# 66 تناقض في الكتاب المقدس



## فخور بإيماني (11 يونيو 2012)

*معكم العضو : فخور بإيماني*

*ان التناقض والتعارض الموجود في الكتاب المقدس هو أكبر دليل على تحريفه وبطلانه . ذلك أن التناقض من صفات الفكر البشري ، ولا يمكن بأي حال أن يقع في الوحي السماوي إذ معناه الكذب والاختلاف والرب سبحانه وتعالى لا يكذب ولا يختلف مع نفسه .

وإليك - عزيزي القارىء - بعض من تناقضات الاناجيل الموجودة اليوم :

(1) لقد أورد كل من متى ومرقس رواية لعن يسوع لشجرة التين فقد وردت عند متى في [ 21 : 18 ] ووردت عند مرقـس في [ 11 : 12 ]

لكنهما وقعا في تناقض واضح وهو :

قول متى أن المسيح لعن شجرة التين [ بعد ] أن قام بتطهير الهيكل وطرد الذين كانوا يبيعون ويشترون فيه ونجد عكس ذلك في انجيل مرقس الذي يذكر أن المسيح لعن شجرة التين [ قبل ] ان يكون قد طهر الهيكل من الذين كانوا يبيعون ويشترون فيه !!

ورواية تطهير الهيكل أوردها متى في [ 21 : 12 ] وأوردها مرقس في [ 11 : 15 ] وهي قصة واحدة لحدث واحد تناقض في روايتها متى ومرقس .

------------------------------------------

(2) وبينما نجد في انجيل مرقس [ 11 : 12 ] أن المسيح لعن شجرة التين وان التلاميذ ومنهم بطرس علموا أنها يبست في [ اليوم التالي ] عندما رأوا الشجرة يابسة وهم راجعون الي المدينة [ 11 : 20 ]

نجد عكس ذلك في انجيل متى فهو يحكي وقوع جميع الاحداث في [ نفس اليوم ] وان الشجرة يبست في الحال وان التلاميذ رأوا ما جرى وقالوا : كيف يبست التينة في الحـال ؟ متـى [ 21 : 18 - 20]

فهل يقال لهذا التضارب انه إلهام من عند رب العالمين ؟

------------------------------------------

(3) حسب إنجيل مرقس [ 14 : 32 – 43 ] أن المسيح ألقي القبض عليه من ضيعة اسمها ( جتسيماني )

وحسب إنجيل لوقا [ 22 : 29 – 47 ] أن المسيح ألقي القبض عليه من جبل الزيتون !

والتناقض واضح وواقع في اسم المكان الذي اعتقل منه المسيح .

وللتأكد من اختلاف جغرافية ضيعة ( جتسيماني ) عن جغرافية جبل الزيتون انظر (مت 26: 30 ومر 14: 26 و 32 ويو 18: 1) وانظر أيضاً خريطة أورشليم في أيام المسيح الموجودة في نهاية العهد الجديد ، كي لا يدعي مدع أن ضعية جتسيماني = جبل الزيتون كما أن 3 = 1 . 

ونوجه هذا السؤال للمسيحيين :

إذا كانت الاناجيل مقدسة لديكم وكتبت بإلهام الروح القدس فكيف يحدث هذا التناقض ؟

---------------------------------------------

(4) كتب متى في [ 8 : 1 ] رواية شفاء المسيح للأبرص الذي جاء إلى المسيح قائلاً ( يا سيد إن أردت تقدر أن تطهرني ) . فمد يسوع يده ولمسه قائلاً : أريد فاطهر . ثم كتب متى في [ 8 : 14 ] رواية شفاء المسيح لحماة بطرس من الحمى .

إلا ان لوقا ناقضه فكتب في [ 4 : 38 ] رواية شفاء المسيح لحماة بطرس أولاً ثم كتب في [ 5 : 12 ] رواية شفاء المسيح للأبرص .

و التناقض واضح :

فعند متى أن المسيح شفى الابرص قبل أن يكون قد قام بشفاء حماة بطرس من الحمى لكن عند لوقا أن المسيح شفى الابرص بعدما كان قد قام بشفاء حماة بطرس الحمى !

ولا يخفى عليك أيها القارىء الفطن أن التقديم والتأخير في تاريخ الوقائع وتوقيت الحوادث من الذين يدعون أنهم يكتبون بالالهام لهو تناقض واضح .

-------------------------------------------

(5) كتب متى في [ 12 : 17 ] مستشهداً بالعهد القديم ( بخصوص المسيح ) :

( لكي يتم ما قاله النبي إشعياء : هوذا فتاي الذي اخترته حبيبي الذي به رضيت سأفيض روحي عليه . )

هذه العبارة انفرد متى بذكرها وهي مخالفة للعبارة الأصلية الموجودة في سفر إشعياء [ 42 : 1 ] لأن عبارة إشعيا هكذا : (( هوذا عبدي الذي أعضده مختاري الذي سرت به نفسي ))

فتأمل أيها القارىء الفطن بين عبارة متى ( هوذا فتاي الذي اخترته ) وبين العبارة الأصلية ( هوذا عبدي )

فقد تم تغيير وصف العبودية وهي أشرف نعوت المخلوق لاسيما وقد اضافه الله سبحانه الى نفسه ، ومن الذي يرفض أن يكــون عبداً لله ؟

يقول الاستاذ أحمد عبد الوهاب في كتابه المسيح في مصادر العقائد المسيحية :

إذا سلمنا جدلاً بأن نبؤة أشعياء التي ذكرها متى تتحقق في المسيح لكان من اللازم أن تكون أول صفاته أنه : عبد الله .

وحين يتفق المسيحيون على أن أول صفات المسيح أنه عبد الله ، تتحقق الوحدة المسيحية . أما أن يستشهد بفقرة تقول أن يسوع : عبد الله ، ثم تقول فقرات أخرى من الانجيل أنه غير ذلك ، فإن هذا تضارب واضح يترك أمر الحكم فيه لعقل القارىء وضميره .

-------------------------------------------

(6) حسب إنجيل متى في [ 8 : 5 ] أن المسيح شفى خادم الضابط أولاً قبل أن يكون قد قام بشفاء حماة بطرس من الحمى .

وحسب إنجيل لوقا في [ 4 : 38 ] أن شفاء حماة بطرس كان قبل قيام المسيح بشفاء خادم الضابط في [ 7 : 1 ]

وراوية شفاء حماة بطرس وردت عند متى في [ 8 : 14 ] وعند لوقا في [ 4 : 38 ]

ونحن نسأل المسيحيين :

أليس هذا تناقض واضح في تاريخ الواقعة وتوقيتها ؟

فكيف يعتقد بعد ذلك أن كتبة الاناجيل يكتبون بإلهام من الله ؟

ان الملهمين ينبغي أن تكون أقوالهم سالمة عن التناقض والاختلاف فلا يختلف خبر الوحي والإلهام لديهم وهذا ما لا نراه في الاناجيل الاربعــة .

-----------------------------------------

(7) جاء في يوحنا [ 18 : 9 ] قول المسيح : ( إن الذين أعطيتني لم أفقد منهم أحداً )

ان المسيح في هذا النص لم يفقد أحداً على الأطلاق ولكن حين ترجع أيها القارىء الفطن إلي يوحنا في [ 17 : 12 ] قبل هذا النص كان المسيح نفسه يقول : ( حين كنت معهم في العالم كنت أحفظهم في اسمك . الذين أعطيتني حفظتهم ، ولم يهلك منهم أحد إلا ابن الهلاك ليتم الكتاب . )

ففي الاصحاح الثامن عشر لم يفقد أحداً وفي الاصحاح السابع عشر فقد واحد والفرق واضح انه تناقض ! 

-----------------------------------------

(8) جاء في متى [ 24 : 29 ] عن علامات نهاية الزمان قول المسيح ( وفي الحال بعد تلك المصائب تظلم الشمس ولايضيىء القمر وتتساقط النجوم من السماء [ إلى أن قال ]ويرى الناس ابن الانسان آتياً على سحاب السماء في كل عزة وجلال فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم إلى جهات الرياح الاربع ليجمعوا مختاريه من أقصى السماوات الى أقصاها ) ثم قال فى الفقرة 34 ( الحق أقول لكم لن ينقضي هذا الجيل حتى يتم هذا كله )

ولنا أن نسأل المسيحيون :

لقد مضى ذلك الجيل ومضت أجيال عديدة ولم تسقط نجمة واحده من السماء ولم ينزل المسيح في سحابة ولم يكن شىء مما وعد به المسيح عليه السلام ، أليس ذلك من الكذب الواضح المفترى به من كتبة الاناجيل على المسيح ؟

ولبعض النصارى في هذا الخير أراجيف من القول لا يلتفت إليها .

----------------------------------------

(9) لقد ارتكب بولس خطأً فادحاً عندما صرح بأن القيامة ستقوم في جيله وأنه والذين معه سوف يفنى العالم في ايامهم : قال بولس في رسالته الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس [10 : 11 ] : ( نحن الذين انتهت إلينا أواخر الدهور ) وهذا خطأ لأنهم ليسوا آخر جيل فقد جاءت بعدهم أجيال وأجيال ويقول في رسالته الأولى إلى أهل تسالونيكي [4 : 15-17 ] : ( نحن الأحياء الباقين إلى مجيء الرب ) .

لقد مات بولس ومات جميع الذين كانوا معه ولم يأتي الرب ولم تقم القيامة .

----------------------------------------

(10) بطرس والمسيح :

جاء في متى [ 16 : 17 ] أن المسيح كافأ بطرس و أعطاه تفويضاَ مطلقاً قائلاً له : (( طُوبَى لَكَ يَاسِمْعَانَ بْنَ يُونَا. فَمَا أَعْلَنَ لَكَ هَذَا لَحْمٌ وَدَمٌ، بَلْ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَأَنَا أَيْضاً أَقُولُ لَكَ: أَنْتَ صَخْرٌ. وَعَلَى هَذِهِ الصَّخْرَةِ أَبْنِي كَنِيسَتِي وَأبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ لَنْ تَقْوَى عَلَيْهَا! وَأُعْطِيكَ مَفَاتِيحَ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ: فَكُلُّ مَا تَرْبِطُهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، يَكُونُ قَدْ رُبِطَ فِي السَّمَاءِ؛ وَمَا تَحُلُّهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، يَكُونُ قَدْ حُلَّ فِي السَّمَاءِ! ))

أيها القارىء الكريم :

هذه مكرمة عظيمة وأفضلية كبيرة منحها المسيح عليه السلام لبطرس ، ولا يمكن أن يكون المسيح قد قال هذا الكلام بدون وعي أو إدراك لمضمونه .

ولكن للأسف ، ومما يثبت فساد الاناجيل أنه بعد هذا النص وفي نفس الاصحاح نجد نصاً آخر ينسب إلي المسيح متعارضاَ مع النص السابق يقول فيه المسيح لبطرس : (( ابتعد عني يا شيطان انت عقبة في طريقي )) متى [ 16 : 23 ]

لقد نسي متى التوفيق بين ما سطره في اصحاح واحد جعل فيه بطرس وكيلاً للمسيح يحل ويربط كيف يشاء ، وجعله في نفس الاصحاح شيطاناً ومعثرة للمسيح !

-----------------------------------------

(11) كتب متى في [ 16 : 6 ] أن المسيح قال لتلامذته (( انتبهوا إياكم وخمير الفريسيين والصدوقيين ففكروا في انفسهم قائلين : (( يقول هذا لأننا ما زودنا خبزاً )) فعرف يسوع وقال لهم : (( يا قليلي الايمان ، كيف تقولون في انفسكم لا خبز معنا ؟ أما فهمتم بعد ؟ . . . .كيف لا تفهمون أني ما عنيت الخبز بكلامي ؟ ))

فهذه شهادة من المسيح بأن التلاميذ قليلي الايمان لذلك تعجب من عدم فهمهم .

إلا ان هذا افتراء واضح من متى لأنه قد سبق و ذكر في الاصحاح الثالث عشر ان التلاميذ يعرفون اسرار ملكوت السموات وهم من أهل الجنة الكاملي الايمان .

وان هذا يستلزم تكذيب المسيح لأنه قال للتلاميذ في متى [ 13 : 10 ] : (( قد أعطي لكم أن تعرفوا اسرار ملكوت السموات )) وقال لهم في [13 : 16 ] : (( هنيئاً لكم لأن عيونكم تبصر وآذانكم تسمع )) والغريب العجيب أن مرقس في [ 6 : 52 ] حكم على التلاميذ بالعمى وأن قلوبهم غليظة !!!

فبالضرورة نحكم بكذب متى البته .

-------------------------------------------

(12) أورد كل من متى في [26 : 18 ] ولوقا في [ 22 : 8 ] قصة عشاء الفصح مع التلاميذ لكنهما وقعا في تناقض واضح :

فعند متى أن التلاميذ شاركوا في إعداد العشاء [ 26 : 17 ] فهو يقول : (( وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مِنْ أَيَّامِ الْفَطِيرِ، تَقَدَّمَ التَّلاَمِيذُ إِلَى يَسُوعَ يَسْأَلُونَ : أَيْنَ تُرِيدُ أَنْ نُجَهِّزَ لَكَ الْفِصْحَ لِتَأْكُلَ؟» أَجَابَهُمْ: «اُدْخُلُوا الْمَدِينَةَ، وَاذْهَبُوا إِلَى فُلاَنٍ وَقُولُوا لَهُ: الْمُعَلِّمُ يَقُولُ إِنَّ سَاعَتِي قَدِ اقْتَرَبَتْ،وَعِنْدَكَ سَأَعْمَلُ الْفِصْحَ مَعَ تَلاَمِيذِي». فَفَعَلَ التَّلاَمِيذُ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ بِهِ يَسُوعُ ، وَجَهَّزُوا الْفِصْحَ هُنَاكَ..))

لكن عند لوقا أن العشاء أعده إثنان فقط من التلاميذ وهما بطرس ويوحنا [ 22 : 7 ] : (( وَجَاءَ يَوْمُ الْفَطِيرِ الَّذِي كَانَ يَجِبُ أَنْ يُذْبَحَ فِيهِ الْفِصْحِ. فَأَرْسَلَ بُطْرُسَ وَيُوحَنَّا قَائِلاً : اذْهَبَا وَجَهِّزَا لَنَا الْفِصْحَ، لِنَأْكُلَ! فَسَأَلاَهُ: «أَيْنَ تُرِيدُ أَنْ نُجَهِّزَ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «حَالَمَا تَدْخُلاَنِ الْمَدِينَةَ، يُلاَقِيكُمَا إِنْسَانٌ يَحْمِلُ جَرَّةَ مَاءٍ، فَالْحَقَا بِهِ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ الَّذِي يَدْخُلُهُ.وَقُولاَ لِرَبِّ ذلِكَ الْبَيْتِ: يَقُولُ لَكَ الْمُعَلِّمُ: أَيْنَ غُرْفَةُ الضُّيُوفِ الَّتِي آكُلُ فِيهَا الْفِصْحِ مَعَ تَلاَمِيذِي؟ فَيُرِيكُمَا غُرْفَةً فِي الطَّبَقَةِ الْعُلْيَا، كَبِيرَةً وَمَفْرُوشَةً. هُنَاكَ تُجَهِّزَانِ!» فَانْطَلَقَا، وَوَجَدَا كَمَا قَالَ لَهُمَا، وَجَهَّزَا الْفِصْحَ.. ))

وكذلك عند مرقس أعد العشاء إثنان فقط من التلاميذ [ 14 : 13 ] .

------------------------------------------

(13) تناقض في موضوع سماع كلام الله :

جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 5 : 37 ] قول المسيح لليهود : (( والأب نفسه الذي أرسلني يشهد لي ، لم تسمعوا صوته قط . . . ))  

ولكن متى أورد في [ 17 : 1 ] أن المسيح ومعه بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا لما استقروا فوق الجبل سمعوا صوب الأب من السماء يقول : (( هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت ، له اسمعوا ! )) وهذا تصريح بسماع كلام الله . وقد جاء في سفر التثنية أن ان الله طلب من موسى أن يجمع بني اسرائيل ناحية جبل ( حوريب ) ليسمعوا صوت الله وهو يتكلم مع موسى فسمعوا صوت الرب [ تثنية 4 : 10 ، 12 ]

------------------------------------------

(14) تناقض في موضوع رؤية الله :

صرح يوحنا في [ 1 : 18 ] بأن الله لم يره أحد قط .

وهذا ما يؤكده أيضاً يوحنا في رسالته الأولى [ 4 : 12 ] بقوله : (( ما من أحد رأى الله )) .

وجاء في سفر الخروج [ 33 : 20 ] قول الرب لموسى :

(( وَلَكِنَّكَ لَنْ تَرَى وَجْهِي، لأَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي يَرَانِي لاَ يَعِيشُ ))

إلا اننا نجد أن هناك نصوصاً تناقض هذا و تؤكد رؤية الله !

فقد جاء في سفر التكوين [ 32 : 30 ] أن نبي الله يعقوب رأى الله وجهاً لوجه فهو يقول : (( لأني نظرت الله وجهاً لوجه ))

وجاء في سفر الخروج أيضاً [ 33 : 11 ] أن الرب كلم موسى وجهاً لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه !

وورد في سفر الخروج [ 24 : 9 ] : (( ثُمَّ صَعِدَ مُوسَى وَهَرُونُ وَنَادَابُ وَأَبِيهُو وَسَبْعُونَ مِنْ شُيُوخِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَرَأَوْا إِلَهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَتَحْتَ قَدَمَيْهِ أَرْضِيَّةٌ كَأَنَّهَا مَصْنُوعَةٌ مِنَ الْيَاقُوتِ الأَزْرَقِ الشَّفَّافِ تُمَاثِلُ السَّمَاءَ فِي النَّقَاءِ، وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ لَمْ يَمُدَّ يَدَهُ لِيُهْلِكَ أَشْرَافَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. فَرَأَوْا اللهَ وَأَكَلُوُا وَشَرِبُوا. ))

--------------------------------------------

(15) جاء في يوحنا [ 3 : 13 ] قول المسيح : (( ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء ، إلا الذي نزل من السماء ، ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء )) .

وهذا الكلام خاطىء لأن كل من أخنوخ كما جاء في [ تكوين 5 : 24 ] وإيليا النبي كما جاء في [2ملوك 2: 11 ] قد صعدا إلى السماء .

-------------------------------------------

(16) ورد في انجيل متى 39:5 قول المسيح : (( واما انا فاقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر.بل من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحوّل له الآخر ايضا . ))
ولكن : 
جاء في انجيل يوحنا  18 : 22 : (( ولما قال هذا لطم يسوع واحد من الخدام كان واقفا قائلا: أهكذا تجاوب رئيس الكهنة. اجابه يسوع : ان كنت قد تكلمت رديّا فاشهد على الردي وان حسنا فلماذا تضربني. ))

لماذا لم يحول يسوع خده الآخر للخادم عندما لطمه ؟؟؟
وإن قالوا انه لا يجب تفسير هذا النص تفسيرا حرفيا فلماذا قاوم يسوع الشر وأعترض عندما لطمه الخادم ؟؟؟

------------------------------------------

(17) قال المسيح في لوقا [ 19 : 27 ] : (( وَأَمَّا أَعْدَائِي أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَأَحْضِرُوهُمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامــي ))

كيف يتفق هذا النص عن المسيح مع قول الاناجيل عنه إنه أمر تلاميذه بمحبة الأعداء [ متى 5 : 44 ] ؟!

-------------------------------------------

(18) أورد كل من متى في [ 26 : 6 ] ومرقس في [ 14: 1] ولوقـا في [ 7 : 36 ، 39 ] ويوحنـا فـي [ 12 : 1 ، 4 ] قصة المرأة التي أفرغت قارورة الطيب على المسيح ، لكنهم وقعوا في إختلافات واضحة :

الاختلاف الاول : حسـب روايــة مرقس أن المرأة أفرغت قارورة الطيب في منزل سمعان الأبرص في بيت عنيا [ 14 : 3 ]

لكن حسب رواية لوقا ان ذلك حدث في بيت الفريسي [ 7 : 36 ]

وحسب رواية يوحنا أن ذلك حدث في منزل مريم ومرثا ولعازر [ 12 : 1_2 ]

الاختلاف الثاني : حسب رواية مرقس ان هذه القصة حدثت قبل عيد الفصح بيومين [ 14 : 1 ]

ولكن حسب رواية يوحنا ان هذه القصة حدثت قبل الفصح بستة أيام [ 12 : 1 ]

الاختلاف الثــالث : حسب رواية مرقس ان المرأة بعد أن كسرت القارورة استاء قوم لإسرافها [ 14 : 4 ]

لكن حسب رواية يوحنا أن الذي استاء هو يهوذا الاسخريوطي [ 12 : 4 ]

الاختلاف الرابع : عند يوحنا أن قصة المرأة التي سكبت قارورة الطيب على جسد المسيح حدثت قبل أن يكون المسيح قد دخل أورشليم وركب على الجحش .

لكن عند متى أن قصة المرأة التي سكبت قارورة الطيب على المسيح تمت بعد دخول المسيح لأورشليم وركوبة على الجحش .

ورواية دخول المسيح لأورشليم وركوبه الجحش ذكرها يوحنا في [ 12 : 12 ] وذكرها متى في [ 21 : 1].

ولا شك أن هذا تناقض فاحش في تاريخ القصة لايمكن أن يكون كتابها ملهمين من عند الله .

وليس للمسيحيين إلا أن يكذبوا أحد الانجيلين فتأمل أيها القارىء الفطن .

-------------------------------------------

(19) هل الكلمة عند الله أم هو الكلمة ؟

إذا تأملنا العبارة الأولي من الاصحاح الأول في إنجيل يوحنا يظهر لنا التناقض في كلامه فيقول : (( في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله ، وكان الكلمة الله ، هذا كان في البدء عند الله ))

فهذه الفقرات متناقضة المعنى لا تتفق مع مفهوم العقل ، فإن قوله ( والكلمة كان عند الله ) لا تتوافق مع قوله (( وكان الكلمة الله )) فإذا كان الله عين الكلمة لا يصح أن تكون الكلمة عنده ، لأن العندية تقتضي المغايرة لأنها عبارة عن حصول شيء عند شيء كحصول المال عند بطرس ولا شك أن المال غير بطرس وهذا ظاهر لا جدال فيه ، فكيف تكون الكلمة هي الله وكيف تكون عنده ؟

ثم ما المراد بالبدء ؟ هل يعني ذلك بداية الله أم بداية الكلمة التي هي المسيح ؟ كلاهما باطل لدى المسيحييون فهم يعتقدون أن الله أزلي والكلمة معه أزلية وأن الله لم يسبق المسيح في الوجود فهذا أيضاً لا مدلول ولا معنى له لدى المسيحيين بل هو يناقض عقيدتهم .

وإذا كان المراد بالبدء أي منذ الازل فما معنى ما جاء في سفر التكوين [ 1 : 1 ] : (( في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض )) هل يعنى ذلك ان السموات والارض أزليتان ؟!

(20) أورد متى في [ 9 : 18 ] حكاية ابنة رئيس المجمع فقال : (( وفيما هو يكلمهم بهذا، إِذَا رَئِيسٌ لِلْمَجْمَعِ قَدْ تَقَدَّمَ وَسَجَدَ لَهُ قَائِلاً : ابْنَتِي الآنَ مَاتَتْ. وَلَكِنْ تَعَالَ وَالْمُسْهَا بِيَدِكَ فَتَحْيَا فَقَامَ يَسُوعُ وَتَبِعَهُ وَمَعَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ…))

وهنا تصريح من رئيس المجمع بأن ابنته ماتت ، لكن مرقس ذكر في روايته [ 5 : 22 ] أنها كانت مريضة ولم تمت فيقول : (( وإذا واحداً من رؤساء المجمع . . . طلب إليه كثيراً قائلاً : (( ابنتي الصغيرة على آخر نسمة ، ليتك تأتي وتضع يدك عليها لتشفى ))

والذي يمعن النظر في قراءة هذه القصة بين متى ومرقس لا يتطرق إليه الشك في أنها واحدة ، لكن عند متى أن الفتاة ميتة وأبوها يطلب إحياءها ، وعند مرقس أن الفتاة مريضة وأبوها يطلب شفاءها ، وفرق كبير بين الحالتين .

----------------------------------------

(21) كتب مرقس في [ 10 : 35 ] ما نصه : (( وتقدم إليه يعقوب ويوحنا إبنا زبدي قائلين : يا معلم نريد أن تفعل لنا كل ما طلبناه . فقال لهما ماذا تريد أن افعل لكما ؟ فقالا له : أعطنا أن نجلس واحد عن يمينك والآخر على يسارك في مجدك . ))

لكن متى في [ 20 : 20 ] يقول : (( حينئذ تقدمت إليه أم إبني زبدي مع ابنيها وسجدت وطلبت منه شيئاً فقال لها : ماذا تريدين ؟ قالت : قل أن يجلس ابناي هذان واحد عن يمينك والآخر عن يسارك في ملكوتك . ))

والاختلاف هنا واضح بين الروايتين ، فبينما الأم هي التي تتقدم وتطلب من يسوع أن يجعل أحد أبنائها عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره على حسب رواية متى ، نجد أن الولدين هما اللذان يتقدمان ويطلبان ذلك عى حسب رواية مرقس !! والقصة واحدة والزمان واحد والمكان واحد .

وقد بين لنا (جون فنتون) في تفسيره لإنجيل متى : السر في هذا التغير فيقول :  لقد أحدث متى بعضاً من التغيرات والحذف لما في إنجيل مرقس ، وأهم ما في ذلك ، أنه بينما في إنجيل مرقس نجد أن التلميذين نفسيهما يطلبان من يسوع إذ بأمهما هي التي تطلب منه حسب رواية متى .

-----------------------------------------

(22) يتحدث يوحنا عن شهادة المسيح ، ولكنه يسوق حديثاً متناقضاً فمرة يذكر على لسان المسيح أن شهادته حق ومقبولة ، ومرة أخرى يذكر أنها باطل وغير مقبوله ، والمراد في الحالتين شهادته لنفسه .

فقد كتب يوحنا في [ 8 : 14 ] أن المسيح قال : (( إن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي حق ))

إلا انه قد كتب في [ 5 : 31 ] أن المسيح قال : (( إن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي غير حق ))

وإذا قلنا أن هاتين العبارتين يمكن تأويل التناقض الظاهر الموجود فيهما بأن تكون كل عبارة منهما قيلت لسبب خاص . ولكن مما لا شك فيه أن المسيح هو رسول من عند الله ، بل هم يدعون أنه الله ، فكيف يصح أن يكذب ذلك الكذب الصريح فيقول إن شهادته لنفسه كاذبة مع أنها صادقه لا محالة ، فلا مناص من كذب العبارة الثانية مهما قيل في رفع التناقض .

------------------------------------------

(23) جاء في متى [ 18 : 15] قول المسيح : (( إِنْ أَخْطَأَ إِلَيْكَ أَخُوكَ، فَاذْهَبْ إِلَيْهِ وَعَاتِبْهُ بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ. فَإِذَا سَمِعَ لَكَ، تَكُونُ قَدْ رَبِحْتَ أَخَاكَ. وَإِذَا لَمْ يَسْمَعْ، فَخُذْ مَعَكَ أَخاً آخَرَ أَوِ اثْنَيْنِ، حَتَّى يَثْبُتَ كُلُّ أَمْرٍ بِشَهَادَةِ شَاهِدَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٍ. فَإِذَا لَمْ يَسْمَعْ لَهُمَا، فَاعْرِضِ الأَمْرَ عَلَى الْكَنِيسَةِ. فَإِذَا لَمْ يَسْمَعْ لِلْكَنِيسَةِ أَيْضاً، فَلْيَكُنْ عِنْدَكَ كَالْوَثَنِيِّ وَجَابِي الضَّرَائِبِ . ))

إلا انه تقدم في نفس الإنجيل في الاصحاح الخامس قول المسيح : (( لا تنتقموا ممن يسيىء إليكم من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر ))

فبين الأمر بالمسامحة والحكم عليه بأنه وثني وكافر تناقض ظاهر فتأمل !

----------------------------------------

(24) ذكر متى في [ 12 : 38 ] أن قوم من الكتبة والفريسيين طلبوا من المسيح أن يريهم آية فأجاب المسيح وقال لهم : (( جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية إلا آية يونان النبي ))

فيفهم من قول المسيح ( جيل ) أنه أراد عموم من كان في عصره ، والجيل هو الطبقة المعاصرة من الناس .

لكن متى ناقض ما قد كتبه فذكر أن المسيح قام بعمل الآيات والمعجزات بعد أن صرح أن هذا الجيل لن يعطى آية !

فذكر ان المسيح كثر الطعام وأشفى الابرص ومشى على البحر . . .

ان ما ذكره متى يدل على ان الجيل الذي فيه المسيح لا تقع فيه آية إلا آية واحدة وهي قيامه من القبر بعد ثلاثة أيام فكل ما رواه الانجيليون من معجزات للمسيح هي روايات متناقضه مع هذه العبارة في خط مستقيم والعجيب أنه ذكر ذلك بعبارة تفيد الحصر بحيث لا يمكن تأويلها .

-----------------------------------------

(25) اختلاف حول معرفة يوحنا المعمدان للمسيح :

إذا قرأنا ما جاء في الاصحاح الثالث من ( متى ) نجد أن المسيح لما جاء يتعمد من يوحنا قام يوحنا بمنعه قائلاً : أنا محتاج أن أتعمد على يدك وأنت تأتي إلي ؟ و لكن المسيح أصر على أن يتعمد منه وحين تعمد وصعد من الماء نزل عليه الروح القدس مثل ( حمامه )

إلا اننا نقرأ في الاصحاح الأول من إنجيل ( يوحنا ) أن يسوع حين أقبل على يوحنا ليتعمد منه لم يكن ليعرفه وما عرفه إلا بنزول الروح القدس عليه مثل ( حمامه ) من السماء فاستقر عليه .

والاختلاف واضح فحسب انجيل ( متى ) أن يوحنا المعمدان كان يعرف المسيح ومن قبل نزول الرح القدس عليه وعلى حسب انجيل يوحنا أنه لم يكن ليعرفه إلا بعد نزول الروح القدس عليه مثل حمامه !

------------------------------------------

(26) كتب مرقس في [ 9 : 2 ] : (( وبعد ستة أيام أخذ يسوع بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وصعد إلي جبل عال منفردين ))

إلا أن لوقا كتب في [ 9 : 28 ] : (( وبعد هذا الكلام بنحو ثمانية أيام أخذ يسوع بطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب وصعد إلي الجبل ))

وأنا لا أدري كيف زاد لوقا يومين مع أنه قد التزم أن يكتب القصة بتدقيق كما وعدنا في بداية الاصحاح الأول !

-----------------------------------------

(27) لقد أورد كل من متى ومرقس رواية مثل ( الزراع ) الذي حكاه المسيح للجموع وهو جالس في القارب وراوية متى وردت في [ 13 : 1 ] : (( فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَومِ خَرَجَ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ وَجَلَسَ عَلَى شَاطِيءِ الْبُحَيْرَةِ. فَاجْتَمَعَتْ إِلَيْهِ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، حَتَّى إِنَّهُ صَعِدَ إِلَى الْقَارِبِ وَجَلَسَ، بَيْنَمَا وَقَفَ الْجَمْعُ كُلُّهُ عَلَى الشَّاطِيءِ. فَكَلَّمَهُمْ بِأَمْثَالٍ فِي أُمُورٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، قَالَ: «هَا إِنَّ الزَّارِعَ قَدْ خَرَجَ لِيَزْرَ عَ. وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَزْرَعُ، وَقَعَ بَعْضُ الْبِذَارِ عَلَى الْمَمَرَّاتِ، فَجَاءَت الطُّيُورُ وَالتَهَمَتْهُ.))

ورواية مرقس وردت في [ 4 : 1 ] : (( ثُمَّ أَخَذَ يُعَلِّمُ ثَانِيَةً عِنْدَ شَاطِيءِ الْبُحَيْرَةِ، وَقَدِ احْتَشَدَ حَوْلَهُ جَمْعٌ كَبِيرٌ، حَتَّى إِنَّهُ صَعِدَ إِلَى الْقَارِبِ وَجَلَسَ فِيهِ فَوْقَ الْمَاءِ، فِيمَا كَانَ الْجَمْعُ كُلُّهُ عَلَى شَاطِيءِ الْبُحَيْرَةِ. فَعَلَّمَهُمْ أُمُوراً كَثِيرَةً بِالأَمْثَالِ. وَمِمَّا قَالَهُ لَهُمْ فِي تَعْلِيمِهِ: «اِسْمَعُوا! هَا إِنَّ الزَّارِعَ قَدْ خَرَجَ لِيَزْرَعَ. وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَزْرَعُ، وَقَعَ بَعْضُ الْبِذَارِ عَلَى الْمَمَرَّاتِ، فَجَاءَتِ الطُّيُورُ وَالْتَهَمَتْهُ.))

لكنهما وقعا في تناقض واضح وهو :

عند متى أن المسيح قال هذا المثل بعد ان كان قد أرسل الرسل الأثنى عشر وراوية ارسال الرسل وردت عند متى في [ 10 : 5 ]

أما عند مرقس فان المسيح لم يكن قد ارسل الرسل الأثنى العشر بعد عندما تكلم بهذا المثل ورواية ارسال الرسل عند مرقس وردت في [ 6 : 7 ] والقصة واحدة والزمان واحد والمكان واحد .

فتأمل أيها القارىء الفطن الى ما يسرده أصحاب الاناجيل المسوقون من الروح القدس !!

---------------------------------------

(28) لقد أورد متى في بداية انجيله ما يؤكد أن يوحنا كان على علم بالمسيح حتى أن المسيح تعمد على يده كما في متى [ 3 : 13 ] وأن يوحنا قال للمسيح (( أنا احتاج أن اتعمد على يدك .))

لكن متى نسي ما قد كتب وعاد ليخبر بأن يوحنا لم يكن يعرف المسيح لذلك أرسل الي المسيح ليسأله أنت هو الآتي أم ننتظر آخر ؟ فكتب متى في [11 : 2 ] : (( وسمع يوحنا وهو في السجن بأعمال المسيح فأرسل إليه بعض تلاميذه ليقولوا له : هل أنت هو الآتي أو ننتظر آخر ؟ ))

----------------------------------------

(29) ذكر كل من متى في [ 8 : 21 ] ولوقا في [ 9 : 59 ] حكاية الرجل الذي استأذن من المسيح كي يذهب الي دفن ابيه فرد عليه المسيح قائلاً : (( اتبعني واترك الموتى يدفنون موتاهم ))

لكن متى ولوقا وقعا في تناقض واضح :

فعند متى أن حكاية استئذان الرجل من المسيح كي يذهب الي دفن ابيه تمت قبل حادثة التجلي التي صعد فيها المسيح الي الجبل مع بطرس ويعقوب و يوحنا الواردة في [ 17 : 1 ] لكن عند لوقا أن حكاية استئذان الرجل من المسيح كي يذهب الي دفن ابيه كانت بعد حادثة التجلي التي صعد فيها المسيح الي الجبل مع بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا الواردة في [ 9 : 28 ] !! والقصة واحدة من سياق الروايتين .

--------------------------------------

(30) ذكر متى في [ 5 : 1 ] أن موعظة المسيح كانت على الجبل يقول متى : (( ولما رأى الجموع صعد إلى الجبل فلما جلس تقدم إليه تلاميذه فأخذ يعلمهم ))

لكن لوقا ناقض ما ذكره متى فذكر في [ 6 : 17 ] أن موعظة المسيح كانت بعد نزوله من الجبل إلى موضع سهل !!! يقول لوقا (( ونزل معهم ووقف في موضع سهل ))

فمن هو الصادق ومن هو الكاذب يا ترى ؟

---------------------------------------

(31) كتب متى في [ 5 : 17 ] ان المسيح قال : (( لا تظنوا أني جئت لانقض الناموس أو الانبياء ما جئت لانقض بل لأكمل ))

فالمسيح من خلال هذا النص لم يأت ليبطل الناموس الذي هو شريعة موسى ولم يأت لينقض أقوال وتعاليم الانبياء بل جاء مكملاً لها .

إلا اننا نفاجىء في نفس الاصحاح بكلام آخر للمسيح ينقض فيه الشريعة وتعاليم الانبياء حرفاً حرفاً وكلمة كلمة فعلى سبيل المثال يقول في الفقرة 38 من نفس الاصحاح : (( وَسَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بسن أَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بِمِثْلِهِ، بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ، فَأَدِرْ لَهُ الْخَدَّ الآخَرَ؛ ))

ونحن نسأل :

كيف يصرح المسيح في موضع أنه ما جاء لينقض شريعة موسى ثم يصرح في موضع آخر بما ينقضها ويبطلها ؟ وهذا ما حدث أيضاً بالنسبة لأحكام الطلاق في متى [ 5 : 3 [ وفي حلف اليمين والزنى وفي الغضب .

---------------------------------------------

(32) أورد متى في [ 5 : 39 [ قول المسيح : (( لا تقاوموا الشر بالشر )) لكنه ناقض ما أورده عن المسيح فكتب في [ 5 : 21 ] أن المسيح قال : (( إن كل من يغضب على أخيه باطلاً يكون مستوجب الحكم ومن قال لأخيه يا أحمق استوجب حكم المجلس ))

----------------------------------------------

(33) ان كتبة الاناجيل لم يضبطوا نسب المسيح عليه السلام فوقعوا في فوارق وأغلاط عديدة فأعطاه كل من متى في [1 : 1 _ 8 ] و لوقا في [ 3 : 23 _ 38 ] نسباً مختلفاً وعلى سبيل المثال :

_ في متى : ان المسيح ينتهي نسبه إلي سليمان بن داود .

_ وفي لوقا : ينتهي إلي ناثان بن داود .

فمتى جعل المسيح ابن داود ماراً بسليمان ، بينما لوقا جعله ابن داود ماراً بناثان ، وهذا يستحيل أن يكون إنسان من نسل شخصين مختلفين أصلهما واحد .

ونجد أن متى غالط نفسه حيث صرح في [ 1 : 17 ] أن جميع الاجيال في العصور الثلاثة (14) جيلاً فقط لكنه ذكر في العصر الأخير من سبي بابل إلى المسيح 13 جيلاً فقط [ 1 : 12 _ 16 ]

------------------------------------------

(34) كتب متى في [ 8 : 5 ] أن المسيح أشفى خادم الضابط أولاً قبل أن يكون قد أشفى حماة بطرس من الحمى وحسب إنجيل لوقا في [ 4 : 38 ] ان شفاء خادم الضابط كان بعد شفاء حماة بطرس من الحمى وحكاية شفاء حماة بطرس من الحمى وردت عند متى في [ 8 : 14 ] وعند لوقا في [ 4 : 38 ]

وهذا تناقض واضح في تاريخ الحادثة وتوقيتها يتنزه عنه الوحي الالهي .

----------------------------------------

(35) أورد كل من متى ومرقس ويوحنا رواية مشي المسيح على البحر :

ذكرها متى في [ 14 : 22 ] فقال : (( وَفِي الْحَالِ أَلْزَمَ يَسُوعُ التَّلاَمِيذَ أَنْ يَرْكَبُوا الْقَارِبَ وَيَسْبِقُوهُ إِلَى الضَّفَّةِ الْمُقَابِلَةِ مِنَ الْبُحَيْرَةِ، حَتَّى يَصْرِفَ هُوَ الْجُمُوعَ. وَبَعْدَمَا صَرَفَ الْجُمُوعَ، صَعِدَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ لِيُصَلِّيَ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ. وَحَلَّ الْمَسَاءُ وَهُوَ وَحْدَهُ هُنَاكَ. وَكَانَ قَارِبُ التَّلاَمِيذِ قَدْ بَلَغَ وَسَطَ الْبُحَيْرَةِ وَالأَمْوَاجُ تَضْرِبُهُ، لأَنَّ الرِّيحَ كَانَتْ مُعَاكِسَةً لَهُ. وَفِي الرُّبْعِ الأَخِيرِ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى التَّلاَمِيذِ مَاشِياً عَلَى مَاءِ الْبُحَيْرَةِ. ))

وذكرها مرقس في [ 6 : 45] فقال : (( وَفِي الْحَالِ أَلْزَمَ تَلاَمِيذَهُ أَنْ يَرْكَبُوا الْقَارِبَ وَيَسْبِقُوهُ إِلَى الضَّفَّةِ الْمُقَابِلَةِ، إِلَى بَيْتِ صَيْدَا، رَيْثَمَا يَصْرِفُ الْجَمْعَ. وَبَعْدَمَا صَرَفَهُمْ ذَهَبَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ لِيُصَلِّيَ. وَلَمَّا حَلَّ الْمَسَاءُ، كَانَ الْقَارِبُ فِي وَسَطِ الْبُحَيْرَةِ، وَيَسُوعُ وَحْدَهُ عَلَى الْبَرِّ. وَإِذْ رَآهُمْ يَتَعَذَّبُونَ فِي التَّجْذِيفِ، لأَنَّ الرِّيحَ كَانَتْ مُعَاكِسَةً لَهُمْ، جَاءَ إِلَيْهِمْ مَاشِياً عَلَى مَاءِ الْبُحَيْرَةِ، ))

وذكرها يوحنا في [ 6 : 16 ] فقال : (( وَلَمَّا حَلَّ الْمَسَاءُ نَزَلَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ إِلَى الْبُحَيْرَةِ، وَرَكِبُوا قَارِباً مُتَّجِهِينَ إِلَى كَفْرَنَاحُومَ فِي الضَّفَّةِ الْمُقَابِلَةِ مِنَ الْبُحَيْرَةِ. وَخَيَّمَ الظَّلاَمُ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَسُوعُ قَد لَحِقَ بِهِمْ. وَهَبَّتْ عَاصِفَةٌ قَوِيَّةٌ، فَاضْطَرَبَتِ الْبُحَيْرَةُ. وَبَعْدَمَا جَذَّفَ التَّلاَمِيذُ نَحْوَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَمْيَالٍ أَوْ أَرْبَعَةٍ، رَأَوْا يَسُوعَ يَقْتَرِبُ مِنَ الْقَارِبِ مَاشِياً عَلَى مَاءِ الْبُحَيْرَةِ، فَاسْتَوْلَى عَلَيْهِمِ الْخَوْفُ،))

ولا يخفى على القارىء الفطن أن من تناقضات هذه الرواية نجد أن متى ذكر أن المسيح أمر التلاميذ بركوب القارب وأن يسبقوه بدون تعيين اسم المحل ومرقس ذكر اسم المحل بانه ( بيت صيدا ) والمدهش أن لوقا ذكر أن معجزة الارغفة كانت في بيت صيدا فكيف يخرج منها إليها ؟!

أما يوحنا فذكر أن التلاميذ ركبوا القارب متجهين إلى كفرناحوم !!

والطامة الكبرى في رواية يوحنا أنه ذكر أن التلاميذ جذفوا نحو ( 3 ) أميال أو ( 4 ) على سبيل التشكيك !!

فهو يقول في [ 6 : 19 ] : (( وَبَعْدَمَا جَذَّفَ التَّلاَمِيذُ نَحْوَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَمْيَالٍ أَوْ أَرْبَعَةٍ، رَأَوْا يَسُوعَ يَقْتَرِبُ مِنَ الْقَارِبِ ))

ونحن نسأل :

هل يمكن للروح القدس أن يلهم بهذا الشك ؟

هل الروح القدس لا يدري ان كان التلاميذ جذفوا 3 أميال أو 4 ؟!!

أهذا كلام مقدس وموحى به من عند الله ؟

وإليك عزيزي القارىء مثال آخر نأخذه من سفر الملوك الثاني :

لقد جاء في سفر الملوك الثاني ( 9 : 30 _ 34 ) الآتي :

(( وَتَوَجَّهَ يَاهُو إِلَى يَزْرَعِيلَ. فَلَمَّا عَلِمَتْ إِيزَابَلُ بِذَلِكَ كَحَّلَتْ عَيْنَيْهَا وَزَيَّنَتْ شَعْرَهَا وَأَطَلَّتْ مِنَ الكُوَّةِ. وَعِنْدَمَا اجْتَازَ يَاهُو عَتَبَةَ بَابِ سَاحَةِ الْقَصْرِ قَالَتْ: «أَجِئْتَ مُسَالِماً يَازِمْرِي يَاقَاتِلَ سَيِّدِهِ؟» فَرَفَعَ وَجْهَهُ إِلَيْهَا وَصَاحَ: «مَنْ هُنَا مَعِي؟» فَأَشْرَفَ عَلَيْهِ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ مِنَ الْخِصْيَانِ.))


ونكرر نفس السؤال للمسيحيين :

يقول كاتب هذا السفر (( فأشرف عليه اثنان أو ثلاثة من الخصيان .))

ان كاتب هذا السفر يكتب على سبيل التشكيك ولايدري ان كان الذين أشرفوا على ياهو 2 أو 3 !!

فهل يمكن لوحي الله أن يروي بهذا الشك ؟

لو كان من عند الله لما كان بهذا الشك. لأن كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى لايحمل الشك !

----------------------------------------

(36) جاء في الرسالة الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس [ 14 : 33 ] أن الله ليس إله تشويش بل إله سلام و جاء في رسالة بولس الأولى إلى تيموثاوس [ 2 : 4 ] قوله (( الذي يريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون ))

وقد ناقض هذا الكلام ما جاء في الرسالة الثانية إلى أهل تسالونيكي [ 2 : 11] من أن الله يرسل إليهم عمل الضلال حتى يصدقوا الكذب.

-----------------------------------------

(37) اختلف رواة الاناجيل الأربعة في حكاية إنكار بطرس عدة اختلافات فاحشة :

فرواية متى في [ 26 : 69 ] هكذا : (( أما بطرس كَانَ جَالِساً فِي الدَّارِ الْخَارِجِيَّةِ، فَتَقَدَّمَتْ إِلَيْهِ خَادِمَةٌ وَقَالَتْ: «وَأَنْتَ كُنْتَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ الْجَلِيلِيِّ». فَأَنْكَرَ بُطْرُسُ أَمَامَ الْجَمِيعِ وَقَالَ: «لاَ أَدْرِي مَا تَقُولِينَ!» ثُمَّ خَرَجَ إِلَى مَدْخَلِ الدَّارِ، فَعَرَفَتْهُ خَادِمَةٌ أُخْرَى، فَقَالَتْ لِلْحَاضِرِينَ هُنَاكَ: «وَهَذَا كَانَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيِّ!» فَأَنْكَرَ بُطْرُسُ مَرَّةً ثَانِيَةً وَأَقْسَمَ: «إِنِّي لاَ أَعْرِفُ ذلِكَ الرَّجُلَ!» وَبَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ تَقَدَّمَ الْوَاقِفُونَ هُنَاكَ إِلَى بُطْرُسَ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «بِالْحَقِّ إِنَّكَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ، فَإِنَّ لَهْجَتَكَ تَدُلُّ عَلَيْكَ!» فَابْتَدَأَ بُطْرُسُ يَلْعَنُ وَيَحْلِفُ، قَائِلاً : إِنِّي لاَ أَعْرِفُ ذَلِكَ الرَّجُلَ! وَفِي الْحَالِ صَاحَ الدِّيكُ، فَتَذَكَّرَ بُطْرُسُ كَلِمَةَ يَسُوعَ إِذْ قَالَ لَهُ : قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ تَكُونُ قَدْ أَنْكَرْتَنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ. فَخَرَجَ إِلَى الْخَارِجِ، وَبَكَى بُكَاءً مُرّاً..))

ورواية مرقس في [ 14 : 66 ] هكذا : (( وَبَيْنَمَا كَانَ بُطْرُسُ تَحْتُ فِي سَاحَةِ الدَّارِ، جَاءَتْ إِحْدَى خَادِمَاتِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ، فَلَمَّا رَأَتْ بُطْرُسَ يَسْتَدْفِيءُ، نَظَرَتْ إِلَيْهِ وَقَالَتْ: «وَأَنْتَ كُنْتَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيِّ!» وَ لكِنَّهُ أَنْكَرَ قَائِلاً: «لاَ أَدْرِي وَلاَ أَفْهَمُ مَا تَقُولِينَ!» ثُمَّ ذَهَبَ خَارِجاً إِلَى مَدْخَلِ الدَّارِ. فَصَاحَ الدِّيكُ وَإِذْ رَأَتْهُ الْخَادِمَةُ ثَانِيَةً، أَخَذَتْ تَقُولُ لِلْوَاقِفِينَ هُنَاكَ: «هَذَا وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ!» فَأَنْكَرَ ثَانِيَةً. وَبَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً، قَالَ الْوَاقِفُونَ هُنَاكَ لِبُطْرُسَ: «حَقّاً أَنْتَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ، لأَنَّكَ جَلِيلِيٌّ». وَلكِنَّهُ بَدَأَ يَلْعَنُ وَيَحْلِفُ: «إِنِّي لاَ أَعْرِفُ هَذَا الرَّجُلَ الَّذِي تَتَحَدَّثُونَ عَنْهُ». وَصَاحَ الدِّيكُ مَرَّةً ثَانِيَةً فَتَذَكَّرَ بُطْرُسُ مَا قَالَه يَسُوعُ لَهُ: «قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ مَرَّتَيْنِ، تَكُونُ قَدْ أَنْكَرْتَنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ». وَإِذْ تَفَكَّرَ بِذَلِكَ أَخَذَ يَبْكِي.))

أما رواية لوقا في [ 22 : 54 ] فقد ساق القضية قبل محاكمة المسيح و محاورته مع رئيس الكهنة فيكون بطرس أنكر المسيح قبل محاكمته عند لوقا وعند متى ومرقس ويوحنا أن بطرس انكر المسيح بعد محاكمته ونص رواية لوقا فهكذا : (( وَلَمَّا أُشْعِلَتْ نَارٌ فِي سَاحَةِ الدَّارِ وَجَلَسَ بَعْضُهُمْ حَوْلَهَا، جَلَسَ بُطْرُسُ بَيْنَهُمْ. فَرَأَتْهُ خَادِمَةٌ جَالِساً عِنْدَ الضَّوْءِ، فَدَقَّقَتِ النَّظَرَ فِيهِ، وَقَالَتْ: «وَهَذَا كَانَ مَعَهُ!» وَلكِنَّهُ أَنْكَرَ قَائِلاً: «يَاامْرَأَةُ، لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُهُ!» وَبَعْدَ وَقْتٍ قَصِيرٍ رَآهُ آخَرُ فَقَالَ: «وَأَنْتَ مِنْهُمْ!» وَلكِنَّ بُطْرُسَ قَالَ: «يَاإِنْسَانُ، لَيْسَ أَنَا!» وَبَعْدَ مُضِيِّ سَاعَةٍ تَقْرِيباً، قَالَ آخَرُ مُؤَكِّداً: «حَقّاً إِنَّ هَذَا كَانَ مَعَهُ أَيْضاً، لأَنَّهُ أَيْضاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ!» فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ: «يَاإِنْسَانُ، لَسْتُ أَدْرِي مَا تَقُولُ!» وَفِي الْحَالِ وَهُوَ مَازَالَ يَتَكَلَّمُ، صَاحَ الدِّيكُ. فَالْتَفَتَ الرَّبُّ وَنَظَرَ إِلَى بُطْرُسَ. فَتَذَكَّرَ بُطْرُسُ كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ إِذْ قَالَ لَهُ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ تَكُونُ قَدْ أَنْكَرْتَنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ وَانْطَلَقَ إِلَى الْخَارِجِ، وَبَكَى بُكَاءً مُرّاً . ))

ورواية يوحنا في ( 18 : 15 ) هكذا : (( وَتَبِعَ يَسُوعَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَتِلْمِيذٌ آخَرُ كَانَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ يَعْرِفُهُ. فَدَخَلَ ذَلِكَ التِّلْمِيذُ مَعَ يَسُوعَ إِلَى دَارِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ. أَمَّا بُطْرُسُ فَوَقَفَ بِالْبَابِ خَارِجاً. فَخَرَجَ التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ الَّذِي كَانَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ يَعْرِفُهُ، وَكَلَّمَ الْبَوَّابَةَ فَأَدْخَلَ بُطْرُسَ. فَسَأَلَتِ الْخَادِمَةُ الْبَوَّابَةُ بُطْرُسَ: «أَلَسْتَ أَنْتَ أَحَدَ تَلاَمِيذِ هَذَا الرَّجُلِ؟» أَجَابَهَا: «لاَ، لَسْتُ مِنْهُمْ!» . . . . وَكَانَ بُطْرُسُ لاَيَزَالُ وَاقِفاً هُنَاكَ يَسْتَدْفِيءُ، فَسَأَ لُوهُ: «أَلَسْتَ أَنْتَ أَيْضاً مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ؟» فَأَنْكَرَ وَقَالَ: «لَسْتُ أَنَا». فَقَالَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ عَبِيدِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ، وَهُوَ نَسِيبُ الْعَبْدِ الَّذِي قَطَعَ بُطْرُسُ أُذُنَهُ: «أَمَا رَأَيْتُكَ مَعَهُ فِي الْبُسْتَانِ؟» فَأَنْكَرَ بُطْرُسُ مَرَّةً أُخْرَى. وَفِي الْحَالِ صَاحَ الدِّيكُ! ))

أولاً : لو تأمل القارىء الفطن في حكاية الانكار برمتها ، سيجد أنها مناقضة لما ورد في لوقا [ 22 : 32 ] من خطاب المسيح لبطرس بقوله : (( ولكني طلبت من أجلك لكي لا يفنى إيمانك ، وأنت متى رجعت ثبت إخوتك ))

وما ورد في يوحنا [ 17 : 15 ] وملخصه أن المسيح سأل الله أن يحفظ تلاميذه من الشرير وأنه أعطاهم المجد الذي أعطاه إياه الله ، ليكونوا واحداً .

وقد قال المسيح لبطرس في متى [ 16 : 17 ] : (( أنت صخر وعلى هذا الصخر سأبني كنيستي وسأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات فما تربطه فى الارض يكون مربوطاً في السماء … ))

فإن صدقت هذه الرويات عن لوقا ويوحنا ومتى ، كيف يصح لبطرس أن ينكر سيده ومعلمه ؟

ثانياً : اختلفت الاناجيل في الذين قاموا بسؤال بطرس :

فعلى رواية متى التي سألته أولاً جارية ، والتي سألته ثانياً جارية ، والذين سألوه ثالثاُ الرجال القيام .

وعلى رواية لوقا ، التي سألته أولاً جارية ، وثانياً رجل ، وثالثاً رجل آخر .

وعلى رواية يوحنا ، التي سألت أولاً الجارية البوابة ، وثانياً الرجال ، وثالثاً واحد من عبيد رئيس الكهنة .

وهذا اختلاف فاحش وفي حادثة واحدة .

ثالثاً : كان بطرس وقت سؤال الجارية في ساحة الدار حسب رواية متى ، وفي وسط الدار على رواية لوقا، وأسفل الدار على رواية مرقس، وداخل الدار على رواية يوحنا .

رابعاً : اختلفوا في نوع الأسئلة الموجَّهة لبطرس :

فعند متى أن الجارية قالت له : (( وأنت كنت مع يسوع الجليلي )) ، ومرقس مثله ، لكنه أبدل لفظ الجليلي بالناصري ، وعند لوقا أنها قالت : (( وهذا كان معه )) أما يوحنا فذكر أنها سألته هكذا : (( ألست أنت أيضاً من تلاميذ هذا الانسان )) .

ونحن نقول لما كانت الحادثة واحدة ، كان ينبغي ألا تختلف نوعية الأسئلة من إنجيل لآخر .

خامساً : اختلفوا في وقت صياح الديك : فعلى رواية متى ولوقا ويوحنا صاح الديك بعد مرات الانكار الثلاثة ، وصاح مرة واحده ، وعلى رواية مرقس صاح الديك مرة بعد الانكار الأول ، وصاح مرة ثانية بعد الانكار الثاني والثالث .

سادساً : في جواب بطرس للجارية التي سألته أولاً فحسب رواية متى انه قال : لست أدري ما تقولين وعلى رواية لوقا انه قال : لست أعرف يا امرأة ,وعلى رواية ويوحنا : انه أتى بلفظ لا النافية فقط .

سابعاً : في جوابه للسؤال عند الانكار الثالث ، فعلى رواية متى ومرقس أنه أنكر مع القسم واللعن قائلاً : (( إني لست أعرف الرجل )) ورواية لوقا : (( يا إنسان لست أعرف ما تقول )) ، وفي إنجيل يوحنا انه قال : (( لست أنا )) .

ثامناً : يفهم من رواية مرقس أن الرجال القيام وقت السؤال كانوا خارج الدار ويفهم من رواية لوقا أنهم كانوا في وسط الدار .

وهكذا يسرد الحدث الواحد ، في أكثر من إنجيل بشكل مختلف تماماً و متناقض .

فاعتبر أيها المسيحي بالمناقضات الكثيرة ، في هذه الحكاية الصغيرة .

------------------------------------------

(38) ان الاناجيل الأربعة اتفقت على أن كهنة اليهود كانوا قد اتفقوا على قتل المسيح بعد عيد الفصح ، حتى لا يحصل شغب بين الشعب في العيد ، ولكن كتبة الاناجيل نسوا أو نقضوا ما اتفقوا عليه ، فحكوا أن اعتقال المسيح وقتله وصلبه كان في العيد ، ومن المعلوم أن اليهود لا يجيزوا فعل شيئ حتى فعل الخير في السبت والاعياد كما صرحت الاناجيل فثبت التناقض .

------------------------------------------

(39) توقيت العشاء الأخير وأثره على قضية الصلب :

يتفق متى مع مرقس وكذلك لوقا في [ 22 : 8 [ في أن العشاء كان هو الفصح ، وعلى العكس من ذلك نجد يوحنا يجعل الفصح يؤكل في المساء بعد موت المسيح [ يوحنا 18 : 28 ] .

ويرى أغلب العلماء أن توقيت كل من متى ومرقس ولوقا صحيح ، وأن يوحنا قد غير ذلك لأسباب عقائدية .

ذلك أن يوحنا يقرر أن العشاء الأخير الذي حضره يسوع مع تلامذته كان قبل الفصح [ 14 : 1_5 ]

وكذلك يقرر يوحنا أنهم قبضوا على يسوع في مساء اليوم السابق لأكل الفصح ، وذلك في قوله :

(( ثُمَّ أَخَذُوا يَسُوعَ مِنْ دَارِ قَيَافَا إِلَى قَصْرِ الْحَاكِمِ الرُّومَانِيِّ، وَكَانَ ذلِكَ فِي الصَّبَاحِ الْبَاكِرِ. وَلَمْ يَدْخُلِ الْيَهُودُ إِلَى الْقَصْرِ لِئَلاَّ يَتَنَجَّسُوا فيأكلون الفصح )) يوحنا [ 18 : 28 ]

إن اختلاف الأناجيل في توقيت العشاء الأخير ترتب عليه اختلافهم في نقطة جوهرية تعتبر واحدة من أهم عناصر قضية الصلب ، ألا وهي تحديد يوم الصلب ، فإذا أخذنا برواية مرقس ومتى ولوقا لكان المسيح قد أكل الفصح مع تلاميذه مساء الخميس ثم كان القبض بعد ذلك بقليل في مساء الخميس ذاته وبذلك يكون الصلب قد حدث يوم الجمعة .

أما الأخذ بإنجيل يوحنا فانه يعني أن القبض كان مساء الأربعاء ، وأن الصلب حدث يوم الخميس .

ونحن نتسائل هل حدث الصلب يوم الخميس أم يوم الجمعة ؟ !!

هل ما ألهمه الروح القدس إلي متى ومرقس هو الصحيح أم ما ألهمه إلي يوحنا هو الصيحيح ؟

أم ان كتبة الاناجيل يكتبون باجتهاد شخصي فلا يوجد إلهام ولا عصمة ؟

----------------------------------------

(40) جاء في لوقا وفي يوحنا أن المسيح أعلم بطرس أنه سينكره ،وكان الإعلام أثناء العشاء ( أي عشاء فصح اليهود السنوي الذي ينبغي أن يصادف وقتئذ ليلة السبت ) وفي داخل الغرفة وقبل مغادرتها :

تقول رواية لوقا في [22: 13] : .. وَجَهَّزَا الْفِصْحَ. .. وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «اشْتَهَيْتُ بِشَوْقٍ أَنْ آكُلَ هَذَا الْفِصْحَ مَعَكُمْ قَبْلَ أَنْ أَتَأَلَّمَ... فَقَالَ: «إِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكَ يَابُطْرُسُ إِنَّ الدِّيكَ لاَ يَصِيحُ الْيَوْمَ حَتَّى تَكُونَ قَدْ أَنْكَرْتَ ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ أَنَّكَ تَعْرِفُنِي!».. ثُمَّ انْطَلَقَ وَذَهَبَ كَعَادَتِهِ إِلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ، وَتَبِعَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ أَيْضاً.

وفي يوحنا [ 13 : 38] : أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: .. أَقُولُ لَكَ: لاَ يَصِيحُ الدِّيكُ حَتَّى تَكُونَ قَدْ أَنْكَرْتَنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ!» .. يوحنا [ 18 : 1 ] : بَعْدَمَا انْتَهَى يَسُوعُ مِنْ صَلاَتِهِ هَذِهِ، خَرَجَ مَعَ تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَعَبَرُوا وَادِي قِدْرُونَ.

ولكننا نجد اختلافاً في مرقص ومتّى، فالإعلام بالإنكار،كان بعد العشاء وبعد مغادرة الغرفة وفي الخارج بالطريق : وإليك رواية مرقس :

يقول مرقص في [ 14: 26] : (( ثُمَّ رَتَّلُوا، وَانْطَلَقُوا خَارِجاً إِلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ. .. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ، فِي هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ مَرَّتَيْنِ، تَكُونُ قَدْ أَنْكَرْتَنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ ))

ورواية متّى في [ 26 : 30] تقول : (( ثُمَّ رَتَّلُوا، وَانْطَلَقُوا خَارِجاً إِلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ. .. أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ فِي هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ، تَكُونُ قَدْ أَنْكَرْتَنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ! )) 

-------------------------------------------

(41) ذكر كل من متى في [ 26 : 47 ] ويوحنا في [ 18 : 1 ] : حكاية القبض على المسيح لكنهما وقعا في تناقض واضح :

فالمفهوم من إنجيل يوحنا أن يهوذا الخائن كان دليلاً على الموضع الذي فيه المسيح لكن المفهوم من إنجيل متى أن يهوذا كان دليلاً على شخص المسيح ومتى ذكر أن يهوذا الخائن جعل بينه وبين الجند علامة وهي تقبيله للمسيح ليعرفوه ، لكن يوحنا خالفه فذكر أن المسيح عرض نفسه دون علامة من يهوذا ودون تقبيل !

-----------------------------------------

(42) في محاكمة المصلوب الذي يدعي المسيحيون أنه المسيح نجد أن متى في [ 27 : 11 - 14 ] يتحدث في إنجيله عن كيفية مثول المسيح أمام الوالي بيلاطس فيقول : (( فوقف يسوع أمام الوالي فسأله الوالي قائلاً : أأنت ملك اليهود ؟ فقال له يسوع : أنت تقول . وبينما كان رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ يشتكون عليه لم يجب بشيء فقال له بيلاطس : أما تسمع كم يشهدون عليك ، فلم يجبه ولا عن كلمة واحدة حتى تعجب الوالي جداً ))

لكن يوحنا يذكر هذه الواقعة بطريقة مخالفة تماماً لما ذكره متى .

يقول يوحنا في [ 18 : 33 _ 38 ] : فَدَخَلَ بِيلاَطُسُ قَصْرَهُ وَاسْتَدْعَى يَسُوعَ وَسَأَلَهُ: «أَأَنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟» فَرَدَّ يَسُوعُ: «أَتَقُولُ لِي هَذَا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، أَمْ قَالَهُ لَكَ عَنِّي آخَرُونَ؟» فَقَالَ بِيلاَطُسُ: «وَهَلْ أَنَا يَهُودِيٌّ؟ إِنَّ أُمَّتَكَ وَرُؤَسَاءَ الْكَهَنَةِ سَلَّمُوكَ إِلَيَّ. مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. وَلَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ، لَكَانَ حُرَّاسِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. أَمَّا الآنَ فَمَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هُنَا». فَسَأَلَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «فَهَلْ أَنْتَ مَلِكٌ إِذَنْ؟» أَجَابَهُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ، إِنِّي مَلِكٌ. وَلِهَذَا وُلِدْتُ وَجِئْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لأَشْهَدَ لِلْحَقِّ، وَكُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يُصْغِي لِصَوْتِي». فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «مَا هُوَ الْحَقُّ!» ثُمَّ خَرَجَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ وَقَالَ: «إِنِّي لاَ أَجِدُ فِيهِ ذَنْباً!

في هذه الحادثة نجد أن متى يؤكد أن كل ما قاله المسيح لبيلاطس (( أنت تقول )) ويصرح بأن بيلاطس حاول بعد ذلك أن يتحدث مع المسيح أو يناقشه فلم يجبه المسيح ولا عن كلمة واحدة حتى تعجب الوالي جداً . هذا ما يذكره متى ووافقه مرقس ، أما يوحنا فقد أورد حديثاً طويلاً يرد به المسيح على الوالي ويناقشه ، ويتحدث فيه عن مملكته !

---------------------------------------

(43) ورد في انجيل متى [ 27 : 27 ] ان جنود بيلاطس ألبسو المسيح رداءً قرمزياً لكن يوحنا في [ 19 : 2 ] يقول ألبسوه ثوب أورجواني …

ونحن نسأل هل ألبسوه رداءً قرمزياً أم ثوباً أورجواني ؟

---------------------------------------

(44) يُفهم من كلام متى في [ 27: 27 و28 ] ومرقس في 15: 16 و17 أن الذين استهزأوا بالمسيح وألبسوه اللباس كانوا جند بيلاطس لا هيرودس ، ويُعلم من كلام لوقا خلاف ذلك فإن هيرودس هو الذي ألبسه ثياباً لامعة ! لوقا [23: 11 ] (( فاحتقره هيرودس مع عسكره واستهزأوا به، وألبسه لباساً لامعاً ورده إلى بيلاطس .))

وإذا تأملنا رواية متى ، فإنه يقول : عروه ، ثم ألبسوه تلك الثياب . وعند مرقس لم يفهم من كلامهم أنهم عروه ، بل ألبسوه فوق ثيابه .

-------------------------------------

(45) وقد ذكر متى في [ 27 : 29] أن الجنود ركعوا للمسيح استهزاءً له ثم بصقوا عليه وخالفه مرقس في [ 15 : 19 ] فجعل البصق أولاً ثم ركعوا له .

------------------------------------

(46) ورد في إنجيل لوقا [ 23 : 26 ] : (( ولما مضوا به أمسكوا سمعان، رجلاً قيروانياً كان آتياً من الحقل، ووضعوا عليه الصليب ليحمله خلف يسوع )) وورد في يوحنا [ 19: 16 ] : (( فأخذوا يسوع ومضوا به، فخرج وهو حامل صليبه إلى الموضع الذي يُقال له موضع الجمجمة حيث صلبوه ))

فعند لوقا أن سمعان هو الذي كان حاملاً لصليب المسيح وعند يوحنا أن المسيح هو الذي كان حاملاً صليبه !

وحاول المسيحيين ايجاد مخرج لهذا التناقض فقالوا لما حمل المسيح الصليب على كتفه كالعادة وسار به مسافة، ضعفت قواه الجسدية وتعذّر عليه المشي, فوجدوا في الطريق سمعان القيرواني وأنا اقول ليت شعري أين كان لاهوت المسيح عندما خارت وضعفت قواه الجسديه وهل الاله الذي ما جاء إلا من أجل هذا الصليب تخور قواه عند حمله ويترك غيره ليحمله ؟ فتأمل وتعجب !

--------------------------------------

(47) قال مرقس في رواية موت المصلوب [ 15 : 36 _ 37 ] : (( ركض واحد وملأ إسفنجة خلا وجعلها على قصبة وسقاه قائلاً اتركوا ( انتظروا ) لنر هل يأتي إيليا لينزله ، فصرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم و أسلم الروح ))

أما متى فيقول في [ 27 : 48 ] : (( وأسرع واحد منهم إلى إسفنجة فبللها بالخل ووضعها على طرف قصبة ورفعها إليه ليشرب . وأما الباقون فقالوا : (( اترك ( انتظر ) لنرى هل يجيىء إليا ليخلصه ! )) وصرخ يسوع أيضاً بصوت عظيم وأسلم الروح ))

وهنا نجد أن متى هو الذي فرق بين ذلك الذي أعطى يسوع الخل ، ومن قال انتظر ، ففي مرقس نجد أن نفس الشخص هو الذي يعطيه الخل ويقول تلك الكلمات . ولكن في متى نجد الباقين هم الذين يخاطبون الرجل الذي أعطاه الخل بقولهم : انتظر ( المخاطب مفرد ) ، بينما هي في مرقس : انتظروا المخاطب جمع ، وقد قيلت للمتفرجين .

-----------------------------------------

(48) ذكر متى في [ 27 : 32 ] أن الجنود لما صلبو المصلوب اقتسموا ثيابه واقترعوا عليها واستشهد بالنبي القائل : (( اقتسموا ثيابي بينهم وعلى لباسي ألقوا قرعة )) .

وخالفه يوحنا في [ 19 : 23 - 24 ] وجعل القرعة على القميص فقط وناقض قوله بقوله : (( ليتم الكتاب القائل اقتسموا ثيابي بينهم ، وعلى لباسي ألقو قرعة )) لأنهم لم يقترعوا على لباسه ، بل على قميصه فقط .

----------------------------------------

(49) ذكر لوقا في [23 :38 ] أن العنوان الذي كان مكتوبا فوق المصلوب كتب بأحرف يونانية ورومانية وعبرانية (( هذا هو ملك اليهود )) وناقضه يوحنا في [19 : 19 – 20 ]

فقال: (( وكان مكتوباً بالعبرانية واليونانية واللاتينية )) فجعل اللاتينية عوضاً عن الرومانية .

فتأمل أيها القارىء الفطن إلي مدى دقة الكتب المنسوبة لله !

--------------------------------------

(50) ما هو عنوان تهمة المصلوب ؟

يقول مرقس في [ 15 : 26 ] : (( وكان عنوان علته مكتوباً : ملك اليهود ))

ويقول متى في [ 27 : 37 ] : (( وجعلوا فوق رأسه علته مكتوبه : هذا يسوع ملك اليهود )).

ويقول لوقا في [ 23 : 38 ] : (( وكان عنوان مكتوب فوقه . . . هذا هو ملك اليهود )).

ويقول يوحنا في [ 19 : 19 ] : (( وكتب بيلاطس عنواناً ووضعه على الصليب وكان مكتوباً : يسوع الناصري ملك اليهود ))

يقول الاستاذ أحمد عبد الوهاب في كتابه المسيح في مصادر العقائد المسيحية عن اختلاف الاناجيل في عنوان علة المصلوب :

ان اختلاف الأناجيل في عنوان علة المصلوب _ وهو لا يزيد عن بضع كلمات معينة كتبت على لوحة قرأها المشاهدون _ إنما هو مقياس لدرجة الدقة لما ترويه الأناجيل .

وطالما كان هناك اختلاف _ ولو في الشكل كما في هذه الحالة _ فإن درجة الدقة لا يمكن أن تصل إلى الكمال .

وقياساً على ذلك نستطيع تقييم درجة الدقة لما تذكره الأناجيل عن ألقاب المسيح ، وخاصة عندما ينسب إنجيل ما إلي أحد المؤمنين به قوله : كان هذا الإنسان باراً ، بينما يقول إنجيل آخر : كان هذا الانسان ابن الله أو عندما يقول أحد الاناجيل على لسان تلميذه : يا معلم ، ويقول آخر : يا سيد ، بينما يقول ثالث : يا رب .

ان الحقيقة تبقى دائماً هنا محل خلاف .

--------------------------------------------

(51) اختلف مرقس ويوحنا في تحديد ساعة الصلب :

مرقس [ 15 : 25 ] : وكانت الساعة الثالثة ( التاسعة صباحاً ) حينما صلبوه

يوحنا [ 19 : 14 ] : وكان الوقت نحو الساعة السادسة في يوم الإعداد للفصح . . . فسلمه بيلاطس إليهم ليصلب .

--------------------------------------------

(52) اللصان اللذان صلبا مع المسيح :

لقد صرح مرقس في [ 5 : 32 ] أن اللصين كانا يستهزئان به ويعيرانه .

إلا أن لوقا ناقضه فصرح في [ 23 : 33 ، 43 ] أن اللصين الذين صلبا مع المسيح كان أحدهما مؤمناً به عطوفاً عليه ، والآخر مستهزئاً به ساباً له .

ولا شك أن إحدى القصتين كذب ، لأن مرقس أخبر بأن اللصين كليهما كانا يعيرانه ويستهزئان به ، ولوقا يخبر بأن أحدهما كان يستهزىء به ، والآخر مؤمن به وكان ينكر على الذي يعيره ، وليس يمكن ها هنا أن يدعى أن أحد اللصين استهزىء به وعيره في وقت ، وآمن به في وقت آخر ، لآن سياق خبر لوقا يمنع ذلك ، ويخبر أنه أنكر على صاحبه سبه ، إنكار من لم يساعده قط على ذلك ، فكلاهما متفق على أن كلام اللصين وهم ثلاثتهم مصلوبين على الخشب ، فوجب ضرورة أن لوقا كذب أو كذب من أخبره ، أو أن مرقس كذب أو الذي أخبره ولا بد من ذلك .

-------------------------------------------

(53) ومن التناقضات الواضحة نجد أنه جاء في سفر أعمال الرسل [ 13 : 27 ] أن الذين دفنوا المسيح هم من اتهموه وتسببوا في قتله : (( فَإِنَّ أَهْلَ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَرُؤَسَاءَهُمْ .. إِذْ حَكَمُوا عَلَى يَسُوعَ بِالْمَوْتِ.. طَلَبُوا مِنْ بِيلاَطُسَ أَنْ يَقْتُلَهُ. وَبَعْدَمَا نَفَّذُوا فِيهِ كُلَّ مَا كُتِبَ عَنْهُ، أَنْزَلُوهُ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ، وَدَفَنُوهُ فِي قَبْرٍ ))

لكن لوقا كتب في إنجيله [ 23 : 50 ] أن الذي دفن المسيح كان شخصاً صالحاً اسمه يوسف وكان تلميذاً للمسيح ‍‍‍‍‍‌‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍: (( وَكَانَ فِي الْمَجْلِسِ الأَعْلَى إِنْسَانٌ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ، وَهُوَ إِنْسَانٌ صَالِحٌ وَبَارٌّ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُوَافِقاً عَلَى قَرَارِ أَعْضَاءِ الْمَجْلِسِ وَفِعْلَتِهِمْ، وَهُوَ مِنَ الرَّامَةِ إِحْدَى مُدُنِ الْيَهُودِ، .. ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَهُ (مِنْ عَلَى الصَّلِيبِ) وَكَفَّنَهُ بِكَتَّانِ، وَوَضَعَهُ فِي قَبْرٍ .))

فأين المصداقية بعد ذلك فيما تخبرنا به الاناجيل ؟

-------------------------------------------

(54) هل تم شراء الطيوب والحنوط قبل أو بعد السبت ؟

جاء في مرقس [ 16 : 1 ] : (( وَلَمَّا انْتَهَى السَّبْتُ، اشْتَرَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَسَالُومَةُ طُيُوباً عِطْرِيَّةً لِيَأْتِينَ وَيَدْهُنَّهُ.))

ولكن في لوقا ،كن قد جهّزنها ليلة السبت (يتضمن شرائهن لها قبل السبت) :

لوقا [23: 55] : (( وَتَبِعَتْ يُوسُفَ النِّسَاءُ اللَّوَاتِي خَرَجْنَ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ مَعَ يَسُوعَ، فَرَأَيْنَ الْقَبْرَ وَكَيْفَ وُضِعَ جُثْمَانُهُ. ثُمَّ رَجَعْنَ وَهَيَّأْنَ حَنُوطاً وَطِيباً، وَاسْتَرَحْنَ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ حَسَبَ الْوَصِيَّةِ. ))

-------------------------------------------

(55) بعد دفن المسيح في قبره _ كما يزعمون _ ذهب البعض لمشاهدة القبر ، وقد اختلفت الأناجيل في :

1 _ تحديد عدد الحاضرين .

2 _ المهمة التي من أجلها حضروا .

3 _ الوقت الذي حضروا فيه .

فالحاضرون :

1 – إمرأة واحدة حسب إنجيل يوحنا [ 20 : 1 ]

2 _ إمرأتان حسب إنجيل متى [ 28 : 1 ]

3 _ ثلاث نسوة حسب إنجيل مرقس [ 16 : 1 ]

4 _ جمع من النسوة وأناس آخرون حسب إنجيل لوقا [ 24 : 1 ]

الهدف من الحضور :

1 _ مشاهدة القبر والتظر إليه حسب إنجيل متى [ 28 : 1 ]

2 _ دهن المسيح بالحنوط والطيب حسب إنجيل لوقا [ 24 : 1 ]

زمن الحضور إلي القبر :

1 _ عند الفجر أو أول الفجر حسب إنجيل متى [ 28 : 1 ] و لوقا [ 24 : 1 ]

2 – بعد إذ طلعت الشمس حسب إنجيل مرقس [ 16 : 1 ]

3 _ كان الظلام باق حسب إنجيل يوحنا [ 20 : 1 ]

-----------------------------------------

(55) ذكر متى في [ 28 : 2 ] ان مريم المجدلية ومن معها رأتا عند القبر ملاكاً واحداً وناقضه يوحنا في [ 20 : 12 ] بأن مريم المجدلية رأت عند القبر ملاكين .

-----------------------------------------

(56) وفي مرقس [ 16 : 5 ] أن مريم المجدلية ومن معها رأين عند القبر شاباً واحداً فقط .

وناقضه لوقا في [ 24 : 3 ] بان مريم ومن معها رأين رجلين

----------------------------------------

(57) حسب إنجيل متى [ 28 : 1 _ 2 ] أنه حين جاءت المرأتان إلي قبر المسيح حدثت زلزلة عظيمة تبعها نزول ملاك الرب من السماء ودحرجته الحجر عن القبر الذي دفن فيه المسيح ثم جلس الملاك على الحجر .

لكن حسب إنجيل مرقس [ 16 : 1 _ 2 ] أن نزول ملاك الرب كان قبل حضور النسوة ، كما دحرج الحجر قبل حضورهن أيضاً فلما جاءت النسوة وقت طلوع الشمس وجدن أن الحجر قد دحرج عن القبر .

وإليك نص رواية كل من متى ومرقس :

متى [ 28 : 1 ، 2 ] : (( وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مِنَ الأُسْبُوعِ، بَعْدَ انْتِهَاءِ السَّبْتِ، ذَهَبَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ الأُخْرَى تَتَفَقَّدَانِ الْقَبْرَ. 2فَإِذَا زِلْزَالٌ عَنِيفٌ قَدْ حَدَثَ، لأَنَّ مَلاَكاً مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، وَجَاءَ فَدَحْرَجَ الْحَجَرَ وَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ. ))

مرقس [ 16 : ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ] : (( وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مِنَ الأُسْبُوعِ، أَتَيْنَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ بَاكِراً جِدّاً مَعَ طُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ. وَكُنَّ يَقُلْنَ بَعْضُهُنَّ لِبَعْضٍ: «مَنْ يُدَحْرِجُ لَنَا الْحَجَرَ مِنْ عَلَى بَابِ الْقَبْرِ؟» لكِنَّهُنَّ تَطَلَّعْنَ فَرَأَيْنَ أَنَّ الْحَجَرَ قَدْ دُحْرِجَ ))

--------------------------------------------

(56) من هو أول من ظهر له المسيح ( بعد قيامته )

هناك تناقض في هذه المسألة :

حسب رسالة بولس الأولى إلى كورنثوس [ 15 : 5 ] : أنه ظهر لبطرس ثم للرسل الاثنى عشر لكن حسب إنجيل مرقس [ 16 : 9 ] : أنه ظهر لمريم المجدلية أولاً ‍!

يحق لنا أن نتسائل أين المصداقية في الأناجيل بعد هذا الكم من التناقضات والاختلافات ؟!

------------------------------------------

(57) وفي موضوع قيامة المسيح من الأموات نجد أن هناك تناقضاً صارخاً بين رواية مرقس وبين ما يقوله لوقا :

فعلى حسب رواية مرقس في [ 16 : 9-13 ] أن المسيح بعد أن مات و دفن فانه قام من الأموات ثم (( ظهر أولاً لمريم المجدلية . . . فذهبت وأخبرت الذين كانوا معه . . . فلما سمع أولئك أنه حي وأنها رأته لم يصدقوها )) و بعد ذلك ظهر بهيئة أخرى لإثنين منهم وهما يمشيان منطلقين إلى البرية و ذهب هذان وأخبرا الباقين فما صدقوهما .

ولكن حسب انجيل لوقا [ 24 :13 -35 ] ان المسيح ظهر إلى اثنين من التلاميذ كانا منطلقين في ذلك اليوم إلى قرية بعيدة . . . فقاما في تلك الساعة ورجعا إلى أورشليم ووجدا الاحد عشر مجتمعين ومن معهم وكانوا يقولون : (( قام الرب حقاً وظهر لسمعان ! ))

فعلى حسب رواية مرقس نجد أن التلاميذ ومن معهم لم يؤمنوا يقيامة المسيح من قبل أن يأتيهم التلميذان ومن بعد ما أخبراهم بظهوره - ولكن حسب رواية لوقا نجد أن التلاميذ ومن معهم آمنوا بقيامة المسيح وكانوا يقولون : (( قام الرب حقاً وظهر لسمعان )) قبل أن يخبرهم التلميذان بقيامته وظهوره !

----------------------------------------

(58) قال متى في [ 28 : 5 ] :  فَطَمْأَنَ المَلاَكُ الْمَرْأَتَيْنِ قَائِلاً: «لاَ تَخَافَا. فَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمَا تَبْحَثَانِ عَنْ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي صُلِبَ. إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ هُنَا، فَقَدْ قَامَ، كَمَا قَالَ. تَعَالَيَا وَانْظُرَا الْمَكَانَ الَّذِي كَانَ مَوْضُوعاً فِيهِ. وَاذْهَبَا بِسُرْعَةٍ وَأَخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ مِنْ بَيْنِ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَهَا هُوَ يَسْبِقُكُمْ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ، هُنَاكَ تَرَوْنَهُ. هَا أَنَا قَدْ أَخْبَرْتُكُمَا!» فَانْطَلَقَتِ الْمَرْأَتَانِ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ مُسْرِعَتَيْنِ، وَقَدِ اسْتَوْلَى عَلَيْهِمَا خَوْفٌ شَدِيدٌ وَفَرَحٌ عَظِيمٌ، وَرَكَضَتَا إِلَى التَّلاَمِيذِ تَحْمِلاَنِ الْبُشْرَى. وَفِيمَا هُمَا مُنْطَلِقَتَانِ لِتُبَشِّرَا التَّلاَمِيذَ، إِذَا يَسُوعُ نَفْسُهُ قَدِ الْتَقَاهُمَا وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ!» فَتَقَدَّمَتَا وَأَمْسَكَتَا بِقَدَمَيْهِ، وَ سَجَدَتَا لَهُ. فَقَالَ لَهُمَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَخَافَا! اذْهَبَا قُولاَ ِلإِخْوَتِي أَنْ يُوَافُونِي إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ، وَهُنَاكَ يَرَوْنَنِي!  

ان متى ناقض نفسه ، حيث حكى في أول الرواية عن الملاك ، أن المسيح سبقهم عقب قيامه من قبره إلى الجليل ، ولا يرونه إلا هناك ، وبذلك بلغ مريم ورفيقتها ، وأمرهما بأن يبلغا التلاميذ ، ثم نقض ذلك بقوله : (( لاقاهما المسيح وقال : سلام لكما )) ، وهذا يدل على أن الملك الذي كلمهما كاذب في وحيه لهما ، فإن قالوا : إن رؤيته بالجليل مختصة بالتلاميذ فقط ، وعلى هذا فلا تعارض في الرواية ، فنقول : إن صريح العبارة دال على أن مطلق الرؤية لا تكون إلا في الجليل ، وذلك مأخوذ من قوله : ها هو يسبقكم إلى الجليل وهناك ترونه .))

-------------------------------------------

(59) قال متى في [ 28 : 1_ 8 ] :  وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مِنَ الأُسْبُوعِ، بَعْدَ انْتِهَاءِ السَّبْتِ، ذَهَبَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ الأُخْرَى تَتَفَقَّدَانِ الْقَبْرَ. فَإِذَا زِلْزَالٌ عَنِيفٌ قَدْ حَدَثَ، لأَنَّ مَلاَكاً مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، وَجَاءَ فَدَحْرَجَ الْحَجَرَ وَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ . . . . فَطَمْأَنَ المَلاَكُ الْمَرْأَتَيْنِ قَائِلاً: «لاَ تَخَافَا. فَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمَا تَبْحَثَانِ عَنْ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي صُلِبَ. إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ هُنَا، فَقَدْ قَامَ، كَمَا قَالَ. تَعَالَيَا وَانْظُرَا الْمَكَانَ الَّذِي كَانَ مَوْضُوعاً فِيهِ. وَاذْهَبَا بِسُرْعَةٍ وَأَخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ مِنْ بَيْنِ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَهَا هُوَ يَسْبِقُكُمْ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ، هُنَاكَ تَرَوْنَهُ. هَا أَنَا قَدْ أَخْبَرْتُكُمَا!» فَانْطَلَقَتِ الْمَرْأَتَانِ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ مُسْرِعَتَيْنِ، وَقَدِ اسْتَوْلَى عَلَيْهِمَا خَوْفٌ شَدِيدٌ وَفَرَحٌ عَظِيمٌ، وَرَكَضَتَا إِلَى التَّلاَمِيذِ تَحْمِلاَنِ الْبُشْرَى. وَفِيمَا هُمَا مُنْطَلِقَتَانِ لِتُبَشِّرَا التَّلاَمِيذَ، إِذَا يَسُوعُ نَفْسُهُ قَدِ الْتَقَاهُمَا وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ!» فَتَقَدَّمَتَا وَأَمْسَكَتَا بِقَدَمَيْهِ، وَ سَجَدَتَا لَهُ. فَقَالَ لَهُمَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَخَافَا! اذْهَبَا قُولاَ ِلإِخْوَتِي أَنْ يُوَافُونِي إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ، وَهُنَاكَ يَرَوْنَنِي!  

ان المفهوم من رواية متى هذه أن ظهور المسيح لمريم كان في الطريق وهي تهرول راكضة لتبشر التلاميذ لكن مقتضى رواية يوحنا أنه كان عند القبر !

وإليك أيها القارىء الكريم رواية يوحنا :

يوحنا [ 20 : 11 _ 18 ] : (( أَمَّا مَرْيَمُ فَظَلَّتْ وَاقِفَةً فِي الْخَارِجِ تَبْكِي عِنْدَ الْقَبْرِ. وَفِيمَا هِيَ تَبْكِي، انْحَنَتْ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ. فَرَأَتْ مَلاَكَيْنِ بِثِيَابٍ بِيضٍ، جَالِسَيْنِ حَيْثُ كَانَ جُثْمَانُ يَسُوعَ مَوْضُوعاً، وَاحِداً عِنْدَ الرَّأْسِ وَالآخَرَ عِنْدَ الْقَدَمَيْنِ. فَسَأَلاَهَا: «يَاامْرَأَةُ، لِمَاذَا تَبْكِينَ؟» أَجَابَتْ: «أَخَذُوا سَيِّدِي، وَلا أَدْرِي أَيْنَ وَضَعُوهُ». قَالَتْ هَذَا وَالْتَفَتَتْ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ، فَرَأَتْ يَسُوعَ وَاقِفاً، وَلكِنَّهَا لَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ. فَسَأَلَهَا: «يَاامْرَأَةُ، لِمَاذَا تَبْكِينَ؟ عَمَّنْ تَبْحَثِينَ؟» فَظَنَّتْ أَنَّهُ الْبُسْتَانِيُّ، فَقَالَتْ لَهُ: «يَاسَيِّدُ، إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ قَدْ أَخَذْتَهُ فَقُلْ لِي أَيْنَ وَضَعْتَهُ لِآخُذَهُ». فَنَادَاهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَامَرْيَمُ!» فَالْتَفَتَتْ وَهَتَفَتْ بِالْعِبْرِيَّةِ: «رَبُّونِي»، أَيْ: يَامُعَلِّمُ. فَقَالَ لَهَا: «لاَ تُمْسِكِي بِي!فَإِنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى الآبِ، بَلِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ: إِنِّي سَأَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ، وَإِلهِي وَإِلهِكُمْ!» فَرَ جَعَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَبَشَّرَتِ التَّلاَمِيذَ قَائِلَةً: «إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ الرَّبَّ!» وَأَخْبَرَتْهُمْ بِمَا قَالَ لَهَا. ))

فهل يقال لمثل هذا الاختلاف والتباين أنه إلهام من رب العالمين ؟

والغريب في رواية يوحنا أن مريم اشتبه عليها المسيح بعد تلك الصحبة الطويلة حتى ظنته أنه البساني

----------------------------------------

(60) ومن التناقضات الواضحة نجد أنه حسب إنجيل لوقا [ 24 : 1- 12 ] أن حكاية ذهاب بطرس إلى القبر ورؤيته لللأكفان على الأرض كان بعد رجوع مريم من القبر إلى التلاميذ وإخبارها لهم بما حدث فقام بطرس وأسرع إلى القبر ، فلما انحنى رأى الأكفان وحدها …

أما عند يوحنا [ 20 : 1 - 18 ] فحكاية ذهاب بطرس إلى القبر ورؤيته للأكفان كان قبل رجوع مريم للتلاميذ وإخبارها لهم بما حدث !

-------------------------------------------

(61) ذكر مرقس في [ 16 : 2 ] : أن مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب وسالومة أتين القبر إذ طلعت الشمس وعند يوحنا في [ 20 : 1 ] : إن الظلام كان باقياً والآتي إمراة واحدة وبينهما اختلاف ، لأن مرقس عين الوقت في النهار والآتي جمع ، ويوحنا عينه في الليل والآتية واحدة .

------------------------------------------

(62) متى أصعد المسيح إلى السماء ؟

هناك تناقض في هذه المسألة :

حسب إنجيل لوقا أن صعوده كان في نفس اليوم الذي قام فيه من بين الأموات [لوقا 24 : 36 _ 50 ]

لكن حسب سفر أعمال الرسل أن صعوده كان بعد 40 يوماً من قيامته ! [ 1 : 2-3 ]

----------------------------------------

(63) من أين أصعد المسيح ؟

هناك تناقض في هذه المسألة :

حسب إنجيل لوقا أن المسيح أصعد إلى السماء من بيت عنيا _ ضواحي أورشليم [ لوقا 24 : 50 ، 51 ] : (( وأخرجهم خارجاً إلي بيت عنيا ، ورفع يديه وباركهم ، وفيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم وصعد إلي السماء )) لكن حسب سفر أعمال الرسل أن المسيح أصعد إلى السماء من جبل الزيتون ! [ 1 : 9 _ 12 ] :

(( ولما قال هذا هذا ارتفع عنهم وهو ينظرون وأخذته سحابة عن أعينهم . . . حينئذ رجعوا إلي أورشليم من جبل الزيتون ))

ان لوقا كتب في إنجيله أن المسيح ارتفع من بيت عنيا وعندما كتب سفر اعمال الرسل جعل صعوده من جبل الزيتون .

ولكي تتأكد أيها القارىء الفطن من اختلاف جغرافية جبل الزيتون عن جغرافية بيت عنيا راجع خريطة أورشليم في أيام المسيح الموجودة في نهاية العهد الجديد لترى الاختلاف ولتعلم أن كتبة الاناجيل ليسوا ملهمين ولا معصمين !

------------------------------------------

(64) تفيد رواية متى [ 28 : 19 ] أن المسيح أمر تلاميذه بالذهاب ، ليكرزوا في كل الأمم لكن رواية لوقا [ 24 : 49 ] تفيد أن المسيح أمرهم بالمكث في أورشليم قائلاً لهم : (( فأقيموا في اورشليم الي أن تحل عليكم القوة من العلى ))

-------------------------------------------

(65) روى مرقس في [ 16 : 20 ] أن التلاميذ ، بعد أن ارتفع عنهم المسيح ، خرجوا ، فبشروا في كل مكان ، فكذبه لوقا في [ 24: 53 ] وصرح بأنهم كانوا كل حين في الهيكل ، يسبحون الله

-------------------------------------------

(66) جاء في سفر أعمال الرسل [ 9 : 7 ] ان المسافرين مع بولس حينما ظهر له المسيح وهو في الطريق إلي دمشق : (( وقفوا صامتين يسمعون الصوت ولا ينظرون أحداً ))

إلا اننا نجد في موضع آخر أن الذين كانوا مع بولس نظروا النور ولم يسمعوا الصوت ! سفر أعمال الرسل [ 22 : 9 ] : (( والذين كانوا معي نظروا النور وارتعبوا ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الذي كلمني ))



وصدق الله العظيم إذ يقول : (( ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيــه اختلافاً كثيــراً ))   *


----------



## Strident (11 يونيو 2012)

بذمتك لو رديت عليك هتقرا الرد ده كله؟

ارجو منك تحطهم نقطة نقطة، ونناقشها بهدوء....هتﻻقي كل نقطة من دول تتحل في سطرين تﻻتة ع الاكتر...


----------



## فخور بإيماني (11 يونيو 2012)

حبدا لو تركته هكدا وأنت شوف لي عجبك ولي متأكد أنك تقدر ترد علي حوله وحطو بالرد


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يونيو 2012)

*سؤال واحد
اختار ما شئت 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يونيو 2012)

> *(64) تفيد رواية متى [ 28 : 19 ] أن المسيح أمر تلاميذه بالذهاب ،  ليكرزوا في كل الأمم لكن رواية لوقا [ 24 : 49 ] تفيد أن المسيح أمرهم  بالمكث في أورشليم قائلاً لهم : (( فأقيموا في اورشليم الي أن تحل عليكم  القوة من العلى ))*


*يسوع امر تلاميذه ان لا يبرحوا اورشليم حتى ينالوا قوة من الاعالى
ومتى حل عليهم الروح القدس فسيبشرون بالانجيل فى كل المسكونة بمعونة الروح القدس

ما هو التناقض عزيزى فى ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يونيو 2012)

> *(66) جاء في سفر أعمال الرسل [ 9 : 7 ] ان المسافرين مع بولس حينما ظهر  له المسيح وهو في الطريق إلي دمشق : (( وقفوا صامتين يسمعون الصوت ولا  ينظرون أحداً ))
> 
> إلا اننا نجد في موضع آخر أن الذين كانوا مع بولس نظروا النور ولم يسمعوا  الصوت ! سفر أعمال الرسل [ 22 : 9 ] : (( والذين كانوا معي نظروا النور  وارتعبوا ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الذي كلمني ))
> *


*شافوا نور ظهر وسمعوا بولس بيتكلم مع واحد لكن مسمعوش صوت اللى بيكلمه

ماهو التناقض؟ *


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يونيو 2012)

> *(63) من أين أصعد المسيح ؟
> 
> هناك تناقض في هذه المسألة :
> 
> ...


*بيت عنيا فى جنوب شرق جبل الزيتون بعيدة عن اورشليم ميلين
خرجوا الى بيت عنيا وصعد من على جبل الزيتون ثم رجعوا اورشليم

ماهو التناقض؟*


----------



## Strident (11 يونيو 2012)

ده عك....الاجابات كلها موجودة.....طريقة كوبي بيست مالهاش ﻻزمة.....لو حضرتك عايز تعرف الاجابة....مفيش معنى لفتح 66 حوار في نفس المناقشة.....

اختر نقطة نقطة واحنا معاك....يا اخي عشان لما حاجة ماتكونش واضحة في ردنا تسأل عليها!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 يونيو 2012)

COLOR="DarkGreen"]eقال   المهاجم (ولا أريد أن أسميه المجرم المظلم وإن أسمانى هو بالنصرانى ): 
التناقض والتعارض الموجود في الكتاب المقدس هو أكبر دليل على تحريفه وبطلانه . ذلك أن التناقض من صفات الفكر البشري ، ولا يمكن بأي حال أن يقع في الوحي السماوي إذ معناه الكذب والاختلاف والرب سبحانه وتعالى لا يكذب ولا يختلف مع نفسه.
*الـــــــــرد الـــمســـيحى * 
إذا   وجــــد   التعارض    ولم   يكن  سببه   تعارض  احوال البشر   الذين  وجه  الوحى  كلامه إليهم   لتغيير  حالهم  (لان البشر  هو  المتغيير  فى  معادلة   الكتاب المقدس ) وتغيرت  مواقفهم  وتغيرت بيئاتهم وثقافاتهم الفكرية   -   لو لم  يكن هناك سبب معقول  مقبول    -ولو كان السبب هو الناسخ والمنسوخح  وإنساء الايات وأكل المعييز إياها ..  عُـد  ذلك  دليلاً على تحريفه إذا  فرض  ووجد.  والبينة على من أدعى والحجة على من أنكر. على  أننا  لن نسكت   سكوتا ولا سكونا فى حالة أبنا  وأظهرنا إفتراء المفترين وتضليلهم مهما  عملوا على تجميع الشبههات بقصد أرباك   العاملين بالمنتدى .لكن  حجة الكسلان دايماً مسح السبورة فدعنا  نرد على ترهات  وأفتراءات نبي المزايدات.

قال  المهاجم ولا اريد ان اسميه (المظلم المجرم  وإن  أسمانى هو بالنصرانى)  
وإليك - عزيزي القارىء - بعض من تناقضات الاناجيل الموجودة اليوم :

(1) لقد أورد كل من متى ومرقس رواية لعن يسوع لشجرة التين فقد وردت عند متى في [ 21 : 18 ] ووردت عند مرقـس في [ 11 : 12 ]

لكنهما وقعا في تناقض واضح وهو :

قول متى أن المسيح لعن شجرة التين [ بعد ] أن قام بتطهير الهيكل وطرد الذين كانوا يبيعون ويشترون فيه ونجد عكس ذلك في انجيل مرقس الذي يذكر أن المسيح لعن شجرة التين [ قبل ] ان يكون قد طهر الهيكل من الذين كانوا يبيعون ويشترون فيه !!

ورواية تطهير الهيكل أوردها متى في [ 21 : 12 ] وأوردها مرقس في [ 11 : 15 ] وهي قصة واحدة لحدث واحد تناقض في روايتها متى ومرقس .

------------------------------------------

(2) وبينما نجد في انجيل مرقس [ 11 : 12 ] أن المسيح لعن شجرة التين وان التلاميذ ومنهم بطرس علموا أنها يبست في [ اليوم التالي ] عندما رأوا الشجرة يابسة وهم راجعون الي المدينة [ 11 : 20 ]

نجد عكس ذلك في انجيل متى فهو يحكي وقوع جميع الاحداث في [ نفس اليوم ] وان الشجرة يبست في الحال وان التلاميذ رأوا ما جرى وقالوا : كيف يبست التينة في الحـال ؟ متـى [ 21 : 18 - 20]

فهل يقال لهذا التضارب انه إلهام من عند رب العالمين ؟
_*الـــــــــــــــــــــرد  المـــسيـحى بنعمة  إلهنا الصالح :*_
الشبهه كيدية وإفترائية   تتلخص فى متى لعن شجرة التين وكم مرة مر بها  و  متى إكتشف التلاميذ   يبوستها فى الحال أم فى اليوم التالى ؟؟
أولاً  الإسبوع الاخير أمضاه الرب   فى  بيت  عنيا  قرية قريبة من أورشليم  فى بيت  إليعازر  حبيب الرب  
وكان يبكر  كل  يوم  ماراً من نفس الطريق الواحده الصاعده من بيت عنيا عند سفح جبل الزيتون إلى أورشليم القدس صباحاً   ليقضى النهار يعلم فى الهيكل  وفى الغروب يعود أدراجه إلى بيت عنيا 
ولعن شجرة التين  تم يوم الاثنين صباحا  -ويبس مجموعها الخضري سيقانها وأوراقها الملفتة للنظر  أمام الرائين المشاهدين ... وأكمل الرب   خط سيره للهيكل ولان الفصح عيد اليهود قريب جدا فقد كان المعبد اليهودى الاعظم مزدحم   بالحجاج اليهود من كل حدب وصوب يبدلون العملات للعملات المحلية المكرسة للتعامل بها فى الهيكل وشراء الحيوانات التى تذبح  كذبائح وهذا تم أيام الاحد والاتنين والتلاتاء بقدر ما قام اليهود بتكرار نصب أسواقهم فى الهيكل  بقدر ما  قام المخلص بتطهير الهيكل فالاحداث ليست متضاربة  بل متكررة .
أما  ما إكتشفه التلاميذ بعد يومٍ  كامل ليس هو   يبوسة التينة   فقط بل يبوسها  من أصولها  من أصولها من أصولها يعنى إكتشفوا  تمام جفاف الجذور   كما شاهدوا بالامس جفاف الاوراق. ليس ثمة تضارب الا للكائدين المناورين   فى الحق 
   ممن يظنون أنهم بمخالفاتهم لقوانين المنتدى وتكديس الشبههات سيسببون إرتباكاً لماكينة تهشيم الشبههات وفضح عورة النبي الكذاب 
مواقع على الانترنت للردhttp://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10235 
 على هذه الشبهه  


 (_2------  قال من يناصر  مدعى نبوةٍ مكذوبة _

(3) حسب إنجيل مرقس [ 14 : 32 – 43 ] أن المسيح ألقي القبض عليه من ضيعة اسمها ( جتسيماني )

وحسب إنجيل لوقا [ 22 : 29 – 47 ] أن المسيح ألقي القبض عليه من جبل الزيتون !

والتناقض واضح وواقع في اسم المكان الذي اعتقل منه المسيح .

وللتأكد من اختلاف جغرافية ضيعة ( جتسيماني ) عن جغرافية جبل الزيتون انظر (مت 26: 30 ومر 14: 26 و 32 ويو 18: 1) وانظر أيضاً خريطة أورشليم في أيام المسيح الموجودة في نهاية العهد الجديد ، كي لا يدعي مدع أن ضعية جتسيماني = جبل الزيتون كما أن 3 = 1 . 

ونوجه هذا السؤال للمسيحيين :

إذا كانت الاناجيل مقدسة لديكم وكتبت بإلهام الروح القدس فكيف يحدث هذا التناقض ؟
_*الـــــــرد  الـمـــسيحى بنعـــمة الله *_  يقينى أن الانجيل  جداً جداً  معصوما مقدساً ومكتوباً بإلهام روح الله القدوس  وأن تناقضك  ألذى إفتريته تفتريه  إفتراءاً وتدليساً وتحايلا ..كيدياً.
فبستان  جثيمانى   هو  موجود على   سفح جبل الزيتون يا مفترى وقائم للان ويقوم جميع الحجاج المسيحيين بزيارته على رؤس الاشهاد فأى عبث  تقصد هل تقصد إثارة زوابع فى فنجان.  إتق   الله يا  كذاب  هذه خرائط أورشليم  ويقع بستان جثيمانى   فى سفح  ومدارج جبل الزيتون 
http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Bible-Maps/Engeel-2-New-Testament/Bible-Map-005-Jerusalem-in-the-NT.html
-Map-005-Jerusalem-in-the-NT.html[/COLOR]
http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Bible-Maps/Engeel-2-New-Testament/Bibl


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 يونيو 2012)

قال اللاعب لاعبا متلاعبا مناوراً – وما  يضلل إلا نفسه:-

(4) كتب متى في [ 8 : 1 ] رواية شفاء المسيح للأبرص الذي جاء إلى المسيح قائلاً ( يا سيد إن أردت تقدر أن تطهرني ) . فمد يسوع يده ولمسه قائلاً : أريد فاطهر . ثم كتب متى في [ 8 : 14 ] رواية شفاء المسيح لحماة بطرس من الحمى .

إلا ان لوقا ناقضه فكتب في [ 4 : 38 ] رواية شفاء المسيح لحماة بطرس أولاً ثم كتب في [ 5 : 12 ] رواية شفاء المسيح للأبرص .

و التناقض واضح :

فعند متى أن المسيح شفى الابرص قبل أن يكون قد قام بشفاء حماة بطرس من الحمى لكن عند لوقا أن المسيح شفى الابرص بعدما كان قد قام بشفاء حماة بطرس الحمى !

ولا يخفى عليك أيها القارىء الفطن أن التقديم والتأخير في تاريخ الوقائع وتوقيت الحوادث من الذين يدعون أنهم يكتبون بالالهام لهو تناقض واضح .
الرد   المسيــــحى :-
بالعكس تماما تماما  فالتقديم وألتأخير   عموماً وهنا خصوصاً  ليس نوع من التناقض أو التعارض فالانجيل لم يقصد ب هبه أن يكون كتاب  يوميات  أو  كالندار – وهو لم يدع لنفسه هذا بل التسجيل الالهى فى الانجيل  هو   تبعاً للموضوع وللبعد الروحى العقيدى  والتأملي أيضاً – ولا أريد أن دعاة الاعجاز اللغوى ممن يستميتون فى نسب بلاغةٍ  موهومة لكتاب منحول  طالما تغنوا بالتقديم والتأخيركعامل من عوامل الابداع اللغوى  المفترى -وما يفترون الا كذبا  وإنتحالاً- –لكن لان لديهم لكل مقامٍ مقال ولكل حادثٍ حديث. ولان مكياليهم ألف مكيال ومكيال ... فإنقلبت موازينهم الادعائية الان.
تم التقديم والتأخير  مقصوداً   لان البرص   يعامل  كمرض  نجس من الناحية الدينية المجتمعية وأن المسيح طهر هذا  الابرص وأنه أوصاه بمراجعة الكهنة المسئؤلون تشريعياص ودينياً .ليعاينوا  وليؤكدوا شفاؤءه شرعياً بانفسهم شهادة عليهم وله وللمسيح وجأءت بعده مباشرةً  قصة شفاء المفلوج لسبب الخطية المدلى من السقف  فى وجود رجال الدين اليهود .. وهنا القصتين مرتبطان معاً  إرتباطاً وثيقاً بموضوعهما ومخزاهما   وتفاصيلهما و-الانجيل  كتاب   موضوعى  يبحث فى الموضوع  كجوهر  وك  لب الموضوع  لا كتاب  يوميات  أو  كاليندار  او   أخبار .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 يونيو 2012)

إسمه  مزهواً  مغروراً مفتتناً مكابراً  بجهاليتى . 
 قال   من   يخدع نفسه فيشهد على مالم يشاهد  -زورأ وبهتاناً:-:

(5) كتب متى في [ 12 : 17 ] مستشهداً بالعهد القديم ( بخصوص المسيح ) :

( لكي يتم ما قاله النبي إشعياء : هوذا فتاي الذي اخترته حبيبي الذي به رضيت سأفيض روحي عليه . )

هذه العبارة انفرد متى بذكرها وهي مخالفة للعبارة الأصلية الموجودة في سفر إشعياء [ 42 : 1 ] لأن عبارة إشعيا هكذا : (( هوذا عبدي الذي أعضده مختاري الذي سرت به نفسي ))

فتأمل أيها القارىء الفطن بين عبارة متى ( هوذا فتاي الذي اخترته ) وبين العبارة الأصلية ( هوذا عبدي )

فقد تم تغيير وصف العبودية وهي أشرف نعوت المخلوق لاسيما وقد اضافه الله سبحانه الى نفسه ، ومن الذي يرفض أن يكــون عبداً لله ؟

يقول الاستاذ أحمد عبد الوهاب في كتابه المسيح في مصادر العقائد المسيحية :

إذا سلمنا جدلاً بأن نبؤة أشعياء التي ذكرها متى تتحقق في المسيح لكان من اللازم أن تكون أول صفاته أنه : عبد الله .

وحين يتفق المسيحيون على أن أول صفات المسيح أنه عبد الله ، تتحقق الوحدة المسيحية . أما أن يستشهد بفقرة تقول أن يسوع : عبد الله ، ثم تقول فقرات أخرى من الانجيل أنه غير ذلك ، فإن هذا تضارب واضح يترك أمر الحكم فيه لعقل القارىء وضميره .
الرد  المسيحى   :-  من هو الاستاذ أحمد عبد الوهاب  -إنه أستاذ عليك وحدك  -وتتحقق فيكما الايه القدسية الكريمة 
أتركوهم  هم عميان  يقودون عميان  وإن كان أعمى يقود أعمى يسقطان  كلاهما فى حفرة 
حقاً   قال   الوحى الالهى  يقاومون الحق اناس  فاسدة اذهانهم ومن جهه الايمان مرفوضون تيموثاؤس الثانية اصحاح 3 –علمنا روح الله   الا نصغى الى خرافات يهودية ووصايا اناس مرتدين عن الحق تيطس الاصحاح الاول 14
 وهذا  هو رابط إليكترونى  قتلنا  الموضوع فيه بحثاً وسحقنا أم الكتاب فيه  ورضضنا  أساسه وهشمنا رأسه 
الرباط هو :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212000
أتحداك  أن تقرأءه للاخر   إن كنت من الصادقين  -  أكرر  وأقرر  :أتحداك به .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 يونيو 2012)

رجع المراوغ أو من  ينقل   عنهم عميانياً فيقع فى نفس أغلاطهم شكلا وموضوعا  لا  لشئ  إلا  تعصباً لعقيدته الفاسدة المزايده المنتحلة التى لا تقوم برأيه إلا بتدمير العقيدة الحقيقية التى قوتها وأصالتها تقض مضجع  من  يحمى  نبيه ببرطمان ققندهار  الايل للسقوط وقوانين حماية   الصلعمية   أو قل ( الرفق بالصلعمية)-------
-----------

(6) حسب إنجيل متى في [ 8 : 5 ] أن المسيح شفى خادم الضابط أولاً قبل أن يكون قد قام بشفاء حماة بطرس من الحمى .

وحسب إنجيل لوقا في [ 4 : 38 ] أن شفاء حماة بطرس كان قبل قيام المسيح بشفاء خادم الضابط في [ 7 : 1 ]

وراوية شفاء حماة بطرس وردت عند متى في [ 8 : 14 ] وعند لوقا في [ 4 : 38 ]

ونحن نسأل المسيحيين :

أليس هذا تناقض واضح في تاريخ الواقعة وتوقيتها ؟
الرد  المسيحى  : قلنا لك فى الرد قبل السابق   عن الإستشكال التمحيكى   الذى يسبق هذا  الاعتراض والاستشكال   بإستشكال -    أى  ماقبل حديثنا  على  هل  فتاى    غير   عبدى  حول نبؤءة أشعياء 53
  أنت   أثرت موضوع  شفاء  الابرص  قبل حماة سمعان  وهى أى معجزة شفاء الابرص  مرتبطة  بشفاء   خادم الظابط  موضوعاً  ولكنك  آثرت لاهداف إستعراضية مصطنعة    أن تجعله موضوعا جديداً 
وأفهمناك  - ويالخيبة أملنا  و سؤء حظنا   و  بئس من أفهمنا  ان  إنجيلنا  ليس  كاليندار أو أجندة مواعيد  - أو كتاب يوميات ونيس كما تريدله  أن يكون ,انه يربط المواضيع لحكمة سامية من حيث رباط الجوهر الموضوعى  للفداء والخلاص  وتأسيس وسياسة الكنيسة المسيحية   فالارتباط والتتابع والتأخير والتقديم مؤسس على المعنى   تحقيقاً للمبدأ الشهير  (لماكان الشئ بالشئ يذكر) ...  وهنا  ليس إلتباساً إلا   للمعاندين   فى الحق المراوغين  المفتعلين المتصنعين .

قال   المعتدى  -


فكيف يعتقد بعد ذلك أن كتبة الاناجيل يكتبون بإلهام من الله ؟


ان الملهمين ينبغي أن تكون أقوالهم سالمة عن التناقض والاختلاف فلا يختلف خبر الوحي والإلهام لديهم وهذا ما لا نراه في الاناجيل الاربعــة .
,و*الرد من عندنا *
صحيح  وجب أن يكون كلامهم غناءاً وشعراً   جاهليا منتحلاً – أو  أساطير الاوليين مسروقة  أو   نون وما يأكلون  أو النجم أذا هوى ماضل صاحبكم وماعوى  و-  علبت  الروم وهم من بعد علبهم سيعلبون   وكهعيص  الف   لام ميم  ورمضان ماعاد كريم    -وكان الله بالسر عليما


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يونيو 2012)

*ارجو عدم الخوض مجددا فى الموضوع الا فى حضور الأخ نفسه وتفاعله مع محاوره حتى لاتضيع الجهود هباء .*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 يونيو 2012)

قال   الظالم  وما يظلم إلا  نفسه   ,أدعوكم لتأمل   ماكتبه من تزويدات فى الكلام   تزييفاً  وتحريفاً ليبدو  من الكلام شبهه من لا شئ فتأملوا أى أخلاقيات ومبادئ لمن لا أخلاق عنده   وأى  دين يرضي  بتدليساته:-

(7) جاء في يوحنا [ 18 : 9 ] قول المسيح : ( إن الذين أعطيتني لم أفقد منهم أحداً )

ان المسيح في هذا النص لم يفقد أحداً   ((على الأطلاق))*  - ملحوظة هذه الكلمة ليست فى أصل الكتاب المقدس لكنها تحرييفة إظلامية   إجرامية من أعداء الحق والحقيقة  ممن عندهم الغاية تبرر الوسيلة  ---نعود   لنكمل إفتراء    الكاذب الغاش    :::::ولكن حين ترجع أيها القارىء الفطن إلي يوحنا في [ 17 : 12 ] قبل هذا النص كان المسيح نفسه يقول : ( حين كنت معهم في العالم كنت أحفظهم في اسمك . الذين أعطيتني حفظتهم ، ولم يهلك منهم أحد إلا ابن الهلاك ليتم الكتاب . )

ففي الاصحاح الثامن عشر لم يفقد أحداً وفي الاصحاح السابع عشر فقد واحد والفرق واضح انه تناقض ! 
*الرد المسيحى  بنعمة  الله * 
هنا   المحتال يركز  على حقيقة واحدة مفادها  أن الجدل فى البديهيات العفويات   هو  أثقل أنواع الجدل  وعليه قرر أن يستنطع فى البديهيات التى غالباً ما تمر على قرائه الدراويش التابعين فى مواقع التجهيل والاظلام  والتدليس.
-	هنا هو ينتحل من كلام  المسيح  الذى قيل  فى  مناسبتين متباينتين  أى فى سياق يختلف عن سياق  أى فى موقف   يختلف ويتباين عن    موقف آخر.
ففي  ألايه التى إقتطعها  المدلس الذى بنيت منظومة القيم فى حياته على التدليس والاحتيال والنصب  --
الايه فى  يوحنا 18  كان الرب  يسوع  ومعه  ثلاثة فقط من    خواص  تلاميذه  الاقربين  هم بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا -  وهؤلاء  يصح  قول المسيح فيهم  فى  يوحنا 18 الايه 5  إن الذين أعطيتنيهم  لم  أتلف منهم   أحداً  . ولاحظوا   قيام المدلس ومن   ينقل عنهم  بإضافة من عندياته  هو  _ أو من عندياتهم هم -تحريفا  للنص بعبارة على الاطلاق _.ومع ذلك نتحدى  -حتى كذلك فالمسيح   جد صادق  بار  غير متناقض  لانه يتكلم  انه  بمقداميته غير هياباً وبمبادرته   فدى تلاميذه بتسليمه نفسه  اى تلاميذ  ؟؟:::  ج:  بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا  ,إذا فرض وجود أحد معهم  من الاثنى عشر  - طيب ويهوذا  - إبن الهلاك ؟؟ ج.. لم يكن معهم إئينذاك أذ كان مع  رؤساء الكهنة واللفيف  بمشاعل ومصابيح فهنا  الكلام صحيح  واضح  متسق غير متعارض  ...  فكفي تدليسا  على القوارير  رفقا على القوارير يا خضرة النصاب  يا مباه بجهوليتك ونصبك وإحتيالك .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 يونيو 2012)

-----------------------------------------
*قال   من  يهاجم ويناور  *

(8) جاء في متى [ 24 : 29 ] عن علامات نهاية الزمان قول المسيح ( وفي الحال بعد تلك المصائب تظلم الشمس ولايضيىء القمر وتتساقط النجوم من السماء [ إلى أن قال ]ويرى الناس ابن الانسان آتياً على سحاب السماء في كل عزة وجلال فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم إلى جهات الرياح الاربع ليجمعوا مختاريه من أقصى السماوات الى أقصاها ) ثم قال فى الفقرة 34 ( الحق أقول لكم لن ينقضي هذا الجيل حتى يتم هذا كله )

ولنا أن نسأل المسيحيون :

لقد مضى ذلك الجيل ومضت أجيال عديدة ولم تسقط نجمة واحده من السماء ولم ينزل المسيح في سحابة ولم يكن شىء مما وعد به المسيح عليه السلام ، أليس ذلك من الكذب الواضح المفترى به من كتبة الاناجيل على المسيح ؟

*الـــــــــــــرد الـــــمسيحى * أنت  تعمد إلى  خلط  بين  حالين لا  حال  واحد   :  
 لقد  اوضح ربنا  علامات  نهاية ألازمان  وحال  ما  يحدث  قبيل الاختطاف المنتظر لارواح المسيحيين الابرار  ثم  تكلم  عن   أن  ضيقاً بالغاً  يصيب الشعب اليهودى    يحمل ملامح   تلك الفترة البعيدة  فتتحقق فيه  علامة توكيدية   وصورة مصغرة  لتلك الازمان البعيدة  - لترى الكنيسة الرسولية  صورة مصغرة مبسطة من أهوال  الزمان السحيق وذلك بالزلازل والاوبئة والحروب   والمجاعات التى  صارت فعلا   فى  سنة  70 ميلادية  بحصار اورشليم القدس على يد  تيطس فلافيوس وسقوطها  ..وحرق المعبد الاكبر وتدميره وسلب كل ثروة اليهود و-تم  إتمام تخريبه نهائيا سنة 135  ميلادية وحرث الارض مكانه لكى لا يقوم فيها حجر على حجر وبناء  هيكل  للزهرة  وفينوس الالهه الوثنية مكانه  وسبي اليهود بالكلية    ....  وجميع المسيحين  ((لهم الرأى الواحد والفكر الواحد ولا يختلف عندهم جمهور العلماء))  وفى الاختلاف رحمة (( كما تزعم كذباً وإفكا))  ولو كان رأى الخارجين على الملة  حجة على اصول الدين لاتخذنا رأى الاحمدية القاديانية والبهائية والبهرة والقرءاؤنين   حجة عليكم  ومعايرة نعايركم بها  للابد
موقع الرد اليكترونيا 
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10265
 ----------------------------------------
عربده  وهرتلة وانتقال من موضوع لاخر  -تماما كما تجول ابليس   فى التجربة على الجبل  مت 4   -

_*فرجع  يقول المهاجم *_ ::::-
(9) لقد ارتكب بولس خطأً فادحاً عندما صرح بأن القيامة ستقوم في جيله وأنه والذين معه سوف يفنى العالم في ايامهم : قال بولس في رسالته الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس [10 : 11 ] : ( نحن الذين انتهت إلينا أواخر الدهور ) وهذا خطأ لأنهم ليسوا آخر جيل فقد جاءت بعدهم أجيال وأجيال ويقول في رسالته الأولى إلى أهل تسالونيكي [4 : 15-17 ] : ( نحن الأحياء الباقين إلى مجيء الرب ) .

لقد مات بولس ومات جميع الذين كانوا معه ولم يأتي الرب ولم تقم القيامة .
الرد  على العربدة والهرتلةالكيدية  : 
الايمان المسيحى دائما  يكرس لعقيدة إيمانية قوامها كوننا غرباء فى هذا العالم المادى وأن يوم الرب قريب ..وهذا ما علمه السيد المسيح أنه قريب على الابواب  وأن يوم حضوره فى ملكوته  ديانا للاحياء والاموات يأتى على غير إنتظار  ..ولقد أشار القديس بطرس الرسول والقديس يهوذا الرسول إلى وجود فئة لاتتخير عن المهاجم –تتهكم على المسيحيين بقولهم ( أين هو موعد مجيئة لانه منذ  رقد الاباء كل شئ باقٍ للان –ولكن لا يخفي عليكم أيها الاباء أن الالف سنة عند الرب كيوم أمس واليوم كألف سنة -) إنتهى الاقتباس  فالاستعداد للرحيل هو شئ أساسي فى حياة الكنيسة كجماعة وكأفراد  فإن لم يكن المقصود بلقاء المسيح آتيانه النهائي المنتظر... فحتما المؤكد ذهاب المؤمن اليه  ولقائه به . وهنا القديس بولس يقول نحن  لانه كثيراً ما جمع نفسه مع رعيته :اسقف وكرسول أمين وديع متواضع  لا يستثنى نفسه كما ان الوحى الالهى  موعود وموضوع لكل الازمان لا حصرأ لجيل واحد  ممن الرعية . ومن الطبيعى أن يقول أنه  هو والفريق الذى عاصره الذى إنتهت إليه –بمعنى الذى آلت إليه  وتتابعت إليه الدهور. وهو لم يقل الذى إنتهت عنده الدهور . أو أن لا دهور تأتى بعده –فهذا هو المستهجن .وهو الامر الذى لم يفعله ولم يقله فلا يلام عليه. ونحن  نقول الان  بالعامية  أولاد آخر زمن أو جيل اخر زمن  أو (تلاميذ آخر زمن أو مدرسين أخر زمن ) وكلها تصح نظرياً على إعتبار تتابع الازمان إلى اخر ما آلت إليه عندنا.


----------------------------------------
*الاعتراض الكيدى للمظلم *

(10) بطرس والمسيح :

جاء في متى [ 16 : 17 ] أن المسيح كافأ بطرس و أعطاه تفويضاَ مطلقاً قائلاً له : (( طُوبَى لَكَ يَاسِمْعَانَ بْنَ يُونَا. فَمَا أَعْلَنَ لَكَ هَذَا لَحْمٌ وَدَمٌ، بَلْ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَأَنَا أَيْضاً أَقُولُ لَكَ: أَنْتَ صَخْرٌ. وَعَلَى هَذِهِ الصَّخْرَةِ أَبْنِي كَنِيسَتِي وَأبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ لَنْ تَقْوَى عَلَيْهَا! وَأُعْطِيكَ مَفَاتِيحَ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ: فَكُلُّ مَا تَرْبِطُهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، يَكُونُ قَدْ رُبِطَ فِي السَّمَاءِ؛ وَمَا تَحُلُّهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، يَكُونُ قَدْ حُلَّ فِي السَّمَاءِ! ))

أيها القارىء الكريم :

هذه مكرمة عظيمة وأفضلية كبيرة منحها المسيح عليه السلام لبطرس ، ولا يمكن أن يكون المسيح قد قال هذا الكلام بدون وعي أو إدراك لمضمونه .

ولكن للأسف ، ومما يثبت فساد الاناجيل أنه بعد هذا النص وفي نفس الاصحاح نجد نصاً آخر ينسب إلي المسيح متعارضاَ مع النص السابق يقول فيه المسيح لبطرس : (( ابتعد عني يا شيطان انت عقبة في طريقي )) متى [ 16 : 23 ]

لقد نسي متى التوفيق بين ما سطره في اصحاح واحد جعل فيه بطرس وكيلاً للمسيح يحل ويربط كيف يشاء ، وجعله في نفس الاصحاح شيطاناً ومعثرة للمسيح !
ا_*لــــــــــرد الـــــمــســــيــــحى عــــليه *_:  من الطبيعى أن المسيح  يغبطه  فى رده الصحيح عقائدياً وفكرياً ويشيد بشجاعته وقدرته على قول الحق والصواب ويمتدح فيه جرأءته ومقداميته وهو الذى أخلص لمسيحه  ومعلمه بنية كلها الوفاء وبلارياء أو نفاق . فأعطاه مفاتيح الملكوت إى  السلطان الكهنوتى  أى إمتياز للاحبار (العلماء) من رجال الكهنوت الاطهار –التحكم بالحل والعقد  -شان العلماء والائمة فى أى دين ومذهب –فهم وحدهم المنوط بهم معرفة وتقرير وتمييز الغث من الثمين فى العقيده ومواجهه المدسوس على العقيده...  وفى شخص بطرس أخذ كل التلاميذ كما نفهم من الاصحاح الاخير من بشارة الانجيل لمعلمنا  متى  - اخذوا جميعاً سلطان الحل والعقد –الادارة والرعاية \ لكن هذا لا يعنى سلطانا مطلقا وتقديسا مطلقا بغير مسائلة ولا توبيخ من راعى الرعاة الاعظم رئيس ايماننا ومكمله الرب يسوع ... وهو هنا  يدين ويشجب الفكر  الشيطانى  الذى سمح له معلمنا بطرس ان يسترسل  فى خواطره بالنهى عن الفداء والصليب وبالحض   على التمييز والتسييد   والتسلط على التلاميذ  ...  فأدان هذا السلك الانتكاصي بقوله اذهب عنى يا شييطان -  لان لكل مقامٍ  مقال ولكل  حادث حديث | ولكل داعٍ دعوة.. فهنا هو هاجم الفكر المنحرف – ثم عاد كما يسجل الانجيل لمعلمنا يوحنا الاصحاح الاخير يقول  له ((إرع خرافي إرعى غنمى )) وذلك لنصوح توبته وحرارة غيرته ورجوعه الى صادق عقيدته . فهو لم يقل له أنت شيطان ولذلك خذ مفاتيح كنيستى – (تحكم وادارة )  فى الكنيسة ...حاشا ولو كان فعل ذلك لكان تشنيعك مقبولا لكننا إزاء حالة من تذبذب طبيعة بطرس البشرية قبل حلول الروح المعزى البارقليط وقبل تمام نضجه . ومخلصنا تعامل معه فى كل حالبما يناسب تماما. 
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11361
-------------------------------------------------------------------
++++++++>>>>>>>>>*الرد على أستاذى سمعان الاخميمى  -مداخلة رقم 13:*
طيب مواعيد عملى والتزاماتى الدراسية والعملية والاسرية وفرق التوقيت  يمنعانى  من التواجد فى اوقات تواجده  -أعمل    إإيه ؟؟؟     
  عمومــــــــــًا: السمع والطاعة يا أستاذى الفاضل - أمرى إلى الله.


----------



## فخور بإيماني (13 يونيو 2012)

إخواني الكرام 

أريد ردا واحد كي نناقشه لا مائة رد حتى لا أجد من أين أبدأ ومن أين أنتهي 
كما قال الأخ سمعان الأخميمي 

وشكرا


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2012)

*عجبت لك يا زمن!
تضع 66 شبهة تناقض وتريد رد واحد!!؟


الإخوة الأحباء، فلتكملوا الرد على ما وضعه ولا تتركوا له شيء، ولا تعتبروه محاورا لانه أفقد نفسه هذه الخاصية عندما وضع ونسخ ولصق هذه الشبهات الـ 66!!
*


----------



## SamirAzar (13 يونيو 2012)

سياسة الإغراق أصبحت سخيفة. تأتي بمئة شبهة أو 66. ثم تقول لن يُتعب أحد نفسه للإجابة عليها. "فأنا الكسبان"!

هذه طريقة لا تدل إلا على أن صاحبها ناسخ فقط لا يريد الحوار.


----------



## treaz (13 يونيو 2012)

متااااااااااااابع


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 يونيو 2012)

قال المغالط المفترى :- 

(11) كتب متى في [ 16 : 6 ] أن المسيح قال لتلامذته (( انتبهوا إياكم وخمير الفريسيين والصدوقيين ففكروا في انفسهم قائلين : (( يقول هذا لأننا ما زودنا خبزاً )) فعرف يسوع وقال لهم : (( يا قليلي الايمان ، كيف تقولون في انفسكم لا خبز معنا ؟ أما فهمتم بعد ؟ . . . .كيف لا تفهمون أني ما عنيت الخبز بكلامي ؟ ))

فهذه شهادة من المسيح بأن التلاميذ قليلي الايمان لذلك تعجب من عدم فهمهم .

إلا ان هذا افتراء واضح من متى لأنه قد سبق و ذكر في الاصحاح الثالث عشر ان التلاميذ يعرفون اسرار ملكوت السموات وهم من أهل الجنة الكاملي الايمان .

وان هذا يستلزم تكذيب المسيح لأنه قال للتلاميذ في متى [ 13 : 10 ] : (( قد أعطي لكم أن تعرفوا اسرار ملكوت السموات )) وقال لهم في [13 : 16 ] : (( هنيئاً لكم لأن عيونكم تبصر وآذانكم تسمع )) والغريب العجيب أن مرقس في [ 6 : 52 ] حكم على التلاميذ بالعمى وأن قلوبهم غليظة !!!
فبالضرورة نحكم بكذب متى البته .
*الرد المسيحى   على مغالاطاته وإفتراءاته*
 :- التلاميذ  كانوا  بطبيعتهم البشرية   فى مرحلة الاعداد والتكوين  -وطبيعى  أنهم  ينمون فى المعارف والمدارك الروحية ومعرفة  أسرار وتعاليم وتفاصيل الطريق الروحى المسيحى الذى جاء ليتسامى بالطبيعة البشرية وبثقافة العين بالعين و  يرتقي بهم روحياص وثقافياً من حياة التزمت اليهودى ومزايدة العبادات الشكلية وتقديس الحرف إلى اعماق فكرية وروحية وعقيدية لم يألفوها وهو سماهم تلاميذ لانه أعلم وأخبر بحالهم وبكونهم كالتلميذ الذى يحاول مرة تلو المرة ويستحق التوبيخ من معلمه الحانى إلى ان يأتى بالنتيجة المرجوة .... وما وجهه السيد المسيح غليهم من لوم  كان فى مراحل ضعفهم  المبكر  وضحالة خبرتهم الروحية  لكنه وعدهم بأنهم سينالون  قوة من الاعالى متى حل الروح القدس عليهم – إنه الروح الذى سيعطيهم فماً وحكمةً لا يقدر جميع معانديهم أن يقاوموها أو يناقضوها -  إنه الروح الذى يعلمهم كل شئ ويذكركهم بكل ما قاله المسيح لهم .. وعندئذٍ  يحق فيهم القول  :::أعطى لكم أن تعرفوا أسرار ملكوت السموات أما لاؤلئك فلم يعط)) –وما ذلك الا بحلول الروح القدوس عليهم عاملا وناطقا فيهم ومشجعا ومعضدا ومكملاً..
فترتيب الاحداث يشهد أن التلاميذ تدرجوا من جهل وتسرع و سؤء تقدير  استحقوا التوبيخ عليه  في حينه   إلى النضج والمهارة والتمكن –وأما الروح القدوس  فملائهم من كل معرفة وحكمة وفهم وعلم روحى وأرشدهم ألى الحق كله فكلام المسيح عن تطويبهم كان بإعتبار ما سيكون –والا فالروح القدس    لم تكن له فائدة ولا وظيفه لو صحت مغالاطاتك   وتشنيعاتك – بل المنطق نفسه يؤيد –والتدرج الزمنى نفسه منطقي مقبول ..
وهنا لابد من تكرار الاشارة الى المغالطات التعسفية المقصوده كيدا وإفتراءاً ..وتعمد الالتباس الكيدى ..-فأنت ومن تنقل عنهم تصطنع الاستشكاليات  فى بديهيات –لا إستشكاليات فيها بل تناسق وترتيب ..
ونكرر أن فى نسبك الافترائي   لواقعة تكرار عبارتين من المسيح لبطرس فى موقفين مختلفين – يبدو بينهما شئ من الاختلاف أرجعته أنت ومن تنقل عنهم  أنه تناقض _فنرد عليك أن فى الموقفين  رد المسيح وعقب بعبارة بليغة لاتعرفها أنت ولا ديانتك التى لم تعرف قط  هذه الكلمة الذهبية وهى (( لانك )) 
طوبي لك يا سمعان لان .....  \ إذهب عنى يا شيطان لانك........  والمعنى  أن المسيح يدين الفكر والموقف ويعطى متبرعا طوعيا مشكورا تفسيرا تعليمياً لتعليل السبب  وتفسير القول .فالسبب تذبذب بطرس وتغيير موقفه وليس المسيح وليس الوحى الالهى والسرد المقدس بواسطة متى \\\ الشئ   نفسه هنا  مع التلاميذ فهم بشر متدرجون فى التدرب والكفاءة والتعلم  والخبرة ...كما سيتبدل حالهم ايضا بحلول الروح القدوس الذى سيكسبهم المهارة والخبرة ويعلن لهم اسرار الله.  إنتهى الرد المسيحى 

-------------------------------------------
 الافتراء الثانى عشر:
(12) أورد كل من متى في [26 : 18 ] ولوقا في [ 22 : 8 ] قصة عشاء الفصح مع التلاميذ لكنهما وقعا في تناقض واضح :

فعند متى أن التلاميذ شاركوا في إعداد العشاء [ 26 : 17 ] فهو يقول : (( وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مِنْ أَيَّامِ الْفَطِيرِ، تَقَدَّمَ التَّلاَمِيذُ إِلَى يَسُوعَ يَسْأَلُونَ : أَيْنَ تُرِيدُ أَنْ نُجَهِّزَ لَكَ الْفِصْحَ لِتَأْكُلَ؟» أَجَابَهُمْ: «اُدْخُلُوا الْمَدِينَةَ، وَاذْهَبُوا إِلَى فُلاَنٍ وَقُولُوا لَهُ: الْمُعَلِّمُ يَقُولُ إِنَّ سَاعَتِي قَدِ اقْتَرَبَتْ،وَعِنْدَكَ سَأَعْمَلُ الْفِصْحَ مَعَ تَلاَمِيذِي». فَفَعَلَ التَّلاَمِيذُ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ بِهِ يَسُوعُ ، وَجَهَّزُوا الْفِصْحَ هُنَاكَ..))

لكن عند لوقا أن العشاء أعده إثنان فقط من التلاميذ وهما بطرس ويوحنا [ 22 : 7 ] : (( وَجَاءَ يَوْمُ الْفَطِيرِ الَّذِي كَانَ يَجِبُ أَنْ يُذْبَحَ فِيهِ الْفِصْحِ. فَأَرْسَلَ بُطْرُسَ وَيُوحَنَّا قَائِلاً : اذْهَبَا وَجَهِّزَا لَنَا الْفِصْحَ، لِنَأْكُلَ! فَسَأَلاَهُ: «أَيْنَ تُرِيدُ أَنْ نُجَهِّزَ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «حَالَمَا تَدْخُلاَنِ الْمَدِينَةَ، يُلاَقِيكُمَا إِنْسَانٌ يَحْمِلُ جَرَّةَ مَاءٍ، فَالْحَقَا بِهِ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ الَّذِي يَدْخُلُهُ.وَقُولاَ لِرَبِّ ذلِكَ الْبَيْتِ: يَقُولُ لَكَ الْمُعَلِّمُ: أَيْنَ غُرْفَةُ الضُّيُوفِ الَّتِي آكُلُ فِيهَا الْفِصْحِ مَعَ تَلاَمِيذِي؟ فَيُرِيكُمَا غُرْفَةً فِي الطَّبَقَةِ الْعُلْيَا، كَبِيرَةً وَمَفْرُوشَةً. هُنَاكَ تُجَهِّزَانِ!» فَانْطَلَقَا، وَوَجَدَا كَمَا قَالَ لَهُمَا، وَجَهَّزَا الْفِصْحَ.. ))
وكذلك عند مرقس أعد العشاء إثنان فقط من التلاميذ [ 14 : 13 ] .

*الرد  على التلكيك والتمحيك الكذبي الافترائي المختلق* 
التصييد الافترائي   واضح وهو مبنى على سؤء  النية البحتة  فالانجيلي  متى  لم يقل إطلاقا  لفظة (كل )  أو  (جميع)  ولم يقل أى لفظة يفهم منها    التجميع أو الاطلاق _او العمومية  ولم يقل بشئ يفيد الجمع الكلى المطلق ولم ينفي  أقوال زميليه بشئ أو يناقضها   ولست أدرى من أين إفترى المشكك  عبارة  (((  إشتركوا فى الاعداد هذه   )) التى افتراها المشكك تزويدا وتحريفا –كل ما فى الامر   أنه   أشار للتلمذين بصفتهما لا بعددهما   بمعنى  من هما بطرس ويوحنا   ؟؟  أجب \ إن كان هناك ضمير يجيب هما تلميذي المسيح  ,  فضلا عن  أن هذين الرسوليين لاخلاصهما الزائد المميز ولشديد نشاطهما وتسابقهما   مع جميع التلاميذ  فى حب وخدمة المعلم الصالح استحقا ان ينوبا – بالنيابة عن التلاميذ كلهم للانسجام النفسي والتواد والتفاهم والاخلاص الذى جمعهما باخوتهم  وكنا  نقبل  لوم المزايد المفترى  لو كان متى   - سجل أن  الفصح كان معداً بأطراف خارجية أو أن المريمات هن اللواتى أعددنه أو المسيح دعى الى تناوله فى  قرية بيت عنيا بدلا من اورشليم أو انه رفض تناوله  لسبب أو لاخر لعدم جهوزيته -  لكن المدلس المصطاد .. يصطاد ويصادر الانجيل ويضيفمن عندياته كلمات   مؤلفة من عندياته ثم يفرضها   على النص ..  ألم يدرس فى لغته العربية ((البدل ))   ألم يعرف بدل الاشتمال فى لغته..---------------------------------------
رجع الشيطان يزايد

(13) تناقض في موضوع سماع كلام الله :

جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 5 : 37 ] قول المسيح لليهود : (( والأب نفسه الذي أرسلني يشهد لي ، لم تسمعوا صوته قط . . . )) 

ولكن متى أورد في [ 17 : 1 ] أن المسيح ومعه بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا لما استقروا فوق الجبل سمعوا صوب الأب من السماء يقول : (( هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت ، له اسمعوا ! )) وهذا تصريح بسماع كلام الله . وقد جاء في سفر التثنية أن ان الله طلب من موسى أن يجمع بني اسرائيل ناحية جبل ( حوريب ) ليسمعوا صوت الله وهو يتكلم مع موسى فسمعوا صوت الرب [ تثنية 4 : 10 ، 12 ]
الرد المسيحى بنعمة الله
أن  السماع  المقصود هو سماع القبول والطاعة -  --  فالحياة العملية تعلمنا  باللغة الدارجة  حين يقول الوالد أو الوالدة  للإبن  ((  يا بنى  إسمع كلامى ))  
الله قال إسمع يا أسرائيل  الرب الهنا رب واحد فاياه وحده تعبد وله   وحده تسجد  إلا أن الشعب الاسرائيلي سجد للعجل ففي رأيك  أيها المهاجم  هل الشعب الاسرائيلي سمع الكلام ام لم يسمع 
-قال لهم الله إن سمعتم لقولى تأكلون خيرات الارض – وإن لم تسمعوا لكلماتى  يأكلكم السيف   فهل فى رأيك هم سمعوا ؟؟؟؟؟!!!  وما هيه السماع فى رأيك المتحدى للكتاب المعصوم ...؟؟ هل السماع هو مجرد وصول ذبذبات هرتز  إلى  طبلات الاذن يا مهاجم آخر الزمان
رابط إليكترونى   للتأكيد
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10039

____________________________________________________________
هيهات     أن   يقف المشاغب المهاجم  عند حدود الاخلاق او المنطق أو البحث العلمى فالصراع الذى أراده حاده    -ساخنا   هو مسألة حياة أو موت ففي نقضه الجنونى اللاعادل واللاعلمى واللامنطقي  للكتاب  المقدس المعصوم – إذا نجح فى ذلك – شهادة ميلاد ل عقيدة وكتاب فاقدة  التأصيل والشرعيةو  المشروعية..وهيهات أن تحميها وتشرعنها برطمانات  ققندرهار  فى الخريف العربي مهما غلظت من عقوبات فأبشركم  بعذاب أليم مهين وتدمير لهذه الحية المتحوية  مهما غلظتوا عقوبات من يكشف زيفها .
قال المهاجم تنطعا كيديا وإفتراءاً:

(14) تناقض في موضوع رؤية الله :

صرح يوحنا في [ 1 : 18 ] بأن الله لم يره أحد قط .

وهذا ما يؤكده أيضاً يوحنا في رسالته الأولى [ 4 : 12 ] بقوله : (( ما من أحد رأى الله )) .

وجاء في سفر الخروج [ 33 : 20 ] قول الرب لموسى :

(( وَلَكِنَّكَ لَنْ تَرَى وَجْهِي، لأَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي يَرَانِي لاَ يَعِيشُ ))

إلا اننا نجد أن هناك نصوصاً تناقض هذا و تؤكد رؤية الله !

فقد جاء في سفر التكوين [ 32 : 30 ] أن نبي الله يعقوب رأى الله وجهاً لوجه فهو يقول : (( لأني نظرت الله وجهاً لوجه ))

وجاء في سفر الخروج أيضاً [ 33 : 11 ] أن الرب كلم موسى وجهاً لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه !

وورد في سفر الخروج [ 24 : 9 ] : (( ثُمَّ صَعِدَ مُوسَى وَهَرُونُ وَنَادَابُ وَأَبِيهُو وَسَبْعُونَ مِنْ شُيُوخِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَرَأَوْا إِلَهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَتَحْتَ قَدَمَيْهِ أَرْضِيَّةٌ كَأَنَّهَا مَصْنُوعَةٌ مِنَ الْيَاقُوتِ الأَزْرَقِ الشَّفَّافِ تُمَاثِلُ السَّمَاءَ فِي النَّقَاءِ، وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ لَمْ يَمُدَإ يَدَهُ لِيُهْلِكَ أَشْرَافَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. فَرَأَوْا اللهَ وَأَكَلُوُا وَشَرِبُوا. ))
الاجابة المسيحية على هذا التدليس والخلط:
الله فى لاهوته  العظيم ومجده الهائل لايستطيع احد ان يراه –لكنه باخذه جسدا بشريا  يمكن ان تراه العين محجوبا مجد لمعان لاهوته مستترا بهائه  - وهذا ماحدث مع يعقوب اذ  انها احد صور التجلى المسيانى  للمسيح المتجسد من العذراء    وهو وحده تبارك   وتقدس  له السياده والسلطان  فوق الزمان والمكان. فالله لم يره احد  بحاله الالهى  لكن يعقوب رآه ملتحف بالجسدانية –متانسا متجسدا 
أما ما أوردته أنت عن موسي   وشيوخ أسرائيل  فهم رأؤوا الرب الملتحف  بعمود الغمام  والنار  
•	سفر العدد الاصحاح الثانى عشر 0((3. وَأَمَّا الرَّجُلُ مُوسَى فَكَانَ حَلِيماً جِدّاً أَكْثَرَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ الذِينَ عَلى وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ.
•	4. فَقَال الرَّبُّ حَالاً لِمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَمَرْيَمَ: «اخْرُجُوا أَنْتُمُ الثَّلاثَةُ إِلى خَيْمَةِ الاِجْتِمَاعِ». فَخَرَجُوا هُمُ الثَّلاثَةُ.
•	5. فَنَزَل الرَّبُّ فِي عَمُودِ سَحَابٍ وَوَقَفَ فِي بَابِ الخَيْمَةِ وَدَعَا هَارُونَ وَمَرْيَمَ فَخَرَجَا كِلاهُمَا.
•	6. فَقَال: «اسْمَعَا كَلامِي. إِنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ نَبِيٌّ لِلرَّبِّ فَبِالرُّؤْيَا أَسْتَعْلِنُ لهُ. فِي الحُلمِ أُكَلِّمُهُ.
•	7. وَأَمَّا عَبْدِي مُوسَى فَليْسَ هَكَذَا بَل هُوَ أَمِينٌ فِي كُلِّ بَيْتِي.
•	8. فَماً إِلى فَمٍ وَعَيَاناً أَتَكَلمُ مَعَهُ لا بِالأَلغَازِ. وَشِبْهَ الرَّبِّ يُعَايِنُ. فَلِمَاذَا لا تَخْشَيَانِ أَنْ تَتَكَلمَا عَلى عَبْدِي مُوسَى؟».
•	9. فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَليْهِمَا وَمَضَى.
•	10. فَلمَّا ارْتَفَعَتِ السَّحَابَةُ عَنِ الخَيْمَةِ إِذَا مَرْيَمُ بَرْصَاءُ كَالثَّلجِ. فَالتَفَتَ هَارُونُ إِلى مَرْيَمَ وَإِذَا هِيَ بَرْصَاءُ.
•	11. فَقَال هَارُونُ لِمُوسَى: «أَسْأَلُكَ يَا سَيِّدِي لا تَجْعَل عَليْنَا الخَطِيَّةَ التِي حَمِقْنَا وَأَخْطَأْنَا بِهَا.
•	12. فَلا تَكُنْ كَالمَيِّتِ الذِي يَكُونُ عِنْدَ خُرُوجِهِ مِنْ رَحِمِ أُمِّهِ قَدْ أُكِل نِصْفُ لحْمِهِ».
•	13. فَصَرَخَ مُوسَى إِلى الرَّبِّ: «اللهُمَّ اشْفِهَا».))  إنتهى الاقتباس من الوحى الالهى القدسي
•	الله لم يره احد على طبيعته الحقيقية ومظهره المعتاد الذى هو ب هبه فى سماء السموات  لكنه يتخذ  سترة –اذا صح التعبير ليرحم بها ضعف طبيعتنا  وجهلنا وتداعى طاقتنا العقلية والعصبية وقدراتنا النفسية  على رؤيته – وهذا  عين فكر ومبدأ التجسد الالهى فى شخص الرب يسوع المسيح فلا تناقض الا مغلوط هنا ,


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 يونيو 2012)

قال المغالط المفترى :- 

(11) كتب متى في [ 16 : 6 ] أن المسيح قال لتلامذته (( انتبهوا إياكم وخمير الفريسيين والصدوقيين ففكروا في انفسهم قائلين : (( يقول هذا لأننا ما زودنا خبزاً )) فعرف يسوع وقال لهم : (( يا قليلي الايمان ، كيف تقولون في انفسكم لا خبز معنا ؟ أما فهمتم بعد ؟ . . . .كيف لا تفهمون أني ما عنيت الخبز بكلامي ؟ ))

فهذه شهادة من المسيح بأن التلاميذ قليلي الايمان لذلك تعجب من عدم فهمهم .

إلا ان هذا افتراء واضح من متى لأنه قد سبق و ذكر في الاصحاح الثالث عشر ان التلاميذ يعرفون اسرار ملكوت السموات وهم من أهل الجنة الكاملي الايمان .

وان هذا يستلزم تكذيب المسيح لأنه قال للتلاميذ في متى [ 13 : 10 ] : (( قد أعطي لكم أن تعرفوا اسرار ملكوت السموات )) وقال لهم في [13 : 16 ] : (( هنيئاً لكم لأن عيونكم تبصر وآذانكم تسمع )) والغريب العجيب أن مرقس في [ 6 : 52 ] حكم على التلاميذ بالعمى وأن قلوبهم غليظة !!!


*الرد المسيحى   على مغالاطاته وإفتراءاته :-* التلاميذ  كانوا  بطبيعتهم البشرية   فى مرحلة الاعداد والتكوين  -وطبيعى  أنهم  ينمون فى المعارف والمدارك الروحية ومعرفة  أسرار وتعاليم وتفاصيل الطريق الروحى المسيحى الذى جاء ليتسامى بالطبيعة البشرية وبثقافة العين بالعين و  يرتقي بهم روحيـًا وثقافياً من حياة التزمت اليهودى ومزايدة العبادات الشكلية وتقديس الحرف إلى اعماق فكرية وروحية وعقيدية لم يألفوها وهو سماهم تلاميذ لانه أعلم وأخبر بحالهم وبكونهم كالتلميذ الذى يحاول مرة تلو المرة ويستحق التوبيخ من معلمه الحانى إلى ان يأتى بالنتيجة المرجوة .... وما وجهه السيد المسيح إليهم من لوم  كان فى مراحل ضعفهم  المبكر  وضحالة خبرتهم الروحية  لكنه وعدهم بأنهم سينالون  قوة من الاعالى متى حل الروح القدس عليهم – إنه الروح الذى سيعطيهم فماً وحكمةً لا يقدر جميع معانديهم أن يقاوموها أو يناقضوها -  إنه الروح الذى يعلمهم كل شئ ويذكركهم بكل ما قاله المسيح لهم .. وعندئذٍ  يحق فيهم القول  :::أعطى لكم أن تعرفوا أسرار ملكوت السموات أما لاؤلئك فلم يعط)) –وما ذلك الا بحلول الروح القدوس عليهم عاملا وناطقا فيهم ومشجعا ومعضدا ومكملاً..
فترتيب الاحداث يشهد أن التلاميذ تدرجوا من جهل وتسرع و سؤء تقدير  استحقوا التوبيخ عليه  في حينه   إلى النضج والمهارة والتمكن –وأما الروح القدوس  فملائهم من كل معرفة وحكمة وفهم وعلم روحى وأرشدهم ألى الحق كله فكلام المسيح عن تطويبهم كان بإعتبار ما سيكون –والا فالروح القدس    لم تكن له فائدة ولا وظيفه لو صحت مغالاطاتك   وتشنيعاتك – بل المنطق نفسه يؤيد –والتدرج الزمنى نفسه منطقي مقبول .
فالذى  قال  لهم  أعطى  لكم أن تعرفوا  أسرار الملكوت  - اى انه شئ مكتسب جديد  عليهم ليس من ذات طبعهم -بل اعطى  لهم من قبله  بواسطة حلول الروح القدوس  عليهم.-فهو الذى أعطاهم المعرفة بتبسيط العلوم وتفسيرها بأمثلة وتقديم توضيحات وشروحات ..
وهنا لابد من تكرار الاشارة الى المغالطات التعسفية المقصوده كيدا وإفتراءاً ..وتعمد الالتباس الكيدى ..-فأنت ومن تنقل عنهم تصطنع الاستشكاليات  فى بديهيات –لا إستشكاليات فيها بل تناسق وترتيب ..
ونكرر أن فى نسبك الافترائي   لواقعة تكرار عبارتين من المسيح لبطرس فى موقفين مختلفين – يبدو بينهما شئ من الاختلاف أرجعته أنت ومن تنقل عنهم  أنه تناقض _فنرد عليك أن فى الموقفين  رد المسيح وعقب بعبارة بليغة لاتعرفها أنت ولا ديانتك التى لم تعرف قط  هذه الكلمة الذهبية وهى _*(( لانك ))*_ 
طوبي لك يا سمعان لان .....  \ إذهب عنى يا شيطان *لانك.*.......  والمعنى  أن المسيح يدين الفكر والموقف ويعطى متبرعا طوعيا مشكورا تفسيرا تعليمياً لتعليل السبب  وتفسير القول .فالسبب تذبذب بطرس وتغيير موقفه وليس المسيح وليس الوحى الالهى والسرد المقدس بواسطة متى \\\ الشئ   نفسه هنا  مع التلاميذ فهم بشر متدرجون فى التدرب والكفاءة والتعلم  والخبرة ...كما سيتبدل حالهم ايضا بحلول الروح القدوس الذى سيكسبهم المهارة والخبرة ويعلن لهم اسرار الله.  إنتهى الرد المسيحى 

-------------------------------------------
 الافتراء الثانى عشر:
(12) أورد كل من متى في [26 : 18 ] ولوقا في [ 22 : 8 ] قصة عشاء الفصح مع التلاميذ لكنهما وقعا في تناقض واضح :

فعند متى أن التلاميذ شاركوا في إعداد العشاء [ 26 : 17 ] فهو يقول : (( وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مِنْ أَيَّامِ الْفَطِيرِ، تَقَدَّمَ التَّلاَمِيذُ إِلَى يَسُوعَ يَسْأَلُونَ : أَيْنَ تُرِيدُ أَنْ نُجَهِّزَ لَكَ الْفِصْحَ لِتَأْكُلَ؟» أَجَابَهُمْ: «اُدْخُلُوا الْمَدِينَةَ، وَاذْهَبُوا إِلَى فُلاَنٍ وَقُولُوا لَهُ: الْمُعَلِّمُ يَقُولُ إِنَّ سَاعَتِي قَدِ اقْتَرَبَتْ،وَعِنْدَكَ سَأَعْمَلُ الْفِصْحَ مَعَ تَلاَمِيذِي». فَفَعَلَ التَّلاَمِيذُ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ بِهِ يَسُوعُ ، وَجَهَّزُوا الْفِصْحَ هُنَاكَ..))

لكن عند لوقا أن العشاء أعده إثنان فقط من التلاميذ وهما بطرس ويوحنا [ 22 : 7 ] : (( وَجَاءَ يَوْمُ الْفَطِيرِ الَّذِي كَانَ يَجِبُ أَنْ يُذْبَحَ فِيهِ الْفِصْحِ. فَأَرْسَلَ بُطْرُسَ وَيُوحَنَّا قَائِلاً : اذْهَبَا وَجَهِّزَا لَنَا الْفِصْحَ، لِنَأْكُلَ! فَسَأَلاَهُ: «أَيْنَ تُرِيدُ أَنْ نُجَهِّزَ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «حَالَمَا تَدْخُلاَنِ الْمَدِينَةَ، يُلاَقِيكُمَا إِنْسَانٌ يَحْمِلُ جَرَّةَ مَاءٍ، فَالْحَقَا بِهِ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ الَّذِي يَدْخُلُهُ.وَقُولاَ لِرَبِّ ذلِكَ الْبَيْتِ: يَقُولُ لَكَ الْمُعَلِّمُ: أَيْنَ غُرْفَةُ الضُّيُوفِ الَّتِي آكُلُ فِيهَا الْفِصْحِ مَعَ تَلاَمِيذِي؟ فَيُرِيكُمَا غُرْفَةً فِي الطَّبَقَةِ الْعُلْيَا، كَبِيرَةً وَمَفْرُوشَةً. هُنَاكَ تُجَهِّزَانِ!» فَانْطَلَقَا، وَوَجَدَا كَمَا قَالَ لَهُمَا، وَجَهَّزَا الْفِصْحَ.. ))

وكذلك عند مرقس أعد العشاء إثنان فقط من التلاميذ [ 14 : 13 ] .
* الرد  على التلكيك والتمحيك الكذبي الافترائي المختلق* 
التصييد الافترائي   واضح وهو مبنى على سؤء  النية البحتة  فالانجيلي  متى  لم يقل إطلاقا  لفظة (كل )  أو  (جميع)  ولم يقل أى لفظة يفهم منها    التجميع أو الاطلاق _او العمومية  ولم يقل بشئ يفيد الجمع الكلى المطلق ولم ينفي  أقوال زميليه بشئ أو يناقضها   ولست أدرى من أين إفترى المشكك  عبارة  (((  إشتركوا فى الاعداد هذه   )) التى افتراها المشكك تزويدا وتحريفا –كل ما فى الامر   أنه   أشار للتلمذين بصفتهما لا بعددهما   بمعنى  من هما بطرس ويوحنا   ؟؟  أجب \ إن كان هناك ضمير يجيب هما تلميذي المسيح  ,  فضلا عن  أن هذين الرسوليين لاخلاصهما الزائد المميز ولشديد نشاطهما وتسابقهما   مع جميع التلاميذ  فى حب وخدمة المعلم الصالح استحقا ان ينوبا – بالنيابة عن التلاميذ كلهم للانسجام النفسي والتواد والتفاهم والاخلاص الذى جمعهما باخوتهم  وكنا  نقبل  لوم المزايد المفترى  لو كان متى   - سجل أن  الفصح كان معداً بأطراف خارجية أو أن المريمات هن اللواتى أعددنه أو المسيح دعى الى تناوله فى  قرية بيت عنيا بدلا من اورشليم أو انه رفض تناوله  لسبب أو لاخر لعدم جهوزيته -  لكن المدلس المصطاد .. يصطاد ويصادر الانجيل ويضيفمن عندياته كلمات   مؤلفة من عندياته ثم يفرضها   على النص ..  ألم يدرس فى لغته العربية ((البدل ))   ألم يعرف بدل الاشتمال فى لغته..---------------------------------------
*رجع الشيطان يزايد*

(13) تناقض في موضوع سماع كلام الله :

جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 5 : 37 ] قول المسيح لليهود : (( والأب نفسه الذي أرسلني يشهد لي ، لم تسمعوا صوته قط . . . )) 

ولكن متى أورد في [ 17 : 1 ] أن المسيح ومعه بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا لما استقروا فوق الجبل سمعوا صوب الأب من السماء يقول : (( هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت ، له اسمعوا ! )) وهذا تصريح بسماع كلام الله . وقد جاء في سفر التثنية أن ان الله طلب من موسى أن يجمع بني اسرائيل ناحية جبل ( حوريب ) ليسمعوا صوت الله وهو يتكلم مع موسى فسمعوا صوت الرب [ تثنية 4 : 10 ، 12 ]
*الرد المسيحى بنعمة الله*
أن  السماع  المقصود هو سماع القبول والطاعة -  --  فالحياة العملية تعلمنا  باللغة الدارجة  حين يقول الوالد أو الوالدة  للإبن  ((  يا بنى  إسمع كلامى ))  
الله قال إسمع يا أسرائيل  الرب الهنا رب واحد فاياه وحده تعبد وله   وحده تسجد  إلا أن الشعب الاسرائيلي سجد للعجل ففي رأيك  أيها المهاجم  هل الشعب الاسرائيلي سمع الكلام ام لم يسمع 
-قال لهم الله إن سمعتم لقولى تأكلون خيرات الارض – وإن لم تسمعوا لكلماتى  يأكلكم السيف   فهل فى رأيك هم سمعوا ؟؟؟؟؟!!!  وما هيه السماع فى رأيك المتحدى للكتاب المعصوم ...؟؟ هل السماع هو مجرد وصول ذبذبات هرتز  إلى  طبلات الاذن يا مهاجم آخر الزمان
رابط إليكترونى   للتأكيد
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10039

____________________________________________________________
هيهات     أن   يقف المشاغب المهاجم  عند حدود الاخلاق او المنطق أو البحث العلمى فالصراع الذى أراده حاده    -ساخنا   هو مسألة حياة أو موت ففي نقضه الجنونى اللاعادل واللاعلمى واللامنطقي  للكتاب  المقدس المعصوم – إذا نجح فى ذلك – شهادة ميلاد ل عقيدة وكتاب فاقدة  التأصيل والشرعيةو  المشروعية..وهيهات أن تحميها وتشرعنها برطمانات  ققندرهار  فى الخريف العربي مهما غلظت من عقوبات فأبشركم  بعذاب أليم مهين وتدمير لهذه الحية المتحوية  مهما غلظتوا عقوبات من يكشف زيفها .
قال المهاجم تنطعا كيديا وإفتراءاً:

(14) تناقض في موضوع رؤية الله :

صرح يوحنا في [ 1 : 18 ] بأن الله لم يره أحد قط .

وهذا ما يؤكده أيضاً يوحنا في رسالته الأولى [ 4 : 12 ] بقوله : (( ما من أحد رأى الله )) .

وجاء في سفر الخروج [ 33 : 20 ] قول الرب لموسى :

(( وَلَكِنَّكَ لَنْ تَرَى وَجْهِي، لأَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي يَرَانِي لاَ يَعِيشُ ))

إلا اننا نجد أن هناك نصوصاً تناقض هذا و تؤكد رؤية الله !

فقد جاء في سفر التكوين [ 32 : 30 ] أن نبي الله يعقوب رأى الله وجهاً لوجه فهو يقول : (( لأني نظرت الله وجهاً لوجه ))

وجاء في سفر الخروج أيضاً [ 33 : 11 ] أن الرب كلم موسى وجهاً لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه !

وورد في سفر الخروج [ 24 : 9 ] : (( ثُمَّ صَعِدَ مُوسَى وَهَرُونُ وَنَادَابُ وَأَبِيهُو وَسَبْعُونَ مِنْ شُيُوخِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَرَأَوْا إِلَهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَتَحْتَ قَدَمَيْهِ أَرْضِيَّةٌ كَأَنَّهَا مَصْنُوعَةٌ مِنَ الْيَاقُوتِ الأَزْرَقِ الشَّفَّافِ تُمَاثِلُ السَّمَاءَ فِي النَّقَاءِ، وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ لَمْ يَمُدَإ يَدَهُ لِيُهْلِكَ أَشْرَافَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. فَرَأَوْا اللهَ وَأَكَلُوُا وَشَرِبُوا. ))
*الاجابة المسيحية على هذا التدليس والخلط:*
الله فى لاهوته  العظيم ومجده الهائل لايستطيع احد ان يراه –لكنه باخذه جسدا بشريا  يمكن ان تراه العين محجوبا مجد لمعان لاهوته مستترا بهائه  - وهذا ماحدث مع يعقوب اذ  انها احد صور التجلى المسيانى  للمسيح المتجسد من العذراء    وهو وحده تبارك   وتقدس  له السياده والسلطان  فوق الزمان والمكان. فالله لم يره احد  بحاله الالهى  لكن يعقوب رآه ملتحف بالجسدانية –متانسا متجسدا 
أما ما أوردته أنت عن موسي   وشيوخ أسرائيل  فهم رأؤوا الرب الملتحف  بعمود الغمام  والنار  
•	سفر العدد الاصحاح الثانى عشر 0((3. وَأَمَّا الرَّجُلُ مُوسَى فَكَانَ حَلِيماً جِدّاً أَكْثَرَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ الذِينَ عَلى وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ.
•	4. فَقَال الرَّبُّ حَالاً لِمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَمَرْيَمَ: «اخْرُجُوا أَنْتُمُ الثَّلاثَةُ إِلى خَيْمَةِ الاِجْتِمَاعِ». فَخَرَجُوا هُمُ الثَّلاثَةُ.
•	5. فَنَزَل الرَّبُّ فِي عَمُودِ سَحَابٍ وَوَقَفَ فِي بَابِ الخَيْمَةِ وَدَعَا هَارُونَ وَمَرْيَمَ فَخَرَجَا كِلاهُمَا.
•	6. فَقَال: «اسْمَعَا كَلامِي. إِنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ نَبِيٌّ لِلرَّبِّ فَبِالرُّؤْيَا أَسْتَعْلِنُ لهُ. فِي الحُلمِ أُكَلِّمُهُ.
•	7. وَأَمَّا عَبْدِي مُوسَى فَليْسَ هَكَذَا بَل هُوَ أَمِينٌ فِي كُلِّ بَيْتِي.
•	8. فَماً إِلى فَمٍ وَعَيَاناً أَتَكَلمُ مَعَهُ لا بِالأَلغَازِ. وَشِبْهَ الرَّبِّ يُعَايِنُ. فَلِمَاذَا لا تَخْشَيَانِ أَنْ تَتَكَلمَا عَلى عَبْدِي مُوسَى؟».
•	9. فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَليْهِمَا وَمَضَى.
•	10. فَلمَّا ارْتَفَعَتِ السَّحَابَةُ عَنِ الخَيْمَةِ إِذَا مَرْيَمُ بَرْصَاءُ كَالثَّلجِ. فَالتَفَتَ هَارُونُ إِلى مَرْيَمَ وَإِذَا هِيَ بَرْصَاءُ.
•	11. فَقَال هَارُونُ لِمُوسَى: «أَسْأَلُكَ يَا سَيِّدِي لا تَجْعَل عَليْنَا الخَطِيَّةَ التِي حَمِقْنَا وَأَخْطَأْنَا بِهَا.
•	12. فَلا تَكُنْ كَالمَيِّتِ الذِي يَكُونُ عِنْدَ خُرُوجِهِ مِنْ رَحِمِ أُمِّهِ قَدْ أُكِل نِصْفُ لحْمِهِ».
•	13. فَصَرَخَ مُوسَى إِلى الرَّبِّ: «اللهُمَّ اشْفِهَا».))  إنتهى الاقتباس من الوحى الالهى القدسي
•	الله لم يره احد على طبيعته الحقيقية ومظهره المعتاد الذى هو ب هبه فى سماء السموات  لكنه يتخذ  سترة –اذا صح التعبير ليرحم بها ضعف طبيعتنا  وجهلنا وتداعى طاقتنا العقلية والعصبية وقدراتنا النفسية  على رؤيته – وهذا  عين فكر ومبدأ التجسد الالهى فى شخص الرب يسوع المسيح فلا تناقض الا مغلوط هنا ,


----------



## grges monir (13 يونيو 2012)

طيب كويس انة قال 66 بس
احمد ديدات العلامة الاسلامى قال فية 100000 غلطة هههههه
لمشكلة الكبرى بقى
انة يطرح شبهات
يشوف الرودد ويعلق عليها و يحكم المنطق والنقد النصى الذى هو علم ظهر خصيصا لدراسة الكتاب المقدس  ابدا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 يونيو 2012)

--------------------------------------------  شبهه  عنوانها   التنجيم والرجم بالغيب 

(15) جاء في يوحنا [ 3 : 13 ] قول المسيح : (( ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء ، إلا الذي نزل من السماء ، ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء )) .

وهذا الكلام خاطىء لأن كل من أخنوخ كما جاء في [ تكوين 5 : 24 ] وإيليا النبي كما جاء في [2ملوك 2: 11 ] قد صعدا إلى السماء .
* الرد   المسيحى  على   هذه  الهزل الذى لا يليق :*-
أولا الرب يسوع المسيح يقول  إن المنازل فى بيت أبي كثيرة  الانجيل يوحنا 14 الاية الثانية 
إشارة  إلى مواقع متعدده وكثيرة ومتباينة عند الله 
لكن من قال ان هؤلاء  ذهبوا إلى السماء التى ذهب إليها المسيح أو ان هؤلاء سبقوا المسيح الى المكان الذى  ذهب هو  وحده إليه لم يقل الكتاب المقدس ذلك وأتحداك   أن تأتى  بنص واحد من الكتاب     المقدس  يفيد بما تغالط وتدلس فيه . كما سنعرفك ألان أن فكرك مخالف تماما لعقيدة الكتاب المقدس 
أولا من قال أن اخنوخ صعد على السماء؟؟ هل الكتاب قال بذلك ... كذبت 
الكتاب المقدس قال : (وسار أخنوخ   مع الله ولم يوجد   لان الله أخذه...)  ولم يقل غير ذلك 
الكتاب المقدس عن إيليا قال  فى سفر الملوك الثانى الاصحاح الثانى  (عند إصعاد الرب إيليا فى العاصفة الى السماء  -فهل قال الى ملكوت السموات او  الى  الابدية او الى يمين الاب؟؟
-(هل منهم من اجتاز السموات )؟ عبرانين 4الايه:14
-(فهل أحد منهم  صار  فى الاقداس الحقيقية التى ليست الاشباه -الغير مصنوعة بيد .)؟عبرانين 8 وعبرانين 9الايه24
-(هل منهم أحد جلس عن يمين الاب ؟)اعمال  الرسل 7 والايه 56
-(هل منهم احددخل الى ماوراء الحجاب كسابق لاجلنا ) ؟عبرانين ص6الايه 19
-(هل منهم احد قدوس بلا شر انفصل عن الخطاة  صائرا اعلى من السموات )عبرانين 7والايه 25و26
يأ نصاب  يا ضلالى !! ...  الملائكة يصعدون وينزلون من وإلى السموات فهل فى هذا نكـّذب المسيح وندعى عليه زورا وبهتانا  الكذب –الطائرات والطيور تصعد وتنزل فى سماء الدنيا والمركبات الفضائية ترعو  فى الافلاك فهل فهى هذا تكذيب للمعنى الذى قصده يسوع ولا تريد انت ان تفهمه  أنه هو الابن الوحيد الجنس الاله الحقيقي الوحيد الجنس الواحد من الاب  هو خبر  ...  قال يسوع ((خرجت من عند الاب وأتيت إلى العالم وأيضا أترك العالم وأرجع الى الاب ..
يسوع والرجوع الى الاب يوحنا 16 والايه 28 ويوحنا  17والايه8 وكل هذا لم يعنيه ولا اعتقده لااخنوخ ولا ايليا..فمبعث الخلط المتعمد التحاملى إفتراضك ان ايليا واخنوخ دخلا الى المقادس السماوية العليا  عرش الاب والحقيقة أنهما كائنين   فى منطقة دون ذلك بكثير لسبب كونهما مخلوقين بشريين وبجسديهما الارضيين الطبيعين .بحالتهما العتيقة . فالمغالطة أقرب للفكاهه-  وهاكم   موقع إليكترونى يهشم شبهتك تهشيماً كبيرا---- تهشيمًا كبيرا     
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10898.


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2012)

*جميل أخي ElectericCurrent*


----------



## چاكس (13 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *عجبت لك يا زمن!
> تضع 66 شبهة تناقض وتريد رد واحد!!؟
> 
> 
> ...



*عزيزى ... ان هذا الشخص قام بنسخهم من موقع .... انا شخصيا كلا دينى قد قمت بمعاونة اصدقاء لى ملحدين بطرح هذه الشبهات فى احد المواقع و هم اكثر من ذلك بكثير و لكن الحق يقال 
على ما اذكر من حوالى خمس سنوات او اكثر 
لا تضيعوا وقتكم معه ... فلن يناقشكم هو فى هذه الشبهات و اشك حتى انه قرأهم قبل نسخهم و لصقهم 
*


----------



## أَمَة (14 يونيو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *لا تضيعوا وقتكم معه ... فلن يناقشكم هو فى هذه الشبهات و اشك حتى انه قرأهم قبل نسخهم و لصقهم *


 

هو اسوة بكثيرين غيره من الناسخين اللاصقين بدون قراءة.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يونيو 2012)

---------------------------------------الإفتراء السادس  عشر

(16) ورد في انجيل متى 39:5 قول المسيح : (( واما انا فاقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر.بل من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحوّل له الآخر ايضا . ))
ولكن : 
جاء في انجيل يوحنا 18 : 22 : (( ولما قال هذا لطم يسوع واحد من الخدام كان واقفا قائلا: أهكذا تجاوب رئيس الكهنة. اجابه يسوع : ان كنت قد تكلمت رديّا فاشهد على الردي وان حسنا فلماذا تضربني. ))

لماذا لم يحول يسوع خده الآخر للخادم عندما لطمه ؟؟؟
وإن قالوا انه لا يجب تفسير هذا النص تفسيرا حرفيا فلماذا قاوم يسوع الشر وأعترض عندما لطمه الخادم ؟؟؟
*@الرد المسيحى  على الاتهام الكيدى الذى يصح  أن نسميه  تلاكيك  *
السيد المسيح  نهانا  ان نقاوم الشر  بشر  مثله    وان  نرد  الشر  بالشر  إذ  أن هذا يؤدى إلى إشعال حلقة عنف همجى –لكنه فى روحانية ضافية يعلمنا  ان نبحث فى اعماقنا إذ  كنا  نحن مستحقين  لهذا  العنف الذى اتى  علينا   فعلينا بالاذعان  والقبول  وتأنيب النفس   ولومها (الخد الاخر)  وهو عين ما فعله تبارك إسمه إذ فحص قضيته من الناحية الموضوعية البحتة  وفى ضؤء كلمة الله  ..ولما وجد نفسه   قدوساً  بلا شر -  لم يفعل خطيئة  ولا  وجد  فى فمه  غش  -إنطلق ينبري  لهذا   الظلم   والعدوان   ليوجه   نظر وإيمان   حتى صالبيه مهما  ضلوا وفسدوا إلى حقيقة  شخصه الالهى  ونور تعاليمه  التقويه الرائعة فهو تبارك وتقدس  لم يقل   إقبلوا  العدوان عليكم  وإرضوا بالجور و إلفووا  الظلم وليس فى تعاليم  كتابنا المقدس ومسيحنا القدوس   ما  يفهم منه لا نصا ولا موضوعا  :الرضوخ للافتراء –لكنه قال لا تقابل  الشر  بالشر –  كما وضح معلمنا  بولس بل إغلب الشر بالخير رومية 12
لانه شاع لدى اليهود فلسفة ألأخذ بالثأر   -بواسطة العوام بعضهم لبعض سؤء تفسير وتصريف وإستنتاج سئ للايات    (الخروج 21الايه24-واللاويين الاصحاح24ايه20 والتثنية 19الايه21)  وهى شريعة  موجهه  للقضاه  واؤلى الامر  والمسئؤلين عن القضاء للشعب وليست للعامة  , والنهاية ان السيد الرب يسوع المسيح هنا  لم يواجه  الشر لا بالشر ولا  بأى  إفتراء آخر  ..وإلا  فليقل  لى  المهاجم  اى شر وعدوان اقترفه يسوع...أليس هذا هو التلكيك الكيدى عينه والتربص  الظالم نفسه.
*شبهه مكتوبة بطريقة برايل :​*
(17) قال المسيح في لوقا [ 19 : 27 ] : (( وَأَمَّا أَعْدَائِي أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَأَحْضِرُوهُمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامــي ))

كيف يتفق هذا النص عن المسيح مع قول الاناجيل عنه إنه أمر تلاميذه بمحبة الأعداء [ متى 5 : 44 ] ؟!
* *الإجابة المسيحية *
هنا   وأقدر  كيف أن الاغلب الاعم من زملائي وزميلاتى   فى قسم الرد على الشبههات   أوسعووا  المهاجم  نقداً فى شبههاته الكيدية الافترائية المفتعلة - فأعرضوا عن الحوار معه وإعتبروا ان الرد فى حد ذاته مضيعة للجهد والوقت  فيما لا يستحق .ورأؤوا  أن  لديهم أشياء أقيم وأجدر يستغلون فيها اوقاتهم وطاقاتهم بدلا من الرد على أمثال هذا  الصعلوك.
فالتربص والافتراء هو القاسم الاكبر  -والمراوغة والمناورة فى المنطق والبديهيات   هى  الصفة الرئيسية للكيد والتزوير :
هنا السيد المسيح  يقدم  مثلاً   توضيحياً  عن المجئ ألاخروى   أى  يوم القيامة العامة والدينونة الرهيبة المجيدة
حيث هو بصفته الديان العادل   يوفي  من كانوا يعاندون ويجدفون  ويقاومون حق انجيله ويظلمون رعيته وكنيسته وشعبه-   ( يجازيهم ضيقاً جزاء ما كانوا يعملون ) –(يوم   ينال كل إمرئ جزاء ما قدمت يداه  )  فهذا طبيعى حتى فى دين   هذا  الشيخ  أعمى القلب والبصيرة أن  الرحمن الرحيم الودود سيورد الكافرين به المشركين به موارد النار التى وقودها الناس والحجارة جزاء ماكسبت ايديهم ..ويشوى جنوبهم ويصب عليهم القار المصهور وكلما نضجت جلوهم   ألبسهم غيرها إمعانا فى سادية التعذيب ))) ......  لكن أعمى القلب ترك  كل هذا التراث  السادى  وجاء ليهاجم المسيحية  فى تصريح مسيحها الحنان  الحلو الطيب الذى قال ها انا  واقف على الباب (باب القلب  والفكر  والاراده ...  أطرق على الباب مستأذنا  طالبا الدخول  ... فمن يقبلنى  سأقيم عنده وأكون من باطنه أنهار ماء حى فلا يعود يعطش إلى الابد  ومن يرفضنى فى هذا الزمان لا ادينه -الان .  إلا  إنه  العدل كله أن (( مايزرعه الانسان فأياه يحصد  أيضا)) أؤلئك زرعوا رفضا وعدوانا وتشهيرا ... أؤلئك ضايقوا المسيحيين الودعاء وفجروا كنائسهم وحرقوا منازلهم وسياراتهم و إستبدوا فى الحكم عليهم فى زمان  الرحمة –فحتما  -المنطق السليم والفطرة السوية  والعقل النجيب  يستوجب الاعتقاد بأنه تأتى ساعة يغلق فيها  باب طول الاناه والرأفة ويستوجب فيها العدل   إستحقاقاته.  فأى غرابة فى هذه البديهيات المنطقية-  فالسياق  العام كان بصدد   الاعلان والاعلام عن المجئ الاخروى    والثواب والعقاب عقب البعث والنشور  يوم الحشر العظيم والحمد لله انك تعترف ان المسيح بتصريحه هو الديان الواحد الوحيد   عينه لا غيره .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يونيو 2012)

الهجوم   الافترائي  رقم 18 
-------------------------------------------

(18) أورد كل من متى في [ 26 : 6 ] ومرقس في [ 14: 1] ولوقـا في [ 7 : 36 ، 39 ] ويوحنـا فـي [ 12 : 1 ، 4 ] قصة المرأة التي أفرغت قارورة الطيب على المسيح ، لكنهم وقعوا في إختلافات واضحة :

الاختلاف الاول : حسـب روايــة مرقس أن المرأة أفرغت قارورة الطيب في منزل سمعان الأبرص في بيت عنيا [ 14 : 3 ]

لكن حسب رواية لوقا ان ذلك حدث في بيت الفريسي [ 7 : 36 ]

وحسب رواية يوحنا أن ذلك حدث في منزل مريم ومرثا ولعازر [ 12 : 1_2 ]

الاختلاف الثاني : حسب رواية مرقس ان هذه القصة حدثت قبل عيد الفصح بيومين [ 14 : 1 ]

ولكن حسب رواية يوحنا ان هذه القصة حدثت قبل الفصح بستة أيام [ 12 : 1 ]

الاختلاف الثــالث : حسب رواية مرقس ان المرأة بعد أن كسرت القارورة استاء قوم لإسرافها [ 14 : 4 ]

لكن حسب رواية يوحنا أن الذي استاء هو يهوذا الاسخريوطي [ 12 : 4 ]

الاختلاف الرابع : عند يوحنا أن قصة المرأة التي سكبت قارورة الطيب على جسد المسيح حدثت قبل أن يكون المسيح قد دخل أورشليم وركب على الجحش .

لكن عند متى أن قصة المرأة التي سكبت قارورة الطيب على المسيح تمت بعد دخول المسيح لأورشليم وركوبة على الجحش .

ورواية دخول المسيح لأورشليم وركوبه الجحش ذكرها يوحنا في [ 12 : 12 ] وذكرها متى في [ 21 : 1].

ولا شك أن هذا تناقض فاحش في تاريخ القصة لايمكن أن يكون كتابها ملهمين من عند الله .

وليس للمسيحيين إلا أن يكذبوا أحد الانجيلين فتأمل أيها القارىء الفطن .
*الاجـــابة المســيحية​*ممكن أمام المسيحيين  حل  ثالث أن  يكذبوك  أنت   ويفضحوا نفاقك واحتيالك واحتيال من تنقل عنهم    أيها    المحتال   الخسيس   ولما  لا  مادمت  حدت  عن جادة صواب البحث العلمى  .وادخلتنا فى الاعيب ومغالاطات 
فالقصة التى  دمجتها  أنت  إلى  إمراءة واحدة  ووليمة واحدة   ......  هى  قصتان   إثنتان  لمرأءئتين خاطئتين  إستحسنت أحداهما  صنيع الاخرى  فكررت ما قامت  به من  أذاء  ما دامت  قد قررت التوبة  والرجوع  كما فعلت سابقتها . إقتداءاً بها,
.

متي 26

2 «تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ بَعْدَ يَوْمَيْنِ يَكُونُ الْفِصْحُ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ لِيُصْلَبَ».
3 حِينَئِذٍ اجْتَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ وَشُيُوخُ الشَّعْب إِلَى دَارِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى قَيَافَا، 
4 وَتَشَاوَرُوا لِكَيْ يُمْسِكُوا يَسُوعَ بِمَكْرٍ وَيَقْتُلُوهُ. 
5 وَلكِنَّهُمْ قَالُوا:«لَيْسَ فِي الْعِيدِ لِئَلاَّ يَكُونَ شَغَبٌ فِي الشَّعْبِ».
6 وَفِيمَا كَانَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ عَنْيَا فِي بَيْتِ سِمْعَانَ الأَبْرَصِ، 
7 تَقَدَّمَتْ إِلَيْهِ امْرَأَةٌ مَعَهَا قَارُورَةُ طِيبٍ كَثِيرِ الثَّمَنِ، فَسَكَبَتْهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ وَهُوَ مُتَّكِئٌ. 
8 فَلَمَّا رَأَى تَلاَمِيذُهُ ذلِكَ اغْتَاظُوا قَائِلِينَ:«لِمَاذَا هذَا الإِتْلاَفُ؟ 
9 لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُبَاعَ هذَا الطِّيبُ بِكَثِيرٍ وَيُعْطَى لِلْفُقَرَاءِ». 
10 فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«لِمَاذَا تُزْعِجُونَ الْمَرْأَةَ؟ فَإِنَّهَا قَدْ عَمِلَتْ بِي عَمَلاً حَسَنًا! 
11 لأَنَّ الْفُقَرَاءَ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ، وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ. 
12 فَإِنَّهَا إِذْ سَكَبَتْ هذَا الطِّيبَ عَلَى جَسَدِي إِنَّمَا فَعَلَتْ ذلِكَ لأَجْلِ تَكْفِينِي. 
13 اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: حَيْثُمَا يُكْرَزْ بِهذَا الإِنْجِيلِ فِي كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ، يُخْبَرْ أَيْضًا بِمَا فَعَلَتْهُ هذِهِ تَذْكَارًا لَهَا».
مرقس 14
1 وَكَانَ الْفِصْحُ وَأَيَّامُ الْفَطِيرِ بَعْدَ يَوْمَيْنِ. وَكَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ يَطْلُبُونَ كَيْفَ يُمْسِكُونَهُ بِمَكْرٍ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ، 
2 وَلكِنَّهُمْ قَالُوا:«لَيْسَ فِي الْعِيدِ، لِئَلاَّ يَكُونَ شَغَبٌ فِي الشَّعْبِ».
3 وَفِيمَا هُوَ فِي بَيْتِ عَنْيَا فِي بَيْتِ سِمْعَانَ الأَبْرَصِ، وَهُوَ مُتَّكِئٌ، جَاءَتِ امْرَأَةٌ مَعَهَا قَارُورَةُ طِيبِ نَارِدِينٍ خَالِصٍ كَثِيرِ الثَّمَنِ. فَكَسَرَتِ الْقَارُورَةَ وَسَكَبَتْهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ. 
4 وَكَانَ قَوْمٌ مُغْتَاظِينَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ، فَقَالُوا:«لِمَاذَا كَانَ تَلَفُ الطِّيبِ هذَا؟ 
5 لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُبَاعَ هذَا بِأَكْثَرَ مِنْ ثَلاَثِمِئَةِ دِينَارٍ وَيُعْطَى لِلْفُقَرَاءِ». وَكَانُوا يُؤَنِّبُونَهَا. 
6 أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَقَالَ:«اتْرُكُوهَا! لِمَاذَا تُزْعِجُونَهَا؟ قَدْ عَمِلَتْ بِي عَمَلاً حَسَنًا!. 
7 لأَنَّ الْفُقَرَاءَ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ، وَمَتَى أَرَدْتُمْ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا بِهِمْ خَيْرًا. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ. 
8 عَمِلَتْ مَا عِنْدَهَا. قَدْ سَبَقَتْ وَدَهَنَتْ بِالطِّيبِ جَسَدِي لِلتَّكْفِينِ. 
9 اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: حَيْثُمَا يُكْرَزْ بِهذَا الإِنْجِيلِ فِي كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ، يُخْبَرْ أَيْضًا بِمَا فَعَلَتْهُ هذِهِ، تَذْكَارًا لَهَا».
لوقا 7

36 وَسَأَلَهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ مَعَهُ، فَدَخَلَ بَيْتَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّ وَاتَّكَأَ. 
37 وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ كَانَتْ خَاطِئَةً، إِذْ عَلِمَتْ أَنَّهُ مُتَّكِئٌ فِي بَيْتِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّ، جَاءَتْ بِقَارُورَةِ طِيبٍ 
38 وَوَقَفَتْ عِنْدَ قَدَمَيْهِ مِنْ وَرَائِهِ بَاكِيَةً، وَابْتَدَأَتْ تَبُلُّ قَدَمَيْهِ بِالدُّمُوعِ، وَكَانَتْ تَمْسَحُهُمَا بِشَعْرِ رَأْسِهَا، وَتُقَبِّلُ قَدَمَيْهِ وَتَدْهَنُهُمَا بِالطِّيبِ. 
39 فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْفَرِّيسِيُّ الَّذِي دَعَاهُ ذلِكَ، تَكَلَّمَ فِي نَفْسِهِ قِائِلاً:«لَوْ كَانَ هذَا نَبِيًّا، لَعَلِمَ مَنْ هذِهِ الامَرْأَةُ الَّتِي تَلْمِسُهُ وَمَا هِيَ! إِنَّهَا خَاطِئَةٌ». 
40 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«يَاسِمْعَانُ، عِنْدِي شَيْءٌ أَقُولُهُ لَكَ». فَقَالَ:«قُلْ، يَامُعَلِّمُ». 
41 «كَانَ لِمُدَايِنٍ مَدْيُونَانِ. عَلَى الْوَاحِدِ خَمْسُمِئَةِ دِينَارٍ وَعَلَى الآخَرِ خَمْسُونَ. 
42 وَإِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمَا مَا يُوفِيَانِ سَامَحَهُمَا جَمِيعًا. فَقُلْ: أَيُّهُمَا يَكُونُ أَكْثَرَ حُبًّا لَهُ؟» 
43 فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ وَقَالَ:«أَظُنُّ الَّذِي سَامَحَهُ بِالأَكْثَرِ». فَقَالَ لَهُ:«بِالصَّوَابِ حَكَمْتَ». 
44 ثُمَّ الْتَفَتَ إِلَى الْمَرْأَةِ وَقَالَ لِسِمْعَانَ:«أَتَنْظُرُ هذِهِ الْمَرْأَةَ؟ إِنِّي دَخَلْتُ بَيْتَكَ، وَمَاءً لأَجْلِ رِجْلَيَّ لَمْ تُعْطِ. وَأَمَّا هِيَ فَقَدْ غَسَلَتْ رِجْلَيَّ بِالدُّمُوعِ وَمَسَحَتْهُمَا بِشَعْرِ رَأْسِهَا. 
45 قُبْلَةً لَمْ تُقَبِّلْنِي، وَأَمَّا هِيَ فَمُنْذُ دَخَلْتُ لَمْ تَكُفَّ عَنْ تَقْبِيلِ رِجْلَيَّ. 
46 بِزَيْتٍ لَمْ تَدْهُنْ رَأْسِي، وَأَمَّا هِيَ فَقَدْ دَهَنَتْ بِالطِّيبِ رِجْلَيَّ. 
47 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكَ: قَدْ غُفِرَتْ خَطَايَاهَا الْكَثِيرَةُ، لأَنَّهَا أَحَبَّتْ كَثِيرًا. وَالَّذِي يُغْفَرُ لَهُ قَلِيلٌ يُحِبُّ قَلِيلاً». 
48 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهَا:«مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكِ خَطَايَاكِ». 
49 فَابْتَدَأَ الْمُتَّكِئُونَ مَعَهُ يَقُولُونَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ:«مَنْ هذَا الَّذِي يَغْفِرُ خَطَايَا أَيْضًا؟». 
50 فَقَالَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ:«إِيمَانُكِ قَدْ خَلَّصَكِ، اِذْهَبِي بِسَلاَمٍ».
يوحنا 12
1 ثُمَّ قَبْلَ الْفِصْحِ بِسِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ أَتَى يَسُوعُ إِلَى بَيْتِ عَنْيَا، حَيْثُ كَانَ لِعَازَرُ الْمَيْتُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. 
2 فَصَنَعُوا لَهُ هُنَاكَ عَشَاءً. وَكَانَتْ مَرْثَا تَخْدِمُ، وَأَمَّا لِعَازَرُ فَكَانَ أَحَدَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ مَعَهُ. 
3 فَأَخَذَتْ مَرْيَمُ مَنًا مِنْ طِيبِ نَارِدِينٍ خَالِصٍ كَثِيرِ الثَّمَنِ، وَدَهَنَتْ قَدَمَيْ يَسُوعَ، وَمَسَحَتْ قَدَمَيْهِ بِشَعْرِهَا، فَامْتَلأَ الْبَيْتُ مِنْ رَائِحَةِ الطِّيبِ. 
4 فَقَالَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ، وَهُوَ يَهُوذَا سِمْعَانُ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيُّ، الْمُزْمِعُ أَنْ يُسَلِّمَهُ: 
5 «لِمَاذَا لَمْ يُبَعْ هذَا الطِّيبُ بِثَلاَثَمِئَةِ دِينَارٍ وَيُعْطَ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ؟» 
6 قَالَ هذَا لَيْسَ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُبَالِي بِالْفُقَرَاءِ، بَلْ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ سَارِقًا، وَكَانَ الصُّنْدُوقُ عِنْدَهُ، وَكَانَ يَحْمِلُ مَا يُلْقَى فِيهِ. 
7 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ:«اتْرُكُوهَا! إِنَّهَا لِيَوْمِ تَكْفِينِي قَدْ حَفِظَتْهُ، 
8 لأَنَّ الْفُقَرَاءَ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ، وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ».
9 فَعَلِمَ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ أَنَّهُ هُنَاكَ، فَجَاءُوا لَيْسَ لأَجْلِ يَسُوعَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِيَنْظُرُوا أَيْضًا لِعَازَرَ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. 
10 فَتَشَاوَرَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ لِيَقْتُلُوا لِعَازَرَ أَيْضًا، 
11 لأَنَّ كَثِيرِينَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ كَانُوا بِسَبَبِهِ يَذْهَبُونَ وَيُؤْمِنُونَ بِيَسُوعَ.
12 وَفِي الْغَدِ سَمِعَ الْجَمْعُ الْكَثِيرُ الَّذِي جَاءَ إِلَى الْعِيدِ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ آتٍ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، 
13 فَأَخَذُوا سُعُوفَ النَّخْلِ وَخَرَجُوا لِلِقَائِهِ، وَكَانُوا يَصْرُخُونَ: «أُوصَنَّا! مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ!»

والسؤال الاول هو هل حدثة القصه مرة واحده وفيها تحريف ام حدثت مرتين
وللرد
اولا هي حادثتين والفرق بينهم فوق السنتين
الاولي ما ذكرت في لوقا البشير وهي حدثت مع امراة خاطئة
36 وَسَأَلَهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ مَعَهُ، فَدَخَلَ بَيْتَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّ وَاتَّكَأَ. 
37 وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ كَانَتْ خَاطِئَةً، إِذْ عَلِمَتْ أَنَّهُ مُتَّكِئٌ فِي بَيْتِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّ، جَاءَتْ بِقَارُورَةِ طِيبٍ 
38 وَوَقَفَتْ عِنْدَ قَدَمَيْهِ مِنْ وَرَائِهِ بَاكِيَةً، وَابْتَدَأَتْ تَبُلُّ قَدَمَيْهِ بِالدُّمُوعِ، وَكَانَتْ تَمْسَحُهُمَا بِشَعْرِ رَأْسِهَا، وَتُقَبِّلُ قَدَمَيْهِ وَتَدْهَنُهُمَا بِالطِّيبِ. 
39 فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْفَرِّيسِيُّ الَّذِي دَعَاهُ ذلِكَ، تَكَلَّمَ فِي نَفْسِهِ قِائِلاً:«لَوْ كَانَ هذَا نَبِيًّا، لَعَلِمَ مَنْ هذِهِ الامَرْأَةُ الَّتِي تَلْمِسُهُ وَمَا هِيَ! إِنَّهَا خَاطِئَةٌ». 

هي حدثت في السنه الاولي من خدمة رب المجد قبل استشهاد يوحنا المعمدان
مكانها قرب قرية نايين
الذي دعاه فريسي
المراة هي امراة خاطئة مشهورة في المنطقة

اما القصه الثانية
فهي قبل صلب رب المجد
في بيت عنيا
الذي دعاه هو سمعان المشهور باسم الابرص
المراة هي مريم اخت اليعازر
وهذا يؤكد انهم قصتين
+ وهناك قصة مشابهة في (لو36:7-50). وهناك من يخلط بينهما ويظنهما قصة واحدة ولكن قصة لوقا حدثت في الجليل في بيت سمعان الفريسي وكانت تلك المرأة الخاطئة ومعروفة بخطيتها وإن كانت قد تابت حديثاً. ولكن القصة التي نحن بصددها فقد حدثت في بيت عنيا في بيت سمعان الأبرص. غالباً كان سمعان الأبرص هو والد هذه الأسرة أي لعازر ومرثا ومريم (مر3:14) وكان المسيح قد شفاه وإلا لما جلس معهم. في قصة لوقا إنسانة خاطئة تسكب الطيب بروح التوبة وفي متى ومرقس إنسانة فاضلة محبة تعلن محبتها وتسكب الطيب بروح النبوة لتكفين يسوع.

السؤال الاخر ونقاطه المتعددة

(1) صرّح مرقس أن هذا الأمر كان قبل الفصح بيومين، وقال يوحنا كان قبل الفصح بستة أيام.
(2) جعل متى ومرقس الحادثة في بيت سمعان الأبرص، وجعلها يوحنا في بيت مريم.
(3) قال متى ومرقس إنها سكبت الطيب على رأس المسيح، وقال يوحنا إنها سكبته على قدميه.
(4) وقال مرقس إن الذين اعترضوا كانوا من الحاضرين، وقال متى إن التلاميذ هم الذين اعترضوا، وقال يوحنا إن يهوذا كان المعترض.
(5) قال متى إن ثمن الطيب كثير، وقال مرقس إنه اكثر من 300 دينار، وقال يوحنا إنه 300 دينار«.

وللرد علي النقطه الاولي وهي قبل الفصح بيومين ولا بستة ايام نجد الاتي
القديس يوحنا لم يقل انه العشاء كان عشية احد الشعانين ولكنه قال
1 ثُمَّ قَبْلَ الْفِصْحِ بِسِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ أَتَى يَسُوعُ إِلَى بَيْتِ عَنْيَا، حَيْثُ كَانَ لِعَازَرُ الْمَيْتُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ
اي هو الستة ايام التي قبل الفصح قضي لياليهم في بيت عنيا وهذا ما يؤكده متي 21
17 ثُمَّ تَرَكَهُمْ وَخَرَجَ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ إِلَى بَيْتِ عَنْيَا وَبَاتَ هُنَاكَ.
والاهم من ذلك لماذ وضح متي ومرقس الميعاد وهو ليلة الاربعاء ؟

متى ومرقس يوردان القصة بعد مشاورة اليهود وإتفاقهم على قتل المسيح. وذلك لأن متى ومرقس أرادا تصوير محبة مريم للمسيح في مقابل خيانة يهوذا ومؤامرات اليهود. وكأنهما أرادا أن يقولا يا رب وحتى إن كان اليهود رفضوك فنحن على إستعداد أن نبذل كل غالي في سبيل حبك. نحن نحبك يا رب مثل مريم ومستعدين أن نسفك حياتنا لأجلك.
وتاكيدا علي ذلك
(يو1:12-11)
آية (1): "ثم قبل الفصح بستة أيام آتى يسوع إلى بيت عنيا حيث كان لعازر الميت الذي أقامه من الأموات."
الفصح يكون 14نيسان والمسيح أتى إلى بيت عنيا يوم السبت 8نيسان ووليمة العشاء كانت بعد غروب السبت لأن مرثا كانت تخدم ولا يحل الخدمة يوم السبت. وهذا يؤكد انه لم يصنع العشاء قبل الفصح بستة ايام
ويقرأ هذا الفصل مساء سبت لعازر (عشية أحد الشعانين) تطبيقاً لقول الإنجيل "قبل الفصح بستة أيام". وتكرر قراءته يوم الأربعاء من البصخة المقدسة في الساعة السادسة لما جاء فيه عن يهوذا الإسخريوطي. وذلك حسب ما عرضه متى ومرقس وأوردا القصة بعد ذكر مؤامرة اليهود ضد المسيح. هنا نجد أن المسيح يسلم نفسه مثل خروف الفصح بين أيدي أحبائه ليكفنوه.

النقطه الثانية هل هو في بيت سمعان ام في بيت لعازر
لم يقل الانجيل انه في بيت لعازر ولكن البعض يستنتج خطأ لانه مكتوب ان لعازر كان متكئ ومرثا ومريم تخدمان
الآيات (2،3): "فصنعوا له هناك عشاء وكانت مرثا تخدم وأما لعازر فكان أحد المتكئين معه. فأخذت مريم منا من طيب ناردين خالص كثير الثمن ودهنت قدمي يسوع ومسحت قدميه بشعرها فامتلأ البيت من رائحة الطيب."
بحسب ما ورد في متى ومرقس فهذه الوليمة كانت في بيت سمعان الأبرص وهو شخص معروف وذو قرابة لعائلة لعازر لذلك أقام وليمة ليسوع الذي أقام لعازر. وأتت الأختان لتخدما في هذه الوليمة بدافع محبتهما ليسوع وكرد لجميله لإقامة أخيهما لعازر من الموت. وغالباً فسمعان الأبرص أخذ إسمه هذا من أنه كان أبرصاً وشفاه المسيح.و كان سمعان الأبرص هو كبير المنطقه فلهذا كان لا بد ان الوليمه تكون في بيته ونساء المنطقه تخدم كفكر عائلي
ولعازر كاحد المتكئين من مجموعة رجال المنطقه الذين اتوا الي وليمة سمعان ويؤكد ذلك كلمة احد وليس رائيس المتكأ
1.	سمعان الأبرص: شفاه المسيح وهو أتى ليشفينا من مرض الخطية ومعروف أن البرص رمز للخطية. والمسيح جاء لحياتنا ليطهرها.
2.	لعازر: أقامه المسيح من الموت وهو أتى لتكون لنا حياة.
3.	مرثا: وكانت مرثا تخدم مرثا تعبر عن حبها بالخدمة. بعد أن يقيم المسيح كنيسته من الأموات ويعطيها حياة عليها أن تقوم وتخدم وتشهد له ولعمله هذه تمثل حياة الخدمة.
4.	مريم: تعلن حبها للمسيح وتسكب حياتها ومالها عند قدميه مشتركة في صليبه محتملة كل ألم ويكون هذا رائحة طيبة تنتشر في كل العالم هذه تمثل حياة التأمل.
5.	يسوع وسط كنيسته: يتعشى معها وتتعشى معه (رؤ20:3) فكنيسته فتحت قلبها له.
6.	في بيت عنيا: أي بيت الحزن والألم. والمسيح معنا الآن يشترك في آلامنا على الأرض.
ونلاحظ أن مرثا استمرت في عملها في خدمة البيت. ومريم إستمرت في عملها تحت قدمي يسوع ملازمة المكان الذي إختارته نصيباً لها (لو39:10،40). وهنا مريم إنتهزت فرصة وجودها تحت قدمي يسوع لتعلن حبها، وأنها بآلامها تشترك مع المسيح في آلامه. فمريم سمعت كلام المسيح وأنه سيصلب ويتألم ويموت وآمنت بما قال وهي تصنع هذا لتكفينه.
لعازر كان أحد المتكئين معه= وجود لعازر في الوليمة إعلاناً لقوة الحياة التي في المسيح والتي تتحدى قرار السنهدريم. مناً= المن= 327جم= رطل روماني= لتر.
ناردين خالص= أي عطر خالص دون أي زيوت أو إضافات، أصيل ونقي. ناردين معناه السنبل وهو النبات الذي يستخرج منه هذا الطيب وهو أثمن ما عرف يومئذ من أطياب وهو من شمال الهند. هذا إشارة لمن يقدم حباً خالصاً ولا يطلب ثمناً لهذا الحب.

النقطه الثالثة الراس ام القدمين ؟
دهنت قدمي يسوع= يقول متى ومرقس أنها دهنت رأسه. فالعادة كانت أن يسكب المضيف دهناً على رأس ضيفه(لو46:7). ومريم سكبت الطيب على راس السيد ثم قدميه، ومتى ومرقس تكلما عن العادة المتبعة، أن مريم قامت بواجب الضيافة المعتاد. أمّا يوحنا فلاحظ غير المعتاد أنها تدهن قدميه بل مسحت قدميه بشعرها وإذا كان الشعر هو مجد المرأة (1كو15:11)= منتهى الإتضاع والإنسحاق، فيوحنا حبيب المسيح لاحظ بمحبته النارية هذه الملاحظة أنها لم تقم فقط بواجب الضيافة المعتاد بل وضعت مجدها تحت قدمي من تحبه وهذا هو الحب في نظر يوحنا. فإمتلأ البيت من رائحة الطيب= ملاحظة شاهد عيان. بل أن الرائحة مازالت منتشرة لهذا اليوم "يذكر ما فعلته هذه المرأة تذكاراً لها" ونلاحظ أن القصة حدثت عشية أسبوع آلام المسيح وتقرأها الكنيسة في ميعادها أي السبت مساءً. فمحبة مريم التي قدمتها هي نموذج لما يجب أن نقدمه للمسيح في مقابل آلامه، علينا أن نضع كل ما لنا (حتى مالنا من مجد تحت قدميه) فتنتشر الرائحة الطيبة.
وبهذا تقدم لنا الاناجيل صورة رائعة لسكب طيب حجمه رطل روماني اي 327 جم وهذا كمية كثيره سكب علي راسه ولكثرته انتشر الي اخر قدميه التي مسحتهما بشعرها

النقطه الرابعه من المعترض ؟ الحاضرين ام التلاميذ ام يهوذا
الآيات (4-6): "فقال واحد من تلاميذه وهو يهوذا سمعان الإسخريوطي المزمع أن يسلمه. لماذا لم يبع هذا الطيب بثلاث مئة دينار ويعط للفقراء. قال هذا ليس لأنه كان يبالي بالفقراء بل لأنه كان سارقاً وكان الصندوق عنده وكان يحمل ما يلقى فيه."
يذكر الإنجيليين متى ومرقس ويوحنا أن الطيب كان كثير الثمن ولكنهم لم يهتموا بكم هو الثمن. ولكن يهوذا وحده إهتم، فكل شئ عنده يمكن أن يباع حتى سيده المسيح. وهو قدَّر ثمنه بثلاثمائة دينار= وهي أجرة العامل في سنة فالعامل أجرته دينار في اليوم. ونلاحظ أن الثمن الذي قدَّره يهوذا للطيب كان أكثر كثيراً جداً من الثمن الذي باع به سيده (يُقَّدَرْ بـ4 مرّات) هنا نرى التناقض صارخاً بين محبة مريم للسيد ومحبة يهوذا للمال وخيانته لسيده فالإنسان العالمي يحب الأخذ ولا يحب العطاء، أمّا إبن الله فهو يسكب نفسه سكيباً. وكان كلام يهوذا فيه تعريض بالمسيح وأنه قبل الطيب بدلاً من الفقراء، وتحريض للتلاميذ والسامعين، وهذا ما حدث فهم إغتاظوا وبدأوا يرددون ما قاله يهوذا (مت8:26+ مر4:14). ويهوذا كان سارقاً= وكونه سارقاً يدل على طبعه الخائن وعدم أمانته ونلاحظ أن المسيح سلًّم يهوذا الصندوق لكفاءته في النواحي المالية. وكان المسيح وتلاميذه يتعيشون مماّ في الصندوق. ولكن يهوذا كان يأخذ أكثر من حقوقه لنفسه. فالله أعطاه موهبة التفوق في الأمور المالية ولكن فنلاحظ أن مواهبنا والنقاط القوية التي نملكها قد تتحول لنقاط ضعف إذا إنخذع الإنسان من شهوته وإنغلب من التجربة التي تَعْرِضْ له من ناحيتها. كما أنها تكون مصدر بركة وقوة له ومنفعة للخدمة لو غلبها، أي غلب شهوته. (يع13:1،14). يحمل= أصلها ينشل.
وهو يوضح انتشار فكره الشرين من يهوذا الي التلاميذ الي الموجودين ولكن هذا لم يستطع ان يطفئ حب الجموع للمسيح

النقطه الخامسه ثمن الطيب
ثمن الطيب تقديري، فالبشير متى قال إن ثمنه كثير، لأن 300 ديناراً هو أجر عامل لمدة سنة. وقال مرقس إن ثمنه أكثر من 300 دينار، لأن الأسعار غير محدَّدة، ويمكن أن يباع الشيء بأثمان مختلفة حسب قانون العرض والطلب. أما يوحنا فاقتبس نص كلمات يهوذا الإسخريوطي
فهو تقدير بانه غالي الثمن وتقريبا ثلثمائة دينار او اكثر وهو تحديد واضح لقيمته

الآيات (7،8): "فقال يسوع اتركوها أنها ليوم تكفيني قد حفظته. لأن الفقراء معكم في كل حين وأما أنا فلست معكم في كل حين."
المسيح هنا يتنبأ بأنه عند موته لن يكون هناك وقت لتكفينه وما فعلته مريم هو كنبوءة (فمريم من شدة محبتها شعرت بما سيحدث له) وواجب تكفين لجسده، وهو بهذا يرد على ما قاله يهوذا من أن هذا كان يجب أن يعطي للفقراء بأن الفقراء معكم كل حين وهناك من قلبه مملوء شراً ويتستر وراء أشياء حلوة. والمسيح بهذا يبرئ مريم من أنها أخطأت بفعلها، بل هي كرمت من له كل الكرامة وهو مستحق لها. بل أن ذكر التكفين كان فيه تقريع ليهوذا الخائن الذي يفكر في خيانة سيده. فيهوذا طعن السيد ومريم تلقفت جسده بعطرها. لقد بدأت مريم ما أكمله بعد ذلك يوسف ونيقوديموس في (مت20:28) يقول "أنا معكم كل الأيام" وهنا يقول "أنا لست معكم في كل حين"هو يقصد أنه سيتركهم بالجسد إذ يموت ويقوم ويصعد للسماء. ولكن المعنى إنتهزوا أي فرصة موجودة، فالفرصة قد لا تتكرر. والمحبة تعرف متى تقدم للمسيح ومتى تعطي الفقراء.
واضع الموقع الاليكترونى التالى   الذى يكشف الزيف والضلال
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10021


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يونيو 2012)

الهجوم   الافترائي  رقم 18 
-------------------------------------------

(18) أورد كل من متى في [ 26 : 6 ] ومرقس في [ 14: 1] ولوقـا في [ 7 : 36 ، 39 ] ويوحنـا فـي [ 12 : 1 ، 4 ] قصة المرأة التي أفرغت قارورة الطيب على المسيح ، لكنهم وقعوا في إختلافات واضحة :

الاختلاف الاول : حسـب روايــة مرقس أن المرأة أفرغت قارورة الطيب في منزل سمعان الأبرص في بيت عنيا [ 14 : 3 ]

لكن حسب رواية لوقا ان ذلك حدث في بيت الفريسي [ 7 : 36 ]

وحسب رواية يوحنا أن ذلك حدث في منزل مريم ومرثا ولعازر [ 12 : 1_2 ]

الاختلاف الثاني : حسب رواية مرقس ان هذه القصة حدثت قبل عيد الفصح بيومين [ 14 : 1 ]

ولكن حسب رواية يوحنا ان هذه القصة حدثت قبل الفصح بستة أيام [ 12 : 1 ]

الاختلاف الثــالث : حسب رواية مرقس ان المرأة بعد أن كسرت القارورة استاء قوم لإسرافها [ 14 : 4 ]

لكن حسب رواية يوحنا أن الذي استاء هو يهوذا الاسخريوطي [ 12 : 4 ]

الاختلاف الرابع : عند يوحنا أن قصة المرأة التي سكبت قارورة الطيب على جسد المسيح حدثت قبل أن يكون المسيح قد دخل أورشليم وركب على الجحش .

لكن عند متى أن قصة المرأة التي سكبت قارورة الطيب على المسيح تمت بعد دخول المسيح لأورشليم وركوبة على الجحش .

ورواية دخول المسيح لأورشليم وركوبه الجحش ذكرها يوحنا في [ 12 : 12 ] وذكرها متى في [ 21 : 1].

ولا شك أن هذا تناقض فاحش في تاريخ القصة لايمكن أن يكون كتابها ملهمين من عند الله .

وليس للمسيحيين إلا أن يكذبوا أحد الانجيلين فتأمل أيها القارىء الفطن .
*الاجـــابة المســيحية​*ممكن أمام المسيحيين  حل  ثالث أن  يكذبوك  أنت   ويفضحوا نفاقك واحتيالك واحتيال من تنقل عنهم    أيها    المحتال   الخسيس   ولما  لا  مادمت  حدت  عن جادة صواب البحث العلمى  .وادخلتنا فى الاعيب ومغالاطات 
فالقصة التى  دمجتها  أنت  إلى  إمراءة واحدة  ووليمة واحدة   ......  هى  قصتان   إثنتان  لمرأءئتين خاطئتين  إستحسنت أحداهما  صنيع الاخرى  فكررت ما قامت  به من  أذاء  ما دامت  قد قررت التوبة  والرجوع  كما فعلت سابقتها . إقتداءاً بها,.
تفاصيل الرد

متي 26

2 «تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ بَعْدَ يَوْمَيْنِ يَكُونُ الْفِصْحُ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ لِيُصْلَبَ».
3 حِينَئِذٍ اجْتَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ وَشُيُوخُ الشَّعْب إِلَى دَارِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى قَيَافَا، 
4 وَتَشَاوَرُوا لِكَيْ يُمْسِكُوا يَسُوعَ بِمَكْرٍ وَيَقْتُلُوهُ. 
5 وَلكِنَّهُمْ قَالُوا:«لَيْسَ فِي الْعِيدِ لِئَلاَّ يَكُونَ شَغَبٌ فِي الشَّعْبِ».
6 وَفِيمَا كَانَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ عَنْيَا فِي بَيْتِ سِمْعَانَ الأَبْرَصِ، 
7 تَقَدَّمَتْ إِلَيْهِ امْرَأَةٌ مَعَهَا قَارُورَةُ طِيبٍ كَثِيرِ الثَّمَنِ، فَسَكَبَتْهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ وَهُوَ مُتَّكِئٌ. 
8 فَلَمَّا رَأَى تَلاَمِيذُهُ ذلِكَ اغْتَاظُوا قَائِلِينَ:«لِمَاذَا هذَا الإِتْلاَفُ؟ 
9 لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُبَاعَ هذَا الطِّيبُ بِكَثِيرٍ وَيُعْطَى لِلْفُقَرَاءِ». 
10 فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«لِمَاذَا تُزْعِجُونَ الْمَرْأَةَ؟ فَإِنَّهَا قَدْ عَمِلَتْ بِي عَمَلاً حَسَنًا! 
11 لأَنَّ الْفُقَرَاءَ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ، وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ. 
12 فَإِنَّهَا إِذْ سَكَبَتْ هذَا الطِّيبَ عَلَى جَسَدِي إِنَّمَا فَعَلَتْ ذلِكَ لأَجْلِ تَكْفِينِي. 
13 اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: حَيْثُمَا يُكْرَزْ بِهذَا الإِنْجِيلِ فِي كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ، يُخْبَرْ أَيْضًا بِمَا فَعَلَتْهُ هذِهِ تَذْكَارًا لَهَا».
مرقس 14
1 وَكَانَ الْفِصْحُ وَأَيَّامُ الْفَطِيرِ بَعْدَ يَوْمَيْنِ. وَكَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ يَطْلُبُونَ كَيْفَ يُمْسِكُونَهُ بِمَكْرٍ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ، 
2 وَلكِنَّهُمْ قَالُوا:«لَيْسَ فِي الْعِيدِ، لِئَلاَّ يَكُونَ شَغَبٌ فِي الشَّعْبِ».
3 وَفِيمَا هُوَ فِي بَيْتِ عَنْيَا فِي بَيْتِ سِمْعَانَ الأَبْرَصِ، وَهُوَ مُتَّكِئٌ، جَاءَتِ امْرَأَةٌ مَعَهَا قَارُورَةُ طِيبِ نَارِدِينٍ خَالِصٍ كَثِيرِ الثَّمَنِ. فَكَسَرَتِ الْقَارُورَةَ وَسَكَبَتْهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ. 
4 وَكَانَ قَوْمٌ مُغْتَاظِينَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ، فَقَالُوا:«لِمَاذَا كَانَ تَلَفُ الطِّيبِ هذَا؟ 
5 لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُبَاعَ هذَا بِأَكْثَرَ مِنْ ثَلاَثِمِئَةِ دِينَارٍ وَيُعْطَى لِلْفُقَرَاءِ». وَكَانُوا يُؤَنِّبُونَهَا. 
6 أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَقَالَ:«اتْرُكُوهَا! لِمَاذَا تُزْعِجُونَهَا؟ قَدْ عَمِلَتْ بِي عَمَلاً حَسَنًا!. 
7 لأَنَّ الْفُقَرَاءَ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ، وَمَتَى أَرَدْتُمْ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا بِهِمْ خَيْرًا. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ. 
8 عَمِلَتْ مَا عِنْدَهَا. قَدْ سَبَقَتْ وَدَهَنَتْ بِالطِّيبِ جَسَدِي لِلتَّكْفِينِ. 
9 اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: حَيْثُمَا يُكْرَزْ بِهذَا الإِنْجِيلِ فِي كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ، يُخْبَرْ أَيْضًا بِمَا فَعَلَتْهُ هذِهِ، تَذْكَارًا لَهَا».
لوقا 7

36 وَسَأَلَهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ مَعَهُ، فَدَخَلَ بَيْتَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّ وَاتَّكَأَ. 
37 وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ كَانَتْ خَاطِئَةً، إِذْ عَلِمَتْ أَنَّهُ مُتَّكِئٌ فِي بَيْتِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّ، جَاءَتْ بِقَارُورَةِ طِيبٍ 
38 وَوَقَفَتْ عِنْدَ قَدَمَيْهِ مِنْ وَرَائِهِ بَاكِيَةً، وَابْتَدَأَتْ تَبُلُّ قَدَمَيْهِ بِالدُّمُوعِ، وَكَانَتْ تَمْسَحُهُمَا بِشَعْرِ رَأْسِهَا، وَتُقَبِّلُ قَدَمَيْهِ وَتَدْهَنُهُمَا بِالطِّيبِ. 
39 فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْفَرِّيسِيُّ الَّذِي دَعَاهُ ذلِكَ، تَكَلَّمَ فِي نَفْسِهِ قِائِلاً:«لَوْ كَانَ هذَا نَبِيًّا، لَعَلِمَ مَنْ هذِهِ الامَرْأَةُ الَّتِي تَلْمِسُهُ وَمَا هِيَ! إِنَّهَا خَاطِئَةٌ». 
40 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«يَاسِمْعَانُ، عِنْدِي شَيْءٌ أَقُولُهُ لَكَ». فَقَالَ:«قُلْ، يَامُعَلِّمُ». 
41 «كَانَ لِمُدَايِنٍ مَدْيُونَانِ. عَلَى الْوَاحِدِ خَمْسُمِئَةِ دِينَارٍ وَعَلَى الآخَرِ خَمْسُونَ. 
42 وَإِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمَا مَا يُوفِيَانِ سَامَحَهُمَا جَمِيعًا. فَقُلْ: أَيُّهُمَا يَكُونُ أَكْثَرَ حُبًّا لَهُ؟» 
43 فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ وَقَالَ:«أَظُنُّ الَّذِي سَامَحَهُ بِالأَكْثَرِ». فَقَالَ لَهُ:«بِالصَّوَابِ حَكَمْتَ». 
44 ثُمَّ الْتَفَتَ إِلَى الْمَرْأَةِ وَقَالَ لِسِمْعَانَ:«أَتَنْظُرُ هذِهِ الْمَرْأَةَ؟ إِنِّي دَخَلْتُ بَيْتَكَ، وَمَاءً لأَجْلِ رِجْلَيَّ لَمْ تُعْطِ. وَأَمَّا هِيَ فَقَدْ غَسَلَتْ رِجْلَيَّ بِالدُّمُوعِ وَمَسَحَتْهُمَا بِشَعْرِ رَأْسِهَا. 
45 قُبْلَةً لَمْ تُقَبِّلْنِي، وَأَمَّا هِيَ فَمُنْذُ دَخَلْتُ لَمْ تَكُفَّ عَنْ تَقْبِيلِ رِجْلَيَّ. 
46 بِزَيْتٍ لَمْ تَدْهُنْ رَأْسِي، وَأَمَّا هِيَ فَقَدْ دَهَنَتْ بِالطِّيبِ رِجْلَيَّ. 
47 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكَ: قَدْ غُفِرَتْ خَطَايَاهَا الْكَثِيرَةُ، لأَنَّهَا أَحَبَّتْ كَثِيرًا. وَالَّذِي يُغْفَرُ لَهُ قَلِيلٌ يُحِبُّ قَلِيلاً». 
48 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهَا:«مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكِ خَطَايَاكِ». 
49 فَابْتَدَأَ الْمُتَّكِئُونَ مَعَهُ يَقُولُونَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ:«مَنْ هذَا الَّذِي يَغْفِرُ خَطَايَا أَيْضًا؟». 
50 فَقَالَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ:«إِيمَانُكِ قَدْ خَلَّصَكِ، اِذْهَبِي بِسَلاَمٍ».
يوحنا 12
1 ثُمَّ قَبْلَ الْفِصْحِ بِسِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ أَتَى يَسُوعُ إِلَى بَيْتِ عَنْيَا، حَيْثُ كَانَ لِعَازَرُ الْمَيْتُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. 
2 فَصَنَعُوا لَهُ هُنَاكَ عَشَاءً. وَكَانَتْ مَرْثَا تَخْدِمُ، وَأَمَّا لِعَازَرُ فَكَانَ أَحَدَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ مَعَهُ. 
3 فَأَخَذَتْ مَرْيَمُ مَنًا مِنْ طِيبِ نَارِدِينٍ خَالِصٍ كَثِيرِ الثَّمَنِ، وَدَهَنَتْ قَدَمَيْ يَسُوعَ، وَمَسَحَتْ قَدَمَيْهِ بِشَعْرِهَا، فَامْتَلأَ الْبَيْتُ مِنْ رَائِحَةِ الطِّيبِ. 
4 فَقَالَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ، وَهُوَ يَهُوذَا سِمْعَانُ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيُّ، الْمُزْمِعُ أَنْ يُسَلِّمَهُ: 
5 «لِمَاذَا لَمْ يُبَعْ هذَا الطِّيبُ بِثَلاَثَمِئَةِ دِينَارٍ وَيُعْطَ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ؟» 
6 قَالَ هذَا لَيْسَ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُبَالِي بِالْفُقَرَاءِ، بَلْ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ سَارِقًا، وَكَانَ الصُّنْدُوقُ عِنْدَهُ، وَكَانَ يَحْمِلُ مَا يُلْقَى فِيهِ. 
7 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ:«اتْرُكُوهَا! إِنَّهَا لِيَوْمِ تَكْفِينِي قَدْ حَفِظَتْهُ، 
8 لأَنَّ الْفُقَرَاءَ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ، وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ».
9 فَعَلِمَ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ أَنَّهُ هُنَاكَ، فَجَاءُوا لَيْسَ لأَجْلِ يَسُوعَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِيَنْظُرُوا أَيْضًا لِعَازَرَ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. 
10 فَتَشَاوَرَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ لِيَقْتُلُوا لِعَازَرَ أَيْضًا، 
11 لأَنَّ كَثِيرِينَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ كَانُوا بِسَبَبِهِ يَذْهَبُونَ وَيُؤْمِنُونَ بِيَسُوعَ.
12 وَفِي الْغَدِ سَمِعَ الْجَمْعُ الْكَثِيرُ الَّذِي جَاءَ إِلَى الْعِيدِ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ آتٍ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، 
13 فَأَخَذُوا سُعُوفَ النَّخْلِ وَخَرَجُوا لِلِقَائِهِ، وَكَانُوا يَصْرُخُونَ: «أُوصَنَّا! مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ!»

والسؤال الاول هو هل حدثة القصه مرة واحده وفيها تحريف ام حدثت مرتين
وللرد
اولا هي حادثتين والفرق بينهم فوق السنتين
الاولي ما ذكرت في لوقا البشير وهي حدثت مع امراة خاطئة
36 وَسَأَلَهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ مَعَهُ، فَدَخَلَ بَيْتَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّ وَاتَّكَأَ. 
37 وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ كَانَتْ خَاطِئَةً، إِذْ عَلِمَتْ أَنَّهُ مُتَّكِئٌ فِي بَيْتِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّ، جَاءَتْ بِقَارُورَةِ طِيبٍ 
38 وَوَقَفَتْ عِنْدَ قَدَمَيْهِ مِنْ وَرَائِهِ بَاكِيَةً، وَابْتَدَأَتْ تَبُلُّ قَدَمَيْهِ بِالدُّمُوعِ، وَكَانَتْ تَمْسَحُهُمَا بِشَعْرِ رَأْسِهَا، وَتُقَبِّلُ قَدَمَيْهِ وَتَدْهَنُهُمَا بِالطِّيبِ. 
39 فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْفَرِّيسِيُّ الَّذِي دَعَاهُ ذلِكَ، تَكَلَّمَ فِي نَفْسِهِ قِائِلاً:«لَوْ كَانَ هذَا نَبِيًّا، لَعَلِمَ مَنْ هذِهِ الامَرْأَةُ الَّتِي تَلْمِسُهُ وَمَا هِيَ! إِنَّهَا خَاطِئَةٌ». 

هي حدثت في السنه الاولي من خدمة رب المجد قبل استشهاد يوحنا المعمدان
مكانها قرب قرية نايين
الذي دعاه فريسي
المراة هي امراة خاطئة مشهورة في المنطقة

اما القصه الثانية
فهي قبل صلب رب المجد
في بيت عنيا
الذي دعاه هو سمعان المشهور باسم الابرص
المراة هي مريم اخت اليعازر
وهذا يؤكد انهم قصتين
+ وهناك قصة مشابهة في (لو36:7-50). وهناك من يخلط بينهما ويظنهما قصة واحدة ولكن قصة لوقا حدثت في الجليل في بيت سمعان الفريسي وكانت تلك المرأة الخاطئة ومعروفة بخطيتها وإن كانت قد تابت حديثاً. ولكن القصة التي نحن بصددها فقد حدثت في بيت عنيا في بيت سمعان الأبرص. غالباً كان سمعان الأبرص هو والد هذه الأسرة أي لعازر ومرثا ومريم (مر3:14) وكان المسيح قد شفاه وإلا لما جلس معهم. في قصة لوقا إنسانة خاطئة تسكب الطيب بروح التوبة وفي متى ومرقس إنسانة فاضلة محبة تعلن محبتها وتسكب الطيب بروح النبوة لتكفين يسوع.

السؤال الاخر ونقاطه المتعددة

(1) صرّح مرقس أن هذا الأمر كان قبل الفصح بيومين، وقال يوحنا كان قبل الفصح بستة أيام.
(2) جعل متى ومرقس الحادثة في بيت سمعان الأبرص، وجعلها يوحنا في بيت مريم.
(3) قال متى ومرقس إنها سكبت الطيب على رأس المسيح، وقال يوحنا إنها سكبته على قدميه.
(4) وقال مرقس إن الذين اعترضوا كانوا من الحاضرين، وقال متى إن التلاميذ هم الذين اعترضوا، وقال يوحنا إن يهوذا كان المعترض.
(5) قال متى إن ثمن الطيب كثير، وقال مرقس إنه اكثر من 300 دينار، وقال يوحنا إنه 300 دينار«.

وللرد علي النقطه الاولي وهي قبل الفصح بيومين ولا بستة ايام نجد الاتي
القديس يوحنا لم يقل انه العشاء كان عشية احد الشعانين ولكنه قال
1 ثُمَّ قَبْلَ الْفِصْحِ بِسِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ أَتَى يَسُوعُ إِلَى بَيْتِ عَنْيَا، حَيْثُ كَانَ لِعَازَرُ الْمَيْتُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ
اي هو الستة ايام التي قبل الفصح قضي لياليهم في بيت عنيا وهذا ما يؤكده متي 21
17 ثُمَّ تَرَكَهُمْ وَخَرَجَ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ إِلَى بَيْتِ عَنْيَا وَبَاتَ هُنَاكَ.
والاهم من ذلك لماذ وضح متي ومرقس الميعاد وهو ليلة الاربعاء ؟

متى ومرقس يوردان القصة بعد مشاورة اليهود وإتفاقهم على قتل المسيح. وذلك لأن متى ومرقس أرادا تصوير محبة مريم للمسيح في مقابل خيانة يهوذا ومؤامرات اليهود. وكأنهما أرادا أن يقولا يا رب وحتى إن كان اليهود رفضوك فنحن على إستعداد أن نبذل كل غالي في سبيل حبك. نحن نحبك يا رب مثل مريم ومستعدين أن نسفك حياتنا لأجلك.
وتاكيدا علي ذلك
(يو1:12-11)
آية (1): "ثم قبل الفصح بستة أيام آتى يسوع إلى بيت عنيا حيث كان لعازر الميت الذي أقامه من الأموات."
الفصح يكون 14نيسان والمسيح أتى إلى بيت عنيا يوم السبت 8نيسان ووليمة العشاء كانت بعد غروب السبت لأن مرثا كانت تخدم ولا يحل الخدمة يوم السبت. وهذا يؤكد انه لم يصنع العشاء قبل الفصح بستة ايام
ويقرأ هذا الفصل مساء سبت لعازر (عشية أحد الشعانين) تطبيقاً لقول الإنجيل "قبل الفصح بستة أيام". وتكرر قراءته يوم الأربعاء من البصخة المقدسة في الساعة السادسة لما جاء فيه عن يهوذا الإسخريوطي. وذلك حسب ما عرضه متى ومرقس وأوردا القصة بعد ذكر مؤامرة اليهود ضد المسيح. هنا نجد أن المسيح يسلم نفسه مثل خروف الفصح بين أيدي أحبائه ليكفنوه.

النقطه الثانية هل هو في بيت سمعان ام في بيت لعازر
لم يقل الانجيل انه في بيت لعازر ولكن البعض يستنتج خطأ لانه مكتوب ان لعازر كان متكئ ومرثا ومريم تخدمان
الآيات (2،3): "فصنعوا له هناك عشاء وكانت مرثا تخدم وأما لعازر فكان أحد المتكئين معه. فأخذت مريم منا من طيب ناردين خالص كثير الثمن ودهنت قدمي يسوع ومسحت قدميه بشعرها فامتلأ البيت من رائحة الطيب."
بحسب ما ورد في متى ومرقس فهذه الوليمة كانت في بيت سمعان الأبرص وهو شخص معروف وذو قرابة لعائلة لعازر لذلك أقام وليمة ليسوع الذي أقام لعازر. وأتت الأختان لتخدما في هذه الوليمة بدافع محبتهما ليسوع وكرد لجميله لإقامة أخيهما لعازر من الموت. وغالباً فسمعان الأبرص أخذ إسمه هذا من أنه كان أبرصاً وشفاه المسيح.و كان سمعان الأبرص هو كبير المنطقه فلهذا كان لا بد ان الوليمه تكون في بيته ونساء المنطقه تخدم كفكر عائلي
ولعازر كاحد المتكئين من مجموعة رجال المنطقه الذين اتوا الي وليمة سمعان ويؤكد ذلك كلمة احد وليس رائيس المتكأ
1.	سمعان الأبرص: شفاه المسيح وهو أتى ليشفينا من مرض الخطية ومعروف أن البرص رمز للخطية. والمسيح جاء لحياتنا ليطهرها.
2.	لعازر: أقامه المسيح من الموت وهو أتى لتكون لنا حياة.
3.	مرثا: وكانت مرثا تخدم مرثا تعبر عن حبها بالخدمة. بعد أن يقيم المسيح كنيسته من الأموات ويعطيها حياة عليها أن تقوم وتخدم وتشهد له ولعمله هذه تمثل حياة الخدمة.
4.	مريم: تعلن حبها للمسيح وتسكب حياتها ومالها عند قدميه مشتركة في صليبه محتملة كل ألم ويكون هذا رائحة طيبة تنتشر في كل العالم هذه تمثل حياة التأمل.
5.	يسوع وسط كنيسته: يتعشى معها وتتعشى معه (رؤ20:3) فكنيسته فتحت قلبها له.
6.	في بيت عنيا: أي بيت الحزن والألم. والمسيح معنا الآن يشترك في آلامنا على الأرض.
ونلاحظ أن مرثا استمرت في عملها في خدمة البيت. ومريم إستمرت في عملها تحت قدمي يسوع ملازمة المكان الذي إختارته نصيباً لها (لو39:10،40). وهنا مريم إنتهزت فرصة وجودها تحت قدمي يسوع لتعلن حبها، وأنها بآلامها تشترك مع المسيح في آلامه. فمريم سمعت كلام المسيح وأنه سيصلب ويتألم ويموت وآمنت بما قال وهي تصنع هذا لتكفينه.
لعازر كان أحد المتكئين معه= وجود لعازر في الوليمة إعلاناً لقوة الحياة التي في المسيح والتي تتحدى قرار السنهدريم. مناً= المن= 327جم= رطل روماني= لتر.
ناردين خالص= أي عطر خالص دون أي زيوت أو إضافات، أصيل ونقي. ناردين معناه السنبل وهو النبات الذي يستخرج منه هذا الطيب وهو أثمن ما عرف يومئذ من أطياب وهو من شمال الهند. هذا إشارة لمن يقدم حباً خالصاً ولا يطلب ثمناً لهذا الحب.

النقطه الثالثة الراس ام القدمين ؟
دهنت قدمي يسوع= يقول متى ومرقس أنها دهنت رأسه. فالعادة كانت أن يسكب المضيف دهناً على رأس ضيفه(لو46:7). ومريم سكبت الطيب على راس السيد ثم قدميه، ومتى ومرقس تكلما عن العادة المتبعة، أن مريم قامت بواجب الضيافة المعتاد. أمّا يوحنا فلاحظ غير المعتاد أنها تدهن قدميه بل مسحت قدميه بشعرها وإذا كان الشعر هو مجد المرأة (1كو15:11)= منتهى الإتضاع والإنسحاق، فيوحنا حبيب المسيح لاحظ بمحبته النارية هذه الملاحظة أنها لم تقم فقط بواجب الضيافة المعتاد بل وضعت مجدها تحت قدمي من تحبه وهذا هو الحب في نظر يوحنا. فإمتلأ البيت من رائحة الطيب= ملاحظة شاهد عيان. بل أن الرائحة مازالت منتشرة لهذا اليوم "يذكر ما فعلته هذه المرأة تذكاراً لها" ونلاحظ أن القصة حدثت عشية أسبوع آلام المسيح وتقرأها الكنيسة في ميعادها أي السبت مساءً. فمحبة مريم التي قدمتها هي نموذج لما يجب أن نقدمه للمسيح في مقابل آلامه، علينا أن نضع كل ما لنا (حتى مالنا من مجد تحت قدميه) فتنتشر الرائحة الطيبة.
وبهذا تقدم لنا الاناجيل صورة رائعة لسكب طيب حجمه رطل روماني اي 327 جم وهذا كمية كثيره سكب علي راسه ولكثرته انتشر الي اخر قدميه التي مسحتهما بشعرها

النقطه الرابعه من المعترض ؟ الحاضرين ام التلاميذ ام يهوذا
الآيات (4-6): "فقال واحد من تلاميذه وهو يهوذا سمعان الإسخريوطي المزمع أن يسلمه. لماذا لم يبع هذا الطيب بثلاث مئة دينار ويعط للفقراء. قال هذا ليس لأنه كان يبالي بالفقراء بل لأنه كان سارقاً وكان الصندوق عنده وكان يحمل ما يلقى فيه."
يذكر الإنجيليين متى ومرقس ويوحنا أن الطيب كان كثير الثمن ولكنهم لم يهتموا بكم هو الثمن. ولكن يهوذا وحده إهتم، فكل شئ عنده يمكن أن يباع حتى سيده المسيح. وهو قدَّر ثمنه بثلاثمائة دينار= وهي أجرة العامل في سنة فالعامل أجرته دينار في اليوم. ونلاحظ أن الثمن الذي قدَّره يهوذا للطيب كان أكثر كثيراً جداً من الثمن الذي باع به سيده (يُقَّدَرْ بـ4 مرّات) هنا نرى التناقض صارخاً بين محبة مريم للسيد ومحبة يهوذا للمال وخيانته لسيده فالإنسان العالمي يحب الأخذ ولا يحب العطاء، أمّا إبن الله فهو يسكب نفسه سكيباً. وكان كلام يهوذا فيه تعريض بالمسيح وأنه قبل الطيب بدلاً من الفقراء، وتحريض للتلاميذ والسامعين، وهذا ما حدث فهم إغتاظوا وبدأوا يرددون ما قاله يهوذا (مت8:26+ مر4:14). ويهوذا كان سارقاً= وكونه سارقاً يدل على طبعه الخائن وعدم أمانته ونلاحظ أن المسيح سلًّم يهوذا الصندوق لكفاءته في النواحي المالية. وكان المسيح وتلاميذه يتعيشون مماّ في الصندوق. ولكن يهوذا كان يأخذ أكثر من حقوقه لنفسه. فالله أعطاه موهبة التفوق في الأمور المالية ولكن فنلاحظ أن مواهبنا والنقاط القوية التي نملكها قد تتحول لنقاط ضعف إذا إنخذع الإنسان من شهوته وإنغلب من التجربة التي تَعْرِضْ له من ناحيتها. كما أنها تكون مصدر بركة وقوة له ومنفعة للخدمة لو غلبها، أي غلب شهوته. (يع13:1،14). يحمل= أصلها ينشل.
وهو يوضح انتشار فكره الشرين من يهوذا الي التلاميذ الي الموجودين ولكن هذا لم يستطع ان يطفئ حب الجموع للمسيح

النقطه الخامسه ثمن الطيب
ثمن الطيب تقديري، فالبشير متى قال إن ثمنه كثير، لأن 300 ديناراً هو أجر عامل لمدة سنة. وقال مرقس إن ثمنه أكثر من 300 دينار، لأن الأسعار غير محدَّدة، ويمكن أن يباع الشيء بأثمان مختلفة حسب قانون العرض والطلب. أما يوحنا فاقتبس نص كلمات يهوذا الإسخريوطي
فهو تقدير بانه غالي الثمن وتقريبا ثلثمائة دينار او اكثر وهو تحديد واضح لقيمته

الآيات (7،8): "فقال يسوع اتركوها أنها ليوم تكفيني قد حفظته. لأن الفقراء معكم في كل حين وأما أنا فلست معكم في كل حين."
المسيح هنا يتنبأ بأنه عند موته لن يكون هناك وقت لتكفينه وما فعلته مريم هو كنبوءة (فمريم من شدة محبتها شعرت بما سيحدث له) وواجب تكفين لجسده، وهو بهذا يرد على ما قاله يهوذا من أن هذا كان يجب أن يعطي للفقراء بأن الفقراء معكم كل حين وهناك من قلبه مملوء شراً ويتستر وراء أشياء حلوة. والمسيح بهذا يبرئ مريم من أنها أخطأت بفعلها، بل هي كرمت من له كل الكرامة وهو مستحق لها. بل أن ذكر التكفين كان فيه تقريع ليهوذا الخائن الذي يفكر في خيانة سيده. فيهوذا طعن السيد ومريم تلقفت جسده بعطرها. لقد بدأت مريم ما أكمله بعد ذلك يوسف ونيقوديموس في (مت20:28) يقول "أنا معكم كل الأيام" وهنا يقول "أنا لست معكم في كل حين"هو يقصد أنه سيتركهم بالجسد إذ يموت ويقوم ويصعد للسماء. ولكن المعنى إنتهزوا أي فرصة موجودة، فالفرصة قد لا تتكرر. والمحبة تعرف متى تقدم للمسيح ومتى تعطي الفقراء.
وأضع هذا  الموقع الاليكترونى  لكشف الزيف   والضلال  والترويج للضلال  على  الجهال   وغير  العارفين 
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10021


----------



## فخور بإيماني (14 يونيو 2012)

اسمعوا
من أراد الحوار فأنا موجود ولكن بالشرط الذي قلته وهو وضع رد واحد نقرأه ونتحاور ...
أما لي ما بدوا حوار ويكتب عشوائي مثل *ElectericCurrent فأقول لكم أنني لن أقرأ الردود العشوائية ولن أجيب عليها ... فهذا دليل على ضعفكم وقوتي ... من يريد النقاش فليتفضل مشكورا بما قل ودل ولينتظر حتى أجيبه 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2012)

> من أراد الحوار فأنا موجود ولكن بالشرط الذي قلته وهو وضع رد واحد نقرأه ونتحاور ...


شرط؟!
انت لن تتحاور!



> أما لي ما بدوا حوار ويكتب عشوائي مثل *ElectericCurrent فأقول لكم أنني لن أقرأ الردود العشوائية ولن أجيب عليها*


أحب أقول لمعاليك، طظ في ردك 




> *فهذا دليل على ضعفكم وقوتي*


لا، هذا دليل على أن مجلس الشعب كان به أعضاء مجلس الشعب 

انت الذي لغيت عقلك (الذي نحتاج دليل لإثبات وجوده أصلا) عندما وضعت هذا الكلام كله دفعة واحدة.. وبالتالي فأنت لست أكثر من آله نسخ!
لفلا تشتكي..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يونيو 2012)

تكلم من لا  يفهم  فقال مالا  يفهم :-
(19) هل الكلمة عند الله أم هو الكلمة ؟

إذا تأملنا العبارة الأولي من الاصحاح الأول في إنجيل يوحنا يظهر لنا التناقض في كلامه فيقول : (( في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله ، وكان الكلمة الله ، هذا كان في البدء عند الله ))

فهذه الفقرات متناقضة المعنى لا تتفق مع مفهوم العقل ، فإن قوله ( والكلمة كان عند الله ) لا تتوافق مع قوله (( وكان الكلمة الله )) فإذا كان الله عين الكلمة لا يصح أن تكون الكلمة عنده ، لأن العندية تقتضي المغايرة لأنها عبارة عن حصول شيء عند شيء كحصول المال عند بطرس ولا شك أن المال غير بطرس وهذا ظاهر لا جدال فيه ، فكيف تكون الكلمة هي الله وكيف تكون عنده ؟

ثم ما المراد بالبدء ؟ هل يعني ذلك بداية الله أم بداية الكلمة التي هي المسيح ؟ كلاهما باطل لدى المسيحييون فهم يعتقدون أن الله أزلي والكلمة معه أزلية وأن الله لم يسبق المسيح في الوجود فهذا أيضاً لا مدلول ولا معنى له لدى المسيحيين بل هو يناقض عقيدتهم .

وإذا كان المراد بالبدء أي منذ الازل فما معنى ما جاء في سفر التكوين [ 1 : 1 ] : (( في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض )) هل يعنى ذلك ان السموات والارض أزليتان ؟!  
*الرد  المسيحى  عليه*
أولا  الله  قدم لنا  التعبيرات والازمنه والاحداث الالهية  عسيرة الفهم  -لان الهنا –عفوا  -هو فوق التصوور والتخيل  والتعبير الانسانى لان الله  فوق الزمان والمكان...  فالله  أعلى    ,وأعظم من  تعبر عنه أى لغة مخترعة او تحده التعبيرات اللغوية _لكن  ما قام به الانجيل هو تبسيط الالاهيات  والمعانى والعقائد فى عبارات مقتضبة بليغة .
كون الكلمة عند الله  كوجود المال عند بطرس *هو   المهاجم وليس  غيره   هنا من   يربط  ويقارن الله بالانسان ويعتبر ان حيازة الله كحيازة الانسان   وعندية الله كعندية الانسان فهل رأيتم المغالطة الاظلامية فى تقزيم الله  وتخليق الخالق...
ونحن إذا نعترف أن الخمس حروف متشابهه فى  كلمة  (فى البدء) التى جاءت فى فاتحة الانجيل بحسب يوحنا وجاءئت فى فاتحة سفر التكوين الا  انه   فاتك اكمال  القراءة   فالجملتين  يشيران الى بداية الحديث  ويعرف معناهما   بمتابعة مطالعة السياق  ...فالذى كان  فى البدء –كان عند الله وكان الكلمة هو الله  هذا كان  هو الله –كل شئ به كان  وبغيره  لم يكن شئ مما كان  -فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور   -ياعديم النور ياعديم الحياة والحياء-والنار يضئ فى الناس والناس احبوا  الظلمة واستصدروا قوانين من مجالس ققندهار –التى اصبحت ذكرى –ليحموا بها الظلمة من المسبة على الانترنت –ولماذا احبوا الظلمة التى طالما سفكت الدماء ونكحت النساء والصبيان الامارد(وذهب  المرود فى المكحلة..) -  لان أعمالهم كانت شريرة والبيض التالف الفاسد يتجمع على بعضه وعلى أشكالها تقع الطيور .
 قال الانجيلي انه النور الحقيقي الذى لم تقبله الظلمه –كان فى العالم  والعالم به تكون  والعالم لم يرد ان يعرفه –لكن كل الذين قبلوه اعطاهم السلطان ان يصيروا اولادالله المؤمنين باسمه المولودين ليس من اعراق واجناس الارض –جسديا  بل من الله –والكلمة صار بشرا واتخذ جسدا حقيقيا وحل فى وسطنا وراينا مجده مجد الابن الوحيد من الاب المملؤء نعمة وحق
فالمسيح هو الابن الوحيد –الاله الحقيقي الذى هو من ذات جوهر الاب  هو الذى خبر –والله الذى قال أن يشرق من الظلمة نور  هو الذى  أشرق فى قلوبنا الخربة الخاوية   لنرى إشراق مجد الله فى وجه الرب يسوع المسيح.
أما سفر التكوين  فالسياق  والموضوع الظاهر لذوى العقول  المحايدة ، أي أنه يتكلم عن بداية المخلوقات، أي بدء الزمن بالخلقة.أماالبدء في إنجيل يوحنا فهو ما قبل الخلق والزمن والتاريخ، حيث لم يوجد سوي الله الكائن بذاته. يبدأ ببداية الكينونة"في البدء كان الكلمة" أي أن الكلمة أزلي هو بدأ بما لا بداية له. وقد كرر الرسول هذا الفكر حين قال الرب لليهود: "أنا من البدء ما أكلمكم أيضًا به" (يو 25:8)، أي أنا الكائن المتكلم في الأصل أو منذ الأزل. جاء أيضًا في بداية رسالته الأولى: "الذي كان من البدء، الذي سمعناه، الذي رأيناه بعيوننا" (1 يو 1:1). وقد قال أيضًا للجموع: "أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يري يومي فرأي وفرح... قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن" (56:8، 58).
فكما أن الترابي أولا  ثم يليه السماوى  (اكور15) هكذا قدم سفر التكوين  البدء الذى للخليقة الجديدة فيما قدم انجيل يوحنا (سفر تكوين كنيسة المسيح 9  البدء الذى للخليقة الجديدة -والتكوين السماوى الروحى فى اللوغوس الآتى من ألاب والمتجسد ليرفعنا إلى ذات حضن الاب من خلاله..
قدم العلامة أوريجينوس معانً كثيرة لكلمة "البدء"، كما ميز بين البدء في علاقته بالخالق، والبدء في علاقته بالخليقة.إنه البدء بكونه حكمة الله وقوة الله (1 كو 1: 24).
يؤكد الرسول أن الكلمة هو "في البدء"، ليس فقط قبل التجسد بل قبل كل الأزمنة. جاء العالم إلى الوجود بخلقه من البدء، أما الكلمة فكان موجودًا في البدء، أي قبل الأزمنة. لقد عبر المرتل عن أزلية الله أنه قبل وجود الجبال(مز2:90؛ أم23:8).
إنه مع الله، فلا يظن أحد أن الإيمان بالكلمة يسحبه عن الله، وكان الكلمة عند الله إذ لا ينفصل عنه قط، من ذات جوهره(عب 3:1). وهو موضوع سروره (يو5:17)، ابن محبته (أم30:8).
يتساءل القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم[82] لماذا لم يبدأ الإنجيلي بالحديث عن الآب، بل بدأه بالابن الوحيد الجنس، ولماذا لم يبدأ بدعوته الابن الوحيد الجنس بل الكلمة. ويجيب على ذلك بأنه بدأ بالإعلان عن شخص السيد المسيح بكونه"الكلمة" المتجسد، ليتحدث بفيض فيما بعد أنه "ابن الله". لقب "الكلمة" يؤكد الوحدة، ولقب "الابن الوحيد الجنس"يؤكد التمايز، لذا فاللقبان مكملان لبعضهما البعض. ويقدم لنا القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم تبريرًا لذلك بقوله أن الإنسان غالبًا ما يفصل بين الأب والابن. فيظن أن بميلاد الابن حدث في الله تغيير، فصار الآب، ولم يكن قبل الولادة هكذا، إذ نظن أن الولادة حسية مثلما يحدث في الخليقة، وأنها لم تتم أزليًا. فلو أن الإنجيلي بدأ بالحديث عنه أنه "ابن الله" لدخل الشك لدى البعض أنهما إلهان منفصلان. لذا بدأ باللقب "الكلمة" الذي لا يتخيل الإنسان أنه منفصل عن الله.
v     يدعوه "الكلمة" لأنه يستعد للتعليم بأن هذا الكلمة هو ابن الله الوحيد، فلا يظن أحد أنه ولادته حسّية. فبإعطائه لقب "الكلمة" ينزع مقدمًا ما يتعرض له الشخص من وهمٍ شرير ويزيله عنه. لقد أظهر أن الابن من الآب، وأنه ولد دون ألم (تغيير)[83].
v     لئلا يظن أحد عند سماعه "في البدء" أنه ليس بمولود أيضًا، عالج هذا في الحال بقوله أنه كان "عند الله" قبل أن يعلن أنه هو الله. وهو يمنع أي أحد من افتراض أن الكلمة بسيطة كما لو كانت مجرد كلمة منطوقة أو مدركة، مضيفًا إليها أداة التعريف... إنه لم يقل "كان في الله" بل "عند الله" معلنًا سرمديته كأقنوم. بعد ذلك يعلن عنها بأكثر وضوح مضيفًا أيضًا "والكلمة كان الله".
v     لم يدعه "كلمة" بل أضاف أداة التعرف ليميزه عن البقية (كلمة الإنسان)[84].
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
v     هذا التعبير "في البدء كان" لا يعلن سوى الوجودbeing الدائم، وأنه وجود مطلق[85].
v     "كان اللوغوس" لأن كلمة "وجودbeing" تستخدم للإنسان لتمييز الوقت الحاضر وحده، وأما بخصوص الله فتشير إلى السرمدية. لذلك عندما يستخدم "كان" بخصوص طبيعتنا تعني الماضي، وعندما تستخدم بخصوص الله تعلن عن السرمدية[86].
v     هذا (الكلمة) هو جوهر إلهي حاصل في أقنوم بارز من أبيه خالٍ من انقسام عارض. وحتى لا تظن أن لاهوت الابن أدنى، وضع للحال الدلائل المُعرفة للاهوته فقال: "وكان الكلمة الله"[87].
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
v     إذ هو مولود فبسببٍ حسنٍ لم يجزم يوحنا أو غيره، سواء كان رسولاً أو نبيًا، أنه مخلوق. فإن هذا الذي تحدث عن نفسه بتواضع هكذا خلال تنازله لم يرد أن يقف صامتًا في هذا الأمر... لقد نطق بكلمات متواضعة (يو 5: 30؛12: 49)... لكنه لو كان مخلوقًا لتحدث قائلاً: "لا تظنوا إني مولود من الآب، بل أنا مخلوق غير مولود، ولست شريكًا في جوهره". لكن إذ هذا أمره، فعلى العكس نطق بكلمات تلزم البشر حتى بغير إرادتهم أو رغبتهم أن يقبلوا الفكر الآخر. كقوله: "أنا في الآب والآب فيّ" (يو 14: 11)، "أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس؟ الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب" (يو 14: 9)، وأيضًا: "لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب" (يو 5: 23)، "لأنه كما أن الآب يقيم الموتى ويحيي، كذلك الابن أيضًا يحي من يشاء" (يو 5: 21). "أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل" (يو 5: 17). "كما أن الآب يعرفني وأنا أعرف الآب" (يو 10: 15). "وأنا والآب واحد" (يو 10: 30)[88].
v     أصابت الدهشة إشعياء النبي عندما قال: "وميلاده من يخبر به؟ لأن حياته رُفعت من الأرض" (إش 8:53). حقًا لقد رفع من الأرض تمامًا كل آثار الميلاد الأزلي، لأنه يفوق الإدراك. وإذا كان فوق الإدراك فكيف يمكن أن نقول أنه مخلوق، لأننا نستطيع أن نحدد بوضوح زمن بداية المخلوقات وكيفية وجودها، أما البدء فنعجز عن تحديد زمن بدايته.
v      في هذا "البدءArchi" الذي هو فوق الكل وعلى الكل "كان الكلمة"، ليس من الطبائع المخلوقة التي تحت قدمي البدء، وإنما عاليًا عنها جميعًا، لأنه "في البدء"، أي من ذات الطبيعة والكائن دائمًا مع الآب له طبيعة الذي ولده... منه ومعه له السيادةarchi على الكل.
القديس كيرلس الكبير
v     بالقول "في البدء كان"، وليس "بعد البدء" يعني أنه لم يكن بدء بدون اللوغوس، وبإعلانه " كان اللوغوسعند الله" يعني غياب أية شائبة في علاقة الابن بالآب، لأن اللوغوس يفكر فيه ككل مع كيان الله ككل[89].
v     خشي الإنجيلي من أذهاننا التي ينقصها التمرن، ولا يثق في آذاننا ليقدم لقب "الآب"، لئلا يتصور الجسداني في فكرة وجود أم أيضًا. ولم يذكر في إعلانه "الابن" حتى لا يجعل أحد اللاهوت بشريًا بنوعٍ من الهوى. لهذا دعاه اللوغوس، فكما أن كلمتك تصدر عن ذهنك دون تدخل لهوى، هكذا أيضًا عند سماعك "الكلمة" لا تفهم ذلك عن شيءٍ صدر بهوى[90]
v     أولئك الذين يقدمون لنا أية أفكار صالحة عن مثل هذه الأسرار، هم غير قادرين حقًا على التعبير عن الطبيعة الإلهية.
أنهم يتكلمون بالأحرى عن بهاء مجد اللّه ورسم جوهره (عب 3:1)، صورة اللّه، وفي البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان اللّه(يو1:1). كل هذه التعبيرات تبدو لنا نحن الذين لم نرَ الطبيعة الإلهية مثل الذهب من هذا الكنز. ولكن بالنسبة لهؤلاء القادرين على رؤية الحقيقة، فإنها شبه الذهب وليست ذهبًا لامعًا، إنها ذهب مع جمان من فضة (نش 1: 11). إن الفضة كما يقول الكتاب: "لسان الصديق فضة مختارة (أم 20:10)".
هنا نتكشف أن الطبيعة الإلهية تتجاوز كل مفهوم نحاول أن ندركه.
فهمنا للطبيعة الإلهية يشبه ما نهدف إليه. إن أحدًا ما لم يرها ولا يستطيع أن يراها، ولكن خلال مرآة ولغز (1 كو12:13).
إنها تعطينا انعكاسًا لما نفكر فيه، أي انعكاس موجود في الروح بصورة معينة.
كل كلمة تمثل هذه المفاهيم تشبه نقطة ينقصها أن تمتد، حيث إنها قاصرة عن التعبير عما في العقل...
وكل كلمة تقال كمحاولة للتعبير عن اللّه تبدو مثل نقطة صغيرة غير قادرة للامتداد لتتناسب مع الغرض، إذ تقاد خلال مثل هذه المفاهيم لإدراك ما لا يمكن إدراكه سوى خلال الإيمان بها أن تقيم ذاتيًا طبيعة تفوق كل ذكاء[91].
القديس غريغوريوس النيسي
v     يُدعى الكلمة والابن وقوة الله وحكمة الله. الكلمة لأنه بلا عيب، والقوة لأنه كامل، والابن لأنه مولود من الآب، والحكمة لأنه واحد مع الآب في السرمدية، واحد في اللاهوت. ليس أن الآب أقنوم واحد مع الابن. إذ يوجد تمايز واضح بين الآب والابن يأتي من الولادة، هكذا المسيح هو إله من إله، خالد من خالد، كامل من كامل[92].
القديس أمبروسيوس
v     يوجد الله الواحد الذي أعلن عن نفسه بيسوع المسيح ابنه، الذي هو كلمته (اللوغوس)، ليس منطوقا به بل جوهري. لأنه ليس صوتًا لأداة نطق بل أقنوم مولود بالقوة الإلهية[93].
 القديس أغناطيوس
كانت كلمة "لوغوس" معروفة لدي اليهود والأمم، عرفها هيرقليتسHeracllitus حوالي 500 ق. م بأنها العقل الجامع الذي يحكم العالم ويخترقه، وقد تبناه الرواقيون وأشاعوه. وفي اليهودية الهيلينية "اللوغوس" هو أقنوم مستقل، تطورت فكرته ليكون مصاحبًا للحكمة (صوفيا) (الحكمة 9: 1، 2؛ 18: 15). إذ ربط فيلون السكندري بين تعبيرات فلسفية ومفاهيم كتابية قال أن اللوغوس هو نموذج إلهي جاء العالم صورة له.
v     "لوغوس" في اليونانية لها معان كثيرة. فهي تعني الكلمة والعقل والتقدير وعلة الأشياء الفردية التي عليها تقوم.بكل هذه جميعًا نحن نعلن عن المسيح[94].
 القديس جيروم
v     لكننا نعلم أن المسيح لم يُولد كمثل كلمة منطوق بها، بل هو الكلمة الكائن الجوهري الحي، لا يُنطق بشفتين ولا ينتشر متبددًا، بل هو مولود من الآبأبديًا، لا يُوصف في الجوهر. إذ" في البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله".إنه جالس عن يمين الله،الكلمةيفهم إرادة الآب،خالد،كل الأشياء كائنة بأمره.
الكلمة نزل وصعد، أما الكلمة التي ننطق نحن بها فإنها تنزل ولا تصعد.
ينطق "الكلمة" قائلاً: "أنا أتكلم بما رأيت عند أبي" (يو38:8).
للكلمة سلطان، يملك على كل شيء، إذ أعطى الآب كل شيء للابن (مت 27:11،يو22:5)[95].
القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي
v     إن كان قد وُجد وقت لم يكن فيه الابن، يكون الأب نورًا قاتمًا. فإنه كيف لا يكون نورًا قاتمًا إن كان ليس له بهاء؟ فالآب موجود دائمًا، والابن موجود دائًمًا... البهاء يتولد من النور، ومع ذلك فالبهاء أزلي مع النور الذي يلده. النور دائم والبهاء دائم. النور يولد بهاءه، لكن هل وُجد بدون بهائه؟... لتقبلوا أن الله يلد ابنه السرمدي[

فهاك موقع  إليكترونى إن كنت  تعرف أن تقرأء  أو  إجعل أحداً يقرا لك إن أردت رداً- وما أنت  بمريد  هدايةً ولا نوراً 
ولا بصيرةً
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10093
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
 >>>التصـــــيــــــيـــــد  رقـــــــم 20:-
(20) أورد متى في [ 9 : 18 ] حكاية ابنة رئيس المجمع فقال : (( وفيما هو يكلمهم بهذا، إِذَا رَئِيسٌ لِلْمَجْمَعِ قَدْ تَقَدَّمَ وَسَجَدَ لَهُ قَائِلاً : ابْنَتِي الآنَ مَاتَتْ. وَلَكِنْ تَعَالَ وَالْمُسْهَا بِيَدِكَ فَتَحْيَا فَقَامَ يَسُوعُ وَتَبِعَهُ وَمَعَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ…))

وهنا تصريح من رئيس المجمع بأن ابنته ماتت ، لكن مرقس ذكر في روايته [ 5 : 22 ] أنها كانت مريضة ولم تمت فيقول : (( وإذا واحداً من رؤساء المجمع . . . طلب إليه كثيراً قائلاً : (( ابنتي الصغيرة على آخر نسمة ، ليتك تأتي وتضع يدك عليها لتشفى ))

والذي يمعن النظر في قراءة هذه القصة بين متى ومرقس لا يتطرق إليه الشك في أنها واحدة ، لكن عند متى أن الفتاة ميتة وأبوها يطلب إحياءها ، وعند مرقس أن الفتاة مريضة وأبوها يطلب شفاءها ، وفرق كبير بين الحالتين .
*الرد المسيحى   على  التصييد والمصادرة  الكيدية *
 الانجيل بمسجليه الامناء كانوا دقيقيين جدا جدا  - وأمناء بشكل فائق فالابنة كانت مريضة مرضاً شديداً جدا ميئؤسا من شفائها وكانت –فى حال الموت – ذهب الاب يايروس ساجدا متضرعا إلى المسيح وهو يغالب بإيمانه اليأس الذى تتطرق  للرفقة والاهل والجيران والاصدقاء –والصبية فى* حال الاحتضار(على  آخر نسمة  -يعنى على شفا الموت)وهذه أوضحها  البشير متى ومرقس بلا تعارض*  --فأرسلوا خلفه من يقول   قدماتت إبنتك لا تتعب المعلم  *--وهى الحقيقة التى اخفاها المدلس تحايلا وتزييفا  -فى الانجيل بحسب مرقس الاصحاح الخامس  الايه 35*- فسمع يسوع هذه الكلمة –ولكن إستمر يايروس المؤمن مصمما على التشبث بالرجاء فى المسيح انه يقدر ان يستردها بالاقامة من الاموات فتحيا –فقال له الرب لاتخف  آمن فقط أى إستمر على النمو والثبات والمثابرة فى هذا الايمان وأنا سأقيم الابنه سؤاءا كانت تحتضر ام ماتت فعلا  ترى  هل بحسن نية قد فاتت المهاجم هذه الحقيقة الجلية  وهذا التسلسل المنطقي الواضح لفطنة القارئ اللبيب


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يونيو 2012)

##
_التلكيك   والتمحيك   رقم  21_
(21) كتب مرقس في [ 10 : 35 ] ما نصه : (( وتقدم إليه يعقوب ويوحنا إبنا زبدي قائلين : يا معلم نريد أن تفعل لنا كل ما طلبناه . فقال لهما ماذا تريد أن افعل لكما ؟ فقالا له : أعطنا أن نجلس واحد عن يمينك والآخر على يسارك في مجدك . ))

لكن متى في [ 20 : 20 ] يقول : (( حينئذ تقدمت إليه أم إبني زبدي مع ابنيها وسجدت وطلبت منه شيئاً فقال لها : ماذا تريدين ؟ قالت : قل أن يجلس ابناي هذان واحد عن يمينك والآخر عن يسارك في ملكوتك . ))

والاختلاف هنا واضح بين الروايتين ، فبينما الأم هي التي تتقدم وتطلب من يسوع أن يجعل أحد أبنائها عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره على حسب رواية متى ، نجد أن الولدين هما اللذان يتقدمان ويطلبان ذلك عى حسب رواية مرقس !! والقصة واحدة والزمان واحد والمكان واحد .

ولان  المهاجم ومن نقل عنهم  ومن  يدلسهم  أيضا  الكل  بالكليلة   اجبن من ان  ينسبوا  إلى أنفسهم  هذا  الهراء  المبنى على  التعسف الكيدى   والتصييد فى النصوص- فلهذا  نسب الاعتراض إلى  نكرة  من نكرات  الملاحدة والوجودين – فلا  مندوحة  من الاشارة إلى البيض التالف(الخاسر  )  -السابق الاشارة إليه. فعلى أشكالها  تقع الطيور.
*الــــــــــــرد الـــمسيــحى   علـــيه بــنعمة الله*

لايوجد اي تعارض بين الاعداد ولكن الاثنين مكملين لبعض وموضحين ان الطلب كان فيه نوع من التكراروالإلحاح فهما طلبا أولا ثم  طلبا من امهما ان تتوسط للمسيح في هذا الطلب وبدات مريم امهما فى محاولة ثانية  ثم كررا الطلب علي المسيح او بمعني تابعا الحوار مع المسيح في نفس الموضوع
والدليل علي ذلك سياق الكلام
وساعرض الاعداد معا ثم بترتيب
انجيل متي 20
20: 20 حينئذ تقدمت اليه ام ابني زبدي مع ابنيها و سجدت و طلبت منه شيئا
فالذي تقدم اليه اولا هي ام ابني زبدي وهي اتت مع ابنيها وليست لوحدها
وام ابني زبدي هي سالومى خالة المسيح فيعقوب ويوحنا ظنا أن السيد المسيح سيوافق على طلبهما بسبب القرابة الجسدية. ولكن ليس هذا هو موقف المسيح من القرابة الجسدية (مت 46:12-50)
20: 21 فقال لها ماذا تريدين قالت له قل ان يجلس ابناي هذان واحد عن يمينك و الاخر عن اليسار في ملكوتك
والسيد المسيح بدا حواره معها اولا ولكن ابنيها معها يشاركان في الحوار
والذي يؤكد ذلك اجابة الرب يسوع المسيح فهو قال
20: 22 فاجاب يسوع و قال لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان اتستطيعان ان تشربا الكاس التي سوف اشربها انا و ان تصطبغا بالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها انا قالا له نستطيع
وهنا المسيح يجاول ابني زبدي وليس امهما وهما الذين يجيباه وهنا نبدأ ان نشعر بفرق في الحوار بمعني فاصل في الحوار فهو بدأ كلامه مع الام واكمل الكلام مع التلميذين ولهذا هو حوار مشترك بين ام ابني زبدي وابني زبدي والمسيح ايضا والام وابنيها هم كلهم يطلبون من المسيح والام بدأت اولا والابنين اكملا الحوار
ويكمل المسيح الحوار مع ابني زبدي فقط
20: 23 فقال لهما اما كاسي فتشربانها و بالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها انا تصطبغان و اما الجلوس عن يميني و عن يساري فليس لي ان اعطيه الا للذين اعد لهم من ابي
اذا متي البشير لم يقول ان الحوار كان مع الام فقط ولم يقل ان الطلبة من الام فقط ولكن الام طلبت وابنيها طلبا ايضا والمسيح اجاب الابنين واكمل حواره معهما

انجيل مرقس 10
10: 35 و تقدم اليه يعقوب و يوحنا ابنا زبدي قائلين يا معلم نريد ان تفعل لنا كل ما طلبنا
بالفعل ابني زبدي تقدما اليه معا امهما ومرقس الرسول يركز عليهما فقط
وسؤالهم يكشف ان هذا ليس بداية الحوار
فهما يقولوا نريد ان تفعل لنا كل ما طلبنا اي يكلماه عن طلب قيل له قبل ذلك وهو بالطبع طلب امهما التي بدات الحوار ولكن مرقس البشير لا يبدا الحوار من بدايته ولكن يختصر
اذا هذه الجمله تؤكد ان لا يوجد تناقض
10: 36 فقال لهما ماذا تريدان ان افعل لكما
فالمسيح يسالهم لكي يكرروا الطلب ويعترفوا ان هذا هو ارادتهما
10: 37 فقالا له اعطنا ان نجلس واحد عن يمينك و الاخر عن يسارك في مجدك
10: 38 فقال لهما يسوع لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان اتستطيعان ان تشربا الكاس التي اشربها انا و ان تصطبغا بالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها انا
10: 39 فقالا له نستطيع فقال لهما يسوع اما الكاس التي اشربها انا فتشربانها و بالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها انا تصطبغان
10: 40 و اما الجلوس عن يميني و عن يساري فليس لي ان اعطيه الا للذين اعد لهم
وهو يكمل الحوار معهما فقط كما ذكر متي البشير تماما وبهذا نتاكد ان لا يوجد تناقض بين الاثنين بل الاثنين يذكروا نفس الحورا بطريقه تكميليه فمتي البشير يبدا من البداية ويذكر ان الذي بدا الام ويكمل حوار المسيح مع التلميذين بعد ان كررا الطلبه ومرقس البشير يبدا من المنتصف وقت تكرارهما الطلبه ويكمل كمتي البشير تماما
موقع اليكترونى للمطالعة 


http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11368


----------



## Strident (15 يونيو 2012)

سؤال بس....هل السائل قرا اي حاجة من اللي كتبه الراجل اللي مضيع وقته ونهاره وليله في الإجابة؟

هل السائل اصﻻً قرأ اسئلته؟


----------



## فخور بإيماني (15 يونيو 2012)

لن أجيب بعد الآن ولن أدخل إلى الموضوع مرة أخرى


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يونيو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> لن أجيب بعد الآن ولن أدخل إلى الموضوع مرة أخرى



*حسنا ...... فأنك لست إلا ناقل لا قيمة لك ...... *


----------



## Thunder Coptic (15 يونيو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> لن أجيب بعد الآن ولن أدخل إلى الموضوع مرة أخرى



ههههههه
مكان من الاول
بتدخل نفسك في حاجه متفهمش فيها ليه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 يونيو 2012)

التلكيك والتمحيك رقم 21
(21) كتب مرقس في [ 10 : 35 ] ما نصه : (( وتقدم إليه يعقوب ويوحنا إبنا زبدي قائلين : يا معلم نريد أن تفعل لنا كل ما طلبناه . فقال لهما ماذا تريد أن افعل لكما ؟ فقالا له : أعطنا أن نجلس واحد عن يمينك والآخر على يسارك في مجدك . ))

لكن متى في [ 20 : 20 ] يقول : (( حينئذ تقدمت إليه أم إبني زبدي مع ابنيها وسجدت وطلبت منه شيئاً فقال لها : ماذا تريدين ؟ قالت : قل أن يجلس ابناي هذان واحد عن يمينك والآخر عن يسارك في ملكوتك . ))

والاختلاف هنا واضح بين الروايتين ، فبينما الأم هي التي تتقدم وتطلب من يسوع أن يجعل أحد أبنائها عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره على حسب رواية متى ، نجد أن الولدين هما اللذان يتقدمان ويطلبان ذلك عى حسب رواية مرقس !! والقصة واحدة والزمان واحد والمكان واحد .

ولان المهاجم ومن نقل عنهم ومن يدلسهم أيضا الكل بالكليلة اجبن من ان ينسبوا إلى أنفسهم هذا الهراء المبنى على التعسف الكيدى والتصييد فى النصوص- فلهذا نسب الاعتراض إلى نكرة من نكرات الملاحدة والوجودين – فلا مندوحة من الاشارة إلى البيض التالف(الخاسر ) -السابق الاشارة إليه. فعلى أشكالها تقع الطيور.
الــــــــــــرد الـــمسيــحى علـــيه بــنعمة الله

لايوجد اي تعارض بين الاعداد ولكن الاثنين مكملين لبعض وموضحين ان الطلب كان فيه نوع من التكراروالإلحاح فهما طلبا أولا ثم طلبا من امهما ان تتوسط للمسيح في هذا الطلب وبدات مريم امهما فى محاولة ثانية ثم كررا الطلب علي المسيح او بمعني تابعا الحوار مع المسيح في نفس الموضوع
والدليل علي ذلك سياق الكلام
وساعرض الاعداد معا ثم بترتيب
انجيل متي 20
20: 20 حينئذ تقدمت اليه ام ابني زبدي مع ابنيها و سجدت و طلبت منه شيئا
فالذي تقدم اليه اولا هي ام ابني زبدي وهي اتت مع ابنيها وليست لوحدها
وام ابني زبدي هي سالومى خالة المسيح فيعقوب ويوحنا ظنا أن السيد المسيح سيوافق على طلبهما بسبب القرابة الجسدية. ولكن ليس هذا هو موقف المسيح من القرابة الجسدية (مت 46:12-50)
20: 21 فقال لها ماذا تريدين قالت له قل ان يجلس ابناي هذان واحد عن يمينك و الاخر عن اليسار في ملكوتك
والسيد المسيح بدا حواره معها اولا ولكن ابنيها معها يشاركان في الحوار
والذي يؤكد ذلك اجابة الرب يسوع المسيح فهو قال
20: 22 فاجاب يسوع و قال لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان اتستطيعان ان تشربا الكاس التي سوف اشربها انا و ان تصطبغا بالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها انا قالا له نستطيع
وهنا المسيح يجاول ابني زبدي وليس امهما وهما الذين يجيباه وهنا نبدأ ان نشعر بفرق في الحوار بمعني فاصل في الحوار فهو بدأ كلامه مع الام واكمل الكلام مع التلميذين ولهذا هو حوار مشترك بين ام ابني زبدي وابني زبدي والمسيح ايضا والام وابنيها هم كلهم يطلبون من المسيح والام بدأت اولا والابنين اكملا الحوار
ويكمل المسيح الحوار مع ابني زبدي فقط
20: 23 فقال لهما اما كاسي فتشربانها و بالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها انا تصطبغان و اما الجلوس عن يميني و عن يساري فليس لي ان اعطيه الا للذين اعد لهم من ابي
اذا متي البشير لم يقول ان الحوار كان مع الام فقط ولم يقل ان الطلبة من الام فقط ولكن الام طلبت وابنيها طلبا ايضا والمسيح اجاب الابنين واكمل حواره معهما

انجيل مرقس 10
10: 35 و تقدم اليه يعقوب و يوحنا ابنا زبدي قائلين يا معلم نريد ان تفعل لنا كل ما طلبنا
بالفعل ابني زبدي تقدما اليه معا امهما ومرقس الرسول يركز عليهما فقط
وسؤالهم يكشف ان هذا ليس بداية الحوار
فهما يقولوا نريد ان تفعل لنا كل ما طلبنا اي يكلماه عن طلب قيل له قبل ذلك وهو بالطبع طلب امهما التي بدات الحوار ولكن مرقس البشير لا يبدا الحوار من بدايته ولكن يختصر
اذا هذه الجمله تؤكد ان لا يوجد تناقض
10: 36 فقال لهما ماذا تريدان ان افعل لكما
فالمسيح يسالهم لكي يكرروا الطلب ويعترفوا ان هذا هو ارادتهما
10: 37 فقالا له اعطنا ان نجلس واحد عن يمينك و الاخر عن يسارك في مجدك
10: 38 فقال لهما يسوع لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان اتستطيعان ان تشربا الكاس التي اشربها انا و ان تصطبغا بالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها انا
10: 39 فقالا له نستطيع فقال لهما يسوع اما الكاس التي اشربها انا فتشربانها و بالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها انا تصطبغان
10: 40 و اما الجلوس عن يميني و عن يساري فليس لي ان اعطيه الا للذين اعد لهم
وهو يكمل الحوار معهما فقط كما ذكر متي البشير تماما وبهذا نتاكد ان لا يوجد تناقض بين الاثنين بل الاثنين يذكروا نفس الحورا بطريقه تكميليه فمتي البشير يبدا من البداية ويذكر ان الذي بدا الام ويكمل حوار المسيح مع التلميذين بعد ان كررا الطلبه ومرقس البشير يبدا من المنتصف وقت تكرارهما الطلبه ويكمل كمتي البشير تماما
موقع اليكترونى للمطالعة 


http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11368


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 يونيو 2012)

قال المهاجم 

(22) يتحدث يوحنا عن شهادة المسيح ، ولكنه يسوق حديثاً متناقضاً فمرة يذكر على لسان المسيح أن شهادته حق ومقبولة ، ومرة أخرى يذكر أنها باطل وغير مقبوله ، والمراد في الحالتين شهادته لنفسه .

فقد كتب يوحنا في [ 8 : 14 ] أن المسيح قال : (( إن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي حق ))

إلا انه قد كتب في [ 5 : 31 ] أن المسيح قال : (( إن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي غير حق ))

وإذا قلنا أن هاتين العبارتين يمكن تأويل التناقض الظاهر الموجود فيهما بأن تكون كل عبارة منهما قيلت لسبب خاص . ولكن مما لا شك فيه أن المسيح هو رسول من عند الله ، بل هم يدعون أنه الله ، فكيف يصح أن يكذب ذلك الكذب الصريح فيقول إن شهادته لنفسه كاذبة مع أنها صادقه لا محالة ، فلا مناص من كذب العبارة الثانية مهما قيل في رفع التناقض
الـــــــــــــــــــرد المسيحى عليه .
خلط متعمد وتجاوز السياق بإفتراء وتحامل ظالم وتتطاول وإزدراء بالمقدسات مبعثه التعصب الاعمى فالسياق هو 
كالاتى 
الرب يسوع المسيح يكلمكم فى الاصحاح الخامس من الانجيل ليوحنا مقدماً لكم نفسه أنه هو الاله المتجسد أنه الكلمة الالهى الذى أخلى مظاهر المجد من حول ذاته متخذاً إنسانية تامة كاملة بصفته نبي الانبياء وخاتمهم ورسول الله الحقيقي الى البشر متمما الايمان ومكمله وناظراً عليه ورئيساً له 
وعليه فيسوع – الاله المتأنس المتجسد - كإنسان هو مولود تحت حكم وسلطان وأحكام الناموس الموسوى –الشريعة الموسوية (غلاطية4:4)...
والشريعة الموسوية- وإنجيلنا يتوافق معها متمما ومكملا ومنسجماً - قالت أنه فى أى امر من أمور الحياة تقوم أى معلومة على وجود شاهدين أو ثلاثة يتفقون على شهادتهم المؤكدة كلٍ على حدى ..-سفر التثنية الاصحاح19 الايه15. والانجيل بحسب متى ص18 والايه 16 -وعلي ما تقدم فالمسيح يقول لهم يا يهود يامن تعاندونى وتتشككون فى صحة نبوتى ورسالتى كرسول من الله –حسب ما يظهر من ظاهر الامر فى ظاهره لعيونكم الجسدانية التى تحكم على الظاهر ؟؟-فلو إفترضت جدلا أننى أشهد لنفسي وحدى بلا شهود أخرين لكانت شهادتى فى هذه الحالة مشكوك فيها ومجروحة لكننى يشهد لى أبي السمواى -وقد سمعتم صوت شهادته رعدا يخرق أذانكم - ومعجزات إقامة موتى وأبراء مرضي 
(( إنجيل متى إصحاح11والاية 5- إنجيل لوقا الاصحاح7الايه21))
كما ان يوحنا المعمدان الذى هو أعظم من مجرد نبي -شهد لى أمامكم علنياً وإقتضي الامر أن ترسلوا له أحبارا ويهود فريسيون ومسئؤلين مجتمعيين لتسالوه عن طبيعته هو وعن طبيعتى انا فشهد لى . 
كأن الرب يقول لهم أننى –لست بمحط شبهه الكذب – إننى مصدق من الشهود –الاعمال التى أعملها –تشهد لى – أبي يشهد لى – الكتب تشهد لى (يوحنا 5:الايه39)–ويوحنا المعمدان يشهد لى – إذن –والكلام هنا على لسان حال المسيح انه مشهود له على الكثير من المستويات -صدقونى لانى نبي حق وشهادتى هى الحق . لانى -وهو هنا يفترض المستحيل -جدلا لو كنت الشاهد الوحيد –لكانت شهادتى غير حق. أو مجروحة أو مشكوك فيها . إذن هذه جملة شرطية تنفي نفياً لم يحدث.
وهذا من صميم دستور وقوانين اليهود- لاقامة الحجة عليهم 
أما فى الاصحاح الثامن فالمسيح هنا يواجه تصييداً وتمحيكاً من اليهود لا يفترق عن تمحيكة الصلعمى الكافر ومصاداراته المؤسسة على إقتطاع نصاً ما من سياقه وإقتلاع كلمات ما من سياقها --ليخدع بها البسطاء تدليسا وإفتراءاً ونصبا 
فالمسيح يشهد لعمله ولصلاحه ولقداسته ورحمته تجاه انجيله وكنيسته –يشهد ويفصح –فى الاصحاح الثامن عن مصدره الالهى ووحدانيته مع الاب فى الجوهر ووحده كيانه ومشيئته فى الاب وأرساله من كيان الاب –إلها حقيقيا كاملا ظاهرا فى الجسد ليفتدى الخطأءة –مقدما خلاصاً وكفارةً –يراوغ ويناور الصلعمى إستغباءأ ورفضا للتمتع بها مكابرة وإغتراراً- وإستغناءاً عن بر الله بطلب إثبات بر نفسه – فشهادة المسيح –الذى أثبتنا من خلال الانجيل ليوحنا –كونها شهادة مدعمة بشهادة الكتب النبوية(يوحنا 5 الايه39) -والاب السماوى ويوحنا المعمدان-شهادة حق\ سارع اليهود تعجلا فى مصادرة التعبير المسيحى – وإيقاع مزايده موهومة ومغالطة عن أصلانية شهادة المسيح المدعومة من الاب ومن أعماله وأفعاله وسيرته الطاهرة وشريعته التطهيرية النقية العلياء وشهادة يوحنا
موقع لدراسة هذا الموضوع تفصيليـــًا أكاديميـــــًا:
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11477
[]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 يونيو 2012)

مغالطة رقم 23 عامرة بالتنطـــــع البحت -- والتقييم مترووووك إلى ضمير القارئ السوى الطبيعى -الباحث العلمى -المنطقي الموضوعى - غير السقيم غير المُغـــرض أى غير الصلعمى 

(23) جاء في متى [ 18 : 15] قول المسيح : (( إِنْ أَخْطَأَ إِلَيْكَ أَخُوكَ، فَاذْهَبْ إِلَيْهِ وَعَاتِبْهُ بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ. فَإِذَا سَمِعَ لَكَ، تَكُونُ قَدْ رَبِحْتَ أَخَاكَ. وَإِذَا لَمْ يَسْمَعْ، فَخُذْ مَعَكَ أَخاً آخَرَ أَوِ اثْنَيْنِ، حَتَّى يَثْبُتَ كُلُّ أَمْرٍ بِشَهَادَةِ شَاهِدَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٍ. فَإِذَا لَمْ يَسْمَعْ لَهُمَا، فَاعْرِضِ الأَمْرَ عَلَى الْكَنِيسَةِ. فَإِذَا لَمْ يَسْمَعْ لِلْكَنِيسَةِ أَيْضاً، فَلْيَكُنْ عِنْدَكَ كَالْوَثَنِيِّ وَجَابِي الضَّرَائِبِ . ))

إلا انه تقدم في نفس الإنجيل في الاصحاح الخامس قول المسيح : (( لا تنتقموا ممن يسيىء إليكم من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر (فبين الأمر بالمسامحة والحكم عليه بأنه وثني وكافر تناقض ظاهر فتأمل (( !
إنتهى الاقتباس 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الـــــــــــرد المسيحى عليه

على ما فى النصوص التى اقتطعها المحمدى الصلعمى المفترى من سياقها من تحوير -من طرفه هو طبعا ليظهر الامر على وجود تناقض ظاهر علما بأن اعمى القلب --قال أنه تناقض (ظـاهر ) فى النصوص-فقط لمن فى نفوسهم مرض وخبث 
فالنص الذى حرفه المفترى – فى الاصحاح الخامس من متى ايه 38 لم تقال كما اوردها المدلس ليدلس على الصبيان والغلمان الامارد والغلمان المخلدون الذين لا ينزفون -.. فالايه وردت هكذا 
•	(((8. «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ.
•	39. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ (بالشر المقابل)بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً.
•	40. وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضاً.
•	41. وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِداً فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ.
•	42. مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ.
•	43. «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ.
•	44. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ
•	45. لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ.)) إنتهى الاقتباس من الوحى الالهى القدسي ..
أما النص الاخر الذى رغب المدلس فى تشويهه 
•	الانجيل لمتى 18أيه 15 فهو يشرح أن شخصا أخطأء –تعدى على أخر فيقوم الضحية بالذهاب الى الجانى المعتدى طالبا التصالح والتراضى ويكرر المحاولة فردياً ثم يدخل أكابر الاهل والاصدقاء كوسطاء وشهود فيتدخلوا للصلح ويتوسطوا للتفاهم والتراضي حتى تتمكن وشائج المحبة ووثائق المغفرة ويتم الصلح من قبل مبادرة المظلوم لا الظالم : المغدور لا الغادر فإن إمتنع الغادر الظالم  -الطرف المبادر بالاساءه- عن الاستجابة للصلح   فيتبقى على المظلوم المساء إليه اللجؤء للكنيسة كجماعة روحية(برئاسة الاسقف) تعنى بالصلاح والاصلاح الروحى الادبي  وتدعيم الاخلاقيات وتوطيد القيم -فإن لم يسمع للكنيسة –فهو بالتأكيد منطقيا -يحاكى ويضاحى شخصا خارج الملة –شرعاً وقانوناً وعدلا مثل أى مؤسسة أو حزباً أو جماعةً من لا يخضع لدستورها وقوانينها ولاوائحها وأحكامها التنظيمية فهو يقيناً خارجاً منشقا مخالفا لها –ليس فى ذلك غبنا ولا ظلما ,.. ولا تناقض بل تفعيل وإنسجام وتفسير وتفصيبل للنص الاول الذى حاول المفترى تشوييهه لمن لا يعلمون - فلا انتقام هنا ولا تشفي ولا مقاومة للشر بالشر المقابل بالمثل - بل بالعكس :فيه الاحسان ومحاولة رد المعتدى عن غييه بتدخيل وتوسيط فاعلوا الخير من عدول الوسطاء من كبائر القوم بما لهم من خبرة –والكنيسة بما لها من فعالية ونفاذ -على أن نصاً أخراً يكمل ويتمم ونربطه بالنص الالهى القدسي الذى يفسره ويبيينه ويكمله ويفصله فى الانجيل بحسب لوقا الاصحاح 17 الايتين 3و4 عن المغفرة المتكررة (
•	3. اِحْتَرِزُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ. وَإِنْ أَخْطَأَ إِلَيْكَ أَخُوكَ فَوَبِّخْهُ وَإِنْ تَابَ فَاغْفِرْ لَهُ.
•	4. وَإِنْ أَخْطَأَ إِلَيْكَ سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ فِي الْيَوْمِ وَرَجَعَ إِلَيْكَ سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ فِي الْيَوْمِ قَائِلاً: أَنَا تَائِبٌ فَاغْفِرْ لَهُ».))) أنتهى الاقتباس . فالخط الثابت الذى يدلس فيه الزميل - هـــــــو تكرار المغفرة والسماح واللطف وعدم مقابلة العدوان بالعدوان --بل محاولة تصفية الاجواء بالتفاهم والتصافي الحوارى بشهادة شهود..
•	وحتى لو اعتبر المسيحى احدا ما كالوثنى والعشار ..لحقيقة عداون ثم مكابرة وإغترار وعصيان وانعزال وعدوانية - هذا الاخير -فماذا ترى برأيك فعلت المسيحية بالعشارين (( من أسميتهم جباة الضرائب ))- ندرس فى الانجيل بحسب ما سجله معلمنا متى الاصحاح11  ما يلى :::
((16. «وَبِمَنْ أُشَبِّهُ هَذَا الْجِيلَ؟ يُشْبِهُ أَوْلاَداً جَالِسِينَ فِي الأَسْوَاقِ يُنَادُونَ إِلَى أَصْحَابِهِمْ
17. وَيَقُولُونَ: زَمَّرْنَا لَكُمْ فَلَمْ تَرْقُصُوا! نُحْنَا لَكُمْ فَلَمْ تَلْطِمُوا!
18. لأَنَّهُ جَاءَ يُوحَنَّا لاَ يَأْكُلُ وَلاَ يَشْرَبُ فَيَقُولُونَ: فِيهِ شَيْطَانٌ.
19. جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يَأْكُلُ وَيَشْرَبُ فَيَقُولُونَ: هُوَذَا إِنْسَانٌ أَكُولٌ وَشِرِّيبُ خَمْرٍ مُحِبٌّ لِلْعَشَّارِينَ وَالْخُطَاةِ. وَالْحِكْمَةُ تَبَرَّرَتْ مِنْ بَنِيهَا».))انتهى الاقتباس القدسي
•	لقد أحسن المسيح لهم وأكل عندهم وجالسهم ,اعلن أنه فتح باب التوبة لهم ,انه اتى ليدعوا الخطاة الى التوبة وقبلهم وآخاهم ---فهل فى هذا سبا او عدوانا --لقد امرت المسيحية بمحبة اعدائها والاحسان للمسيئين اليها بالدعاء لهم بالهداية وصلاح القلب والعقل.
إن هذا تلكيك وهى شبهه كيدية تربصية من لاشئ  
موضوع  ذى  علاقة  إدرس وتأمل  إضغط   هنا 
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11323


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 يونيو 2012)

التلكيك او المناورة التالية (رقم 24) -وكما قلنا تلاكيك وتصييد كلام  --واساءة تأؤيل الكلام 
----------------------------------------

(24) ذكر متى في [ 12 : 38 ] أن قوم من الكتبة والفريسيين طلبوا من المسيح أن يريهم آية فأجاب المسيح وقال لهم : (( جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية إلا آية يونان النبي))

فيفهم من قول المسيح ( جيل ) أنه أراد عموم من كان في عصره ، والجيل هو الطبقة المعاصرة من الناس .

لكن متى ناقض ما قد كتبه فذكر أن المسيح قام بعمل الآيات والمعجزات بعد أن صرح أن هذا الجيل لن يعطى آية !

فذكر ان المسيح كثر الطعام وأشفى الابرص ومشى على البحر . . .

ان ما ذكره متى يدل على ان الجيل الذي فيه المسيح لا تقع فيه آية إلا آية واحدة وهي قيامه من القبر بعد ثلاثة أيام فكل ما رواه الانجيليون من معجزات للمسيح هي روايات متناقضه مع هذه العبارة في خط مستقيم والعجيب أنه ذكر ذلك بعبارة تفيد الحصر بحيث لا يمكن تأويلها .
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{   إنتهى الاقتباس 
*  الـــــــــــــــــــــرد الــــــــــــــــمــــــــــســـــــــــيــحى عــــــلـــــيه*
  أن  الشعب الاسرائيلي فى البرية  حينما طلبوا لانفسهم  نبيا على التعاقب   فى  أجيالهم -  كموسي النبي – يكون   وسيطا  بينهم وبين  الله   فلا  يعودون  للمواجهه مع الله ولا معاينة بهاء مجد حضوره ولا يرون ناره وبروقه ولا يسمعون رعوده   بل يتكفل ذلك النبي بالوساطة – فعينوا  صفة هذا النبي  بتقديم  آيه  -معينه  وهى أنه   يبلغ رسالة   غيبيية  (من الغيب )من السماء   فمتى حدثت نبؤءته  -حكموا بقانونية ومشروعية نبوته   ووساطته   كما يتضح من تث 18الايات 20-22  ((20. وَأَمَّا النَّبِيُّ الذِي يُطْغِي فَيَتَكَلمُ بِاسْمِي كَلاماً لمْ أُوصِهِ أَنْ يَتَكَلمَ بِهِ أَوِ الذِي يَتَكَلمُ بِاسْمِ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى فَيَمُوتُ ذَلِكَ النَّبِيُّ.
•	21. وَإِنْ قُلتَ فِي قَلبِكَ: كَيْفَ نَعْرِفُ الكَلامَ الذِي لمْ يَتَكَلمْ بِهِ الرَّبُّ؟
•	22. فَمَا تَكَلمَ بِهِ النَّبِيُّ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ وَلمْ يَحْدُثْ وَلمْ يَصِرْ فَهُوَ الكَلامُ الذِي لمْ يَتَكَلمْ بِهِ الرَّبُّ بَل بِطُغْيَانٍ تَكَلمَ بِهِ النَّبِيُّ فَلا تَخَفْ مِنْهُ)))   انتهى الاقتباس 
•	فكان  سؤالهم  وبالتالى  اجابة المسيح  وبالتالى  مجرى السياق  كله منحصرا فى  موضوع  الايه  الموعوده المنتظرة – وبالتالى   الرب يسوع المسيح  ركز وحصر فى حواره معهم   فى الانجيل بحسب  يوحنا   الاصحاح  الثانى مايلي )) 18. فَسَأَلَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «أَيَّةَ آيَةٍ تُرِينَا حَتَّى تَفْعَلَ هَذَا؟»
•	19. أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «انْقُضُوا هَذَا الْهَيْكَلَ وَفِي ثلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أُقِيمُهُ».
•	20. فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «فِي سِتٍّ وَأَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً بُنِيَ هَذَا الْهَيْكَلُ أَفَأَنْتَ فِي ثلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ تُقِيمُهُ؟»
•	21. وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ يَقُولُ عَنْ هَيْكَلِ جَسَدِهِ.
•	22. فَلَمَّا قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ تَذَكَّرَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ هَذَا فَآمَنُوا بِالْكِتَابِ وَالْكلاَمِ الَّذِي قَالَهُ يَسُوعُ.
•	23. وَلَمَّا كَانَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ فِي عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ آمَنَ كَثِيرُونَ بِاسْمِهِ إِذْ رَأَوُا الآيَاتِ الَّتِي صَنَعَ.
•	24. لَكِنَّ يَسُوعَ لَمْ يَأْتَمِنْهُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَعْرِفُ الْجَمِيعَ.
•	25. وَلأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُحْتَاجاً أَنْ يَشْهَدَ أَحَدٌ عَنِ الإِنْسَانِ لأَنَّهُ عَلِمَ مَا كَانَ فِي الإِنْسَانِ.))  إنتهى الاقتباس من النص القدسي من الوحى الالهى المعصوم – هنا نرى الكتاب المقدس ينبرى  لنفسه مفسرا ما إلتبس على حسنى النوايا من  غموض  وفى  فضح ما  جادت به قريحة الخبث من لؤءم  وتدليس لدى الخبثاء
•	فكلام المسيح معهم  عن الايه الموعوده  المقصودة بعينها ختماً للشرعية –آية الشرعية المتفق عليها  عبر الكتب النبوية  -كونها ايه  التدليل على الشرعية والمصداقية –-و هى   أيه أصر المسيح على جعلها أيه صليبه الحقيقي المحيي وقيامته اليقيينية الفعلية المؤكده بجسده الجديد الممجد   قيامة حقيقية واهبا التجديد لمن  آمن به و تاب وأناب..  لكن المدلس أخذ ظاهر   ألفاظ كلامه-ليسوقه فى سياقات لم يعنها المسيح .-حيث قام المهاجم بتعميم ألفاظ خارج السياق الموضوعى –وإلباس الامور فى بعضها .لغرض خبيث فى نفسه.
أيضا  الفريسيين  لما تقدموا  غليه بحسب ما  أبرزه بأكثر إيضاحا معلمينا  مرقس ولوقا  فى إنجيليهما   طلبوا أيه  ((من السماء))  وهذه خديعة تماكرية -وكمين  مؤسس    على كون أياته كلها ليست من السماء فهم من إدعوا  عليه إفتراءاً    إنه ببعل زبول   رئيس الشياطين يخرج الشياطين ..وأمور أخر كثيرة كانوا يهاجمونه ويجدفون عليه زورا وتلفيقا لا  يفترق عن تلفيقات الصلاعمة  
إدرس  هنا:
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11354


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 يونيو 2012)

(25) اختلاف حول معرفة يوحنا المعمدان للمسيح :

إذا قرأنا ما جاء في الاصحاح الثالث من ( متى ) نجد أن المسيح لما جاء يتعمد من يوحنا قام يوحنا بمنعه قائلاً : أنا محتاج أن أتعمد على يدك وأنت تأتي إلي ؟ و لكن المسيح أصر على أن يتعمد منه وحين تعمد وصعد من الماء نزل عليه الروح القدس مثل ( حمامه )

إلا اننا نقرأ في الاصحاح الأول من إنجيل ( يوحنا ) أن يسوع حين أقبل على يوحنا ليتعمد منه لم يكن ليعرفه وما عرفه إلا بنزول الروح القدس عليه مثل ( حمامه ) من السماء فاستقر عليه .

والاختلاف واضح فحسب انجيل ( متى ) أن يوحنا المعمدان كان يعرف المسيح ومن قبل نزول الرح القدس عليه وعلى حسب انجيل يوحنا أنه لم يكن ليعرفه إلا بعد نزول الروح القدس عليه مثل حمامه !
•	
•	*الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرد المسيحى​* :-
•	يوجنا المعمدان  عرف المسيح    وهو فى  رحم  امه   وارتكض فرحا بزيارة المسيح جنيناً 
•	لكن  يوحنا    يتكلم  عن  نوعين من المعرفة  ---المعرفة  التفصيلية الادراكية –و المعرفة الاختبارية 
•	لقد  عرف  المعمدان  المسيح  كمعلومات   علمية إستقبل أغلبها –بوحى الروح القدس باطنياً   --وهومتوحد فى البرارى إلى يوم ظهوره لاسرائيل   ..إذن هى معلومات   غيابية  عن دوره المزمع عمله مستقبلا  وعن لقاء –كان فى ذلك الحين –مستقبل -  رأى الروح القدس  لحكمة يعلمها هو وحده ان يعلن للمعمدان   جزء  ويترك جزء يكتسبه بنفسه  لحكمة حددها الله..  ومنها أنه  يجب أن المسيح الاله المتأنس المتجسد  ---...  يتمم  كل  بر \  وأن  يشبه  إخوته فى كل  شئ....   بصفته ليس فقط الاله الوحيد الجنس الابن المتجسد فقط بل  وعبد يهوه المتألم   نبي الانبياء   والملك  المنتظر  لإسرائيل ..,
•	يوحنا المعمدان عرف المسيح   معرفة الالهام الباطنى لحقيقة وجوده   فى البراررى  لفتره طويلة  ...لكن  الذى  أعلن  له بواسطة  ظهور  الروح القدس ((متجسداً ))  فى هيئة جسمية مثل حمامة ---أن هذا  الرب المتجسد الذى هو يسوع المسيح س..  سيعمد أتباعه بالروح القدس  والنار...إذن  كان ظهور الروح القدس  إعلاناً   عن  ماهية  عمل المسيح ..الموعود   وهو  الامر الغير معتاد   فى ذلك الزمان لان ماجاء به المسيح   هو     فريد الامتياز    وحيد النبوغ  نادر المثال  بل   عديم المثال   فهنا الاعلان  عن طبيعة من هو المسيح من جهه   الموضوع لا الشخص الوظيفة والموهبة لا من جهه الشكليات ..
•	أما ما قام  به يوحنا المعمدان من توجيه  إثنان من أعز تلاميذه وهما إبنى الرعد يوحنا ويعقوب إبنى زبدى  -وهو محبوس  .. فلان التلميذين الخاصيين به تبعا  المسيح فعلا لكن ولا ئهما واخلاصهما ليوحنا المعمدان دفعهما للتردد  عليه فى سجنه     وفاءا وإخلاصا....  فاراد المعمدان   اجراء  الحسم  والفيصل   بوضع  حدا فاصلا لنكوص التلميذين إلى عهدهما مع يوحنا المعمدان ... واراد أن يكون  الموقف باترا حادا فارقا  -وأن تكون الشهاده   واضحة راسخة  وأراد..تأمل إنكاره لنفسه وتقديمه لرسالته عن اى اعتبارات حقيرة  ان تنتهى علاقة التلميذين بمعلهما     اخر انبياء ما بين العهدين    لتترسخ فى علاقتها بنبي الانبياء المسيح الرئيس المسيح الرب على الملاء  - وبشهادة الشهود
•	فالسؤأل – فى اللغة -  اى سؤال عموما  إما  إستفهامى  أو إستنكارى   أو تقرير ى  يتقصي   به السائل  النصوص  والاجابات بهدف إقرارها معلنة صريحة فصيحة واضحة بشهادة الشهود
•	من  يريد ان يدرس   بتوسع فليتفضل  من هنا   

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11298


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 يونيو 2012)

•	إفتراء  و تمحيك

(26) كتب مرقس في [ 9 : 2 ] : (( وبعد ستة أيام أخذ يسوع بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وصعد إلي جبل عال منفردين ))

إلا أن لوقا كتب في [ 9 : 28 ] : (( وبعد هذا الكلام بنحو ثمانية أيام أخذ يسوع بطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب وصعد إلي الجبل ))

وأنا لا أدري كيف زاد لوقا يومين مع أنه قد التزم أن يكتب القصة بتدقيق كما وعدنا في بداية الاصحاح الأول !

•	
*•	الرد المسيحى  عليه *
•	تجاهل المعاند الموضوع وتمسك  بالشكل  مناورةً ومراوغةً   فقط فلم    نصادف منهم الا  التلاكيك والتماحيك 
•	الانجيلي لوقا  قال   ((نحو))   وهى على وجه الايضاح  ((تقريبا))  فالانجيلي  مرقس ومتى   سجلوا الفترة الفاصلة   البين اليوم الذى تكلم فيه الرب يسوع   واليوم الذى  أمضاه مصليا  على  قمة الجبل   فتألق وتجلى امام تلاميذه الذين أضناهم السهر والصوم والصلاة والمجهود الجسدانى والنفسي والذهنى   ...بينما  الانجيلي  لوقا   إستعمل  (ألفاظا  تفيد  التقريب)-فى  دمج الفترة على بعضها 
•	
•	
•	من يحب ان يتعمق فى الدراسة فمن هنا
•	http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11363


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 يونيو 2012)

(27) لقد أورد كل من متى ومرقس رواية مثل ( الزراع ) الذي حكاه المسيح للجموع وهو جالس في القارب وراوية متى وردت في [ 13 : 1 ] : (( فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَومِ خَرَجَ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ وَجَلَسَ عَلَى شَاطِيءِ الْبُحَيْرَةِ. فَاجْتَمَعَتْ إِلَيْهِ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، حَتَّى إِنَّهُ صَعِدَ إِلَى الْقَارِبِ وَجَلَسَ، بَيْنَمَا وَقَفَ الْجَمْعُ كُلُّهُ عَلَى الشَّاطِيءِ. فَكَلَّمَهُمْ بِأَمْثَالٍ فِي أُمُورٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، قَالَ: «هَا إِنَّ الزَّارِعَ قَدْ خَرَجَ لِيَزْرَ عَ. وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَزْرَعُ، وَقَعَ بَعْضُ الْبِذَارِ عَلَى الْمَمَرَّاتِ، فَجَاءَت الطُّيُورُ وَالتَهَمَتْهُ.))

ورواية مرقس وردت في [ 4 : 1 ] : (( ثُمَّ أَخَذَ يُعَلِّمُ ثَانِيَةً عِنْدَ شَاطِيءِ الْبُحَيْرَةِ، وَقَدِ احْتَشَدَ حَوْلَهُ جَمْعٌ كَبِيرٌ، حَتَّى إِنَّهُ صَعِدَ إِلَى الْقَارِبِ وَجَلَسَ فِيهِ فَوْقَ الْمَاءِ، فِيمَا كَانَ الْجَمْعُ كُلُّهُ عَلَى شَاطِيءِ الْبُحَيْرَةِ. فَعَلَّمَهُمْ أُمُوراً كَثِيرَةً بِالأَمْثَالِ. وَمِمَّا قَالَهُ لَهُمْ فِي تَعْلِيمِهِ: «اِسْمَعُوا! هَا إِنَّ الزَّارِعَ قَدْ خَرَجَ لِيَزْرَعَ. وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَزْرَعُ، وَقَعَ بَعْضُ الْبِذَارِ عَلَى الْمَمَرَّاتِ، فَجَاءَتِ الطُّيُورُ وَالْتَهَمَتْهُ.))

لكنهما وقعا في تناقض واضح وهو :

عند متى أن المسيح قال هذا المثل بعد ان كان قد أرسل الرسل الأثنى عشر وراوية ارسال الرسل وردت عند متى في [ 10 : 5 ]

أما عند مرقس فان المسيح لم يكن قد ارسل الرسل الأثنى العشر بعد عندما تكلم بهذا المثل ورواية ارسال الرسل عند مرقس وردت في [ 6 : 7 ] والقصة واحدة والزمان واحد والمكان واحد .

فتأمل أيها القارىء الفطن الى ما يسرده أصحاب الاناجيل المسوقون من الروح القدس !!
•	
•*	الرد  المسيحى *​ : 
 تقديم  وتأخير  ذكر  المواضيع  لتجميع عناصر فكرية وموضوعية  لارتباط فكرى وعقيدى يجمعها  ;,كوحده واحدة   لا يعد لونا من الارتباك او من التضارب  -فالمبدأ  أن الشئ بالشئ يذكر  وهذا صحيح ومقبول بل ومستحسن فى سياق الكتب التى تعنى بجوهر الموضوع وبالروابط الفكرية والاعتقادية لا باليومات التأريخية المجرده .-+- كما وأن مسيحنا  القدوس كان دائم تعليم الجموع   فى لقاءات متكررة  .وهم الذين وجدوا لديه  الشفاء والحرية والاستنارة وأن عنده كلام الحياة الابدية  وإذ تكرر ذهابهم اليه  تكررت عظاته التربوية التعليمية لهم ..ولا  حظرا ولا  حجرا عليه أن يكرر لهم ما يقصد أن يرسخه فى أذهانهم –كاى محاضر  فى عصرنا الحالى – تتكرر  اجزاء فى محاضراته وعظاته . بدون تضارب ولا تناقض  الا لمن  يتربص كيدا .ويتلكك  حسدا.

---------------------------------------

(28) لقد أورد متى في بداية انجيله ما يؤكد أن يوحنا كان على علم بالمسيح حتى أن المسيح تعمد على يده كما في متى [ 3 : 13 ] وأن يوحنا قال للمسيح (( أنا احتاج أن اتعمد على يدك .))

لكن متى نسي ما قد كتب وعاد ليخبر بأن يوحنا لم يكن يعرف المسيح لذلك أرسل الي المسيح ليسأله أنت هو الآتي أم ننتظر آخر ؟ فكتب متى في [11 : 2 ] : (( وسمع يوحنا وهو في السجن بأعمال المسيح فأرسل إليه بعض تلاميذه ليقولوا له : هل أنت هو الآتي أو ننتظر آخر ؟ ))

•	*الرد  المسيحى*​•	تكرار  ولت وعجن ما  اورده المقاوم فى الشبهه المفتعلة   التماحيكية  رقم 25
•	وقد  بيننا خداع المهاجم وقتلنا الموضوع بحثا   -وهو هنا  يراوغ  بشبهه من لاشئ ويكرر نفسه ليعد  رقما حسابيا اجوفا من اى جديد او قديم الا المراوغة  والمناورة   والتعامى عن  الحق كيدا   وخبثا أنظر موضوع رقم 25.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 يونيو 2012)

•	#####################################################

(29) ذكر كل من متى في [ 8 : 21 ] ولوقا في [ 9 : 59 ] حكاية الرجل الذي استأذن من المسيح كي يذهب الي دفن ابيه فرد عليه المسيح قائلاً : (( اتبعني واترك الموتى يدفنون موتاهم ))

لكن متى ولوقا وقعا في تناقض واضح :

فعند متى أن حكاية استئذان الرجل من المسيح كي يذهب الي دفن ابيه تمت قبل حادثة التجلي التي صعد فيها المسيح الي الجبل مع بطرس ويعقوب و يوحنا الواردة في [ 17 : 1 ] لكن عند لوقا أن حكاية استئذان الرجل من المسيح كي يذهب الي دفن ابيه كانت بعد حادثة التجلي التي صعد فيها المسيح الي الجبل مع بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا الواردة في [ 9 : 28 ] !! والقصة واحدة من سياق الروايتين .
•	
•	 * الرد المسيحى عليه*
لازال المتربص يتصييد   على  السرد الالهى فى الانجليين الاربعة بحسب  غرضه الترصدى الكيدى  فيملى  على الله ان  يجبر الانجيليين الاربعة أن يسجلو  أجندة كالندار    ((يوميات   يسوعية )) بطريقة ميكانيكية آلية جافة جافية  بصرف النظر عن أى     مقاصد إلهية روحانية ..لتدعيم الموضوعية .زوتأسيس العقيدة  .ز فصاحبنا المزايد  على التوحيد والمزايد على الوحى ..والمترصد المتربص لايماننا  الاقدس يتمنى   أن الانجيليين الاربعة يكتبوا بالكربون  نسخًا مدونةً من تقارير صحافية موحدة لتكون أشبه ببيانات  عسكر بلدانه ..وولاتها . ويريد الله أن  يــُرص  رصـــــًا  رصـــــــاً ....  ليأتى هو أيضا نفسه مهاجماً متحديا مناقضا عاصيا ...لينتقد لماذا الله جعل أربعة شهود يرصون الاحداث رصـــًا.. أو أليس هذا التشابه أدعى لاتهام أن واحدا أملى عليهم أو أن أحدهم ناقلا من الباقيين أو أن مزيفا محرفا  واحدا موحدا   هو الذى   وزع وألف   وزور  و((رص  الاحداث فى كالندار –ويوميات ))..  أخى قلنا لك ان الانجيل كتاب  موضوعى وليس تاريخيا وأن السرد الالهى   على لسان كل شاهد من هؤلاء – وكل منهم كتب  على حدى   مشتتين - فى بقاع الدنيا المتناثرة . كتبوا  فى صياغةٍ موضوعية بحتة ..   ومن ثم  --و  ربطاً للمواضيع ببعضها من الناحية الموضوعية البحثية ..وربطا للتواريخ ببعضها  وربطا للأماكن ببعضها .. وإستجابةً لتداعيات موضوعية بحثية بحتة ,,,  الله  إتخذ  لنفسه  هذه الكيفية فى السرد التى تخلو من المحاكاه  -والنسخ  والتناسخ ((التناقل البينى ))  ... بحيث ان تناقضاً يصيب المعنى لا يوجد  .وأن طعناً وجوراً وعدواناً بين الاناجيل لا يوجد .
لكن  المتربص كيدا وإفتراءاً  تناسي وتعامى أن السرد لالهى لتفاصيل واقعة التجلى اليقينية متطابق الى حد مذهل  وان اعقبه شفاء الشاب المعذب من الارواح الشريرة وتعاليم الرب للرسل عن اهمية الصوم والصلاه
فى مت 17 ومرقس9 ولو9
وللمرة المليار أؤكد وأؤكد بكل يقين   أن تشابهاً  شديداً فى تفاصيل الواقعة  لا يجزم   فى حد ذاته جزماً قاطع النفي  بأن الواقعة واحدة وحيدة على الاطلاق وبأن طوال حياة المسيح لم ولن ولا يعرض له أن احداً طلب أن يتبعه  فقط يدعه بعض الوقت إلى  أن ينقضي اجل  والده  ثم يعود للتبعية ..((بمعنى أن إسكات العاصف – وصيد السمك الكثير – وإهراق الطيب الفائق كثير الثمن –وإشباع الجماهير – وإبراء العميان كل واحدة فى حد ذاتها لم تكن الوحيدة المطلقة المجردة فى حياة المسيح ومحظور عليه تكرار شبيهاتها باحداث تتشابه احيانا وتفاصيل تتباين احيانا اخرى..  فهل   حان الوقت للكف عن المصادرة ع الكتاب المقدس تصييداً وتربصا كيدياً ليس أكثر
لمن يحب أن يتوسع فى الدراسة أنظر هنا:          
•	http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11339          
######################################

(30) ذكر متى في [ 5 : 1 ] أن موعظة المسيح كانت على الجبل يقول متى : (( ولما رأى الجموع صعد إلى الجبل فلما جلس تقدم إليه تلاميذه فأخذ يعلمهم ))

لكن لوقا ناقض ما ذكره متى فذكر في [ 6 : 17 ] أن موعظة المسيح كانت بعد نزوله من الجبل إلى موضع سهل !!! يقول لوقا (( ونزل معهم ووقف في موضع سهل ))
*الــرد الــمســيــحى عليه​*هنا الاخ الديداتى الذى يجهل جهلا مطبقا تضاريس ذلك الجبل ذو  الطبيعة الخاصة   فالمسيح إعتلا   صهوة الجبل منفردا مع تلاميذه الخواص الاثنى عشر والسبعين حتى قبيل ان يتم تكريس السبعين كفرقة  رسولية رسمية ذات دعوة كرازية فهم من التابعين المخلصين المواظبين على تتبعه  فقد إختلى بهم  فى مساحة كافيه على  ربوة عالية من سنيمات الجبل ووجه عظته لهم ومن معهم  من خواص تلاميذه ومريده وتابعية الخصوصيين كان لابد أن يكلمهم   بهذا الدستور المسيحى  الثري بالتوجههات الادبية الروحية –كرعاة لكنيسته هم أولا ( وهذا ما سجله متى )  لكن لما أكمل هذه العظة بعد عدد من الساعات نزل بهم قليلا إلى الجماهير المحتشدة على مدارج الجبل وجنبات سفوحه ومناطقه السهلة على العشب الاخضر وتحت شجيراته القصيره مقدمين مرضاهم .. فنظر إليهم نظرة إشفاق  من منطلق دعوى روحى تربوى بحت –ومن منطلق إنسانى عاطفى لانهم مرضي الابدان والارواح والنفوس والقلوب.. وقدم لهم جزءاً من عظته لتلاميذه يناسبهم (وإلا لكان يحق عليه المثل الشائع إيها الطبيب أشف نفسك ..فكان حرى به أن يبدأء بخواصه المقربين وتلاميذه الخصوصيين وكان عددهم( 72+12+النسوة حوالى 40)
إن نفس الجبل  له شعاب  وله مدارج وله سفوح كما ان له أكثر من قمة  ,اكثر من قمة  واسعة مفلطحة تحتمل بشرا واقفين او جالسين بالمئات او الالاف.
ثم ان المسيح كمحاضر جماهيرى طالما استعمل  الاشياء البسيطة كمنبر – مثلا القارب  جلس فيه وبعد  عدة اقدام بسيطة عن  ارض الشاطئ وفى القارب حوله الى منبر  والشعب اصطف على مدرج الجرف . هنا المسيح على مدارج منبرا  طبيعيا  على بعض مدقات  (شعاب )مرتفعات  الجبل واعظاً جهورياً فى الجماهير ..وهم بمرضاهم ومصابيهم وعاجزيهم على مختلف مساحات سفح الجبل فأين التعارض أو التناقض المفترى هنا.
المسيح  له  رؤية روحية ايديولوجية معينة وله مبادئ ثابته فما المانع  ان تتكرر فى كثير من عظاته فى مناسبات متلاحقة  طالما رأى ان الداعى لها مازال قائما..وإلإحتياج إليها مازال موجودا..وحصيلة السامعين فى التشبع والاستفادة والتنفيذ العملى =صفراً  فلم الحجر  والحظر,
لمزيد من التوسع:- 
•	
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11311
---------------------------------------


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 يونيو 2012)

•	###############################################
•	
•	  تلاكيك   كيدية   رقم:31
---------------------------------------

(31) كتب متى في [ 5 : 17 ] ان المسيح قال : (( لا تظنوا أني جئت لانقض الناموس أو الانبياء ما جئت لانقض بل لأكمل ))

فالمسيح من خلال هذا النص لم يأت ليبطل الناموس الذي هو شريعة موسى ولم يأت لينقض أقوال وتعاليم الانبياء بل جاء مكملاً لها .

إلا اننا نفاجىء في نفس الاصحاح بكلام آخر للمسيح ينقض فيه الشريعة وتعاليم الانبياء حرفاً حرفاً وكلمة كلمة فعلى سبيل المثال يقول في الفقرة 38 من نفس الاصحاح : (( وَسَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بسن أَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بِمِثْلِهِ، بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ، فَأَدِرْ لَهُ الْخَدَّ الآخَرَ؛ ))

ونحن نسأل :

كيف يصرح المسيح في موضع أنه ما جاء لينقض شريعة موسى ثم يصرح في موضع آخر بما ينقضها ويبطلها ؟ وهذا ما حدث أيضاً بالنسبة لأحكام الطلاق في متى [ 5 : 3 [ وفي حلف اليمين والزنى وفي الغضب .
•	
•	*الــــــرد الـــــمــــسيــــحــى عــلــيه​*•	اولا السيد المسيح تمم فى سلوكه شخصيا وفعليا كل ما هومنصوص عليه ومحكوم به فى نصوص الناموس الموسوى أضف على ذلك أنه جاء ليتتمم  النبوات  الخاصة به فهو جاء ليتمم الكتب ويصونها لا لينقضها .
•	و واضح من النص الذى قاله ((يليق بنا أن نتمم كل بر)).
•	ثانياً تتميم احكام الله وشريعة الناموس  تتكمل بإخضاع الارادة الذاتية للمرء  طواعيةً وإقتناعاً لا تنفيذاً آلياً  حرفيا ميكانيكياً مجردا .وهذا ما أتى به المسيح بإعمال الاراده لخضوعها وإذعانها لاحكام الشريعة وزودا عليها  التطوع والاكمال..
•	ثالثاً أن إكمال الشريعة وتتميمها يجب ان يراعى فيه العقلانية والمنطقية \لا يراعى فيه المظهرية الساذجة والتطبيق الآلى الخالى من التبصر والتدبر, كأن ترجم أمراءة قيل عنها أنها أمسكت فى ذات الفعل ولا شهود حقيقيين موجودين ولا رجل إمسك معها فأين الرجل يا رجال ..-أوليس من شرع الرجم شرع ان أول الراجمين هم الشهود العدول..وأن أيادى كل الشعب هى التى ترجم الرجل والمرآءة  الفاعلين, أوليس هناك احكام للاستفسار هل هى متزوجة ام مخطوبة هل هى عذراء – هل تم الفعل الخاطئ فى الحقل ام فى البيت واى بيت ؟؟ وكلها من صميم تفاصيل الاحكام الشرعية المنصوص عليها –فمن تحايلوا على الموقف وغيروه  تظاهروا بتطبيق ظاهر أحكام الشريعة  مدلسين ومفبركين حقيقة تفاصيل هذه الشريعة وأحكامها, فالمسيح إذن لم ينقض أو يبطل ..وفى  الابطال –او المناقضة – فعلى الاقل لم تكن البتة من جهه السيد المسيح.
•	_أيضا المسيح كرس أهمية التركيز على –من الذى قيلت  له هذه الاحكام أى  أنه من الذى من حقه تطبيق هذه الاحكام ---فمثلا عين بعين وسن بسن  موجهه للتنفيذ طرف القضاه والعرفاء الذين أمر الرب موسي بتعينهم وغير متروكة للاستعمال الشخصي الفردى لعموم الافراد
•	
لمزيد من التبحر  الى الصفحات  الاليكترونية التالي
•	http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10012
---------------------------------------------
   تدليس   رقم 32
(32) أورد متى في [ 5 : 39 [ قول المسيح : (( لا تقاوموا الشر بالشر )) لكنه ناقض ما أورده عن المسيح فكتب في [ 5 : 21 ] أن المسيح قال : (( إن كل من يغضب على أخيه باطلاً يكون مستوجب الحكم ومن قال لأخيه يا أحمق استوجب حكم المجلس )

•	*الرد المسيحى عليه *
•	من قال هذا  ان ثمة تناقض  ؟  الاية الاولى   تنهى  ان يقوم الافراد بالتصدى لشر الافراد  بالشر المقابل والانتقام للذات ولل  كرامة والعصبية الشخصية والقبلية  -أما الايه التالية فهى  ايه تشريعية للجماعة المقدسة  وهيئات الكنيسة  والقضاء الكنسي   فالكيان الجمعى المسيحى   له مؤسسات  يرتضيها إما ثيؤلوجية خالصة أو مدنية تنظم القوانين الاصلاحية  وتسود فيها العدالة بهدف إصلاح المجتمع من خلال مؤسسات دستورية جماعية إصلاحية تنظيمية وليست من خلال   بلطجة فردية عرفية  
----------------------------------------------
•	
•	تدليس رقم 33 

(33) ان كتبة الاناجيل لم يضبطوا نسب المسيح عليه السلام فوقعوا في فوارق وأغلاط عديدة فأعطاه كل من متى في [1 : 1 _ 8 ] و لوقا في [ 3 : 23 _ 38 ] نسباً مختلفاً وعلى سبيل المثال :

_ في متى : ان المسيح ينتهي نسبه إلي سليمان بن داود .

_ وفي لوقا : ينتهي إلي ناثان بن داود .

فمتى جعل المسيح ابن داود ماراً بسليمان ، بينما لوقا جعله ابن داود ماراً بناثان ، وهذا يستحيل أن يكون إنسان من نسل شخصين مختلفين أصلهما واحد .

ونجد أن متى غالط نفسه حيث صرح في [ 1 : 17 ] أن جميع الاجيال في العصور الثلاثة (14) جيلاً فقط لكنه ذكر في العصر الأخير من سبي بابل إلى المسيح 13 جيلاً فقط [ 1 : 12 _ 16 ]
•	*الرد  المسيحى *​•	قلنا ان القديس متى  سجل الانساب البيولوجية  بينما عنى القديس لوقا بتدوين الانساب البيولوجية والانتسابات المعنوية الادبية –التبنى ليس محرما فى اليهودية والمسيحية .
•	قلنا ان القديس متى انحدر بالانساب ابا عن جد  اى  ذكر الجد فالاب  فالحفيد  اشارة الى كيف احدرتنا الخطية 
•	بينما مارلوقا تصاعد بالانساب والانتساب اذ  كان  قد ذكرها بعد  ذكر  معمودية السيد الرب موضوعا -  اشارة الى كيف اصعدتنا ورفعتنا معمودية المسيح ومعموديتنا نحن فيه  الى  الله –فالله هنا هو راس هذه السلسلة 
•	اسقط القديس متى عد  وتسجيل عائلة ملكية بسبب انتسابها الى ايزابيل الملكة الملعونة  الوثنية التى كانت العنصر الرئيس  فى ادخال العبادة الوثنية والخيانة والغدر والتزييف الى مجتمع  شعب الله.فاسقطها تجاهلا..
•	كان يجوز ان ينسب الحفيد الى جده مباشرةً  -ويجوز ان ينسب الفرد الى عمه  الذى توفي دون نسل والشريعة اليهودية امرت شقيق المتوفى الى تزوج ارملة شقيقه  وتخليق له نسلا باسمه  

•	
•	للتبحر ندرس الصفحات الاليكترونية التالية 
•	http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10188 
•http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10418
•	http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10418
•	http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10188 
•	http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10420
•	http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10419
•	http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11444


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 يونيو 2012)

الافتراء   رقم  34
34)كتب متى في [ 8 : 5 ] أن المسيح أشفى خادم الضابط أولاً قبل أن يكون قد أشفى حماة بطرس من الحمى وحسب إنجيل لوقا في [ 4 : 38 ] ان شفاء خادم الضابط كان بعد شفاء حماة بطرس من الحمى وحكاية شفاء حماة بطرس من الحمى وردت عند متى في [ 8 : 14 ] وعند لوقا في [ 4 : 38 ]

وهذا تناقض واضح في تاريخ الحادثة وتوقيتها يتنزه عنه الوحي الالهي .)) انتهت الشبهه 
•	
•*	الرد المسيحى عليه ​*   نلاحظ  عمى القلب –عمى البصيرة الروحية فى قلوب  تفننت فى البحث  لانفسها عن  أحجار عثرة  تضعها خلف متاريس أبواب فكرها وقلبها لئلا تضئ لهم إنارة معرفة مجد الله فى وجه يسوع المسيح الذى هو هذا هو رب الكل...-
الاخ المعترض يقلقه ويزعجه جدا هل شفاء خادم الضابط كان فبل   أم بعد شفاء حماة سمعان .بطرس.. وهذا أمر يؤرق كيانه ويزجره بعيداً عن الايمان بالمسيح الاله الذى شفى كل من حماة بطرس وخادم الضابط وألاف امثالهما ردهم من الموت إلى الحياه وبقي أتباع نبي المزايدات يسألون أيهما أسبق .؟؟؟. وكانت حوالى الساعة كم ؟؟؟ وغيرها من التلاكيك الفارغة  التى لا تشكل ألا عصاةً صمموا أن يعيشوا عصاةً ويموتوا عصاةً ... طمسوا عيونهم وأغلقوا قلوبهم لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم ويشعروا بقلوبهم فيرجعوا إلى الرب الاله المتأنس الحقيقي,,,  فإبتدعوا زوابع الفناجين وجلسوا فى الظلمة التى احبوها أكثر من النور لان أعمالهم كانت شريرة ,.
نحيلك على ردنا على السؤال الافترائي  رقم29
كما ذكرت ان كل منهم يتكلم بترتيب لعرض فكرته ولهذا كل منهم يرتب هذا الاصحاح بما يناسب فكر الكاتب فمتي يوضح انه المخلص لليهود ولهذا نعرف ان في هذا الاصحاح ( 8 ) متي البشير يرتبه بما يناسب لاظهار ان يسوع هو المسيح المخلص فنعرف انه يجمع فيه المعجزات المناسبه لاظهار ذلك فهو تجميع وليس ترتيب فعندما أرادالقديس متى أن يكلمنا عن قيام السيد المسيح بعمل العديد من المعجزات، ذكر لنا 8 معجزات في إنجيله الإصحاح الثامن.  هذه المعجزات لم تحدث متتالية كما ذكرها البشير متى ولكنه قام بتجميعها..

فمتي البشير يشير الي سلطان المسيح وانه المخلص فجمع هذه الاحداث في هذا الاصحاح
1. تطهير الأبرص   1-4.
2. شفاء غلام قائد المائة  5-13.
3. شفاء حماة بطرس  14-17.
4. دعوته للكنيسة   18-22.
5. تهدئة الأمواج  23-27.
6. مجنونا كورة الجرجيسيّين  28-34.

اما لوقا البشير ففي الاصحاح الرابع فيتكلم عن المسيح الذي جرب مثلنا لكي ننجح فيه اثناء نجاحه في التجربه ولهذا كان مناسب ان يتكلم انه الفادي ويحمل الالام فتكلم عن حماة سمعان بعد ان تكلم عن التجربه وعن المسيح العامل بسلطان
وفي الاصحاح الخامس يتكلم عن انطلاق المسيح في الخدمة بجميع انواعها من شفاء وتطهير وتعليم وتصحيح افكار ودعوة الناس فتكلم عن تطهير الابرص مع دعوة لاوي مع اعلان الخمر الجيده
اما في الاصحاح السابع يهتم بان يتكلم عن المسيح فادي ومخلص الغرباء فوضع الترتيب الاتي
1. شفاء عبد قائد المائة4-10.
2. إقامة ابن أرملة نايين11-17.
3. إرساليّة يوحنا للمسيح18-23.
4. شهادته عن يوحنا24-35.
5. قصة المرأة الخاطئة36-50.
ليثبت انه ليس مخلص وفادي اليهود فقط بل العالم كله بمختلف انواعه
ولكن من يبحث الي حد ما عن الترتيب التاريخي الي حد ما في هذه التجارب فيقدر ان يتبعها في انجيل مرقس البشير لانه الي حد ما نظم الامور التاريخيه اكثر لانه اهتم باعمال المسيح القوي اكثر لانه يكتب للرومان
فالترتيب حسب انجيل مرقس البشير هو
اولا حماة سمعان مرقس 1: 29-34
ثانيا شفاء الابرص مرقس 1: 40 -45
ثالثا عبد قائد المئة بعد ذلك بفتره ولكن مرقس البشير لم يتكلم عنه
فمتي البشير جمعهم معا بدون ترتيب
ولوقا البشير وضع في ترتيب صحيح الي حد ما ولكن كتبهم مع المجموعه المناسبه لكل منهم
فاكرر الاناجيل ليست كتب تاريخيه مجرده ولكن اهداف روحيه تتضح من سياق الكلام
للدراسة موقع اليكترونى :



•	http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11340
•	
######################################################

(35) أورد كل من متى ومرقس ويوحنا رواية مشي المسيح على البحر :

ذكرها متى في [ 14 : 22 ] فقال : (( وَفِي الْحَالِ أَلْزَمَ يَسُوعُ التَّلاَمِيذَ أَنْ يَرْكَبُوا الْقَارِبَ وَيَسْبِقُوهُ إِلَى الضَّفَّةِ الْمُقَابِلَةِ مِنَ الْبُحَيْرَةِ، حَتَّى يَصْرِفَ هُوَ الْجُمُوعَ. وَبَعْدَمَا صَرَفَ الْجُمُوعَ، صَعِدَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ لِيُصَلِّيَ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ. وَحَلَّ الْمَسَاءُ وَهُوَ وَحْدَهُ هُنَاكَ. وَكَانَ قَارِبُ التَّلاَمِيذِ قَدْ بَلَغَ وَسَطَ الْبُحَيْرَةِ وَالأَمْوَاجُ تَضْرِبُهُ، لأَنَّ الرِّيحَ كَانَتْ مُعَاكِسَةً لَهُ. وَفِي الرُّبْعِ الأَخِيرِ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى التَّلاَمِيذِ مَاشِياً عَلَى مَاءِ الْبُحَيْرَةِ. ))

وذكرها مرقس في [ 6 : 45] فقال : (( وَفِي الْحَالِ أَلْزَمَ تَلاَمِيذَهُ أَنْ يَرْكَبُوا الْقَارِبَ وَيَسْبِقُوهُ إِلَى الضَّفَّةِ الْمُقَابِلَةِ، إِلَى بَيْتِ صَيْدَا، رَيْثَمَا يَصْرِفُ الْجَمْعَ. وَبَعْدَمَا صَرَفَهُمْ ذَهَبَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ لِيُصَلِّيَ. وَلَمَّا حَلَّ الْمَسَاءُ، كَانَ الْقَارِبُ فِي وَسَطِ الْبُحَيْرَةِ، وَيَسُوعُ وَحْدَهُ عَلَى الْبَرِّ. وَإِذْ رَآهُمْ يَتَعَذَّبُونَ فِي التَّجْذِيفِ، لأَنَّ الرِّيحَ كَانَتْ مُعَاكِسَةً لَهُمْ، جَاءَ إِلَيْهِمْ مَاشِياً عَلَى مَاءِ الْبُحَيْرَةِ، ))

وذكرها يوحنا في [ 6 : 16 ] فقال : (( وَلَمَّا حَلَّ الْمَسَاءُ نَزَلَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ إِلَى الْبُحَيْرَةِ، وَرَكِبُوا قَارِباً مُتَّجِهِينَ إِلَى كَفْرَنَاحُومَ فِي الضَّفَّةِ الْمُقَابِلَةِ مِنَ الْبُحَيْرَةِ. وَخَيَّمَ الظَّلاَمُ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَسُوعُ قَد لَحِقَ بِهِمْ. وَهَبَّتْ عَاصِفَةٌ قَوِيَّةٌ، فَاضْطَرَبَتِ الْبُحَيْرَةُ. وَبَعْدَمَا جَذَّفَ التَّلاَمِيذُ نَحْوَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَمْيَالٍ أَوْ أَرْبَعَةٍ، رَأَوْا يَسُوعَ يَقْتَرِبُ مِنَ الْقَارِبِ مَاشِياً عَلَى مَاءِ الْبُحَيْرَةِ، فَاسْتَوْلَى عَلَيْهِمِ الْخَوْفُ،))

ولا يخفى على القارىء الفطن أن من تناقضات هذه الرواية نجد أن متى ذكر أن المسيح أمر التلاميذ بركوب القارب وأن يسبقوه بدون تعيين اسم المحل ومرقس ذكر اسم المحل بانه ( بيت صيدا ) والمدهش أن لوقا ذكر أن معجزة الارغفة كانت في بيت صيدا فكيف يخرج منها إليها ؟!

أما يوحنا فذكر أن التلاميذ ركبوا القارب متجهين إلى كفرناحوم !!

والطامة الكبرى في رواية يوحنا أنه ذكر أن التلاميذ جذفوا نحو ( 3 ) أميال أو ( 4 ) على سبيل التشكيك !!

فهو يقول في [ 6 : 19 ] : (( وَبَعْدَمَا جَذَّفَ التَّلاَمِيذُ نَحْوَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَمْيَالٍ أَوْ أَرْبَعَةٍ، رَأَوْا يَسُوعَ يَقْتَرِبُ مِنَ الْقَارِبِ ))

ونحن نسأل :

هل يمكن للروح القدس أن يلهم بهذا الشك ؟

هل الروح القدس لا يدري ان كان التلاميذ جذفوا 3 أميال أو 4 ؟!!

أهذا كلام مقدس وموحى به من عند الله ؟
•	
•*	الرد المسيحى عليه ​*يقيناً ومؤكداً هذا  الكلام  عينه هو الوحى عينه ومصدره الله بلا شك  ومصدر التشكيك والبلبلة التى تريد زرعها انت ايها الكاذب الكذوب المجدف المفترى  - هى من عند الشيطان رأساً  فإليكم تفنيد مغالاطات  مدعى الشرف هذا وتاملوا تزويره  هو
اولا الانجيل بحسب لوقا  قال ان المسيح  إنفرد غلى موضعٍ  خلاءٍ تابع لمدينة  تسمى بيت صيدا   فالموضع    فضاء غير مأهول  بعيدا عن العمار  لكنه فى تخوم مدينة بيت صيدا والمسافة شاسعة بين   موضع خلاء تابع لمدينة بيت صيدا ادرايا   .. وبين المدينة المأهولة –ولكن لرغبتك فى المصادرة  والرفض تثتثير الاستشكاليات من لا شئ
فالمعجزة تمت فى سهل فسيح لمنطقة برية غير مأهؤلة بالسكان –غير عامرة –لم تعمر إلا بتوافد الجموع بحثاً عن الرب يسوع ولشفاء أمراضهم .. 
+القارب سائر من الشرق الجنوبي إلى   الغرب الشمالى    قاطعا  خطا مستعرضا مقابل مصب النهر .
القرية   بيت صيدا  موجود منها إثنين بيت صيدا الشرقي  وبيت صيداً الجليل –وننبه إلى وجود مدينه وثنية عاصمة للفنيقيين فى الشمال الغربي وساحلية إسمها صيدون .. 
كفر ناحوم  مدينة  أكبر وأشد إزدحاما من بيت صيدا الجليل وعلى ساحل ذات البحيرة من الجهه الغربية 
القارب سار فى نفس الاتجاه  وقصد نفس القريتين (بيت صيدا الجليل –وكفر ناحوم)  لانهم جميعا صيادين وبحارة   وصنايعيي شباك ومراكبية   اغلبيتهم  غالبية الاثني عشر ويسكنون على التوالى والتتابع فى هاتين القريتين ويتاجرون فيهما \ ويقضون حياتهم ليلهم ونهارهم يصيدون ويبيعون يتاجرون بصيدهم ويعودون إلى بيوتهم   فما  الارباك  -وما التناقض المزعوم واين هو  حينما اكون فى مركب فى النيل    فى منطقة بنى سويف  واقول للمراكبي   يالا  بينا ياريس  فلان  نروح   فى اتجاه الجيزة   فيقول  احد الرواه ان السفينه سارت للجيزة والاخر ان السفينة سارت فى اتجاه  المعادى !!!!  -فالاتجاهين صحيح  واحد من بنى سويف   فأحد الرواه ذكر المحطة الاقرب  - والتىسوف يقضون فيها تجارة مؤقته والاخر ذكر الى اين المستقر والمبيت .
أما ذكر 25 غلوة او ثلاثون فهذا  ليس بلبلة على الاطلاق  فالمعايير اليهودية   كانت تختلف يسيرا عن المعايير اليونانية الرومانية بفروق بسيطة   - يكون فيها الاربعة الاميال البحرية اليهودية تقترب من الثلاث اميال بالحسابات اليونانية ...كأن اقوللك  إن طول هذه المسطرة 30 سنتمترا او اتنى عشر بوصة .. وهنا اهتم الكتاب بتقريب الصورة  لاكبر قطاع ممكن من القراء من كل الجنسيات دون اعتبار او انحياز لطرف ع الاخر بدون بلبلة ولا جهل  وبدون عقبة فى صلب الموضوع او صميم بنائه الروحى والعقيدى 
لمزيد من التبحر ندرس سويا  
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11430


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 يوليو 2012)

(((((وإليك عزيزي القارىء مثال آخر نأخذه من سفر الملوك الثاني :

لقد جاء في سفر الملوك الثاني ( 9 : 30 _ 34 ) الآتي :

(( وَتَوَجَّهَ يَاهُو إِلَى يَزْرَعِيلَ. فَلَمَّا عَلِمَتْ إِيزَابَلُ بِذَلِكَ كَحَّلَتْ عَيْنَيْهَا وَزَيَّنَتْ شَعْرَهَا وَأَطَلَّتْ مِنَ الكُوَّةِ. وَعِنْدَمَا اجْتَازَ يَاهُو عَتَبَةَ بَابِ سَاحَةِ الْقَصْرِ قَالَتْ: «أَجِئْتَ مُسَالِماً يَازِمْرِي يَاقَاتِلَ سَيِّدِهِ؟» فَرَفَعَ وَجْهَهُ إِلَيْهَا وَصَاحَ: «مَنْ هُنَا مَعِي؟» فَأَشْرَفَ عَلَيْهِ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ مِنَ الْخِصْيَانِ.))


ونكرر نفس السؤال للمسيحيين :

يقول كاتب هذا السفر (( فأشرف عليه اثنان أو ثلاثة من الخصيان .))

ان كاتب هذا السفر يكتب على سبيل التشكيك ولايدري ان كان الذين أشرفوا على ياهو 2 أو 3 !!

فهل يمكن لوحي الله أن يروي بهذا الشك ؟

لو كان من عند الله لما كان بهذا الشك. لأن كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى لايحمل الشك !
•	
•*	الـــــــــــرد الــــــمـــــــسيحى :*
•	ماهذا الافتراء  هل الكتاب المقدس فى نصوصه قال لسيادتك انه لا يدرى او انه فى شك من امره-لماذا تضييف من عندياتك وتكمل نصوص لاعادة صياغة  غير موجوده\ الامر   لايعدو كونه  تكلم عن إتنين تكاملت جهودهما  فى رفعها وثالث اتى معاونا  بعدهما  ساعدهما فى فعلتهما  بعد  تبصر وتروى  فى الاسباب والبواعث التى دفعهتما لفعل ما فعلاه . الامر ابسط مما تصور , ونلاحظ ان  فيما تعتقده انت من وحى مزعوم  فى قصة أهل الكهف – يسألهم( كم لبثتم  قالوا يوما أو بعض يوم)-   
فالادعاء بالتشكيك والتريب جاء من عندياتك انت ومن تكييفك انت  للنص الالهى .
----------------------------------------
•	 الافتراء رقم 36-وهو الافتراء كما يجب ان يكون الافتراء

*(36) *جاء في الرسالة الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس [ 14 : 33 ] أن الله ليس إله تشويش بل إله سلام و جاء في رسالة بولس الأولى إلى تيموثاوس [ 2 : 4 ] قوله (( الذي يريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون ))

وقد ناقض هذا الكلام ما جاء في الرسالة الثانية إلى أهل تسالونيكي [ 2 : 11] من أن الله يرسل إليهم عمل الضلال حتى يصدقوا الكذب.((
إنتهى التلفيق ولم يجسر المؤلف أن  يورد نص الايه الاخيرة التى إستشهد بها كاملاً او فى سياقه فإقتطع الايه من سياقها ووظفها لرؤية كيدية إفترائية محضه وكأنه  يهمه جدا   التدليس على  من يسمعه ممن  جههلوا   بالمسيحية
•	ليقدم لهم  وجبه مغشوشة مسمومة فهو بالفعل حريص على التدليس عليهم غشاً وتزويراً ليسمم عقولهم  فيظلوا أسرى  فى  ظلام الاجرام.

•	*
•	الرد  المسيحى عليه*
•	
•	2تسالونيكي 2: 11، 12 «ولأجل هذا سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال حتى يصدّقوا الكذب، لكي يُدان جميع الذين لم يصدقوا الحق، بل سُرُّوا بالإثم».
•	يقول الكتاب إن الله أحياناً يسبِّب حدوث الشر، وليس فقط يسمح بوقوعه كما يقول في. والقول: «سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال»معناه أن الله لا يمنع الشرير من ارتكاب الشر، فيجد الشيطان مجالاً لإتمام مقاصده الشريرة. قد يسمح الله للأشرار بالوقوع في الشر والخطأ قصاصاً منه للذين يتعمَّدون الحيدان عن الحق ويرفضونه. وهو أحياناً يعاقب الشرير على فعل الشر بأن يسمح للشرير بالوقوع في شرٍّ أردأ. فالله لا يمنع الشرير غير التائب من ارتكاب الشر عندما يقصد أن يتمادى في شره. وفي رومية 1: 18-24 ينسب الرسول بولس انحطاط الوثنيين الأخلاقي إلى قضاء الله العادل، لأنهم يحجزون الحق بالإثم ويعبدون الأوثان. فلا نجد هنا تناقضاً بين صفات الله المختلفة. فهو صالح وعادل في الوقت نفسه، كما أن القاضي الجالس على كرسي القضاء كثيراً ما يحكم على المجرمين بالإعدام ولو كان ذا قلب عطوف. فالصلاح والعدل صفتان مجتمعتان معاً، دون أن تتعارضا.. فعندما يقول الكتاب إن الله قد أرسل عمل الضلال أو ما يشبه هذا، فهو يقصد تنفيذ قصاصه العادل بأن يكفّ عن محاولة إرجاع الخاطئ بعمل روحه القدوس فيه.
•	واريد ان الخص ما أعنيه
•	الله لا يضل الانبياء ولا البشر ولا يجرب بالشر ولا يقسي القلوب ولكنه يسمح لبعض الوقت بان المضل الذى هو الشيطان وايضا هو عدونا المجرب بان يضل بعض الانبياء الكذبة الذين في قلوبهم شر والكذب واحبوا الشر اكثر من الخير وايضا بان يضل من رفض السماع لكلمات الله الحقيقية واحب الظلمة اكثر من النور وان يجرب الكل لينقي الحنطة من الزوان . ويسمح لقساة القلوب لبعض الوقت بان يقسوا علي ابناؤه ولكن الله يتدخل ليظهر لابناؤه عظم محبته ويترك الذين اشتهوا الشر ان يجنوا ثمار الشر الذي زرعوه. وهو وعد بان لا يجرب ابناؤه فوق ما لايستطيعون احتماله ويعطي مع التجربة المنفذ ونهاية التجربة تكون دائما لخير ابناؤه.
•	رومية 8-- 28 وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعًا لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ،
•	 
•	 
•	النص     فى   أصله  وسياقه التام   هو   ::::--

•	1.                                                                                                                 ثُمَّ نَسْأَلُكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ مِنْ جِهَةِ مَجِيءِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ وَاجْتِمَاعِنَا إِلَيْهِ،
•	2. أَنْ لاَ تَتَزَعْزَعُوا سَرِيعاً عَنْ ذِهْنِكُمْ، وَلاَ تَرْتَاعُوا، لاَ بِرُوحٍ وَلاَ بِكَلِمَةٍ وَلاَ بِرِسَالَةٍ كَأَنَّهَا مِنَّا: أَيْ أَنَّ يَوْمَ الْمَسِيحِ قَدْ حَضَرَ.
•	3. لاَ يَخْدَعَنَّكُمْ أَحَدٌ عَلَى طَرِيقَةٍ مَا، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِنْ لَمْ يَأْتِ الاِرْتِدَادُ أَوَّلاً، وَيُسْتَعْلَنَ إِنْسَانُ الْخَطِيَّةِ، ابْنُ الْهَلاَكِ،
•	4. الْمُقَاوِمُ وَالْمُرْتَفِعُ عَلَى كُلِّ مَا يُدْعَى إِلَهاً أَوْ مَعْبُوداً، حَتَّى إِنَّهُ يَجْلِسُ فِي هَيْكَلِ اللهِ كَإِلَهٍ مُظْهِراً نَفْسَهُ أَنَّهُ إِلَهٌ.
•	5. أَمَا تَذْكُرُونَ أَنِّي وَأَنَا بَعْدُ عِنْدَكُمْ كُنْتُ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ هَذَا؟
•	6. وَالآنَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَا يَحْجِزُ حَتَّى يُسْتَعْلَنَ فِي وَقْتِهِ.
•	7. لأَنَّ سِرَّ الإِثْمِ الآنَ يَعْمَلُ فَقَطْ، إِلَى أَنْ يُرْفَعَ مِنَ الْوَسَطِ الَّذِي يَحْجِزُ الآنَ،
•	8. وَحِينَئِذٍ سَيُسْتَعْلَنُ الأَثِيمُ، الَّذِي الرَّبُّ يُبِيدُهُ بِنَفْخَةِ فَمِهِ، وَيُبْطِلُهُ بِظُهُورِ مَجِيئِهِ.
•	9. الَّذِي مَجِيئُهُ بِعَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ، بِكُلِّ قُوَّةٍ، وَبِآيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ كَاذِبَةٍ،
•	10. *وَبِكُلِّ خَدِيعَةِ الإِثْمِ، فِي الْهَالِكِينَ، لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَقْبَلُوا مَحَبَّةَ الْحَقِّ حَتَّى يَخْلُصُوا.
•	11. وَلأَجْلِ هَذَا سَيُرْسِلُ إِلَيْهِمُ اللهُ عَمَلَ الضَّلاَلِ، حَتَّى يُصَدِّقُوا الْكَذِبَ،
•	12. لِكَيْ يُدَانَ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا الْحَقَّ، بَلْ سُرُّوا بِالإِثْمِ.*
•	13. وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَيَنْبَغِي لَنَا أَنْ نَشْكُرَ اللهَ كُلَّ حِينٍ لأَجْلِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ الْمَحْبُوبُونَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ، أَنَّ اللهَ اخْتَارَكُمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ لِلْخَلاَصِ، بِتَقْدِيسِ الرُّوحِ وَتَصْدِيقِ الْحَقِّ.
•	14. الأَمْرُ الَّذِي دَعَاكُمْ إِلَيْهِ بِإِنْجِيلِنَا، لاِقْتِنَاءِ مَجْدِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.
•	15. فَاثْبُتُوا إِذاً أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ وَتَمَسَّكُوا بِالتَّعَالِيمِ الَّتِي تَعَلَّمْتُمُوهَا، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ بِالْكَلاَمِ أَمْ بِرِسَالَتِنَا.
•	16. وَرَبُّنَا نَفْسُهُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ، وَاللهُ أَبُونَا الَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا وَأَعْطَانَا عَزَاءً أَبَدِيّاً وَرَجَاءً صَالِحاً بِالنِّعْمَةِ،
•	17. يُعَزِّي قُلُوبَكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتُكُمْ فِي كُلِّ كَلاَمٍ وَعَمَلٍ صَالِحٍ.))انتهى  الاقتباس من الوحى الالهى 
وفيه يتاكد لنا ان هناك من لم يسروا بالحق بل طلبوا الاثم وسروا بالباطل وسعوا  هم اليه فوجدوه .
•	788

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191788


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 يوليو 2012)

37)))
   الافتراء  والتربص  رقم 37- نورده بنصوصه:  قال المهاجم تطاولا وكذبا وظلماً::- 
اختلف رواة الاناجيل الأربعة في حكاية إنكار بطرس عدة اختلافات فاحشة :

فرواية متى في [ 26 : 69 ] هكذا : (( أما بطرس كَانَ جَالِساً فِي الدَّارِ الْخَارِجِيَّةِ، فَتَقَدَّمَتْ إِلَيْهِ خَادِمَةٌ وَقَالَتْ: «وَأَنْتَ كُنْتَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ الْجَلِيلِيِّ». فَأَنْكَرَ بُطْرُسُ أَمَامَ الْجَمِيعِ وَقَالَ: «لاَ أَدْرِي مَا تَقُولِينَ!» ثُمَّ خَرَجَ إِلَى مَدْخَلِ الدَّارِ، فَعَرَفَتْهُ خَادِمَةٌ أُخْرَى، فَقَالَتْ لِلْحَاضِرِينَ هُنَاكَ: «وَهَذَا كَانَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيِّ!» فَأَنْكَرَ بُطْرُسُ مَرَّةً ثَانِيَةً وَأَقْسَمَ: «إِنِّي لاَ أَعْرِفُ ذلِكَ الرَّجُلَ!» وَبَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ تَقَدَّمَ الْوَاقِفُونَ هُنَاكَ إِلَى بُطْرُسَ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «بِالْحَقِّ إِنَّكَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ، فَإِنَّ لَهْجَتَكَ تَدُلُّ عَلَيْكَ!» فَابْتَدَأَ بُطْرُسُ يَلْعَنُ وَيَحْلِفُ، قَائِلاً : إِنِّي لاَ أَعْرِفُ ذَلِكَ الرَّجُلَ! وَفِي الْحَالِ صَاحَ الدِّيكُ، فَتَذَكَّرَ بُطْرُسُ كَلِمَةَ يَسُوعَ إِذْ قَالَ لَهُ : قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ تَكُونُ قَدْ أَنْكَرْتَنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ. فَخَرَجَ إِلَى الْخَارِجِ، وَبَكَى بُكَاءً مُرّاً..))

ورواية مرقس في [ 14 : 66 ] هكذا : (( وَبَيْنَمَا كَانَ بُطْرُسُ تَحْتُ فِي سَاحَةِ الدَّارِ، جَاءَتْ إِحْدَى خَادِمَاتِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ، فَلَمَّا رَأَتْ بُطْرُسَ يَسْتَدْفِيءُ، نَظَرَتْ إِلَيْهِ وَقَالَتْ: «وَأَنْتَ كُنْتَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيِّ!» وَ لكِنَّهُ أَنْكَرَ قَائِلاً: «لاَ أَدْرِي وَلاَ أَفْهَمُ مَا تَقُولِينَ!» ثُمَّ ذَهَبَ خَارِجاً إِلَى مَدْخَلِ الدَّارِ. فَصَاحَ الدِّيكُ وَإِذْ رَأَتْهُ الْخَادِمَةُ ثَانِيَةً، أَخَذَتْ تَقُولُ لِلْوَاقِفِينَ هُنَاكَ: «هَذَا وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ!» فَأَنْكَرَ ثَانِيَةً. وَبَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً، قَالَ الْوَاقِفُونَ هُنَاكَ لِبُطْرُسَ: «حَقّاً أَنْتَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ، لأَنَّكَ جَلِيلِيٌّ». وَلكِنَّهُ بَدَأَ يَلْعَنُ وَيَحْلِفُ: «إِنِّي لاَ أَعْرِفُ هَذَا الرَّجُلَ الَّذِي تَتَحَدَّثُونَ عَنْهُ». وَصَاحَ الدِّيكُ مَرَّةً ثَانِيَةً فَتَذَكَّرَ بُطْرُسُ مَا قَالَه يَسُوعُ لَهُ: «قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ مَرَّتَيْنِ، تَكُونُ قَدْ أَنْكَرْتَنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ». وَإِذْ تَفَكَّرَ بِذَلِكَ أَخَذَ يَبْكِي.))

أما رواية لوقا في [ 22 : 54 ] فقد ساق القضية قبل محاكمة المسيح و محاورته مع رئيس الكهنة فيكون بطرس أنكر المسيح قبل محاكمته عند لوقا وعند متى ومرقس ويوحنا أن بطرس انكر المسيح بعد محاكمته ونص رواية لوقا فهكذا : (( وَلَمَّا أُشْعِلَتْ نَارٌ فِي سَاحَةِ الدَّارِ وَجَلَسَ بَعْضُهُمْ حَوْلَهَا، جَلَسَ بُطْرُسُ بَيْنَهُمْ. فَرَأَتْهُ خَادِمَةٌ جَالِساً عِنْدَ الضَّوْءِ، فَدَقَّقَتِ النَّظَرَ فِيهِ، وَقَالَتْ: «وَهَذَا كَانَ مَعَهُ!» وَلكِنَّهُ أَنْكَرَ قَائِلاً: «يَاامْرَأَةُ، لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُهُ!» وَبَعْدَ وَقْتٍ قَصِيرٍ رَآهُ آخَرُ فَقَالَ: «وَأَنْتَ مِنْهُمْ!» وَلكِنَّ بُطْرُسَ قَالَ: «يَاإِنْسَانُ، لَيْسَ أَنَا!» وَبَعْدَ مُضِيِّ سَاعَةٍ تَقْرِيباً، قَالَ آخَرُ مُؤَكِّداً: «حَقّاً إِنَّ هَذَا كَانَ مَعَهُ أَيْضاً، لأَنَّهُ أَيْضاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ!» فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ: «يَاإِنْسَانُ، لَسْتُ أَدْرِي مَا تَقُولُ!» وَفِي الْحَالِ وَهُوَ مَازَالَ يَتَكَلَّمُ، صَاحَ الدِّيكُ. فَالْتَفَتَ الرَّبُّ وَنَظَرَ إِلَى بُطْرُسَ. فَتَذَكَّرَ بُطْرُسُ كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ إِذْ قَالَ لَهُ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ تَكُونُ قَدْ أَنْكَرْتَنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ وَانْطَلَقَ إِلَى الْخَارِجِ، وَبَكَى بُكَاءً مُرّاً . ))

ورواية يوحنا في ( 18 : 15 ) هكذا : (( وَتَبِعَ يَسُوعَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَتِلْمِيذٌ آخَرُ كَانَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ يَعْرِفُهُ. فَدَخَلَ ذَلِكَ التِّلْمِيذُ مَعَ يَسُوعَ إِلَى دَارِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ. أَمَّا بُطْرُسُ فَوَقَفَ بِالْبَابِ خَارِجاً. فَخَرَجَ التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ الَّذِي كَانَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ يَعْرِفُهُ، وَكَلَّمَ الْبَوَّابَةَ فَأَدْخَلَ بُطْرُسَ. فَسَأَلَتِ الْخَادِمَةُ الْبَوَّابَةُ بُطْرُسَ: «أَلَسْتَ أَنْتَ أَحَدَ تَلاَمِيذِ هَذَا الرَّجُلِ؟» أَجَابَهَا: «لاَ، لَسْتُ مِنْهُمْ!» . . . . وَكَانَ بُطْرُسُ لاَيَزَالُ وَاقِفاً هُنَاكَ يَسْتَدْفِيءُ، فَسَأَ لُوهُ: «أَلَسْتَ أَنْتَ أَيْضاً مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ؟» فَأَنْكَرَ وَقَالَ: «لَسْتُ أَنَا». فَقَالَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ عَبِيدِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ، وَهُوَ نَسِيبُ الْعَبْدِ الَّذِي قَطَعَ بُطْرُسُ أُذُنَهُ: «أَمَا رَأَيْتُكَ مَعَهُ فِي الْبُسْتَانِ؟» فَأَنْكَرَ بُطْرُسُ مَرَّةً أُخْرَى. وَفِي الْحَالِ صَاحَ الدِّيكُ! ))

أولاً : لو تأمل القارىء الفطن في حكاية الانكار برمتها ، سيجد أنها مناقضة لما ورد في لوقا [ 22 : 32 ] من خطاب المسيح لبطرس بقوله : (( ولكني طلبت من أجلك لكي لا يفنى إيمانك ، وأنت متى رجعت ثبت إخوتك ))

وما ورد في يوحنا [ 17 : 15 ] وملخصه أن المسيح سأل الله أن يحفظ تلاميذه من الشرير وأنه أعطاهم المجد الذي أعطاه إياه الله ، ليكونوا واحداً .

وقد قال المسيح لبطرس في متى [ 16 : 17 ] : (( أنت صخر وعلى هذا الصخر سأبني كنيستي وسأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات فما تربطه فى الارض يكون مربوطاً في السماء … ))

فإن صدقت هذه الرويات عن لوقا ويوحنا ومتى ، كيف يصح لبطرس أن ينكر سيده ومعلمه ؟
الرد المسيحى  :
الرسول بطرس هو بشر وليس معصوما –وإذ لم يحل عليهم الروح القدوس الباراكليت فى  يوم البنطقسطى ..فالرب  مدحه وأشاد بإيمانه فى لحظات قوتة وثباته  وإشتداد ايمانه وحماسه البشرى  ولكن بالاخير هو بشر  معرض  للضعف  وللسقوط فقلنا وكررنا  أن الله لا يلغى حرية  وعقل وشخصية  الفرد المسيحى ..والرسول هنا فى حالة إنهيار معنوى ونفسي لان الموقف برمته  كان صعبا حادا  وهو يري معلمه وسيده مقبوضا عليه .. فهو هنا تأثر بالعيان المتبدى من موقف الضعف  وأصابه التشويش والشك عملا بالايه الوارده ((إنى أضرب الراعى فتتبدد  غنم الرعية))  فالمسيح – أيها المنافق – انبأءه بإنكاره وأنبأؤءه بإنهياره وبسقوط حالته المعنوية والايمانية التى علت .. –وواضح إنك إقتطعت نصف الايه  فى لوقا 22الايه32لان نصفها الاول كان إنباءاً  من المسيح بمقدار الصدمة التى سيتلقاها الكيان البشرى فى أحداث القبض على المسيح ومحاكمته وتعذيبه>> فأنت  تزييف المواقف  وتدخل الاحداث فى بعضها . فإشاده المسيح ببطرس وهو يعترف  بلاهوته  لايلغى تأنيبه لنفس الشخص فى موقف آخر  ضعف إيمانه به ..وإهتزت  ثقته فيه وتحين النجاه من يد باطشة مهيمنه إستبدت برأس الجماعة فأين المشكلة .
ثم أن مديح المسيح كان موضوعياً لا شخصياً فهو ليس مديجاً  مجرداً  ومطلقا على عواهنه ومفتوحا لهذا الشخص-بقدر ماهو مديحاً على موضوع إعترافه   \أى أن الموقف إستلزم أن يمدح المسيح إعترافه وعقيدته ..ولا لوم فى أن   يجد موقفاً  على البشر   -الانسان – تضعف فيه إرادته وتخونه شجاعته مما يستوجب تأنيبه عليه ...ونكرر أن فى مسيحيتناا وعقيدتنا  لاعصمة مطلقة ولا قداسة خالصة مجردة الا لربنا يسوع المسيح.
كما أن مديح المسيح لبطرس  يكمل  ويتحقق بمجرد إمتلاءئه من الروح القدوس الذى سيعلمهم الحق كله وينطق فيهم  ويرشدهم  ويكمل ضعفهم  الذى حل عليهم فى اعمال الرسل 2
راجع ردنا  على ما إفتريته  عن تناقض بين كيف يكون بطرس شيطان ويعطيه مفاتيح كنيسته فأنت تكرر ذات الاكاذيب تكرارا فارغا .   وما بنى على خطأ فهو خطأ.,ليس الا.
يقول المهاجم :

ثانياً : اختلفت الاناجيل في الذين قاموا بسؤال بطرس :

فعلى رواية متى التي سألته أولاً جارية ، والتي سألته ثانياً جارية ، والذين سألوه ثالثاُ الرجال القيام .

وعلى رواية لوقا ، التي سألته أولاً جارية ، وثانياً رجل ، وثالثاً رجل آخر .

وعلى رواية يوحنا ، التي سألت أولاً الجارية البوابة ، وثانياً الرجال ، وثالثاً واحد من عبيد رئيس الكهنة .
*الرد المسيحى​ *
 هنا المشكك   يتعمد   تحدى الواقع الكتابي  بطريقة تحفزية فيها التصييد والتلاكيك كما اوضحنا لا لشئ الا لتصنع الاستشكاليات  ...فالموقف   واضح والتطابق واضح جدا والتكامل البينى   بين الاناجيل فى منتهى الوضوح والروعة . فالمجموعة محتشدة داخل الفناء الخارجى  لدار رئيس الكهنة من  عبيد واماء لريئس الكهنة اشعلوا نارا ووقفوا يتدفأؤون  - فجارية اشارت الى بطرس الذى  اندس وسطهم ليراقب ما يحدث لمعلمه بالداخل  .. ويستسقط التسريبات والاخبار .. بإن هذا الرجل منهم  وأكد قولها آخر –ثم بعد قليل فى دهليز اخر تكرر الموقف فالجارية تشير واخر  يؤؤمن  وبطرس يبالغ فى الاسقاط والانكار بعصبية وبحماس شديد فاين التناقض
فاذا سألت جارية  وأعلن رجل عن تأمينه وقبوله وتضامنه معها فى وجهه نظرها  فالنتيجة واحدة. وإذا قال رجل وآأءمن الرجال الواقفون قبولا وإستحساناً فالنتيجة واحده ...والرفض  من قبلك ليس الا تلاكيك وكيدوتثاقل مبعثه الكراهية والعناد والتذمر ليس الا. 


عاد  المهاجم إلى  المراوغة :
ثالثاً : كان بطرس وقت سؤال الجارية في ساحة الدار حسب رواية متى ، وفي وسط الدار على رواية لوقا، وأسفل الدار على رواية مرقس، وداخل الدار على رواية يوحنا .) إنتهى  الاقتباس
*الرد المسيحى *
بيت رئيس الكهنه مثل قصر تحيط به الفناء الخارجى وكلمة الدار هنا هى الفناء الخارجى  الذى اضرموا  فيه نارا فى حطب ووقفوا او جلسوا فى حلقة حولها يتدفأؤؤون.. ولا أفهم قصد المهاجم من التدليس وتصنع   الاستشكال ..فماذا   فى أن يتوقف بطرس الرسول عن متابعة القابضيين عن المسيح الى داخل الدار بعض الوقت على سبيل الا   يلاحظ احد تبعيته للمسيح الاسير بطريقة ملحوظه مباشرة راغبا ان يبقي مجهولا وسط  لفيف الشبان والشبات المتجندون لخدمة رئيس الكهنة اليهودى والعشرات التى تغص بهم الدار (الفناء) الخارجى ..هنا المهاجم يبذل جهدا ليوهم القارئ ان كلمة فى وسط تعنى فى مركز الدار  الفناء ويريد ان يظهر ان هناك انجيليا روى ان اضرام النار كانت فى زاوية ب الفناء الى اخره من مناورات فارغة تعمد  الى الخروج من الموضوع والتشويش على الفكرة الجوهرية –  وكل ما بالامر ان اللفيف اشعلوا حطبا فى الفناء –والرسول بطرس توقف   واندس بينهم برهه من الزمن تمتد  من  بضعة دقائق الى جزء من الساعة ثم اندفع يستطلع اخبار الداخل –داخل المبنى الذى لم يكن مكونا من حجرة وحيدة بل يوجد به (أ)دهليز (ممر) الى مجموعات من الغرف والقاعات  - ومنهم (ب)ردهه كبيرة للاجتماعات والاستفبالات    وفي كل من أوب   تكرر موقف محاولة  الشبان والشابات التعرف على شخصية بطرس ومراجعته بالقول  انه  كان من التابعين ليسوع فانكر باصرار عجيب .

إفتراء والرد عليه

رابعاً : اختلفوا في نوع الأسئلة الموجَّهة لبطرس :

فعند متى أن الجارية قالت له : (( وأنت كنت مع يسوع الجليلي )) ، ومرقس مثله ، لكنه أبدل لفظ الجليلي بالناصري ، وعند لوقا أنها قالت : (( وهذا كان معه )) أما يوحنا فذكر أنها سألته هكذا : (( ألست أنت أيضاً من تلاميذ هذا الانسان )) .

ونحن نقول لما كانت الحادثة واحدة ، كان ينبغي ألا تختلف نوعية الأسئلة من إنجيل لآخر .
*الرد المسيحى​*لاوجود اطلاقا هنا لا ى اختلاف  او تناقض  بل  هى عدة عبارات ذات مضمون واحد وموضوع واحد  وحيد  فان تعددت العبارات الاستفهامية الاستقصائية   فهذا يصور لنا كيفية اصرار السائليين على توضيح موضوع استفهامهم واصرارهم على كشف   بل استكشاف  هوية شخصية بطرس الرسول فى محاولات متعدده متلاحقة من زوايا عدة –فلا تناقض هنا الا مفترى وكيدى تماما.-والناصرة فى الجليل  والاسمين  بينهما  ترادف الاحتواء. او علاقة الجزئية .


التلكيك الاسلاموى : قال المهاجم افتراءا:


خامساً : اختلفوا في وقت صياح الديك : فعلى رواية متى ولوقا ويوحنا صاح الديك بعد مرات الانكار الثلاثة ، وصاح مرة واحده ، وعلى رواية مرقس صاح الديك مرة بعد الانكار الأول ، وصاح مرة ثانية بعد الانكار الثاني والثالث .
*الرد المسيحى ​*حقا   هنا التلكيك عينه فصياح الديك فى حد ذاته  ليس تناقضا للعقيدة المسيحية لقد استعمل الرب   صياح الديك وقت الاسحار  قبل بزوغ الفجر  للتاكيد والتنبيه على بطرس بالتنبه ليراجع نفسه ولينتبه الى خطواته
لقد صاح الديك  وتنبه  الرسول الى ذلك فى المرة الاولى للانكار  ليحذره ولينبه  وافاد  الوحى الالهى ليشير الى المؤمنين ان الله من اول طريق الانسان نحو الانحدار والتهاوى يقوم بتنبيه ويستعمل كل الاداوات التى من شأنها ان توبخه وتردعه وتيقظ ضميره –الا ان الضعف والانهيار الذى وصل اليه الرسول كان بمثابة  سبب ليتمادى فى خطؤءه الى ان تجئ الصيحة الثانية عقب الانكاريين التاليين فيستيقظ ضميره وتصحو غيرته ويراجع نفسه ويتنبه هنا الى سقطاته التى تكررت لتسجل ضغفه وخيانته فبكى بكاءا مرا –فلا تناقضا هنا لكن  الوحى الالهى اغفل ذكر صيحة الديك الاولى عند بعض الانجيلين تلخيصا للموقف الا ان الانجيلي مرقص قام بتفصيل التفاصيل فقط ليس الا.بينما المسيحيين  يتابعون المغزى والمضمون صاحبنا الاسلاموى يمضى وقته فى عد الديوك الصائحة وعدد صيحاتها فهنيئا بهكذا عقل .


سادساً : في جواب بطرس للجارية التي سألته أولاً فحسب رواية متى انه قال : لست أدري ما تقولين وعلى رواية لوقا انه قال : لست أعرف يا امرأة ,وعلى رواية ويوحنا : انه أتى بلفظ لا النافية فقط .

سابعاً : في جوابه للسؤال عند الانكار الثالث ، فعلى رواية متى ومرقس أنه أنكر مع القسم واللعن قائلاً : (( إني لست أعرف الرجل )) ورواية لوقا : (( يا إنسان لست أعرف ما تقول )) ، وفي إنجيل يوحنا انه قال : (( لست أنا )) .

ثامناً : يفهم من رواية مرقس أن الرجال القيام وقت السؤال كانوا خارج الدار ويفهم من رواية لوقا أنهم كانوا في وسط الدار .

*والرد   المسيحى ​*لازال صاحبنا يعيد ويزيد فى إسئلته التى هشمناها ودمرناها  . فيعيد ويزيد ويغنى  كما لو كان بتكراره العميانى  للاتهامات الخيالية يلقي فى روع القارئ صحتها  -قلنا أن كلمة الدار تعنى  فى اليهودية واليونانية   الفناء المحيط بالبناء (الذى كان قصراً منيفاً له دهليز ((ممر تتفرع منه القاعات ))وردهه  تعقد فيها الاجتماعات تسع العشرات من المجتمعيين نظراً لطبيعة عمل ساكن القصر ونوعية  وظيفته ومكانته الاجتماعية فى قومه. وقلنا أن   قول الجارية أيده واحد أو أكثر وواحدة او أكثر أتفقوا معها  فى  الطباع والاهداف  والايدولوجيات فهم قوم متماثلون متفقون  وبالتالى القبول والتأمين الجمعى   وارد وتطابق وجههات النظر بينهم بديهى فمن البديهى ان كل ماذكره السرد الالهى  هو كل متكامل وما ذكر عن  أقوال  بطرس  هو  الكلام بكل تفاصيله متكاملة ومترابطة  أى أن نفي بطرس المتكرر والمتعاقب وصل إلى مرحلة الانفعال مما أدى به إلى القسم والسباب  فأحد الانجيليين أورد النفي مختصراً وهو هنا صادق تمامالان  هذا هو الحق  والانجيلي الاخر أفاد بما أعقب النفى المجرد من تكرار وأنفعال وهو هنا زاد فى التفاصيل  بالايضاح والتفصيل  وهو ايضا صادق تماما لان هذا عين الحق. فلا تناقض بل تكامل ..وتفصيل .
أما محاولاتك التصييدية المبنية على المزايدة والتلكيك والتربص والتماحيمك  وكأنك تريد أن كل إنجيلي يكتب نص ما يكتبه زميله وهذا  هو المحال وهذه   مزايده  كيدية لا أكثر –ليس إلا لانك ترفض التصديق والقبول  للحق لغرض فى نفسك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 يوليو 2012)

(38) ان الاناجيل الأربعة  إتفقت على أن كهنة اليهود كانوا قد اتفقوا على قتل المسيح بعد عيد الفصح ، حتى لا يحصل شغب بين الشعب في العيد ، ولكن كتبة الاناجيل نسوا أو نقضوا ما اتفقوا عليه ، فحكوا أن اعتقال المسيح وقتله وصلبه كان في العيد ، ومن المعلوم أن اليهود لا يجيزوا فعل شيئ حتى فعل الخير في السبت والاعياد كما صرحت الاناجيل فثبت التناقض .
*الرد المسيحى*​أى تناقض يا  عيــّــان   إنت؟؟؟!!  هؤلاء اليهود  طالما أبطلوا وصية الله بسبب تعاليم وتقاليد  شيوخههم  وقالها لهم المسيح صريحة الانجيل بحسب متى الاصحاح15 الايه3 \ وهم  فعلا لا يصنعون الخير لا فى السبوت ولا في غيرها , وأورد الانجيل ليوحنا   اوضح انهم عقدوا مؤتمرا تشاوريا بحثوا فيه كل ما يتعلق بامنهم ومصالحهم الارضية وكيف يتخلصون من يسوع   الانجيل بحسب يوحنا الاصحاح11 والايه 47 –فعجلوا ما كانوا يؤجلونه خصوصا بعد معجزتى تفتيح اعين المولود الاعمى  الذى كان يستعطى  واقامة لعازر من الاموات وقد ذكر الانجيل بحسب يوحنا فى سرد بديع الجمال عظيم الرونق السياق الموضوعى لتطور مواجههات المسيح بالفريسيين وقادة اليهود الدينيين  مما يجعل سؤالك مجرد  مشاغبات فارغة>>> ثم ان السيد المسيح منذ خدمته الجهارية ومواجهاته مع القادة الدينين وطلبهم التخلص منه مر عليه ثلاث اعياد فصح   فاى عيد فصح تقصد انت.؟..واما اليهود  فعندهم مصلحتهم الجمعية الوطنية  الايدلوجية والحفاظ عليهم وتادية الخدمة لها : هى ضرورة الضرورات  واؤلوية الاولؤيات وليس بمستبعد   ان يفعلوا اى شئ طلبا  للنفع من هذا المدخل.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 يوليو 2012)

(39) توقيت العشاء الأخير وأثره على قضية الصلب :

يتفق متى مع مرقس وكذلك لوقا في [ 22 : 8 [ في أن العشاء كان هو الفصح ، وعلى العكس من ذلك نجد يوحنا يجعل الفصح يؤكل في المساء بعد موت المسيح [ يوحنا 18 : 28 ] .

ويرى أغلب العلماء أن توقيت كل من متى ومرقس ولوقا صحيح ، وأن يوحنا قد غير ذلك لأسباب عقائدية .

ذلك أن يوحنا يقرر أن العشاء الأخير الذي حضره يسوع مع تلامذته كان قبل الفصح [ 14 : 1_5 ]

وكذلك يقرر يوحنا أنهم قبضوا على يسوع في مساء اليوم السابق لأكل الفصح ، وذلك في قوله :

(( ثُمَّ أَخَذُوا يَسُوعَ مِنْ دَارِ قَيَافَا إِلَى قَصْرِ الْحَاكِمِ الرُّومَانِيِّ، وَكَانَ ذلِكَ فِي الصَّبَاحِ الْبَاكِرِ. وَلَمْ يَدْخُلِ الْيَهُودُ إِلَى الْقَصْرِ لِئَلاَّ يَتَنَجَّسُوا فيأكلون الفصح )) يوحنا [ 18 : 28 ]

إن اختلاف الأناجيل في توقيت العشاء الأخير ترتب عليه اختلافهم في نقطة جوهرية تعتبر واحدة من أهم عناصر قضية الصلب ، ألا وهي تحديد يوم الصلب ، فإذا أخذنا برواية مرقس ومتى ولوقا لكان المسيح قد أكل الفصح مع تلاميذه مساء الخميس ثم كان القبض بعد ذلك بقليل في مساء الخميس ذاته وبذلك يكون الصلب قد حدث يوم الجمعة .

أما الأخذ بإنجيل يوحنا فانه يعني أن القبض كان مساء الأربعاء ، وأن الصلب حدث يوم الخميس .

ونحن نتسائل هل حدث الصلب يوم الخميس أم يوم الجمعة ؟ !!

هل ما ألهمه الروح القدس إلي متى ومرقس هو الصحيح أم ما ألهمه إلي يوحنا هو الصيحيح ؟- إنتهت الشبهه
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
*الــــــــــــــــــــــــرد المسيحى​*

للاستاذ الدكتور  Holly-Bible-1


الحقيقه هذه الشبه والتي يعتبر البعض انها معضله ليس لها اي اصل فهم يعتقدون ان يوحنا البشير يتكلم عن العشاء الاخير(*) ولكن هذا ليس صحيح بالمره

اولا من كلام يوحنا الحبيب في الاصحاح السابق يتكلم عن دخول السيد المسيح اورشليم الذي تم قبل صلب المسيح بخمسة ايام من يوم الاحد الي الجمعه

انجيل يوحنا

12: 13 فاخذوا سعوف النخل و خرجوا للقائه و كانوا يصرخون اوصنا مبارك الاتي باسم الرب ملك اسرائيل

ثم يبدا السيد المسيح يكلمهم عن قرب ارتفاعه عن الارض ويبدا يكلمهم عن قرب موته

ثانيا يتكلم يوحنا الحبيب عن اليهود الذين يتامروا عليه ليقبضوا عليه ويقتلونه ثم ينتقل من هذا الي قبل وقت عيد الفصح

فهو لا يتكلم عن العشاء الاخير لان الثلاثة اناجيل شرحوه بالتفصيل فهو لم يهتم بشرحه

وندرس الاعداد ونضعها متوازيه معا

انجيل يوحنا 13

13: 1 اما يسوع قبل عيد الفصح و هو عالم ان ساعته قد جاءت لينتقل من هذا العالم الى الاب اذ كان قد احب خاصته الذين في العالم احبهم الى المنتهى

ويوحنا الحبيب يقول هذا في ليلة يوم الاربعاء (*)الذي في هذا الاربعاء خان يهوذا السيد المسيح واتفق من رؤساء الكهنة لتسليمه وهذا الطقس الذي تمارسه الكنيسه وفي القراءات الكنسيه المؤسس من القرن الاول الميلادي ويعرفه القديس يوحنا جيدا وهو بالفعل الذي يوازي يوم 13 نيسان الذي تتفق فيه الكنيسه انه اليوم الذي قرر فيه يهوذا الخيانه ويقراء هذا الفصل عن خيانة يهوذا

وما يوزي هذا من

انجيل متي 26

26: 1 و لما اكمل يسوع هذه الاقوال كلها قال لتلاميذه

26: 2 تعلمون انه بعد يومين يكون الفصح و ابن الانسان يسلم ليصلب

26: 3 حينئذ اجتمع رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة و شيوخ الشعب الى دار رئيس الكهنة الذي يدعى قيافا

26: 4 و تشاوروا لكي يمسكوا يسوع بمكر و يقتلوه

26: 5 و لكنهم قالوا ليس في العيد لئلا يكون شغب في الشعب




وايضا من

انجيل مرقس 13

14: 1 و كان الفصح و ايام الفطير بعد يومين و كان رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة يطلبون كيف يمسكونه بمكر و يقتلونه

14: 2 و لكنهم قالوا ليس في العيد لئلا يكون شغب في الشعب




وايضا

انجيل لوقا 22

22: 1 و قرب عيد الفطر الذي يقال له الفصح

22: 2 و كان رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة يطلبون كيف يقتلونه لانهم خافوا الشعب




اذا نفهم جيدا ان يوحنا الحبيب يتكلم ليس (*)عن ليلة العشاء الاخير ولكن يتكلم عن احداث ما قبل عيد الفصح مثل بقية التلاميذ

وقد اكد كثير من المفسرين هذا الامر وليس رائي الشخصي

ابونا انطونيوس فكري

لم يتحدث معلمنا يوحنا عن سر الإفخارستيا فقد سبقه البشيرون وشرحوه وكان الطقس قد أصبح الجميع يمارسونه فلا حاجة لأن يعيد شرحه.




ابونا تادرس يعقوب

لم يذكر الإنجيلي يوحنا أحداث أيام الثلاثاء والأربعاء والخميس من الأسبوع الأخير حيث أوردها الإنجيليون الثلاثة السابقون في شيءٍ من التفصيل، ولم يرد أن يتحدث عن تأسيس سرّ الإفخارستيا (مت 26: 26؛ مر 14: 22؛ لو 22: 19).



جيل




Joh 13:1Now before the feast of the passover,.... This feast was instituted as a memorial of the deliverance of the children of Israel out of Egypt, and was an eminent type of Christ; and this passover was what Christ had greatly desired, it being his last, and when he was to express his great love to his people, mentioned here, by dying for them. It was two days before this feast, so the Persic version reads this text, at Bethany, in the house of Simon the leper, that the things recorded in this chapter were transacted; see Mat_26:2;



كلارك

what is here said is consistent with what we read in the other evangelists. See Mat_26:2; Joh_12:1.




ويزلي

Joh 13:1 Before the feast - Namely, on Wednesday, in the paschal week. Having loved his own - His apostles, he loved them to the end - Of his life.




وبهذا نكون تاكدنا من اول نقطه اننا هنا نتحدث عن خيانة يهوذا وعشاء الاربعاء

ثم يكمل يوحنا الحبيب ويقول

انجيل يوحنا 13

13: 2 فحين كان العشاء و قد القى الشيطان في قلب يهوذا سمعان الاسخريوطي ان يسلمه




وهذااكرر انه ليس عشاء الفصح ولكن عشاء الاربعاء 13 نيسان حين قرر يهوذا خيانة رب المجد(*)

اذا لا يوجد تعارض بين ما قدمه يوحنا الحبيب وسوء الفهم نتج فقط من ان البعض افترض ان هذا هو عشاء الفصح الذي تناوله السيد المسيح مع تلاميذه ولكن في الحقيقه هو ليس عشاء الفصح

وما يوازي هذا هو

انجيل متي 26

26: 14 حينئذ ذهب واحد من الاثني عشر الذي يدعى يهوذا الاسخريوطي الى رؤساء الكهنة

26: 15 و قال ماذا تريدون ان تعطوني و انا اسلمه اليكم فجعلوا له ثلاثين من الفضة

26: 16 و من ذلك الوقت كان يطلب فرصة ليسلمه




وايضا من

انجيل مرقس 14

14: 10 ثم ان يهوذا الاسخريوطي واحدا من الاثني عشر مضى الى رؤساء الكهنة ليسلمه اليهم

14: 11 و لما سمعوا فرحوا و وعدوه ان يعطوه فضة و كان يطلب كيف يسلمه في فرصة موافقة




وايضا من

انجيل لوقا 22

22: 3 فدخل الشيطان في يهوذا الذي يدعى الاسخريوطي و هو من جملة الاثني عشر

22: 4 فمضى و تكلم مع رؤساء الكهنة و قواد الجند كيف يسلمه اليهم

22: 5 ففرحوا و عاهدوه ان يعطوه فضة

22: 6 فواعدهم و كان يطلب فرصة ليسلمه اليهم خلوا من جمع




ونري تناغم بين الاربع اناجيل حتي الان فقط كان يجب ان يعرف من يشكك في هذه النقطه ان الكلام هنا ليس عن العشاء الاخير




ومن هنا ينتقل الانجيلي يوحنا الي موقف اخر في يوم اخر وهو يوم الخميس الموافق 14 نيسان وموضوع غسل الارجل كما انتقل كل من الانجيليين الثلاثه متي ومرقس ولوقا ايضا بعد موضوع يهوذا الي يوم الخميس

فكلهم وضحوا مرحلة الانتقال بما فيهم يوحنا ولكنه كان اقلهم وضوح فقال

انجيل يوحنا 13

13: 3 يسوع و هو عالم ان الاب قد دفع كل شيء الى يديه و انه من عند الله خرج و الى الله يمضي

فنري فصل في الكلام بعد ان انتهي من كلامه عن خيانة يهوذا في اليوم السابق وهنا يتكلم عن خميس العهد وهو يوم 14 نيسان ولكن بدون ان يذكر اليوم لانه شرح تفصيلا في بقية الاناجيل قبل ان يكتب يوحنا الحبيب انجيله بفتره

اما بقية المبشرين فشرحوها تفصيلا فقالوا

انجيل متي 26

26: 17 و في اول ايام الفطير تقدم التلاميذ الى يسوع قائلين له اين تريد ان نعد لك لتاكل الفصح




انجيل مرقس 14

14: 12 و في اليوم الاول من الفطير حين كانوا يذبحون الفصح قال له تلاميذه اين تريد ان نمضي و نعد لتاكل الفصح




انجيل لوقا 22

22: 7 و جاء يوم الفطير الذي كان ينبغي ان يذبح فيه الفصح




وبينما يركز الثلاثة تلاميذ علي عشاء الفصح يركز بطريقه تكميليه يوحنا الحبيب علي موضوع غسل الارجل قبل عشاء الفصح




اذا تاكدنا انه لا يوجد اي تعارض في التقويم او الاحداث انما متكامله بطريقه رائعه ويخطئ فقط من يظن ان يوحنا 13: 1 يتكلم عن عشاء الفصح رغم ان الاصحاح السابق ونفس العدد يؤكدون عكس ذلك وانه يوم 13 نيسان اما احداث غسل الارجل هو يوم خميس العهد 14 نيسان




وايضا نلاحظ ان يوحنا الحبيب يشرح ايضا انه يتكلم عن موقفين عندما وضح ان الذهاب كان علي مرتين فهو قال

انجيل يوحنا 14

14: 31 و لكن ليفهم العالم اني احب الاب و كما اوصاني الاب هكذا افعل قوموا ننطلق من ههنا




ثم يكرر

انجيل يوحنا 18

18: 1 قال يسوع هذا و خرج مع تلاميذه الى عبر وادي قدرون حيث كان بستان دخله هو و تلاميذه




فهو لا يتكلم عن احداث ليلة واحده ولكن عن مواقف مختلفة وهو يركز علي المعاني الروحيه لان تفاصيل الاحداث ذكرت سابقا في بقية الاناجيل

واعتدنا ان القديس يوحنا لا يسير في الاحداث بترتيب تاريخي ولكن بترتيب روحي واظهار عمق المحبة




وحتي لو اصر بعضهم انه يتكلم عن العشاء الاخير في يوحنا 13: 1

فحتي هذا لا يوجد فيه تضارب في قوله قبل الفصح لان الفصح في العهد القديم يذبح في نهاية يوم 14 ويؤكل بين العشائين وهو عشاء نهاية يوم 14 بداية يوم 15 وهو اول ايام الفطير وعشاء نهاية يوم 15 الذي هو يوافق الجمعة العظيمه

والسيد المسيح كما شرحت سابقا في ملف هل اخطأ مرقس البشير لما قال في اول ايام الفطير حين كان يذبح الفصح اكل الفصح في العشاء الاول اما اليهود فهو كان لهم طقس ان يعرضوا خروف الفصح علي الكهنة ليفحصوه في نهاية يوم 14 ( يوم خميس العهد ) وصباح يوم 15 ( صباح الجمعه العظيمه ) ثم بعد ذلك يذبح ويؤكل في العشاء الثاني الذي هو قبل غروب يوم 15 نيسان وهو اول ايام الفطير ( قبل نهاية الجمعه العظيمه )

ولهذا عندما قال يوحنا الحبيب ( لمن يصر علي انه يتكلم عن العشاء الاخير ) قبل عيد الفصح فهو بالفعل يتكلم عن وقت ما قبل العشاء الاول مباشره ولكن قبل وقت العشاء الثاني بيوم

واكرر باختصار ما ذكرته سابقا

اشرح ما هو عيد الفصح والفطير باختصار مؤكدا بايات من العهد القديم

اليوم اليهودي هو يبدا بمساء وينتهي بنهاية النهار

الفصح كان يذبح بين العشائين والعشاء الاول هو ليلة الرابع عشر والعشاء الثاني هو بانتهاء يوم الرابع عشر بداية اليوم الخامس عشر

ومع الفصح لايؤكل مختمر بل فقط فطير وهو اول ايام الفطير اي الذي يؤكل فيها الفطير ولايؤكل اي مختمر ثم بعد ذلك يبدا سبعة ايام عيد الفطير من الخامس عشر الي الحادي والعشرين

وعيد الفطير فيه يومين عظيمين اليوم الاول وفيه يذبح الفصح واليوم الاخير محفل مقدس وايضا اي سبت ياتي في عيد الفطير يعتبر سبت عظيم

وتاكيد ذلك من العهد القديم

سفر الخروج 12

1 وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ قَائِلاً:
2 «هذَا الشَّهْرُ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ رَأْسَ الشُّهُورِ. هُوَ لَكُمْ أَوَّلُ شُهُورِ السَّنَةِ.
3 كَلِّمَا كُلَّ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ قَائِلَيْنِ: فِي الْعَاشِرِ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ يَأْخُذُونَ لَهُمْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ شَاةً بِحَسَبِ بُيُوتِ الآبَاءِ، شَاةً لِلْبَيْتِ.
4 وَإِنْ كَانَ الْبَيْتُ صَغِيرًا عَنْ أَنْ يَكُونَ كُفْوًا لِشَاةٍ، يَأْخُذُ هُوَ وَجَارُهُ الْقَرِيبُ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ بِحَسَبِ عَدَدِ النُّفُوسِ. كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى حَسَبِ أُكْلِهِ تَحْسِبُونَ لِلشَّاةِ.
5 تَكُونُ لَكُمْ شَاةً صَحِيحَةً ذَكَرًا ابْنَ سَنَةٍ، تَأْخُذُونَهُ مِنَ الْخِرْفَانِ أَوْ مِنَ الْمَوَاعِزِ.
6 وَيَكُونُ عِنْدَكُمْ تَحْتَ الْحِفْظِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الرَّابِعَ عَشَرَ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ. ثُمَّ يَذْبَحُهُ كُلُّ جُمْهُورِ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي الْعَشِيَّةِ.

يبقي من اليوم العاشر الي اليوم الرابع عشر ويوم الرابع عشر في عشيته يذبح خروف الفصح ويؤكل بين العشائين عشاء نهاية الرابع عشر وعاء نهاية الخامس عشر 
7 وَيَأْخُذُونَ مِنَ الدَّمِ وَيَجْعَلُونَهُ عَلَى الْقَائِمَتَيْنِ وَالْعَتَبَةِ الْعُلْيَا فِي الْبُيُوتِ الَّتِي يَأْكُلُونَهُ فِيهَا.
8 وَيَأْكُلُونَ اللَّحْمَ تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةَ مَشْوِيًّا بِالنَّارِ مَعَ فَطِيرٍ. عَلَى أَعْشَابٍ مُرَّةٍ يَأْكُلُونَهُ.

واليوم الخامس عشر اول يوم يؤكل فيه الفطير فقط 
9 لاَ تَأْكُلُوا مِنْهُ نِيئًا أَوْ طَبِيخًا مَطْبُوخًا بِالْمَاءِ، بَلْ مَشْوِيًّا بِالنَّارِ. رَأْسَهُ مَعَ أَكَارِعِهِ وَجَوْفِهِ.
10 وَلاَ تُبْقُوا مِنْهُ إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ. وَالْبَاقِي مِنْهُ إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ، تُحْرِقُونَهُ بِالنَّارِ.
11 وَهكَذَا تَأْكُلُونَهُ: أَحْقَاؤُكُمْ مَشْدُودَةٌ، وَأَحْذِيَتُكُمْ فِي أَرْجُلِكُمْ، وَعِصِيُّكُمْ فِي أَيْدِيكُمْ. وَتَأْكُلُونَهُ بِعَجَلَةٍ. هُوَ فِصْحٌ لِلرَّبِّ.
12 فَإِنِّي أَجْتَازُ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ هذِهِ اللَّيْلَةَ، وَأَضْرِبُ كُلَّ بِكْرٍ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَالْبَهَائِمِ. وَأَصْنَعُ أَحْكَامًا بِكُلِّ آلِهَةِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ.
13 وَيَكُونُ لَكُمُ الدَّمُ عَلاَمَةً عَلَى الْبُيُوتِ الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ فِيهَا، فَأَرَى الدَّمَ وَأَعْبُرُ عَنْكُمْ، فَلاَ يَكُونُ عَلَيْكُمْ ضَرْبَةٌ لِلْهَلاَكِ حِينَ أَضْرِبُ أَرْضَ مِصْرَ.
14 وَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ هذَا الْيَوْمُ تَذْكَارًا فَتُعَيِّدُونَهُ عِيدًا لِلرَّبِّ. فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ تُعَيِّدُونَهُ فَرِيضَةً أَبَدِيَّةً.
15 «سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيرًا. الْيَوْمَ الأَوَّلَ تَعْزِلُونَ الْخَمِيرَ مِنْ بُيُوتِكُمْ، فَإِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَكَلَ خَمِيرًا مِنَ الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ تُقْطَعُ تِلْكَ النَّفْسُ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ.
16 وَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ. لاَ يُعْمَلُ فِيهِمَا عَمَلٌ مَا إِلاَّ مَا تَأْكُلُهُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ، فَذلِكَ وَحْدَهُ يُعْمَلُ مِنْكُمْ.
17 وَتَحْفَظُونَ الْفَطِيرَ لأَنِّي فِي هذَا الْيَوْمِ عَيْنِهِ أَخْرَجْتُ أَجْنَادَكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، فَتَحْفَظُونَ هذَا الْيَوْمَ فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ فَرِيضَةً أَبَدِيَّةً.
18 فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ، فِي الْيَوْمِ الرَّابعَ عَشَرَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ، مَسَاءً، تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيرًا إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الْحَادِي وَالْعِشْرِينَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ مَسَاءً.

في نهاية اليوم الرابع عشر الوقت الذي يذبح فيه الفصح هو بداية عيد الفطير لان الفصح هو اول ايام الفطير (اليوم الاول من الفطير حين كانوا يذبحون الفصح ) ويستمروا اسبوع لاياكلون الخمير بل فقط فطير وهو من نهاية اليوم الرابع عشر وقبل بداية الخامس عشر وقت ذبح خروف الفصح والسبعة ايام هم 15 و 16 و 17 و 18 و 19 و 20 و 21 
19 سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ لاَ يُوجَدْ خَمِيرٌ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ. فَإِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَكَلَ مُخْتَمِرًا تُقْطَعُ تِلْكَ النَّفْسُ مِنْ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، الْغَرِيبُ مَعَ مَوْلُودِ الأَرْضِ.
20 لاَ تَأْكُلُوا شَيْئًا مُخْتَمِرًا. فِي جَمِيعِ مَسَاكِنِكُمْ تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيرًا».




سفر الخروج 13

6 سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُ فَطِيرًا، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ عِيدٌ لِلرَّبِّ.
7 فَطِيرٌ يُؤْكَلُ السَّبْعَةَ الأَيَّامِ، وَلاَ يُرَى عِنْدَكَ مُخْتَمِرٌ، وَلاَ يُرَى عِنْدَكَ خَمِيرٌ فِي جَمِيعِ تُخُومِكَ.




سفر الخروج 23

14 «ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ تُعَيِّدُ لِي فِي السَّنَةِ.
15 تَحْفَظُ عِيدَ الْفَطِيرِ. تَأْكُلُ فَطِيرًا سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ كَمَا أَمَرْتُكَ فِي وَقْتِ شَهْرِ أَبِيبَ، لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ خَرَجْتَ مِنْ مِصْرَ. وَلاَ يَظْهَرُوا أَمَامِي فَارِغِينَ.
16 وَعِيدَ الْحَصَادِ أَبْكَارِ غَلاَّتِكَ الَّتِي تَزْرَعُ فِي الْحَقْلِ. وَعِيدَ الْجَمْعِ فِي نِهَايَةِ السَّنَةِ عِنْدَمَا تَجْمَعُ غَلاَّتِكَ مِنَ الْحَقْلِ.

والسؤال اين عيد الفصح الذي هو اكبر الاعياد ؟

عيد الفصح هو اول ايام عيد الفطير الذي هو سبع ايام

سفر اللاويين 23

4 «هذِهِ مَوَاسِمُ الرَّبِّ، الْمَحَافِلُ الْمُقَدَّسَةُ الَّتِي تُنَادُونَ بِهَا فِي أَوْقَاتِهَا:
5 فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ، فِي الرَّابعَ عَشَرَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ، بَيْنَ الْعِشَاءَيْنِ فِصْحٌ لِلرَّبِّ.

وكما شرح سفر الخروج 12 ان بين العشائين هو نهاية الرابع عشر الي نهاية الخامس عشر وهو رسميا اليوم الخامس عشر ولكن يبدا الاستعداد في نهاية الرابع عشر وهذا اليوم الخامس عشر الذي هو مساء وصباح هو اول ايام عيد الفطير 
6 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الْخَامِسَ عَشَرَ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ عِيدُ الْفَطِيرِ لِلرَّبِّ. سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيرًا.
7 فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ. عَمَلاً مَا مِنَ الشُّغْلِ لاَ تَعْمَلُوا.

وهو محفل مقدس لانه يأكل في الفصح بعد ذبحه في نهاية اليوم الرابع عشر 
8 وَسَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تُقَرِّبُونَ وَقُودًا لِلرَّبِّ. فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ يَكُونُ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ. عَمَلاً مَا مِنَ الشُّغْلِ لاَ تَعْمَلُوا».

واليوم السابع كما شرحت هو نهاية عيد الفطير الذي بدايته ذبح الفصح ونهايته اليوم 21 محفل مقدس

سفر العدد 9

1 وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى فِي بَرِّيَّةِ سِينَاءَ، فِي السَّنَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ لِخُرُوجِهِمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ قَائِلاً:
2 «وَلْيَعْمَلْ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ الْفِصْحَ فِي وَقْتِهِ.
3 فِي الْيَوْمِ الرَّابعَ عَشَرَ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ بَيْنَ الْعَشَاءَيْنِ تَعْمَلُونَهُ فِي وَقْتِهِ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ فَرَائِضِهِ وَكُلِّ أَحْكَامِهِ تَعْمَلُونَهُ».
4 فَكَلَّمَ مُوسَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنْ يَعْمَلُوا الْفِصْحَ.
5 فَعَمِلُوا الْفِصْحَ فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ فِي الْيَوْمِ الرَّابعَ عَشَرَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ بَيْنَ الْعَشَاءَيْنِ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ سِينَاءَ، حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى هكَذَا فَعَلَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ.




سفر العدد 28

16 «وَفِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ، فِي الْيَوْمِ الرَّابعَ عَشَرَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ فِصْحٌ لِلرَّبِّ.

وفي نهاية اليوم االرابع عشر يعمل الفصح اي يذبح ويؤكل بين العشائين 
17 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الْخَامِسَ عَشَرَ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ عِيدٌ. سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ يُؤْكَلُ فَطِيرٌ.

ويقدم الفصح كما قدمت بين العشائين وهو بداية ليل اليوم الخامس عشر ونهاية اليوم الخامس عشر وهو اليوم الاول من الفطير 
18 فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ. عَمَلاً مَا مِنَ الشُّغْلِ لاَ تَعْمَلُوا.




سفر التثنية 16

1 «اِحْفَظْ شَهْرَ أَبِيبَ وَاعْمَلْ فِصْحًا لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ، لأَنَّهُ فِي شَهْرِ أَبِيبَ أَخْرَجَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ مِنْ مِصْرَ لَيْلاً.
2 فَتَذْبَحُ الْفِصْحَ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ غَنَمًا وَبَقَرًا فِي الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي يَخْتَارُهُ الرَّبُّ لِيُحِلَّ اسْمَهُ فِيهِ.
3 لاَ تَأْكُلْ عَلَيْهِ خَمِيرًا. سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُ عَلَيْهِ فَطِيرًا، خُبْزَ الْمَشَقَّةِ، لأَنَّكَ بِعَجَلَةٍ خَرَجْتَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، لِكَيْ تَذْكُرَ يَوْمَ خُرُوجِكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ.
4 وَلاَ يُرَ عِنْدَكَ خَمِيرٌ فِي جَمِيعِ تُخُومِكَ سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ، وَلاَ يَبِتْ شَيْءٌ مِنَ اللَّحْمِ الَّذِي تَذْبَحُ مَسَاءً فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ إِلَى الْغَدِ.

فمن وقت ذبح الفصح في نهاية اليوم الرابع عشر لايؤكل خمير من اليوم الخامس عشر الي اليوم 21 وهو سبعة ايام اولهم الفصح




فحتي لو اصر احد ان يوحنا الحبيب يتكلم عن ما قبل الفصح فهو يتكلم عن ما قبل يوم 15 نيسان وقبل العشاء الثاني

ولكن ما قدمته اولا هو الصحيح والثاني فقط تمشيا مع المشككين لو اصروا

وقد اعترف المشكك دون ان يدري( ونجد ان يوحنا لايورد اي ذكر لتناول عشاء الفصح الاخير) ان بالفعل يوحنا الحبيب لم يتكلم عن العشاء الاخير

وبالفعل كما يقول حسب رواية يوحنا فان العشاء قد حدث يوم 13 نيسان وهو اربع ايوب وليس العشاء الاخير

ودليل اخر يشير اليه المشكك ايضا وهو دليل ضده وهو (وكذلك نجد ان يوحنا لايورد اي ذكر لشرب الخمر والتي هي ضمن الطقوس اليهوديه ولذلك فأن احداث يوم العشاء الاخير ووفق يوحنا لاتذكر سوى عمليه غسل اقدام الحواريين من قبل يسوع)

وهذا صحيح لان الاربع كؤوس هي طقس عشاء الفصح كما شرحت في ملف هل كاس العشاء كان كاس ام اثنين وهذا تاكيد ثالث ان يوحنا الحبيب لا يتكلم عن عشاء الفصح ولكن عشاء يوم الاربعا(*)

اما غسل الاقدام هو حدث في اليوم التالي

وايضا المشكك يذكر شيئ اخر وهو ايضا دليل يؤيد ما ذكرت وهو ضده ( وحسب يوحنا فعندما غادر يهودا مع كيس النقود كان في اعتقادهم انه قد ذهب لشراء طعام عيد الفصح الذي كان سيبدأ غدا وهنا لابد من التساؤل لماذا يقوم احدهم بشراءطعام الفصح في الوقت الذي وحسب بقيه الاناجيل انهم كانوا قد تناولوا عشاء الفصح)

وهذا ما قدمته سابقا في شرح عدد 13: 2 وهو عدد يؤكد ان العشاء هو ما قبل ذهاب يهوذا لكي يتفق مع رؤساء الكهنة وليس ليلة التسليم ولهذا اعتقدوا فعلا انه سيشتري شيئ للفصح لان هذا العشاء هو بيوم قبل ليلة الفصح

وهو صحيح مع مراعاة ان يوحنا لم يكتب بترتيب تاريخي للاحداث ولكن ترتيب روحي

انجيل يوحنا 13

26 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «هُوَ ذَاكَ الَّذِي أَغْمِسُ أَنَا اللُّقْمَةَ وَأُعْطِيهِ!». فَغَمَسَ اللُّقْمَةَ وَأَعْطَاهَا لِيَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ.
27 فَبَعْدَ اللُّقْمَةِ دَخَلَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَا أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُهُ فَاعْمَلْهُ بِأَكْثَرِ سُرْعَةٍ».
28 وَأَمَّا هذَا فَلَمْ يَفْهَمْ أَحَدٌ مِنَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ لِمَاذَا كَلَّمَهُ بِه،
29 لأَنَّ قَوْمًا، إِذْ كَانَ الصُّنْدُوقُ مَعَ يَهُوذَا، ظَنُّوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ قَالَ لَهُ: اشْتَرِ مَا نَحْتَاجُ إِلَيْهِ لِلْعِيدِ، أَوْ أَنْ يُعْطِيَ شَيْئًا لِلْفُقَرَاءِ.
30 فَذَاكَ لَمَّا أَخَذَ اللُّقْمَةَ خَرَجَ لِلْوَقْتِ. وَكَانَ لَيْلاً.

اذا فهذا يؤكد انه خرج ليتفق وليس ليسلمه وهذا في يوم الاربعاء بعد حادثة سكب قارورة الطيب التي اغتاظ فيها يهوذا لثمن الطيب

انجيل يوحنا 12

3 فَأَخَذَتْ مَرْيَمُ مَنًا مِنْ طِيبِ نَارِدِينٍ خَالِصٍ كَثِيرِ الثَّمَنِ، وَدَهَنَتْ قَدَمَيْ يَسُوعَ، وَمَسَحَتْ قَدَمَيْهِ بِشَعْرِهَا، فَامْتَلأَ الْبَيْتُ مِنْ رَائِحَةِ الطِّيبِ.
4 فَقَالَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ، وَهُوَ يَهُوذَا سِمْعَانُ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيُّ، الْمُزْمِعُ أَنْ يُسَلِّمَهُ:
5 «لِمَاذَا لَمْ يُبَعْ هذَا الطِّيبُ بِثَلاَثَمِئَةِ دِينَارٍ وَيُعْطَ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ؟»
6 قَالَ هذَا لَيْسَ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُبَالِي بِالْفُقَرَاءِ، بَلْ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ سَارِقًا، وَكَانَ الصُّنْدُوقُ عِنْدَهُ، وَكَانَ يَحْمِلُ مَا يُلْقَى فِيهِ.

فكل هذا يؤكد ان الذي يتكلم عنه يوحنا قبل الفصح هو يوم الاربعاء وليس الخميس فعشاء بيت عنيا ليلة الاربعاء ( اي الثلاث ليلا ) وعشاء المسيح مع التلاميذ ليلة الخميس ( اي الاربع مساء ليلة الخيانة ) وعشاء الفصح ليلة الجمعه ( اي الخميس مساء )




واخيرا المعني الروحي




من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب واقوال الاباء




وقوله: "أحبهم إلى المنتهى" أن السيد المسيح لبث محبًا لهم حبًا دائمًا.
     ماذا يعني: أحبهم إلى المنتهى"؟ إنه كمن يقول: "يستمر يحبهم بلا انقطاع"[1323].
القديس يوحناالذهبي الفم
     لقد عبر (إلى الآب) لكي يطعمنا، فلنتبعه حتى نقتات[1324].
     نتمتع في آلام الرب وقيامته بالعبور من هذه الحياة القابلة للموت إلى الحياة الأخرى الخالدة، أي من الموت إلى الحياة[1325].
     الآن تحقق هذا الرمز النبوي في الحق، عندما اقتيد المسيح كحملٍ للذبح (إش 53: 7)، لكي بدمه الذي يُرش على قوائم قلوبنا العليا، برشم علامة صليبه على جباهنا، نخلص من الهلاك الذي ينتظر العالم، وذلك كإسرائيل وهو يخلص من عبودية المصريين ودمارهم (خر 12: 23). والعبور الكلي التقدير الذي نمارسه بعبورنا من الشيطان إلى المسيح، ومن العالم غير المستقر إلى مملكته المؤسسة حسنًا. لذلك فإننا بالتأكيد نعبر إلى الله الدائم أبديًا...
يمجد الرسول الله من أجل هذه النعمة الممنوحة لنا، فيقول: "الذي أنقذنا من سلطان الظلمة ونقلنا إلى ملكوت ابن محبته" (1 كو 1: 13).
هذا الاسم "بصخة" كما قلت أنه في اللاتينية يدعى عبورًا... هكذا أنتم ترون هنا لنا بصخة وعبور. من أين وإلى أين يعبر؟ من هذا العالم إلى الآب.
لقد وُهب الرجاء للأعضاء في رأسهم، حتى أنهم دون شك يتبعونه وهو يعبر قدامهم.
وماذا عن غير المؤمنين الذين يقفون بعيدًا عن هذا الرأس وعن أعضائه؟ ألا يعبر هؤلاء أيضًا حيث أنهم لا يقطنون هنا أبديًا؟ واضح أنهم يعبرون، لكن يوجد فارق بين من يعبر من العالم ومن يعبر مع العالم. وبين من يعبر إلى الآب ومن يعبر إلى العدو. فإن المصريين أيضًا عبروا، لكنهم لم يعبروا من البحر إلى الملكوت، وإنما من البحر إلى الهلاك[1326].
    "أحبهم إلى المنتهى" [1]. هو نهايتنا، فيه نعبر... يُفهم ذلك بأن حبه ذاته هو الذي حمله إلى الموت[1327].
القديس أغسطينوس



والمجد لله دائما

(*)حاولنا هنا  نورد  ما قاله أستاذنا العلامه الاستاذ الدكتور هولى بايبل
بيد أننا  إذ  نتفق معه تماما فيما أورده أن من المؤكد لنا ومن الوارد فى جميع تقاليد الكنائس الرسولية ان خيانة يهوذا   وإتفاقه المشين مع  رؤساء كهنه اليهود تم فى عشية الاربعاء  أربعاء البسخة -وهذه  لا يختلف فيها إثنان .. بيد أننا  نعتقد أن يهوذا حضر أجزاء من العشاء الفصحى بعد غروب الخميس وأن خروجه تكرر للاسباب نفسها  فالمجرم يجول حول مكان جريمته .. وعلى اشكالها تقع الطيور -ذهب يوثق ويستوثق من حلفاءئه الجدد ويجدد عهوده معهم ويمنى نفسه  بالفضة التى احبها تاركًا بل بالحرى بائعاً المسيح فى طيوب المحبين ليل الاربعاء وكسر جسده القدوس وتقديم دمه المحيى  للطائعين الراغبين السامعين القابلين ليل الخميس فلم يكن المجرم على اهتمام  قط لا بهذا ولا بتلك -لكننا نميل للاعتقاد بان ماذكر كان عن عشاء الخميس بدون الاخلال بالمضمون الجوهرى للرد-بناءاً على  أن يهوذا اتفق أولاً مع اليهود فى ظلام الاربعاء ثم حضر العشاء الأخير وتناول من لقيمات فصحه الاوليه  ثم غادر على عجله مقاطعاً ليقول لهم على مكانه في ليلة العشاء،  :
إعداد الفصح الاخير ( مت 26 : 17 - 19 ، مر 14 : 12 - 16 ، لو22 :7 -13 ) والكلام هنا من لوقا 22
7- وجاء يوم الفطير الذي كان ينبغي أن يُذبح فيه الفصح.
8- فأرسل بطرس ويوحنا قائلاً إذهبا وأعدا لنا الفصح لنأكل.
9- فقالا له أين تُريد أن نعد.
10- فقال لهما إذا دخلتما المدينة يستقبلكما إنسان حامل جرة ماء إتبعاه إلى البيت حيث يدخل.
11- وقولا لرب البيت يقول لك المعلم أين المنزل حيث آكل الفصح مع تلاميذي.
12- فذاك يريكما عُلية كبيرة مفروشة هناك إعدا.
13- فانطلقا ووجدا كما قال لهما فأعدا الفصح.
عشاء الفصح مع التلاميذ ( مت 26 : 20 -25 ، مر14 :17 -21 ، لو 22 :14-18 )
14- ولما كانت الساعة اتكأ والاثني عشر رسولاً معه.
15- وقال لهم شهوة اشتهيت أن آكل هذا الفصح معكم قبل أن أتألم.
16- لإني أقول لكم إني لا آكل منه بعد حتى يكمل في ملكوت الله.
17- ثم تناول كأساً وشكر وقال خذوا هذه واقتسموها بينكم.
18- لإني أقول لكم إني لا أشرب من نتاج الكرمة حتى يأتي ملكوت الله.
تأسيس سر التناول ( مت 26 : 26 - 30 ، مر14 :22 -26 ، لو 22 : 19 - 23 )
19- وأخذ خبزاً وشكر وكسر وأعطاهم قائلاً هذا هو جسدي الذي يبذل عنكم اصنعوا هذا لذكري.
20- وكذلك الكأس أيضاً بعد العشاء قائلاً هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي الذي يُسفك عنكم.
21- ولكن هوذا يد الذي يسلمني هي معي على المائدة.
22- وابن الانسان ماض كما هو محتوم ولكن ويل لذلك الانسان الذي يسلمه.
23- فابتداوا يتساءلون فيما بينهم من ترى منهم هو المزمع أن يفعل هذا.

فيهوذا حضر العشاء الخير وبعد أن تناول اللقمة ذهب لكي يسلمه في تلك الليلة وأتي بهم للبستان حيث أنه يعرف أن الرب هناك مع التلاميذ :::نشير الى موقع استاذنا وان كنا نختلف معه فى جزئية بسيطة الا ان المضمون التام للرد يبقي كاملاً تامًاقوياً.. 
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10840


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 يوليو 2012)

تكملة للموضوع ( تهشيم  ونسف  إفتراء رقم39) وإيضاح   
هل أخطأ مرقس البشير في قول وفي اليوم الأول من الفطير حين كانوا يذبحون الفصح؟ مرقس 14: 12



Holy_bible_1



الشبهة



أخطأ مرقص في ميعاد ذبح الفصح فى مرقص 14 : 12 
12 وفي اليوم الاول من الفطير حين كانوا يذبحون الفصح قال له تلاميذه اين تريد ان نمضي ونعد لتأكل الفصح .

انظر النص الموازى فى متى :
17 وفي اول ايام الفطير تقدم التلاميذ الى يسوع قائلين له اين تريد ان نعد لك لتاكل الفصح .

حذف متى عبارة "حين كانوا يذبحون الفصح " لانها خطأ لان ذبح الفصح لا يكون فى اليوم الاول من ايام الفطير . 
واضح هنا ان كاتب مرقص معلوماته ضعيفة عن اليهود و اعيادهم .



الرد



الحقيقه هذه الشبهة لاتثبت الا ان المشكك هو الذي لايعرف شيئ عن الطقس اليهودي في تقديم الفصح وعيد الفطير

وتوضيحا لخطأه اشرح ما هو عيد الفصح والفطير باختصار مؤكدا بايات من العهد القديم

اليوم اليهودي هو يبدا بمساء وينتهي بنهاية النهار

الفصح كان يذبح بين العشائين والعشاء الاول هو ليلة الرابع عشر وهو بداية اليوم الخامس عشروالعشاء الثانى  هو بإنتهاء عصر  ذلك اليوم الخامس عشر وإيذان شمسه للغروب

ومع الفصح لايؤكل مختمر بل فقط فطير وهو اول ايام الفطير اي الذي يؤكل فيها الفطير ولايؤكل اي مختمر ثم بعد ذلك يبدا سبعة ايام عيد الفطير من الخامس عشر الي الحادي والعشرين

وعيد الفطير فيه يومين عظيمين اليوم الاول وفيه يذبح الفصح واليوم الاخير محفل مقدس وايضا اي سبت ياتي في عيد الفطير يعتبر سبت عظيم

وتاكيد ذلك من العهد القديم

سفر الخروج 12

1 وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ قَائِلاً:
2 «هذَا الشَّهْرُ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ رَأْسَ الشُّهُورِ. هُوَ لَكُمْ أَوَّلُ شُهُورِ السَّنَةِ.
3 كَلِّمَا كُلَّ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ قَائِلَيْنِ: فِي الْعَاشِرِ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ يَأْخُذُونَ لَهُمْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ شَاةً بِحَسَبِ بُيُوتِ الآبَاءِ، شَاةً لِلْبَيْتِ.
4 وَإِنْ كَانَ الْبَيْتُ صَغِيرًا عَنْ أَنْ يَكُونَ كُفْوًا لِشَاةٍ، يَأْخُذُ هُوَ وَجَارُهُ الْقَرِيبُ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ بِحَسَبِ عَدَدِ النُّفُوسِ. كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى حَسَبِ أُكْلِهِ تَحْسِبُونَ لِلشَّاةِ.
5 تَكُونُ لَكُمْ شَاةً صَحِيحَةً ذَكَرًا ابْنَ سَنَةٍ، تَأْخُذُونَهُ مِنَ الْخِرْفَانِ أَوْ مِنَ الْمَوَاعِزِ.
6 وَيَكُونُ عِنْدَكُمْ تَحْتَ الْحِفْظِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الرَّابِعَ عَشَرَ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ. ثُمَّ يَذْبَحُهُ كُلُّ جُمْهُورِ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي الْعَشِيَّةِ.

يبقي من اليوم العاشر الي اليوم الرابع عشر ويوم الرابع عشر في عشيته يذبح خروف الفصح ويؤكل بين العشائين عشاء نهاية الرابع عشر وعاء نهاية الخامس عشر 
7 وَيَأْخُذُونَ مِنَ الدَّمِ وَيَجْعَلُونَهُ عَلَى الْقَائِمَتَيْنِ وَالْعَتَبَةِ الْعُلْيَا فِي الْبُيُوتِ الَّتِي يَأْكُلُونَهُ فِيهَا.
8 وَيَأْكُلُونَ اللَّحْمَ تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةَ مَشْوِيًّا بِالنَّارِ مَعَ فَطِيرٍ. عَلَى أَعْشَابٍ مُرَّةٍ يَأْكُلُونَهُ.

واليوم الخامس عشر اول يوم يؤكل فيه الفطير فقط 
9 لاَ تَأْكُلُوا مِنْهُ نِيئًا أَوْ طَبِيخًا مَطْبُوخًا بِالْمَاءِ، بَلْ مَشْوِيًّا بِالنَّارِ. رَأْسَهُ مَعَ أَكَارِعِهِ وَجَوْفِهِ.
10 وَلاَ تُبْقُوا مِنْهُ إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ. وَالْبَاقِي مِنْهُ إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ، تُحْرِقُونَهُ بِالنَّارِ.
11 وَهكَذَا تَأْكُلُونَهُ: أَحْقَاؤُكُمْ مَشْدُودَةٌ، وَأَحْذِيَتُكُمْ فِي أَرْجُلِكُمْ، وَعِصِيُّكُمْ فِي أَيْدِيكُمْ. وَتَأْكُلُونَهُ بِعَجَلَةٍ. هُوَ فِصْحٌ لِلرَّبِّ.
12 فَإِنِّي أَجْتَازُ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ هذِهِ اللَّيْلَةَ، وَأَضْرِبُ كُلَّ بِكْرٍ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَالْبَهَائِمِ. وَأَصْنَعُ أَحْكَامًا بِكُلِّ آلِهَةِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ.
13 وَيَكُونُ لَكُمُ الدَّمُ عَلاَمَةً عَلَى الْبُيُوتِ الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ فِيهَا، فَأَرَى الدَّمَ وَأَعْبُرُ عَنْكُمْ، فَلاَ يَكُونُ عَلَيْكُمْ ضَرْبَةٌ لِلْهَلاَكِ حِينَ أَضْرِبُ أَرْضَ مِصْرَ.
14 وَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ هذَا الْيَوْمُ تَذْكَارًا فَتُعَيِّدُونَهُ عِيدًا لِلرَّبِّ. فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ تُعَيِّدُونَهُ فَرِيضَةً أَبَدِيَّةً.
15 «سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيرًا. الْيَوْمَ الأَوَّلَ تَعْزِلُونَ الْخَمِيرَ مِنْ بُيُوتِكُمْ، فَإِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَكَلَ خَمِيرًا مِنَ الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ تُقْطَعُ تِلْكَ النَّفْسُ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ.
16 وَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ. لاَ يُعْمَلُ فِيهِمَا عَمَلٌ مَا إِلاَّ مَا تَأْكُلُهُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ، فَذلِكَ وَحْدَهُ يُعْمَلُ مِنْكُمْ.
17 وَتَحْفَظُونَ الْفَطِيرَ لأَنِّي فِي هذَا الْيَوْمِ عَيْنِهِ أَخْرَجْتُ أَجْنَادَكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، فَتَحْفَظُونَ هذَا الْيَوْمَ فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ فَرِيضَةً أَبَدِيَّةً.
18 فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ، فِي الْيَوْمِ الرَّابعَ عَشَرَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ، مَسَاءً، تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيرًا إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الْحَادِي وَالْعِشْرِينَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ مَسَاءً.

في الليل ( الرابع عشر\الخامس عشر)) الوقت الذي يذبح فيه الفصح هو بداية عيد الفطير لان الفصح هو اول ايام الفطير (اليوم الاول من الفطير حين كانوا يذبحون الفصح ) ويستمروا اسبوع لاياكلون الخمير بل فقط فطير وهو من نهاية اليوم الرابع عشر وقبل بداية الخامس عشر وقت ذبح خروف الفصح والسبعة ايام هم 15 و 16 و 17 و 18 و 19 و 20 و 21 
19 سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ لاَ يُوجَدْ خَمِيرٌ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ. فَإِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَكَلَ مُخْتَمِرًا تُقْطَعُ تِلْكَ النَّفْسُ مِنْ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، الْغَرِيبُ مَعَ مَوْلُودِ الأَرْضِ.
20 لاَ تَأْكُلُوا شَيْئًا مُخْتَمِرًا. فِي جَمِيعِ مَسَاكِنِكُمْ تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيرًا».



سفر الخروج 13

6 سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُ فَطِيرًا، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ عِيدٌ لِلرَّبِّ.
7 فَطِيرٌ يُؤْكَلُ السَّبْعَةَ الأَيَّامِ، وَلاَ يُرَى عِنْدَكَ مُخْتَمِرٌ، وَلاَ يُرَى عِنْدَكَ خَمِيرٌ فِي جَمِيعِ تُخُومِكَ.



سفر الخروج 23

14 «ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ تُعَيِّدُ لِي فِي السَّنَةِ.
15 تَحْفَظُ عِيدَ الْفَطِيرِ. تَأْكُلُ فَطِيرًا سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ كَمَا أَمَرْتُكَ فِي وَقْتِ شَهْرِ أَبِيبَ، لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ خَرَجْتَ مِنْ مِصْرَ. وَلاَ يَظْهَرُوا أَمَامِي فَارِغِينَ.
16 وَعِيدَ الْحَصَادِ أَبْكَارِ غَلاَّتِكَ الَّتِي تَزْرَعُ فِي الْحَقْلِ. وَعِيدَ الْجَمْعِ فِي نِهَايَةِ السَّنَةِ عِنْدَمَا تَجْمَعُ غَلاَّتِكَ مِنَ الْحَقْلِ.

والسؤال اين عيد الفصح الذي هو اكبر الاعياد ؟

عيد الفصح هو اول ايام عيد الفطير الذي هو سبع ايام

سفر اللاويين 23

4 «هذِهِ مَوَاسِمُ الرَّبِّ، الْمَحَافِلُ الْمُقَدَّسَةُ الَّتِي تُنَادُونَ بِهَا فِي أَوْقَاتِهَا:
5 فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ، فِي الرَّابعَ عَشَرَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ، بَيْنَ الْعِشَاءَيْنِ فِصْحٌ لِلرَّبِّ.

وكما شرح سفر الخروج 12 ان بين العشائين هو نهاية الرابع عشر الي نهاية الخامس عشر وهو رسميا اليوم الخامس عشر ولكن يبدا الاستعداد في نهاية الرابع عشر وهذا اليوم الخامس عشر الذي هو مساء وصباح هو اول ايام عيد الفطير 
6 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الْخَامِسَ عَشَرَ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ عِيدُ الْفَطِيرِ لِلرَّبِّ. سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيرًا.
7 فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ. عَمَلاً مَا مِنَ الشُّغْلِ لاَ تَعْمَلُوا.

وهو محفل مقدس لانه يأكل في الفصح بعد ذبحه في نهاية اليوم الرابع عشر 
8 وَسَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تُقَرِّبُونَ وَقُودًا لِلرَّبِّ. فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ يَكُونُ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ. عَمَلاً مَا مِنَ الشُّغْلِ لاَ تَعْمَلُوا».

واليوم السابع كما شرحت هو نهاية عيد الفطير الذي بدايته ذبح الفصح ونهايته اليوم 21 محفل مقدس

سفر العدد 9

1 وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى فِي بَرِّيَّةِ سِينَاءَ، فِي السَّنَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ لِخُرُوجِهِمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ قَائِلاً:
2 «وَلْيَعْمَلْ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ الْفِصْحَ فِي وَقْتِهِ.
3 فِي الْيَوْمِ الرَّابعَ عَشَرَ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ بَيْنَ الْعَشَاءَيْنِ تَعْمَلُونَهُ فِي وَقْتِهِ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ فَرَائِضِهِ وَكُلِّ أَحْكَامِهِ تَعْمَلُونَهُ».
4 فَكَلَّمَ مُوسَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنْ يَعْمَلُوا الْفِصْحَ.
5 فَعَمِلُوا الْفِصْحَ فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ فِي الْيَوْمِ الرَّابعَ عَشَرَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ بَيْنَ الْعَشَاءَيْنِ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ سِينَاءَ، حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى هكَذَا فَعَلَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ.



سفر العدد 28

16 «وَفِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ، فِي الْيَوْمِ الرَّابعَ عَشَرَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ فِصْحٌ لِلرَّبِّ.

وفي نهاية اليوم االرابع عشر يعمل الفصح اي يذبح ويؤكل بين العشائين 
17 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الْخَامِسَ عَشَرَ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ عِيدٌ. سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ يُؤْكَلُ فَطِيرٌ.

ويقدم الفصح كما قدمت بين العشائين وهو بداية ليل اليوم الخامس عشر ونهاية اليوم الخامس عشر وهو اليوم الاول من الفطير 
18 فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ. عَمَلاً مَا مِنَ الشُّغْلِ لاَ تَعْمَلُوا.



سفر التثنية 16

1 «اِحْفَظْ شَهْرَ أَبِيبَ وَاعْمَلْ فِصْحًا لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ، لأَنَّهُ فِي شَهْرِ أَبِيبَ أَخْرَجَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ مِنْ مِصْرَ لَيْلاً.
2 فَتَذْبَحُ الْفِصْحَ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ غَنَمًا وَبَقَرًا فِي الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي يَخْتَارُهُ الرَّبُّ لِيُحِلَّ اسْمَهُ فِيهِ.
3 لاَ تَأْكُلْ عَلَيْهِ خَمِيرًا. سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُ عَلَيْهِ فَطِيرًا، خُبْزَ الْمَشَقَّةِ، لأَنَّكَ بِعَجَلَةٍ خَرَجْتَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، لِكَيْ تَذْكُرَ يَوْمَ خُرُوجِكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ.
4 وَلاَ يُرَ عِنْدَكَ خَمِيرٌ فِي جَمِيعِ تُخُومِكَ سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ، وَلاَ يَبِتْ شَيْءٌ مِنَ اللَّحْمِ الَّذِي تَذْبَحُ مَسَاءً فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ إِلَى الْغَدِ.

فمن وقت ذبح الفصح في نهاية اليوم الرابع عشر لايؤكل خمير من اليوم الخامس عشر الي اليوم 21 وهو سبعة ايام اولهم الفصح



فهل بعد كل هذا لازال المشكك يتسائل هل اخطا مرقس البشير ام لا ؟

والاعداد من العهد الجديد

انجيل متي 26

17 وَفِي أَوَّلِ أَيَّامِ الْفَطِيرِ تَقَدَّمَ التَّلاَمِيذُ إِلَى يَسُوعَ قَائِلِينَ لَهُ: «أَيْنَ تُرِيدُ أَنْ نُعِدَّ لَكَ لِتَأْكُلَ الْفِصْحَ؟»

وايضا متي البشير يؤكد ان الفصح ياكل في اول ايام الفطير وهذا صحيح من العهد القديم



مرقس 14

1 وَكَانَ الْفِصْحُ وَأَيَّامُ الْفَطِيرِ بَعْدَ يَوْمَيْنِ. وَكَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ يَطْلُبُونَ كَيْفَ يُمْسِكُونَهُ بِمَكْرٍ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ،

بمعني ان الفص الذي هو اول ايام الفطير

وايضا

12 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مِنَ الْفَطِيرِ. حِينَ كَانُوا يَذْبَحُونَ الْفِصْحَ، قَالَ لَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: «أَيْنَ تُرِيدُ أَنْ نَمْضِيَ وَنُعِدَّ لِتَأْكُلَ الْفِصْحَ؟»

وهذا صحيح كما وضحت تفصيلا من العهد القديم

اذا هذا العدد يؤكد ان مرقس يعرف جيدا التقليد اليهودي وشاهد عيان عكس ما اراد المشكك ان يوهمنا به



والمجد لله دائما        
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display_html/10767


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 يوليو 2012)

نضيف  بعض الملحوظات ان الانجيل بحسب يوحنا لم يذكر بالنص الحرفي ((لم يدخلوا دار الولاية لئلا يتنجسوا   فلايأكلوا  *(خروف الفصح *) بل قال الفصح عموما.  والمقصود من كلامى ان الوحى الالهى  فى يوحنا لم يأت إطلاقا  فى مفرداته   خروف او ذبح  الخروف بل الفصح وذلك لان الفطير نفسه الذى يبدأ اليهود بأكله مع الخروف  فى ليلة رابع عشر\خامس عشر نيسان مستمر معهم سبعة أيام  وفى اليوم الاخير محفل مقدس -وعندهم  يوم السبت الذى يعامل بإكرامية خاصة من عندياتهم إذا صادف   السبت من أيام الفصح إذ يعامل كأول يوم الفصح-وهذا خارج عن الشريعة المنصوصة لكنهم اكتسبوه من تعاليم شيوخهم....فما كانوا حريصين أن لا يتدنسوا أنهم أكلوا  لحم الخروف مشوياً شياً جيداً بالنار ..لكنهم أكلوا وسيأكلوا معه  الفطير ألذى هو إمتداد للاكله الذبائحية المقدسة طوال أيام الفطير السبعة ... وهى أيضاً يلزمها الطهارة والوضؤء اليهودى الذى سينقض بالدخول الى حيث يتواجد الوثنيون الغلف..(بكل ممارساتهم التى يعتبرهم اليهودى الملتزم نجسون -من مأكل ومشارب وإحتؤاء على الخمور.بما فيها من خمير.)   فالفصح المقصود فى الانجيل هو الفطير الذى يؤكل جماعيا فيما يشبه الليتورجية فى وجبات جماعية  عائلية وسط القراءات الدينية فى الساعة التاسعة من النهار والغروب..
+ملحوظة اخرى ان اللحم لحم الخروف يؤكل بين العشائين  والباقي منه الى الصباح =صباح السادس عشر من نيسان (هنا موافق سبت النور)تحرقونه. بمعنى ان الباقي الى الصباح  =   بعد العشائين . إذاً اللحم موجود من ذبيحة الليلة وسيؤكل لانه لو غربت الشمس شمس الخامس عشر من نيسان لا يؤكل اللحم  والباقى منه للصباح  يتم التخلص منه بالحرق بالنار. كأن ذبيحة وتسوية وأكل وغنها لحوم خروف الفصح حبيسة 24ساعة هى الخامس عشر من نيسان وعند اليهود  فى هذه السنة وافق (من أول ساعات عتمة الخميس الى أول ساعات عتمة  الجمعة)... وبالتالى هم حريصون على البقاء فى طهارة تمكنهم من الانتهاء من أكل لحوم الخروف الذبيح.الموجودة فعلا فى  عليات بيوتهم ومعابدهم ومجامعهم وهيكلهم الاكبر. 
 ولن يكتمل الموضوع  الا  بإضافة   عميقة   لدراسة بحثية شيقه تجمع بين الروحانية الضافية والعلم الغزير لاستاذ أساتذتى فى منتدى الكنيسة العربية     بعد إذنه وسماحه   ننشر البحث التالى للاستاذ          (*Aymonded*) 
يوم الخميس يوم السر العظيم
سر الإفخارستيا وسر غسل الأرجل
وصلاة جسثيماني واختتام اليوم بقبلة القلب الغاش


أولاً مُسميات هذا اليوم العظيم
يُسمى هذا اليوم في الكنيسة القبطية [ يوم خميس العهد ]، ويُسمى أيضاً [ الخميس الكبير ]، ويشترك في هذا الاسم مع الكنيسة القبطية، الكنائس السُريانية والموارنة ، وعند ابن كبر في القرن ال14(1324م) يُدعى [ يوم الخميس الكبير الذي هو العهد الجديد ] كما يُسميه أيضاً [ عيد العهد الجديد ] ، ويُسمى في الكنيسة البيزنطية [ الخميس العظيم المُقدَّس ] . وهذا هو اسمه في الشرق عموماً. أمَّا في الغرب فاسمه التقليدي في الإنجليزية Maundy Thursday وكلمة Maundy جاءت من الأنتيفونا [ وهو لحن من فريقين ] الأولى التي تُرتل في هذا اليوم باللاتينية في طقس غسل الأرجل وهي Manatum novum أي [ وصية جديدة ] ، فهو يُسمى [ خميس الوصية الجديدة ] ، ويُسمى أيضاً [ الخميس الأخضر ] Green Thursday وهو اسمه التقليدي لدى الألمان . وربما جاء هذا الاسم [ الخميس الأخضر ] من عادة منح التائبين المعترفين بخطاياهم في هذا اليوم – استعداداً للتناول من الأسرار المقدسة – أغصاناً خضراء تعبيراً عن كمال توبتهم ورجوعهم إلى كمال شركتهم مع الكنيسة على أساس أنهم صاروا أغصان خضراء في الكرمة الحقيقية، ويُسمى هذا اليوم أيضاً Sheer Thursday أي [ الخميس النقي أو الواضح ]، حيث أنه في هذا اليوم، يُعطى الحل للتائبين، أو ربما جاء الاسم أيضاً من عادة الغسيل الطقسي لمذابح الكنيسة وسوف نذكرها بالتفصيل فيما بعد ...

أحداث يوم خميس العهد بين التقليد اليهودي وإقامة وليمة العهد المسيانية
في هذا اليوم أمر الرب يسوع أثنين من تلاميذه أن يذهبا ويُعدا الفصح ليأكل معهم [ متى36: 17؛ مرقس14: 13؛ لوقا22: 7 ]. وبعد الظهر توجَّه إلى المكان الذي أعدَّ التلاميذ فيه الفصح في بيت القديس مرقس الإنجيلي والرسول [ كما يذكر التقليد المتفق مع الإنجيل تمام الاتفاق ] وهو ابن أخت القديس برنابا الرسول، وذلك كان في أورشليم. وكان الفصح اليهودي يستمر إلى سبعة أيام، حيث يذبحون خروف الفصح في الرابع عشر من نيسان بين العشاءين، أي بين العصر والغروب [ خروج12: 16 ]. ومتى ابتدأ مساء الخامس عشر من نيسان، كان يُدعى هذا اليوم: [ اليوم الأول من الفطير ]، وتنتهي أيام الفطير في الحادي والعشرين منه [ لاويين23: 5 ] وكان لا يجوز لهم بمقتضى الناموس أن يأكلوا شيئاً في هذه المدة سوى الفطير فقط [ خروج12: 15 ] ولذلك سُميَّ بعيد الفطير، والفطير هو الخبز الذي يُخبز بدون خمير، ولفظة الخمير تأتي في العبرية [ חָמֵ֗ץ ح م تص ] وتعني [ مُرّ أو لاذع أو حامض ]، وهي ترمز للخطية عادة والتي تجعل حياة الإنسان مرة ولاذعة، كما أن الخميرة تجعل العجين ينتفخ، وتكون الزيادة في الحجم وليس الوزن، وهكذا غرور الخطية تجعل الإنسان ينتفخ ويُفكر في ذاته أنه أكثر بكثير مما هو في الواقع، ومن شر الخطية أنها إذا دخلت للقلب أو في مكان تتفشى مثل قطعة الخميرة الصغيرة والتي تُخمر العجين كله، لذلك الخطية خاطئة جداً وأقل تعامل معها خطير لأنها تفعل فعل الانتشار والتوغل مثل الخميرة، لذلك أقل استهانة بالخطية تطعن الإنسان بالأوجاع التي لا ولن تنتهي قط. ويقول الرسول: [ ألستم تعلمون أن خميرة صغيرة تُخمِّر العجين كله. إذاً نقوا منكم الخميرة العتيقة لكي تكونوا عجيناً جديداً كما أنتم فطير. لأن فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذُبح لأجلنا. إذاً لنُعيد ليس بخميرة عتيقة ولا بخمير الشرّ والخبث بل بفطير الإخلاص والحق ] (1كورنثوس5: 6 – 8)
وكلمة فطير بالعبرية هي : [ מַצּוֹת م تص و ت ] matzot. وهذه الكلمة تعني حرفياً [ حلواً – بلا فساد – غير نتن ]. إذاً خبز الفطير يُمثل حلاوة وكمال السيرة بدون خطية. كما أن الأمر بأكل الفطير يؤكد على حياة الطهارة والقداسة في قمة كمالها للمسيا الإله الكلمة المتجسد، والذي جاء ليُكمل كل برّ ويضع حياته كحمل الله رافع خطية العالم ومتمم الذبيحة في كمالها الذي كان سابقاً رمزاً له ولتتميم عمله الكامل لأجل خلاص العالم كله منذ آدم لآخر إنسان ....

عموماً نجد أنه كان يلزم حفظ الاحتفال بعيد الفصح في جميع الأجيال كفريضة دائمة لا يُمكن أن تنقطع قط: [ ويكون لكم هذا اليوم تذكاراً فتعيدونه عيداً للرب. في أجيالكم تعيدونه ] (خروج12: 14)؛ [ فتحفظون هذا الأمر فريضة لك ولأولادك ] (خروج12: 24)؛ [ فتحفظ هذه الفريضة في وقتها من سنة إلى سنة ] (خروج3: 10)، والكلمة العبرية يحفظ [ שמרים شمريم ]، تعني حرفياً: [ يُلاحظ بانتباه أو يسهر على ] .

وبالنسبة للعبرانيين الأوائل، كان مفهوم التذكار لديهم أكثر من كونه مجرد تذكُرّ حدث يُمثل مرحلة من مراحل التاريخ، بل لقد استخدموا التذكار لاستحضار القلب والذهن إلى حدث هام جداً وحقيقي موثق وموثوق به، وكل شخص يهودي يعتبر نفسه – شخصياً – واحداً من الذين خلَّصهم الله من العبودية في القديم، لأنه يعتبر خلاص الله ممتد منذ لحظة عمله إلى اليوم الذي يعيش فيه يهودي في كل جيل جديد. وهو أيضاً يوجه نظره نحو المستقبل إذ انه متيقن من ما سوف يعمله الله في المستقبل لأجل خلاصه وحياته في المسيا الآتي، وعموماً نجد أن الله قد وضع نظاماً محدداً لهذا الاحتفال السنوي بالفداء. وتتمثل بنوده في الآتي :
1 – كل الأجيال شعب إسرائيل تحفظ وتُقيم الفصح سنوياً ولا يُستثنى أحد بالطبع [ خروج12: 47]
2 – لا يُسمح لأي غريب خارج العهد أي غير مُختتن أن يأكل من ذبيحة الفصح [ خروج12: 43 – 45 ]
3 – يؤكل الفصح بداخل البيوت، وهو شاة ابن سنة لكل بيت [ خروج12: 46 ] 
4 – ينبغي أن تؤكل ذبيحة الفصح بالكامل في ليلة واحدة، ولا يبقى منها شيئاً للصباح [ خروج34: 25 ]
5 – ينبغي أن يعزلوا الخميرة من بيوتهم لمدة سبعة أيام [ خروج13: 6 – 7 ]
6 – ينبغي أن يذبحوا خروف الفصح في عدم وجود خميرة [ خروج34: 25 ]
7 – لا يكسروا عظمة من عظام ذبيحة الفصح [ خروج12: 46 ] 
8 – ينبغي أن يذبحوا خروف الفصح – فقط – في المكان الذي يُحدده الرب لهم [ تثنية16: 5 – 6 ]
9 – ينبغي على كل ذكور جماعة بني إسرائيل أن يظهروا أمام الرب في وقت الفصح [ خروج23: 17 / 34 : 23 ]
10 – أولئك الذين هم بداخل حظيرة الإيمان – فقط – يشتركون في احتفال الفصح . وإذا أراد أُممي أو غريب أن يشترك معهم، عليه أن يُختتن ويؤمن بيهوه.
الشكل العام لترتيب الفصح
يلزمنا أن نعرف أولاً أن الفريسيون كانوا في أيام الرب يسوع هم حُراس التقليد الشفوي لحكماء بني إسرائيل القُدامى، والذي يعتبرونه مساوٍ للتوراة أي الشريعة المكتوبة، ويعتقد اليهود الأرثوذكس إلى يومنا هذا أن الله نفسه أعطى هذه الشريعة الشفهية لموسى، وانتقلت من جيل لجيل شفهياً. والذين فسروا التوراة وشرحوها عرفوا باسم [ الرابيين ] والتي تعني [ مُعلمين ]، وقد جمعوا وصنفوا كل المعتقدات الدينية في كتاب واحد أُطلق عليه [ المشناه ] في وقت ما بين 100 ميلادية حتى سنة 250 ميلادية. المشناه تُعطي كافة أوجه الحياة الدينية وتُقدم صورة للعادات والتقاليد والأوامر والشرائع على مر العصور حتى زمن وجود الرب يسوع .
وبخصوص الفصح تقتبس المشناه أقوال رابي غمالائيل Rabbi Gamaliel التي يقول فيها: [ كل من لا يذكر هذه الأشياء الثلاثة التي سنذكرها، في عيد الفصح، يعتبر نفسه إنه لم يُتمم ما ألزمته به الشريعة، وهي :
· ذبيحة الفصح، لأن القدوس عبر على بيوت آباءنا في مصر وفداهم من موت الأبكار
· الفطير، لأن الرب حرر آباءنا من أرض العبودية: مصر
· الأعشاب المُرّة، لأن المصريين مرروا حياة آباءنا في مصر ] Pesahim10: 5

الشكل العام لترتيب الفصح وتنظيمه
من جهة شكل الجلوس حول المائدة: كان المحتفلون يجلسون متكأين حول المائدة وليس في وضع الجلوس العادي، وهذا انحدر من بابل ساعة السبي، ومن عادات بابل أن الأشخاص الأحرار يتكئون على وسائد مُريحة حول المائدة، أما العبيد فيقفون بانتباه شديد لخدمة أسيادهم الذين يأكلون.
وعند جلوس أفراد العائلة حول مائدة الفصح، يُخصص مكان ويُرتب بعناية شديدة لرئيس المائدة، حيث اقتضت العادة أن رب العائلة هو الذي يجلس على رأس مائدة العشاء الاحتفالية. والشخص الأصغر يجلس في الجهة اليُمنى ليقوم بدور خاص في نهاية الطقس التقليدي seder، أما على يسار رب العائلة فيجلس الضيف بكل إجلال واحترام، وأحياناً يُترك هذا المكان فارغاً ويُسمى [ كُرسي إيليا ] حيث يعتقدون أن إيليا النبي سيجيء فجأة ويأكل معهم الفصح، كما كانوا يتوقعون من النبوات أن إيليا سيأتي كما نراهم حينما سألوا القديس يوحنا المعمدان : أإيليا أنت !!!

الجماعة التي ستأكل الفصح
كان اليهود يقسمون أنفسهم في أكل خروف الفصح إلى جماعات، بحيث لا تقل الجماعة عن عشرة أفراد ولا تزيد عن عشرين شخصاً، وإن لم يبلغ سكان البيت الواحد عشرة أشخاص، اشترك بيتان في خروف واحد، وكانت كل جماعة تُنيب عنها واحداً ليحضر الخروف إلى دار الهيكل، ويُساعد أيضاً اللاويين على ذبحه، ثم يُنقل ما يُذبح إلى البيت الذي يقصدون أن يأكلوه فيه حسب الشريعة [ خروج12: 4 – 14 ]، وطبعاً يلزمنا أن نعرف أن اللاويين قاموا ببيع الخرفان في الهيكل لكي ينالوا نصيباً في ثمنه لأنهم يبيعونه أغلى ثمناً من خارج الهيكل، وكانوا يرفضون أي خروف يحضره أحد من خارج الهيكل ويختلقوا له عيوباً فيه ليمنعوا ذبحه لأنهم القائمين على فحص الخروف لسلامة تقديمه حسب الشريعة، لذلك اغتاظوا جداً من الرب حينما طرد الباعة وقلب موائد الصيارفة وقال بيت أبي جعلتموه مغارة لصوص ...
عموماً قد قام الرسولان بطرس ويوحنا بذلك الأمر في الهيكل في هذه المرة بالنيابة عن مُخلصنا وتلاميذه، وأعدَّا الفطير والخمر والأعشاب المُرّة وكل ما هو ضروري لإعداد الفصح. فلما أعدا كل شيء، جاء يسوع وتلاميذه إلى المكان الذي أخفاه الرب عن يهوذا، حتى يُتمم ما جاء لأجله، لأن يهوذا لهذه الساعة لم يكن يعلم أين يصنع الرب الفصح لذلك لم يستطع أن يبلغ عن مكانه – حسب ما اتفق مع اليهود - إلا بعدما ذهب وحضر الفصح مع التلاميذ كما سوف نرى؛ وطبعاً نحن نعلم أن اليهود كانوا في خوف من الشعب إذا سلموه، وحاولوا أن يدبروا مكيده لتسليمه بدون هياج الشعب عليهم كمسئولين، وحينما أتاهم يهوذا فرحوا إذ وجدوها فرصة أن تلميذه هو الذي يسلمه، لذلك أرسلوا معه حراس الهيكل وحراس الرومان، وتركوا التلميذ هو الذي يتعرف عليه ويسلمه بيده كما نعرف جميعاً التفاصيل ....

طقس الاحتفال والغسل
الاحتفال بالطبع كان يشمل طقس غسل الأيدي وبعض الصلوات في وضع الجلوس. ويشرب المحتفلون أربعة كؤوس من الخمر، والتقليد الشفوي من المشناه يأمر بأن حتى الأشخاص الفقراء ينبغي عليهم أن يشربوا هذه الكؤوس الأربعة، حتى ولو وصل الأمر به إلى بيع نفسه أو الاستدانة (وطبعاً هذا ما قصده المسيح بتوبيخهم لأنهم أبطلوا وصية الله بتقليد الناس ولا يقدرون أن يعولوا الفقير بل يضعوا عليه أثقال عثرة الحمل) وينبغي أن يكون خمر الفصح من النبيذ الأحمر، ويُخلط بقليل من الماء، كما أن المشناه تأمر بأن يكون النبيذ دافئاً، ومن ثمَّ يجب تسخين الماء قليلاً قبل خلطه بالخمر حتى يُذكَرَهم بدم الخروف الذي ذُبح للتو، فيكون دمه دافئاً.
ما يوضع بجوار الخروف على المائدة
لابد بجوار الخروف المشوي بكاملة بدون كسر عظماً منه، توضع أعشاب مُرة وثلاثة شرائح من الخبز غير المختمر، يُسمى بالعبرية Charoseth، وفي هذا الخليط كانوا يغمسون الأعشاب المُرة وخبز الفطير معاً. ولا يأكلون طبق التحلية بعد أكل خروف الفصح بل قبله، حيث أنه غير مسموح بأكل أي شيء آخر بعد أكل خروف الفصح.

بدء الاحتفال بالفصح
بعد أن يتم كل الأعداد السابق للفصح تبدأ ربة البيت تُعلن عن بدء احتفال الفصح، بإنارة شمعتي الفصح، فتُغطي عينيها بيدها وتتلو صلوات البركة على الشمعتين، شاكرة الله من أجل هذه المناسبة الخاصة ، قائلة: [ مبارك أنت أيها الرب إلهنا، ملك المسكونة، الذي قدستنا بوصاياك. وباسمك نُشعل أنوار الاحتفال ]
وبعد ذلك يتلو رئيس المتكأ (رب العائلة) صلاة التقديس بالعبرية [ קידושقيدوش ] على الكأس الاستفتاحية وهي الكأس الأولى من الخمر قائلاً: [ مبارك أنت أيها الرب إلهنا، ملك المسكونة، يا من اخترتنا من بين الشعوب لنُقدم لك هذه الخدمة، مبارك أنت أيها الرب إلهنا، ملك الدهور، يا من وهبتنا الحياة، يا من حفظتنا وأتيت بنا إلى هذه المناسبة ] ثم يقول: [ فليكن الرب مباركاً الذي أبدع ثمر الكرمة ] ثم يرتشف منها قليلاً، ويُدار بها على جميع الجالسين فيرتشف كل منهم قليلاً منها كل واحد بدوره، وكان تُدعى كأس المرارة، وهي الكأس المذكورة في إنجيل القديس لوقا: [ ثم تناول كأساً وشكر وقال خذوا هذه و اقتسموها بينكم. لأني أقول لكم إني لا أشرب من نتاج الكرمة حتى يأتي ملكوت الله ] (لوقا22: 17 – 18) ...

ثم يأتي بعد ذلك طقس غسل الأيدي بواسطة رئيس المتكأ، وهذا الاغتسال كانوا يشيرون به إلى عبور أسلافهم البحر الأحمر ...
وعند هذا الحد من الطقس قام الرب عن العشاء وخلع ثيابه كما يفعل العبيد، وأخذ منشفة وأتزر بها، ثم صب ماء في مغسل، وابتدأ يغسل أرجل التلاميذ ويمسحها بالمنشفة التي كان متَّزراً بها. يغسل ويُجفف وسخ سيرتنا القديمة التي سلكنا فيها بمسالك غير مستقيمة ...

طبعاً أمام هذا الحدث الجليل والرهيب باتضاع الخالق العظيم أمام المخلوق الضعيف يُذهل العقل وتُعقد الألسُن، فالخالق ينحني باتضاع أمام خليقته هذا حقاً لا يستوعبه عقل إطلاقاً أو يصدقه إنسان، فكيف الذي بيده قدر الخليقة ومن فيها والكل له يخضع أمام جلال مجد بهائه، ينحني ليغسل أقدام خليقته. فمن يستطيع أن يحتمل هذا ؟ من منا يحتمل أن يجلس أمام عريس النفس ورب الخليقة ليعطيه قدمه ليغسلها !!!

حقاً كان العذر لبطرس كل العذر عندما قال ليسوع في خجل شديد وحيرة وصدمة من انحناءه أمامه ليغسل قدميه: [ لن تغسل رجلي أبداً ]، ولكن الرب أعلمه أن ما يصنعه معه سرّ لا يستطيع أن يفهمه الآن، ولكنه سيفهمه فيما بعد، وأنه أن لم يغسله فلن يكون له نصيب معهُ في الملكوت، فمصيره في الملكوت مرتبط بغسل رجليه. إذن لم يكن الأمر مجرد غسل قدمين، بل شركة في ملكوت ابن الله وعمل تأهيلي لمن وُضعت عليه الضرورة للكرازة والتبشير. ولما عرف القديس بطرس ذلك قال عن عدم وعي: [ يا سيد ليس رجليَّ فقط بل أيضاً يديَّ وراسي ]، فصحح له الرب فهمه الخاطئ قائلاً: [ الذي قد اغتسل (بالمعمودية) ليس له حاجة إلا إلى غسل رجليه (أي تقويم سيرة حياته بالتوبة) ] (يوحنا13: 10)
ولما أكمل الرب هذا الفعل السرائري العظيم، أخذ ثيابه ولبسها، وعاد واتكأ على المائدة وقال لهم: [ أتفهمون ما قد صنعت بكم ؟ فسكتوا ] لأنهم بالتأكيد لم يكونوا يفهمون شيئاً في تلك الساعة، ولكنهم – بالطبع – فهموا فيما بعد. فقال لهم الرب: [ أنتم تدعوني مُعلماً وسيداً وحسناً تقولون لأني أنا كذلك. فإن كنت وأنا السيد والمُعلم قد غسلت أرجلكم، فأنتم يجب عليكم أن يغسل بعضكم أرجل بعض، لأني أعطيتكم مثالاً حتى كما صنعت أنا بكم، تصنعون أنتم أيضاً بعضكم ببعض. إن عملتم هذا فطوباكم إن عملتموه ] (يوحنا 13: 13 – 17)

يا أخوتي أخشى أننا إلى الآن لم نفهم بعد ماذا صنع بنا الرب، وأخشى أننا إلى الآن لا نقدر أن نصفح عن أخطاء إخوتنا مع أن الرب قال أن نغسل أقدام بعضنا البعض، فمن يقدر على هذا وإلى الآن يحمل ضغينة في قلبه ولا يقدر على احتمال أخيه، فكم يكون بغسل أقدامه !!!
فهل يا ترى لم نستوعب وصية الله بعد ولا نقدر على أن نحيا بها قط : [ هذه هي وصيتي أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضاً كما أحببتكم (يوحنا 15: 12)، بهذا أوصيكم حتى تحبوا بعضكم بعضاً (يوحنا 15: 17)، و هذه هي وصيته أن نؤمن باسم ابنه يسوع المسيح ونحب بعضنا بعضا كما أعطانا وصية (1يوحنا 3: 23)؛ أيها الأحباء لنحب بعضنا بعضاً لأن المحبة هي من الله وكل من يحب فقد ولد من الله ويعرف الله (1يوحنا 4: 7)؛ بهذا نعرف أننا نحب أولاد الله إذا أحببنا الله وحفظنا وصاياه (1يوحنا 5: 2)، يا أولادي لا نحب بالكلام ولا باللسان بل بالعمل والحق (1يوحنا 3: 18) ]

يا إخوتي لنصغي لكلام القديس بطرس الرسول الذي وعى جداً ما صنعه الرب معه فهو ينادينا عبر الدهور قائلاً لنا نحن أبناء هذا الجيل الصعب قائلاً على مستوى كل واحد الشخصي: [ طهروا نفوسكم في طاعة الحق بالروح للمحبة الأخوية العديمة الرياء فأحبوا بعضكم بعضا من قلب طاهر بشدة ] (1بطرس 1: 22) ، ولنصغي للرب محب البشر الذي قال لنا: [ من أراد أن يصير فيكم عظيما يكون لكم خادما ] (مرقس 10: 43)

مابين العشاء الطقسي اليهودي وعشاء الرب
نجد كما رأينا وشرحنا، أنه بعد أن جلس جميع العائلة حول المائدة الفصحية وبدء الاحتفال ويتلو رئيس المتكأ (رب العائلة) صلاة التقديس وبعدها يُأخذ الكأس الأولى وبعدها يبدأ غسل الأيدي، ثم بعد الانتهاء من غسل الأيدي يُحضر أحد الخدم طبقاً كبيراً عليه الطعام ولا يأكل منه أحد بعد. ثُمَّ يُجرى الغمس الأول، حيث يغمس رئيس المتكأ الأعشاب [ الخس ] في الماء المُملح أو الخل، ويُعطي كل واحد على المائدة جزء، وبعد غمس الأعشاب المُرة يُرفع طبق الطعام من على المائدة ( ويتم رفع طبق الطعام – الذي هو رمزاً لخروف الفصح الذي به تم خروج شعب إسرائيل من مصر – هو إجراء غير عادي القصد منه إثارة السؤال عند الأطفال والأولاد الحاضرين )، عندئذٍ يصب رئيس المتكأ الكأس الثانية من الخمر، ولكن لا أحد يشرب منها. ثم يأتي أحد الأطفال ويُلقى على رب العائلة أربعة أسئلة، وهذا هو دور الطفل (أو أصغر شخص ) الجالس عن اليمين كما قلنا سابقاً، والأسئلة كالتالي :
1 – لماذا هذه الليلة مختلفة عن بقية الليالي ؟
2 – في كل الليالي، نأكل خبزاً مختمراً أو غير مختمر، لكن هذه الليلة نأكل فقط خبزاً غير مختمر ؟
3 – في كل الليالي نأكل جميع أنواع الأعشاب ولكن هذه الليلة نأكل فقط أعشاباً مُرّه. ولماذا نغمس الأعشاب مرتين ؟
4 – في كل الليالي نأكل لحماً مشوياً أو مسلوقاً أو محمراً، لكن هذه الليلة نأكل فقط لحماً مشوياً ؟
حينئذٍ يُقدم رئيس المتكأ لأبنائه عرضاً لتاريخ شعب إسرائيل مبتدئاً من دعوة إبراهيم من أرض أو الكلدانيين ، مُنتهياً بفداء الشعب وتحريرهم من عبودية أرض مصر وإعطاء الشريعة [ خروج 10، 12 ]
ثم يحضر طبق الطعام الكبير مرة أخرى، ويستمر رئيس المتكأ في تقديم شرح خروف الفصح والأعشاب المُرة والفطير. عندئذٍ ينشدون الجزء الأول من ال "هلليل" أي [ مزمور 113، 114 ] ثم يشربون كأس الخمر الثانية. ثم يغسلون أيديهم للمرة الثانية، وذلك واجب احترام للفطير الذي سيأكلونه الذي يرمز لعدم الخطية والبرّ، ثم يكسر رئيس المتكأ شريحة واحدة من الخبز الغير مختمر ويتلو البركة على الخبز، حيث توجد بركتان : الأولى من أجل شكر الله الذي يُعطي الخبز من ثمار الأرض، أما الأُخرى فهي من أجل شكر الله لإعطائه وصية أكل الفطير. وتقليدياً تُعطى هذه البركة التي تُتلى على الخبز الذي يُكسر أولاً، هي لإظهار التذلل والخضوع وتذكُّر أيضاً أن الفقراء لديهم – فقط – كسرة مكسورة من هذا الخبز المكسور، ثم يغمسها في الأعشاب المُرة وخليط التفاح المحلى مع البندق [ Charoseth ] ويُعطيها لكل فرد على المائدة. ولو كان الخروف صغيراً ليأخذ كل واحد كفايته يأكلون بيضة مسلوقة [ Hagigah ] على أن تؤكل البيضة أولاً، حيث ينبغي أن يكون خروف الفصح هو آخر الأطعمة التي يأكلونها تلك الليلة. وبالتالي لا يوجد طبق تحلية.

وبعد العشاء يصب رئيس المتكأ كأس الخمر الثالثة، ويتلون جميعهم البركة التي تُتلى بعد الوجبات، ثم ينشدون بركة خاصة للخمر على الكأس الثالثة، وكل واحد يشرب منها، وبعد الكأس الثالثة ينشدون الجزء الثاني من [ هلليل ] أي [ مزمور 115 حتى 118 ]، ثم يشربون الكأس الرابعة. وبهذا يكون طقس الفصح قد انتهى، ثم يرتلون لحناً في الختام والذي يبدأ بـ [ كل أعمالك تسبحك أيها الرب (يهوه) إلهنا ]، وينتهي بـ [ إلى أبد ألآبدين، أنت هو الله ومعك ليس لنا ملك أو مُخلِّص أو فادي ]

عموماً أهم ما في الموضوع هما ثلاث نقاط ينبغي أن نُركز فيهما :
[1] كان يستحيل أن يؤكل شيئاً إطلاقاً بعد عشاء الفصح، إذ يجب أن يكون خروف الفصح آخر شيء يؤكل، والرب يسوع كسر هذه القاعدة، إذ فاجأهم إذ بارك على الخبز وكسر وأعطاهم قائلاً [ هذا هو جسدي ]، فالرب أسس سرّ الإفخارستيا أثناء هذا العشاء وقبل الكأس الثالثة مباشرة: [ وأخذ خبزاً وشكر وكسر وأعطاهم قائلاً: هذا هو جسدي الذي يُبذل عنكم. أصنعوا هذا لذكري ] (لوقا22: 19)؛ [ أن الرب يسوع في الليلة التي أُسلِمَ فيها (للموت) أخذ خبزاً وشكر فكسر وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي المكسور لأجلكم أصنعوا هذا لذكري ] (1كورنثوس11: 23 – 24)، وطبعاً المسيح الرب لم يكسر قاعدة إلهيه موضوعه بل وضح أنه هو سر الفصح الحقيقي الأخير والذي أبطل الفصح القديم تذكاراً لخلاصاً تم في الماضي كظل لخلاص أخير وأبدي سيقع حالاً بتقدمة ذاته كحمل طاهر رافع خطية العالم معطياً خلاصاً أبدياً، والمسيح الرب هو بذاته [ يهوه ] شخصياً، إذ قد أعلن نفسه سابقاً للجميع قائلاً كاستعلان عن ذاته [ أنا هو الباب ]، [ أنا هو نور العالم ]، [ أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة ]، [ قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن (يهوه) ] (يوحنا 10: 9؛ 8: 12؛ 14: 6؛ 8: 58)

[2] صلاة البركة على الكأس الثالثة، والكأس الثالثة حسب المشناه اليهودي، هي التي تحمل في داخلها كل معاني ورموز [ دم خروف الفصح ] ولذا فهي تُعتبر الأكثر أهمية. ومن هنا جاء اختيار السيد الرب يسوع (يهوه) للكأس الثالثة لتكون هي [ دم العهد الجديد ] وقد أطلق المشناه اليهودي على الكأس الثالثة أسمان:
الاسم الأول: [ كأس البركة ] وذلك لأنها تأتي بعد تلاوة [ البركة بعد الأكل ] – بعد العشاء
الاسم الثاني : [ كأس الخلاص ] وذلك لأنها تحمل كل معاني دم حمل الفصح. وقد استعمل بولس الرسول هذا الاصطلاح عندما قال: [ كأس البركة التي نُباركها أليست هي شركة دم المسيح ] (1كورنثوس10: 16)
فالمسيح الرب عندما أخذ الكأس الثالثة بعد العشاء باركها وقال أن هذا هو دمه: [ كذلك الكأس أيضاً بعد العشاء قائلاً هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي الذي يُسفك عنكم ] (لوقا22: 20)؛ [ وأخذ الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم قائلاً اشربوا منها كلكم. لأن هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا ] (متى26: 27)؛ [ كذلك الكأس أيضاً بعد ما تعشوا قائلاً هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي. أصنعوا هذا كلما شربتم لذكري ] (1كورنثوس11: 25)

[3] وبعد شرب الكأس الثالثة يتم تلاوة الجزء الثاني من ال [ هلليل ]، ثم تُصب الكأس الرابعة وتُشرب، ثم يأتي اللحن الختامي وهذا ما نراه مكتوب في إنجيل متى: [ ثم سبحوا وخرجوا إلى جبل الزيتون ] (متى26: 30)
ومن هنا نرى ما قد أعطانا ربنا يسوع من خلاص وحياة أبدية لا تزول بإعطاء ذاته لنا للاتحاد به كشخص حي، يهوه الذي يشفي النفس بترياق الخلود الذي هو جسده الحقيقي الذي يُبذل عن حياة العالم، ودمه الذي يُراق من أجل شفاء العالم كله وتطهير من الخطية لكل من يؤمن به ويتناول منه، لأنه حقاً يُعطى لنا خلاصاً وغفراناً للخطايا وحياة أبدية لكل من يتناول منه ...
عموماً بعد أن سردنا باختصار شديد وإيجاز هذا السر العظيم الذي للتقوى، نتحدث الآن عن صلاة جسثيماني والقبض على يسوع وبدء يوم الجمعة العظيم الذي فيه تم خلاصنا وذبح الحمل الحقيقي .....

تعليقات وبعض التوضيح بالنسبة ليوم الخميس الكبير
قبل أن نضع بعض الملامح العامة للخميس الكبير، نوضح أولاً بعض النقاط التي لم نوضحها في شرحنا السابق، وهو ذكر أنواع الأعشاب المُرة التي توضع على المائدة والخليط الحلو والفطير، لأني لم أذكرهم بالتفصيل لكي لا يتشتت قارئ الموضوع، فقلت أضعها منفصلة تحت هذا العنوان:

[1] أنواع الأعشاب المُرّة : كانت توضع ثلاثة أنواع من الأعشاب، اثنان يُمكن تمييز مرارتهما وهما: جذر الفجل الحار ويُسمى بالعبرية [ Chazereth ]، أوراق فجل عذب وتُسمى بالعبرية [ Maror ]. أما النوع الثالث من الأعشاب المُرة، هو حزمة من الجرجير والمقدونس. وكل هذه الأنواع مع بعضها تُصنف بالعبرية تحت اسم [ Karpas ]. ويقول بعض الرابيين القدماء: [ عند تذوق الجرجير يبدو في البداية حلواً ثم بعد ذلك تكون فيه المرارة. هكذا تعامل المصريون مع أجدانا في مصر: في البداية اسكنوهم في أحسن موقع في مصر وأكرموهم، لكن بعد ذلك مرروا حياتهم ] Talmud Yerushalmi Pesahim 29C

[2] خليط لونه أسمر محمر ، وهو مكون من: تفاح مهروس مع البندق والقرفة والزبيب والخمر وهذا الخليط يُسمى بالعبرية [ Charoseth ] وهذا الخليط، يرمز إلى الطين الأحمر لأرض مصر أو اللبن الذي استخدمه العبرانيون لبناء بيوت ومدن لفرعون مصر، وسأل أحد اليهود مُعلمه قائلاً: لون هذا الخليط يرمز إلى مرارة السُخرة في أرض مصر، لماذا طعمه حلو ؟ فأجاب مُعلمه: لو أننا نعلم أن خلاصنا سيُقدم في هذه الليلة، فوقتئذ حتى مرارة السُخرة تكون حُلوة .

[3] الفطير [ Matzo ]: هذا الخبز كان عبارة عن شرائح رقيقة مُسطحة [ تُشبه خبز الذرة في صعيد مصر ] وتكون مستديرة أو مستطيله [ لا يقل الضلع الصغير عن سبع بوصات ]، وهذه الشرائح عليها صفوف من الثقوب الصغيرة جداً، وهذا الخبز الخالي من الخميرة يُشير إلى طبيعة المسيح الخالي من الخطية، والثقوب الموجودة على شريحة الفطير تُشير إلى إشعياء النبي 53: 5 [ وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا... وبحبره (جراحاته) شُفينا ]

عموماً أحداث هذا اليوم تتلخص في النقاط الآتية :
· وليمة الفصح
· غسل الأرجل
· العشاء الأخير أو العشاء السري
· الخطاب الوداعي الأخير وصلاة الرب يسوع للآب
· الخروج لجسثيماني
· القبض على يسوع
· طبعاً لا ننسى أن في أثناء هذه الأحداث أشار الرب لمُسلمه والذي دخله الشيطان وخرج من وسطهم لكي يرشد اليهود لمكانه فيرسلون حراس الهيكل وجند الرومان معه ويسلمه إليهم بالقبلة المشهورة، وأيضاً لا ننسى إنباء يسوع لبطرس أنه سينكر مُعلَّمه ثلاثة مرات قبل أن يصيح الديك وينتبه لصياحه وذلك رداً على بطرس الذي قال [ إن شك فيك الجميع فانا لا أشُك ]
أقدم العادات التي شاعت عن طقس خميس العهد أو الخميس الكبير
في العصور المسيحية الأولى وحتى القرن السابع الميلادي – وعلى الأخص كنيسة شمال أفريقيا – شاعت عادة أفريقية وهي أكل الشعب يوم الخميس الكبير بعض الأطعمة الشهية بعد أن يكون قد مضى عليهم مُدَّة طويلة وهم لا يذوقون فيها إلا أنواع بسيطة من الطعام كالخبز والماء وبعض الخُضر والحبوب بدون زيت أو خمر، ثم يحتفلون بخدمة القداس الإلهي ويتناولون من الأسرار المُقدسة، وذلك إقتداءً بما فعله يسوع في يوم الخميس الكبير، عندما تناول أولاً العشاء حسب العادة، ثم أعطى الأسرار الإلهية للتلاميذ، ويظهر أن هذه العادة قد شيعت قبل المجمع المسكوني الثاني سنة 381م، لأن مجمع اللاذقية (341 – 381م) الذي عُقِدَ قبله أنتقد هذه العادة بشدة، إذ يقول القانون رقم (50) لهذا المجمع المقدس [ لا يجوز حَلَّ الصيام الكبير يوم الخميس من الأسبوع الأخير، أعني يوم الخميس الكبير المقدس. ففي ذلك احتقار وخرق للصوم كله، بل يجب أن نصوم كل فصل الصيام الكبير ... ]، وبالطبع توجد مجامع وكتابات للآباء أكدت على الصوم في هذا اليوم العظيم، وهذه مقتطفات للقديس أغسطينوس بدون أن ندخل في تفاصيل كثيرة أو نعرض كل الكتابات الآبائية حيث يقول متفقاً في ذلك مع كل آباء الكنيسة قائلاً: [ أنه تكريماً لسر عظيم كهذا، يجب أن يُؤخذ جسد الرب قبل كل طعام يتناوله المسيحي بفمه . ] ورجاء مراجعة [ رسالة كورنثوس الأولى 12: 33 – 35 ]

بالطبع بسبب ضيق الوقت لا أقدر أن أفي هذا اليوم العظيم حقه من شرح وتعليق لأنه يوم حافل بالكنوز الروحية العظيمة جداً والتي سنظل أيام عمرنا كله ولكل جيل يأتي نأخذ منه ونشبع ونرتوي ولا نتوقف إلى القبر، لأن فيه كنوز أبدية لا تُقاس مهما ما تحدثنا عنها وتذوقنا منها، لأنها طعام قوي للجميع وفيه شفاء وخلاص لكل من يأتي لهذا اليوم بهيبة واستعداد ليأخذ ويشبع ويعطي للآخرين من الخبرات والكنوز الذي حملها منه ...

واعذروني لاختصاري الشديد، لأن الموضوع طويل ولو كتبته باستفاضة سأظل السنة كلها أكتب ولن أنتهي قط، ولو أني لم أذكر صلاة جسثيماني ولم أشرحها لأن ما فيها أعظم من أن يُشرح، ولكن سأشرحها بقدر استطاعتي وحسب كتابات الآباء وخبراتهم فيما بعد لأنها تحتاج لمجهود جبار مع صوم وصلاة ليفتح الله ذهني أكثر ويعطيني نعمة لكي لا أكتب فكر ولا معلومات، بل أكتب خبرة عميقة برؤية واضحة لكي لا يكون كلامي كلام بحكمة إنسانية مقنعة للعقل، بل أكتب ببرهان الروح والقوة...
قوة خلاص النفس ربنا يسوع يعطيكم فهماً وخبرة من كنوز مجده الفائق كل فكر، وسلامه الفائق يملأ قلوبكم آمين(aymonded)  الرب يباركك يا استاذى   
رابط مراجع البحث
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208631


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 يوليو 2012)

في لوقا وفي يوحنا أن المسيح أعلم بطرس أنه سينكره ،وكان الإعلام أثناء العشاء ( أي عشاء فصح اليهود السنوي الذي ينبغي أن يصادف وقتئذ ليلة السبت (تعليق من   الرد المسيحى  تأملوا   قدر الاستنطاع  والتلفيق  الكيدى الذى  يغص  به  ضمير  هذا  المدلس المفترى  وكيف يسرب من عندياته  تسريبات مفبركة مدسوسة قوامها الكذب وعمادها الاراجيف والتزوير) وفي داخل الغرفة وقبل مغادرتها :

تقول رواية لوقا في [22: 13] : .. وَجَهَّزَا الْفِصْحَ. .. وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «اشْتَهَيْتُ بِشَوْقٍ أَنْ آكُلَ هَذَا الْفِصْحَ مَعَكُمْ قَبْلَ أَنْ أَتَأَلَّمَ... فَقَالَ: «إِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكَ يَابُطْرُسُ إِنَّ الدِّيكَ لاَ يَصِيحُ الْيَوْمَ حَتَّى تَكُونَ قَدْ أَنْكَرْتَ ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ أَنَّكَ تَعْرِفُنِي!».. ثُمَّ انْطَلَقَ وَذَهَبَ كَعَادَتِهِ إِلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ، وَتَبِعَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ أَيْضاً.

وفي يوحنا [ 13 : 38] : أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: .. أَقُولُ لَكَ: لاَ يَصِيحُ الدِّيكُ حَتَّى تَكُونَ قَدْ أَنْكَرْتَنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ!» .. يوحنا [ 18 : 1 ] : بَعْدَمَا انْتَهَى يَسُوعُ مِنْ صَلاَتِهِ هَذِهِ، خَرَجَ مَعَ تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَعَبَرُوا وَادِي قِدْرُونَ.

ولكننا نجد اختلافاً في مرقص ومتّى، فالإعلام بالإنكار،كان بعد العشاء وبعد مغادرة الغرفة وفي الخارج بالطريق : وإليك رواية مرقس :

يقول مرقص في [ 14: 26] : (( ثُمَّ رَتَّلُوا، وَانْطَلَقُوا خَارِجاً إِلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ. .. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ، فِي هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ مَرَّتَيْنِ، تَكُونُ قَدْ أَنْكَرْتَنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ ))

ورواية متّى في [ 26 : 30] تقول : (( ثُمَّ رَتَّلُوا، وَانْطَلَقُوا خَارِجاً إِلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ. .. أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ فِي هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ، تَكُونُ قَدْ أَنْكَرْتَنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ! )
إنتهت  التماحيك والاراجيف  
وحان وقت  .....الرد المسيحى
فنحن بصدد  شخص  يخيط ويحيك   شبهه من  لاشئ  ..  فالسرد الالهى فى الاناجيل كلها   اجمع على ان   إنباء السيد   لسمعان بطرس    بانكاره ثلاث  دفعات    ويعقبها صيحات  الديك   بطريقة   مميزة  معجزية غير مألوفة  صيحات مزدوجة ثنائية.. بطريقة  لا فته للنظر  لتنبهه  وتلفت نظره   إلى  ما عمل  -نقول توافق السرد الالهى بتطابق  وإنسجام  شديد   أن هذا  تم بعد العشاء   الربي  وتأسيس   سر الافخارستيا   وخروج يهوذا مهرولاً فى منتصف المشهد   إلى   الاتجاه الذى  يخصه.. فأين الشبهه  أنا  لا أرى  اى  مشكله ..
فقط القديس  يوحنا  البشير    أشار إلى  أن السيد   أشار إلى  هذا الامر مع بطرس وهما  داخل  العلية  .. فما المشكله أن يكون بطرس  كرر   -وهو المعروف عنه  - حبه الشيديد وغيرته التامه على  معلمه  وتسرعه واندفاعه  فكرر ما يجول بخاطره  فى الطريق   فالسيد المسيح  أكد له   رده  الاول   بحذافيره   تصميماً بتصميم وإصراراً  بإصرار .. مجرد مشهد معاد   بين العلية  وبين الطريق إلى جثيمانى – بل العقل السوى يقبل أن السيد الرب يسوع المسيح المنحصر بالكلية فى الصليب  موضوعا ومضمونا  .. والمنفعل  به حتى صار عرقه كقطرات دم تنزل إلى الارض...   كرر الكلام عن الصليب وعن أهمية المجاهدة فى الصلااوت  وعما سيترتب للاثنى عشر أن يجابهوه  بعد تسليمه إلى أيادى طالبيه ..   فتكرر سياق   الكلام   وكرر بطرس  ما  بداخل قلبه من    تصور ذاتى  فلقنه المسيح ذات الرد اى ان العبارة قيلت مرتين فى موقفين متشابهين   تارة فى العلية بعد العشاء وتارة وهم سائرون الى جثيمانى بعد ان نزلوا من العلية بعد العشاء وكلا السياقين تما خلال اقل من الساعة الواحدة فهذا الاقرب للمنطق بدلا من فبركة الاستشكاليات الافتراضية الافترائية .
ففى رأس الكلام عن الشبهه أفاد المدلس أن المسيح انبأء بطرس بإنكاره فى وسط العشاء بحسب لوقا وهذا الزعم هو التدليس عينه لانه يدلس ويكذب على حواريه  من المغيبيين عقليا والجهال .وغير مطالعى الكتاب . بل الكتاب  بحسب لوقا-افاد ان الحديث تطرق الى انكار بطرس  بعد تاسيس الفصح..وليس بالضرورة ان معنى هذا انهم كانوا وسط العشاء  بل يجوز جدا فى الطريق الى البستان وقوله ثم خرجوا   فمجرد  تجميع وضم المواضيع المرتبطة ببعضها الى بعض. فالسرد الالهى متطابق متكامل  بدرجة مذهلة ان الانباء بانكار بطرس كان فى وقت بعد الافخارستيا وقبل الوصول الى جثيمانى والاستقرار  فيها. لا خلاف.
+ ندرس ونتامل من   هنا :-
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10916


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2012)

شبهه وإلتباس  وتلبيس - والرد عليهم 
الشبهه
(41) ذكر كل من متى في [ 26 : 47 ] ويوحنا في [ 18 : 1 ] : حكاية القبض على المسيح لكنهما وقعا في تناقض واضح :

فالمفهوم من إنجيل يوحنا أن يهوذا الخائن كان دليلاً على الموضع الذي فيه المسيح لكن المفهوم من إنجيل متى أن يهوذا كان دليلاً على شخص المسيح ومتى ذكر أن يهوذا الخائن جعل بينه وبين الجند علامة وهي تقبيله للمسيح ليعرفوه ، لكن يوحنا خالفه فذكر أن المسيح عرض نفسه دون علامة من يهوذا ودون تقبيل !
*الرد المسيحى*​مرة اخرى اكاذيب وافتراءات وتفسيرات عندياتية اجبنا عليها  مرارا وتكرارا   لكن    مستعدين دائما  للاجابة مهما بلغ  التعصب الذميم والعناد المريد  والغرض السقيم فى   قلوب الذين لا يطيعون الله –رافضين مشورة الله من جهه أنفسهم.
الاصـــــــل   أن   قادة اليهود  الدينين والمجتمعيين   طلبوا ان يمسكوا السيد المسيح أكثر من مرة ليسكتوا صوته  وليدرئؤا ضرر  تحول الناس ألى ورائه  ... لكنهم كانوا يخافون  الجموع التى طالما احبته وتبعته فالمجتمع الان جموع  فى مواجهه جموع   جموع أحبت المسيح وسمعت عظاته وتعاليمه وابصرت أياته التى يصنعها فى المرضي –وجموع متشدده لبواعث ذاتية خبيثة تحت غطاء الغيرة على العقيدة الابائية والتراث  والقومية والاثنية اليهودية  والنزعة التحررية من الرومان –وإذ   وصل الصدام مداه والمواجههات العلانية والمناظرات آخر حدودها إستفزازا ترددوا فى   التخلص من يسوع المسيح  بالاعتقال  او التصفية الجسدية   فى عيد الفصح اليهودى   لانه من الاعياد
التى يتمثل الاحتفال بشعائرها تجمهر أغلبية اليهود  إلى العاصمة الدينية أورشاليم والتعبد بالشعائر فى ساحة الحرم اليهودى الاقدس (الهيكل اليهودى) ..ومن ثم بوصفهم قيادات شعبية حرلاصوا على عدم اثارة الفتن وعدم تعريض أنفسهم للنقد  المباشر .. وإتيان ذلك الفعل مشهودا فكانوا حريصين على مايلي
التخلص من المسيح تخلصا نهائيا لا شك فيه ولا ريب –وتخلص هادئ بعيد عن الشوشرة وبعيد عن الانظار  وبعيد ان اى من المتعاطفين معه المريدين له\  تخلصا  مطلقا لا عودة له بعده ولا قيام لتعاليمه بعده ولا لجماعته بغده .
تخلصا يكتسي بالمشروعية ولا يفتح عليهم ابواب لوم او مسائلة من اى نوع ولا على اى مستوى .
فكان الاتفاق ان يهوذا يسلمه اليهم  خلوا من الجمع    فيدلهم على   مكان من الاماكن الخلوية الطبيعية التى اعتاد فيها السيد التواجد متأملا   منفردا  للصلاه والتعليم مع تلاميذه   على حدى 
أن   يدل يهوذا الجموع (كانوا حريصين على أسباغ مشروعية ثورية  على تدابيرهم وإظهار أن هذا مطلب جماهيري)
من غير المتدينين ومن جنود الوالى   ومن المتجنديين الرومان  على  يسوع منفردا  فى مكان  معزول (مصلياً) ويؤكد لهم شخصيته كشاهد عيان ودليل  أكيد  خبير  بهويةمعلمه الذى تبعه   3سنوات
+كل هذه التى  عرضها الانجيل برواته الاربعه لا تعارض بينهم بل تطابق مذهل  \ لا يخالف ان  سجل الانجيلي يوحنا ان يسوع على الجانب الاخر  كان عالما  من جهته بكل ما يأتى عليه وانه أنبأء تلاميذه كعادته بالامور الغيبيية والمستقبلية ...  وانه بادر  الى  تقديم نفسه بمبادرة  شجاعة غير هيابة   لكن المجرم يهوذا حرصا منه على اكمال دوره للنهاية وخوفا على عمولته الثلاثين من الفضة تقدم واكمل سيناريو ماهو مطلوب منه للنهاية   وهنا لا تعارض بين الانجليين بل تكامل  فلم ينكر الانجيلي يوحنا قبلة يهوذا ولم يقل ان الخائن اكتفي باعلان المسيح عن نفسه .. بل الخائن اكمل كل ماهو متفق عليه بنذالة تحسب عليه  حرصا على عمولته واتفاقه الذميم مع قادة اليهود


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 يوليو 2012)

(42) شبهه    مبعثها  سؤء التفاهم  :
نص الشبهه:
((
(42) في محاكمة المصلوب الذي يدعي المسيحيون أنه المسيح نجد أن متى في [ 27 : 11 - 14 ] يتحدث في إنجيله عن كيفية مثول المسيح أمام الوالي بيلاطس فيقول : (( فوقف يسوع أمام الوالي فسأله الوالي قائلاً : أأنت ملك اليهود ؟ فقال له يسوع : أنت تقول . وبينما كان رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ يشتكون عليه لم يجب بشيء فقال له بيلاطس : أما تسمع كم يشهدون عليك ، فلم يجبه ولا عن كلمة واحدة حتى تعجب الوالي جداً ))

لكن يوحنا يذكر هذه الواقعة بطريقة مخالفة تماماً لما ذكره متى .

يقول يوحنا في [ 18 : 33 _ 38 ] : فَدَخَلَ بِيلاَطُسُ قَصْرَهُ وَاسْتَدْعَى يَسُوعَ وَسَأَلَهُ: «أَأَنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟» فَرَدَّ يَسُوعُ: «أَتَقُولُ لِي هَذَا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، أَمْ قَالَهُ لَكَ عَنِّي آخَرُونَ؟» فَقَالَ بِيلاَطُسُ: «وَهَلْ أَنَا يَهُودِيٌّ؟ إِنَّ أُمَّتَكَ وَرُؤَسَاءَ الْكَهَنَةِ سَلَّمُوكَ إِلَيَّ. مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. وَلَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ، لَكَانَ حُرَّاسِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. أَمَّا الآنَ فَمَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هُنَا». فَسَأَلَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «فَهَلْ أَنْتَ مَلِكٌ إِذَنْ؟» أَجَابَهُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ، إِنِّي مَلِكٌ. وَلِهَذَا وُلِدْتُ وَجِئْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لأَشْهَدَ لِلْحَقِّ، وَكُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يُصْغِي لِصَوْتِي». فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «مَا هُوَ الْحَقُّ!» ثُمَّ خَرَجَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ وَقَالَ: «إِنِّي لاَ أَجِدُ فِيهِ ذَنْباً!

في هذه الحادثة نجد أن متى يؤكد أن كل ما قاله المسيح لبيلاطس (( أنت تقول )) ويصرح بأن بيلاطس حاول بعد ذلك أن يتحدث مع المسيح أو يناقشه فلم يجبه المسيح ولا عن كلمة واحدة حتى تعجب الوالي جداً . هذا ما يذكره متى ووافقه مرقس ، أما يوحنا فقد أورد حديثاً طويلاً يرد به المسيح على الوالي ويناقشه ، ويتحدث فيه عن مملكته !
)) إنتهى   منطوق الشبهه على  ما  ظن   المهاجم 
*الرد المسيحى ​*
هنا المهاجم يتعمد ان يتجاهل او يجهل  حقيقة ان المسيح  وقف اما نفس الوالى بيلاطس  مرتين  لا مرة واحده 
فبيلاطس  اولا حاكمه   وهى المره الوارده فى الانجيل بحسب متى ومرقس  
ثم ارسله الى هيرود لما علم انه من سلطنه (منطقة نفوذ هيرودس) التى هى الجليل..وذاك  ترجى أن يرى من يسوع أعمالاً   إعجازية  على سبيل الاستطلاع فلم يكن مسيحنا  مجيباً لانه ليس إله للتسالى أو الاستطلاع والفضول ,وإزاء تمسكه  بل تذرعه بالصامت الوادع كحسب صدق النبوة  الطاهرة ((كشاه سيق إلى الذبح وكخرووف صامت أمام الذى يجزه ...تذلل ولم يفتح فاه)) فجاهر هيرودس بتوجيه إهانات قاسيه لشخص المخلص مفادها الاستهزاء والاستخفاف لما تصوره تمنع من المخلص لتقديم أيات.وقام برده الى بيلاطس أما الحديث  الذى أورده المهاجم  .. من الانجيل بحسب معلمنا يوحنا   فهو فى لقاء  تالى مع  بيلاطس  الوالى البنطى . والانجيل هنا لم يخطئ إطلاقا  ولا يتناقض  فالوالى اخذ يسوع وأدخله داخلا  بعيداً  عن المشهد (كرسي الولاية أو مقر البلاط أو  قاعة المحاكمة وسأله  فى حوارا  يتسم بالشخصية لا كحاكم يحاكم   متهما -إهتم الفادى بخلاص من يحدثه  ففتح أمامه مجالات للايمان بلاهوته بدون ان يظن انها محاولة للاستعفاء من الصليب او الهروب منه. *فهم  اذن ثلاث لقاءات اثنين جماهيريين رسميين وواحد له الطابع الشخصي *  :::الاثنين الجماهيريين واحد قبل الارسال الى هيرودس والاخر بعد. 
والمضمون المعنوى العقيدى لكل الصياغات عن كل الحوارات المذكورة  واحد منطبق على روايات كل الانجيلين ... تجنب المسيح الكلام تماما عازفا عنه - تجنب المبادرة بفتح اى مواضيع - لم يعترض او يلتمس ان يدافع عن نفسه او يوكل احد بالدفاع عنه  -لم يستعفى من الموت او يدفع ببراءته..
ولما سؤل  هل انت حقا ملك ؟ لم يقل لا فلو انكر لاعتبر كاذبا ولو بادر بالعبارة   وقالها هو لاعتبر مستعفيا من الموت متهربا من الصليب متهربا ناكصا . بل قال أنت تقوول -(تماما كما تقول)


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 يوليو 2012)

شبهات ثلاث  والرد عليهم :-   
الشبهه رقم ( 43)
نص الشبهه(43) ورد في انجيل متى [ 27 : 27 ] ان جنود بيلاطس ألبسو المسيح رداءً قرمزياً لكن يوحنا في [ 19 : 2 ] يقول ألبسوه ثوب أورجواني …

ونحن نسأل هل ألبسوه رداءً قرمزياً أم ثوباً أورجواني ؟))) انتهت الشبهه 43
ومعها الشبهتين التاليتين 
((
(44) يُفهم من كلام متى في [ 27: 27 و28 ] ومرقس في 15: 16 و17 أن الذين استهزأوا بالمسيح وألبسوه اللباس كانوا جند بيلاطس لا هيرودس ، ويُعلم من كلام لوقا خلاف ذلك فإن هيرودس هو الذي ألبسه ثياباً لامعة ! لوقا [23: 11 ] (( فاحتقره هيرودس مع عسكره واستهزأوا به، وألبسه لباساً لامعاً ورده إلى بيلاطس .))

وإذا تأملنا رواية متى ، فإنه يقول : عروه ، ثم ألبسوه تلك الثياب . وعند مرقس لم يفهم من كلامهم أنهم عروه ، بل ألبسوه فوق ثيابه .
45) وقد ذكر متى في [ 27 : 29] أن الجنود ركعوا للمسيح استهزاءً له ثم بصقوا عليه وخالفه مرقس في [ 15 : 19 ] فجعل البصق أولاً ثم ركعوا له ))))  انتهى  إقتباس -الشبهات  

>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*الرد المسيحى  عليه*​طبعا هنا مصدرين للملابس وهماجند الوالى وجند هيرودس) & ولونين للملابس ارجوان وقرمز &-ونوعين للملابس ( ثوب-عباءة & قميص )
من طرائف التأملات :ان أعوان الوالى الرومانى البسوا الرب مايدل على كونه ملك يهودى -وأعوان الملك اليهودى الشكلى هيرودس ارادوا تغيير هذا الموقف ليلبسوا الرب ما يدل على كونه ملك او والى رومانى- كما لو كان بذلك هيرودس يحامى عن هيمنته المنعدمه -كملك شكلى تحت الاحتلال - تعالوا ندرس الدراسة هذه الشيقة:. 

الحقيقه لا يوجد تناقض علي الاطلاق بل الاناجيل تكمل بعضها بطريقه رائعه وتعطي رموز جميله

والرد باختصار اولا ان المسيح عند هيرودس ارتدي ملابس ارجوان وهذا وقت المحاكمه الثانيه ثم ردوه الي بيلاطس بعد ان استاهذؤا به وامام بيلاطس كان يقف بهذا الثوب وجند بيلاطس البسوه الرداء القرمزي فوق الثوب الارجوان ولهذا كل المبشرين كانوا صحيحين ومكملين لبعضهم في وصف الاحداث وكون احدهم يصف شيئ ولا يكمل هذا لا يعتبر خطأ او تناقض ولكنه يركز علي المعني الذي يريده

ولندرس الامر بتفصيل

ندرس معا معاني الكلمات ثم ترتيب الاحداث

متي البشير قال رداء قرمزيا

مرقس البشير قال البسوه ارجوانا

لوقا البشير قال لباسا لامعا

يوحنا البشير قال ثوب ارجوان

وهناك فرق بين قرمزي وارجواني وبين رداء وثوب



اولا معني كلمة قرمزي التي استخدمها متي البشير

G2847
κόκκινος
kokkinos
Thayer Definition:
1) crimson, scarlet coloured. A kernel, the grain or berry of the “ilex coccifera”; these berries are the clusters of the eggs of a female insect, the “kermes” (resembling the cochineal), and when collected and pulverised produces a red which was used in dyeing
2) scarlet cloth or clothing
Part of Speech: adjective
A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: from G2848 (from the kernel-shape of the insect)
Citing in TDNT: 3:812, 450

هو اللون الاحمر الغامق او القرمزي وهو يشبه لو حبوب التوت البري الاحمر وهو ياتي من كيريس وهي حشرة مؤنثه يستخلص منها هذه الصبغة

و هذا اللون أحمر داكن قاتم قريب من لون  بقع الدم القديمة التكوين على ثوب أبيض





اما كلمة ارجوان

G4210
πορφυροῦς
porphurous
Thayer Definition:
1) purple, dyed in purple, made of purple fabric
Part of Speech: adjective
A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: from G4209

هو اللون الاحمر الارجواني

قريب من اللون الموووف -بنفسجى يميل للاحمرار(فوشيه)




شيئ اخر مهم وهو ان متي البشير استخدم قرمزي لوصف الرداء

كلمة رداء

G5511
χλαμύς
chlamus
Thayer Definition:
1) a chalamys, an outer garment usually worn over the tunic
2) a kind of short cloak worn by soldiers, military officers, magistrates, kings, emperors
Part of Speech: noun feminine
A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: of uncertain derivation

وهو العبائة الخارجيه ( وليست الثوب ) والروب الذي يلبس اعلي الثوب وهي عبائة قصيره يرتديها الضباط والقضاه والملوك والاباطره ( باختلاف اللون )



لوقا البشير تكلم عن الملابس وليس العبائة

G2066
ἐσθής
esthēs
Thayer Definition:
1) clothing, raiment, apparel
Part of Speech: noun feminine
A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: from hennumi (to clothe)

ملابس

يوحنا الحبيب استخدم كلمة كلمة* ثوب*

G2440
ἱμάτιον
himation
Thayer Definition:
1) a garment (of any sort)
1a) garments, i.e. the cloak or mantle and the tunic
2) the upper garment, the cloak or mantle
Part of Speech: noun neuter
A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: from a presumed derivative of ennumi (to put on)

وهي تعني قميص او الثوب او السترة والثوب العلوي او عبائة



معني كلمة *عروه*

G1562
ἐκδύω
ekduō
Thayer Definition:
1) to take off
1a) to strip one of his garments
2) to take off from one’s self, to put off the one’s raiments
3) fig., to put off the body, the clothing of the soul
Part of Speech: verb
A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: from G1537 and the base of G1416
Citing in TDNT: 2:318, 192

اي نزع الثوب او القميص

اذا فهمنا لغويا ان المبشرين *يتكلمون عن اكــــثـــر مــــن قــطــعــة من الملابــس* فجنود هيرودس البسوه قميص لونه ارجواني فوق ملابسه وعندما ذهب الي بيلاطس وانتهت المحاكمه الثالثه عروه والبسوه القميص الرجوان مع العبائة القرمزية فوقه وهذا لبس الملوك



سياق كلام المبشرين وترتيب الاحداث

شرحت سابقا في ملف محاكمات المسيح(الكلام هنا  لإستاذنا الدكتور :Holly-Bible-1) ان المسيح مر بستة محاكمات ثلاثه يهودية بيت حنانيا مساء وبيت قيافا منتصف الليل ومجمع السنهدريم فجرا وثلاثه رومانية بيلاطس صباحا ثم هيرودس ثم بيلاطس مره اخري

وحادثة الثياب تمت علي مرحلتين الاولي في المحاكمه الثانية الرومانية عند هيرودس والثانيه في المحاكمه الثالثه والنهائية عند بيلاطس قبل الصلب

مع ملاحظة ان في محاكمة بيلاطس الاولي لم يتكلم وفي محاكمة هيرودس لم يتكلم ولكن في محاكمة بيلاطس الاخرية تكلم واجاب بيلاطس

ابدأ اولا بلوقا عن المحاكمة الثانية الرومانية

انجيل لوقا 23

23: 1 فقام كل جمهورهم و جاءوا به الى بيلاطس

23: 2 و ابتداوا يشتكون عليه قائلين اننا وجدنا هذا يفسد الامة و يمنع ان تعطى جزية لقيصر قائلا انه هو مسيح ملك

23: 3 فساله بيلاطس قائلا انت ملك اليهود فاجابه و قال انت تقول

23: 4 فقال بيلاطس لرؤساء الكهنة و الجموع اني لا اجد علة في هذا الانسان

23: 5 فكانوا يشددون قائلين انه يهيج الشعب و هو يعلم في كل اليهودية مبتدئا من الجليل الى هنا

23: 6 فلما سمع بيلاطس ذكر الجليل سال هل الرجل جليلي

23: 7 و حين علم انه من سلطنة هيرودس ارسله الى هيرودس اذ كان هو ايضا تلك الايام في اورشليم

وهذه كانت المحاكمة الاولي ولم يكن فيها سخرية بموضوع الملابس

والمحاكمه الثانيه التي كانت امام هيرودس

23: 8 و اما هيرودس فلما راى يسوع فرح جدا لانه كان يريد من زمان طويل ان يراه لسماعه عنه اشياء كثيرة و ترجى ان يرى اية تصنع منه
23: 9 و ساله بكلام كثير فلم يجبه بشيء
23: 10 و وقف رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة يشتكون عليه باشتداد
23: 11 فاحتقره هيرودس مع عسكره و استهزا به و البسه لباسا لامعا و رده الى بيلاطس

اذا السخرية بدأت في المحاكمة الثانية امام هيرودس وتكررت في محاكمة بيلاطس الثالثة ايضا ولكن بطريقه اصعب فسخرية جنود هيرودس كانه فقط بتلبيسه ملابس فخمه للملوك الامميين وبالاستهزاء به قولا فقط بدون ضرب وبدون اكليل الشوك وغيره ولم يسجدوا امامه

والعدد يقول انه البسه والكلمه بمعني وضع عليه اي انهم البسوه هذه الثياب اللامعه فوق ملابسه العاديه و الملابس اللامعه او بمعني فخمه سياتي وصفها لاحقا في بقية المبشرين وهي ثياب الملوك

23: 12 فصار بيلاطس و هيرودس صديقين مع بعضهما في ذلك اليوم لانهما كانا من قبل في عداوة بينهما

ورده الي بيلاطس بهذه الملابس اذا حتي هذه اللحظه قبل واثناء المحاكمه الثالثه امام بيلاطس كان المسيح يرتدي هذه الثياب الفخمه ولكن لم يتكلم عن العبائة بعد
المحاكمة الثالثة

انجيل متي 27

27: 15 و كان الوالي معتادا في العيد ان يطلق للجمع اسيرا واحدا من ارادوه
27: 16 و كان لهم حينئذ اسير مشهور يسمى باراباس
27: 17 ففيما هم مجتمعون قال لهم بيلاطس من تريدون ان اطلق لكم باراباس ام يسوع الذي يدعى المسيح
27: 18 لانه علم انهم اسلموه حسدا
27: 19 و اذ كان جالسا على كرسي الولاية ارسلت اليه امراته قائلة اياك و ذلك البار لاني تالمت اليوم كثيرا في حلم من اجله
27: 20 و لكن رؤساء الكهنة و الشيوخ حرضوا الجموع على ان يطلبوا باراباس و يهلكوا يسوع
27: 21 فاجاب الوالي و قال لهم من من الاثنين تريدون ان اطلق لكم فقالوا باراباس
27: 22 قال لهم بيلاطس فماذا افعل بيسوع الذي يدعى المسيح قال له الجميع ليصلب
27: 23 فقال الوالي و اي شر عمل فكانوا يزدادون صراخا قائلين ليصلب
27: 24 فلما راى بيلاطس انه لا ينفع شيئا بل بالحري يحدث شغب اخذ ماء و غسل يديه قدام الجمع قائلا اني بريء من دم هذا البار ابصروا انتم
27: 25 فاجاب جميع الشعب و قالوا دمه علينا و على اولادنا

27: 26 حينئذ اطلق لهم باراباس و اما يسوع فجلده و اسلمه ليصلب
27: 27 فاخذ عسكر الوالي يسوع الى دار الولاية و جمعوا عليه كل الكتيبة
27: 28 فعروه و البسوه رداء قرمزيا

وهنا متي البشير يشرح بتفاصيل_* ( ان جنود بيلاطس نزعوا ثوبه الحقيقي وبقي الثوب الارجواني الذي وضعه عليه جنود هيرودس *_
*ولم يكتفوا جنود بيلاطُس بذلك بل ايضا وضعوا فوق الثوب الارجواني رداء قرمزي الذي يلبسه ملوك اليهود*

27: 29 و ضفروا اكليلا من شوك و وضعوه على راسه و قصبة في يمينه و كانوا يجثون قدامه و يستهزئون به قائلين السلام يا ملك اليهود

وهنا بدات السخريه الاصعب وهو سخرية بالملابس والضرب واكليل الشوك والسجود امامه بطريقه ساخره

وايضا تعبير ملك اليهود لانهم البسوه عبائة قرمزية وهي لبس ملوك اليهود

27: 30 و بصقوا عليه و اخذوا القصبة و ضربوه على راسه
27: 31 و بعدما استهزئوا به نزعوا عنه الرداء و البسوه ثيابه و مضوا به للصلب

ثم نزعوا هذا الرداء والبسوه ثيابه العاديه التي كانوا نزعوها سابقا



انجيل مرقس 15

15: 6 و كان يطلق لهم في كل عيد اسيرا واحدا من طلبوه
15: 7 و كان المسمى باراباس موثقا مع رفقائه في الفتنة الذين في الفتنة فعلوا قتلا
15: 8 فصرخ الجمع و ابتداوا يطلبون ان يفعل كما كان دائما يفعل لهم
15: 9 فاجابهم بيلاطس قائلا اتريدون ان اطلق لكم ملك اليهود
15: 10 لانه عرف ان رؤساء الكهنة كانوا قد اسلموه حسدا
15: 11 فهيج رؤساء الكهنة الجمع لكي يطلق لهم بالحري باراباس
15: 12 فاجاب بيلاطس ايضا و قال لهم فماذا تريدون ان افعل بالذي تدعونه ملك اليهود
15: 13 فصرخوا ايضا اصلبه
15: 14 فقال لهم بيلاطس و اي شر عمل فازدادوا جدا صراخا اصلبه
15: 15 فبيلاطس اذ كان يريد ان يعمل للجمع ما يرضيهم اطلق لهم باراباس و اسلم يسوع بعدما جلده ليصلب
15: 16 فمضى به العسكر الى داخل الدار التي هي دار الولاية و جمعوا كل الكتيبة
15: 17 و البسوه ارجوانا و ضفروا اكليلا من شوك و وضعوه عليه

وهنا مرقس البشير يتكلم انهم البسوه الارجوان وهو لبسه عند هيرودس بالفعل فهو لم يذكر بتفصيل انهم خلعوا الارجوان ثم ثيابه الطبيعية والبسوه الارجوان وعليها الروب الذي ذكره متي البشير

15: 18 و ابتداوا يسلمون عليه قائلين السلام يا ملك اليهود
15: 19 و كانوا يضربونه على راسه بقصبة و يبصقون عليه ثم يسجدون له جاثين على ركبهم
15: 20 و بعدما استهزاوا به نزعوا عنه الارجوان و البسوه ثيابه ثم خرجوا به ليصلبوه

وهنا يذكر كما قال متي البشير انهم نزعوا هذه لملابس الملوكيه والبسوه ثيابه الاصلية

وايضا ما يؤكد تفسيري لكلام مرقس البشير انه يقول انهم نزعوا الارجوان ليلبسوه ثيابه وهذا يؤكد انهم سابقا نزعوا ثيابه ليلبسوه الارجوان ثم العباية



لوقا البشير لم يتكلم بتفصيل عن ما فعله جنود بيلاطس لانه اهتم سابقا بموقف جنود هيرودس



انجيل يوحنا 18

18: 33 ثم دخل بيلاطس ايضا الى دار الولاية و دعا يسوع و قال له انت ملك اليهود
18: 34 اجابه يسوع امن ذاتك تقول هذا ام اخرون قالوا لك عني
18: 35 اجابه بيلاطس العلي انا يهودي امتك و رؤساء الكهنة اسلموك الي ماذا فعلت
18: 36 اجاب يسوع مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم لو كانت مملكتي من هذا العالم لكان خدامي يجاهدون لكي لا اسلم الى اليهود و لكن الان ليست مملكتي من هنا
18: 37 فقال له بيلاطس افانت اذا ملك اجاب يسوع انت تقول اني ملك لهذا قد ولدت انا و لهذا قد اتيت الى العالم لاشهد للحق كل من هو من الحق يسمع صوتي
18: 38 قال له بيلاطس ما هو الحق و لما قال هذا خرج ايضا الى اليهود و قال لهم انا لست اجد فيه علة واحدة
18: 39 و لكم عادة ان اطلق لكم واحدا في الفصح افتريدون ان اطلق لكم ملك اليهود
18: 40 فصرخوا ايضا جميعهم قائلين ليس هذا بل باراباس و كان باراباس لصا

انجيل يوحنا 19

19: 1 فحينئذ اخذ بيلاطس يسوع و جلده
19: 2 و ضفر العسكر اكليلا من شوك و وضعوه على راسه و البسوه ثوب ارجوان

وهنا يوحنا البشير يحدد بدقه ان الارجوان كان الثوب ولهذا نتاكد ان المسيح ارتدي ثوب ارجوان اي قميص وهذا لبس ملوكي لملوك الامم وكما شرح متي البشير انهم فوق الثوب الارجواني وضعوا العباءة القرمزيه زي ملوك اليهود ولهذا اكمل وقال

19: 3 و كانوا يقولون السلام يا ملك اليهود و كانوا يلطمونه

لان العبائة هي لملوك اليهود اما القميص الارجواني فهو لملوك الامم

19: 4 فخرج بيلاطس ايضا خارجا و قال لهم ها انا اخرجه اليكم لتعلموا اني لست اجد فيه علة واحدة

19: 5 فخرج يسوع خارجا و هو حامل اكليل الشوك و ثوب الارجوان فقال لهم بيلاطس هوذا الانسان

19: 6 فلما راه رؤساء الكهنة و الخدام صرخوا قائلين اصلبه اصلبه قال لهم بيلاطس خذوه انتم و اصلبوه لاني لست اجد فيه علة

وهم صرخوا اكثر لانه يرتدي لبس ملوك اليهود وملوك الامم ايضا

19: 7 اجابه اليهود لنا ناموس و حسب ناموسنا يجب ان يموت لانه جعل نفسه ابن الله

فلبسه مع اتهامهم له جعل الموقف اصعب

19: 8 فلما سمع بيلاطس هذا القول ازداد خوفا
19: 9 فدخل ايضا الى دار الولاية و قال ليسوع من اين انت و اما يسوع فلم يعطه جوابا
19: 10 فقال له بيلاطس اما تكلمني الست تعلم ان لي سلطانا ان اصلبك و سلطانا ان اطلقك
19: 11 اجاب يسوع لم يكن لك علي سلطان البتة لو لم تكن قد اعطيت من فوق لذلك الذي اسلمني اليك له خطية اعظم
19: 12 من هذا الوقت كان بيلاطس يطلب ان يطلقه و لكن اليهود كانوا يصرخون قائلين ان اطلقت هذا فلست محبا لقيصر كل من يجعل نفسه ملكا يقاوم قيصر
19: 13 فلما سمع بيلاطس هذا القول اخرج يسوع و جلس على كرسي الولاية في موضع يقال له البلاط و بالعبرانية جباثا
19: 14 و كان استعداد الفصح و نحو الساعة السادسة فقال لليهود هوذا ملككم
19: 15 فصرخوا خذه خذه اصلبه قال لهم بيلاطس ااصلب ملككم اجاب رؤساء الكهنة ليس لنا ملك الا قيصر
19: 16 فحينئذ اسلمه اليهم ليصلب فاخذوا يسوع و مضوا به



وبهذا نتاكد ان المبشرين الاربعه ليس بينهم اي تناقض ولكن كل منهم يقدم مشهد من زاويه تكميليه معينة فهو بدا السخريه به بالكلام فقط بجنود هيرودس والبسوه ثوب ارجوان لبس ملوكهم ثم ارسلوه الي بيلاطس وعندما سلمه للجنود نزعوا ثيابه والبسوه القميص الارجوان وفوقه العباية القرمزية وسخروا به اكثر من جنود هيرودس فضربوه وسجدوا امامه وقالوا له السلام يا ملك اليهود لانهم وضعوا فوقه العباية القرمزيه ملابس ملوك اليهود واكثروا من السخريه وايلامه باكليل الشوك

فلا يوجد تناقض لا في موضوع من سخر به ولا في موضوع هل كان قرمزيا ام ارجواني لانهم موقفين مختلفين



بعض الرموز

*المسيح ارتدي الثوب الارجواني وهو ملابس ملوك الامم وهذا رمز انه يملك علي الامم ايضا وكنيسته اممية وليست يهودية فقط

والمسيح ارتدي فوقه الرداء القرمزي وهو لبس ملوك اليهود لانه يملك علي اليهود ايضا وكنيسته الاولي هي يهودية واممية ايضا

متي البشير لانه يكتب لليهود ركز علي الرداء القرمزي ليفهم اليهود انه لبس ملابس ملوك اليهود امام اعينهم وهم لم يفهموا

ومرقس البشير ولوقا البشير يكتبوا للامم فركزوا علي الملابس الارجوانيه لبس ملوك الامم ليفهم الامميين انه بصلبه فداهم وملك عليهم لمن يقبله

اليهود رؤا انه لبس القرمز فوق الارجوان فهو بالصبغه القرمزيه لون الدم يغطي اللبس الملوكي الارجواني فمن يقبل ان يصتبغ بصبغة المسيح القرمزيه اي دم المسيح يصبح ملك مع المسيح بالزي الارجواني

هيرودس البسه ارجوان وهو بدون ان يدري يسلمه ملك الامم وهذا لان هيرودس يملك علي جليل الامم

بيلاطس يلبسه القرمزي وهو بدون ان يدري يسلمه الملك اليهودي وهذا لان بيلاطس ملك علي اليهودية

بيلاطس وهيرودس بعد هذا الموقف تصادقوا لان المسيح جمع بين اليهود والامم حتي في ملابسه

السلطه الرومانيه سجدت له رغم انها سخريه ولكن هذا بدون ان يدروا اعلان ضمني عن سلطانه

الأرجوان هو لون صباغة ثمينة يشمل البنفسجي والأحمر، تُستخدم من بعض أصناف صدف السمك، يصعب العثور عليه، ويستخرج ويموت الكائن بنزع الصدفه وكانت ثياب الأرجوان غالية الثمن. ارتبط الأرجوان بالحياة الملوكية.

القرمز تستخرج صبغته من بعض أجسام الحشرات التي تجمع وتسحق في الماء حتي تستخلص كل الصبغه منها وايضا العباءة القرمزيه غالية الثمن مرتبطه بالحياه الملوكية لليهود
*
فالاثنين فيهما موت كائن ليجعل كائن اخر يرتدي زي الملوك وهذا اشاره للمسيح الذي سفك دمه ليعطينا صبغة الفداء ونكون معه ملوك كما قال داود النبي بالنبوة عن الحشرة التي تموت لتعطي صبغه للملوك ( اما انا فدودة لا انسان عار عند البشر ومحتقر الشعب مزمور 22: 6 )

المصدر  :
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11384


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 يوليو 2012)

)(46ورد في إنجيل لوقا [ 23 : 26 ] : (( ولما مضوا به أمسكوا سمعان، رجلاً قيروانياً كان آتياً من الحقل، ووضعوا عليه الصليب ليحمله خلف يسوع )) وورد في يوحنا [ 19: 16 ] : (( فأخذوا يسوع ومضوا به، فخرج وهو حامل صليبه إلى الموضع الذي يُقال له موضع الجمجمة حيث صلبوه ))

فعند لوقا أن سمعان هو الذي كان حاملاً لصليب المسيح وعند يوحنا أن المسيح هو الذي كان حاملاً صليبه !

وحاول المسيحيين ايجاد مخرج لهذا التناقض فقالوا لما حمل المسيح الصليب على كتفه كالعادة وسار به مسافة، ضعفت قواه الجسدية وتعذّر عليه المشي, فوجدوا في الطريق سمعان القيرواني وأنا اقول ليت شعري أين كان لاهوت المسيح عندما خارت وضعفت قواه الجسديه وهل الاله الذي ما جاء إلا من أجل هذا الصليب تخور قواه عند حمله ويترك غيره ليحمله ؟ فتأمل وتعجب !
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*الـــــــــرد  الـــــمــــــســــــيحى *
أن السيد الرب يسوع المسيح  هو  كإنسان كامل الانسانية  رجل بار  رجل الصلاه  والاختلاء فى الجبال وما بها من مزارع وبساتين  للصلاة الانفرادية كما أنه  رجل المحاضرات الدراسية اللاهوتية والاخلاقية والرعوية لساعات طوال وفى كلتا الحالتين  أهمل فى إستحقاقات جسده الانسانى من نوم وراجة وغذاء وشراب فكم غفل متعامدا -كرجل ناسك - عن الاكل والشراب طياً لليالى والايام  ...مما أدى بتلاميذه وتابعيه أن يدركههم الوهن   فى مواقف كحادثه التجلى وكصلاة بستان جثيمانى الشهيرة . فما عتراه من وهن كان لحقيقة طيه الايام صائما ساهرا عابدا مصليا متضرعا -فهو فى انسانيته أكمل ماتكون التقوى الروحية والورع _مما أدى  لتبدى  الارهاق  ظاهراً -والضعف جلياً مسجلا فى الانجيل فهذا ضعف سهر الليالى المتعاقبة وعطش الايام المتوالية وجوع -صوم النهار تلو النهار .
+أما  ان لاهوته يتدخل   لإكساب الطبيعة الانسانية  مكتسبات ومغانم   ذاتية مهما  كانت خارقة ...  فتدل أن  المجادل  غير ملم بإختصاص كل طبيعة وسبب الاتحاد وكيفيته والغرض منه .. فالمسيح الانسان هنا  .. إنسانا   معاقباً يستوفى العدل .. ولسنا بصدد تمثيلية يتدخل فيها اللاهوت لمنع ألام  المسيح عنه والا  صار الامر -تمثيلية باطلة من الاساس.
اما ما تقول  انه اختلاق   مفبرك من النصارى  -فان تحاملك  هو الذى   دفعك إلى رفض الحقيقة وإفتعال تكذيب  بشأنها ..فعلا سار المسيح بالصليب ردحا ثم سقط به عده مرات فسخروا سمعان القانوى ليحمل معه الصليب تارة أو ليحمل عنه الصليب تارة(رغبةً فى إنجاز المهمه فى أسرع وقت ممكن )  ريثما يستعيد شئ من إحتماله  ليعود هو يحمله من جديد ليصل هو به إلى مكان إستقراره عليه مصلوباً -ولا تناقض ولا عيب فيما جرت به النصوص والروايات.
ومن المصدر الاتى  
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11435
ندرس  ما يلي
الرد



الحقيقه يوحنا لم يقل ان الرب يسوع المسيح حمل صليبه طول الطريق ولم يساعده احد هذا غير امين ولكن يوحنا الحبيب الذي كتب بعد المبشرين لا يكرر ما ذكروه سابقا وعندما ندرس تفاصيل كلام يوحنا الحبيب سنجد انه لم ينكر ذلك

ومن يدرس الاربع اناجيل يفهم جيدا ان الرب يسوع المسيح هو في بداية رحلة الصلب حمل صليبه بنفسه ولكنه لم يتحمل ان يكمل حمل الصليب الثقيل جدا بسبب انه متعب جدا وفقد دم كثير بسبب الجلد وبسبب اكليل الشوك ولهذا عندما خار في الطريق سخروا سمعان ليحمل الصليب بقية الرحلة حتي يصلوا الي الجلجثة لانه رؤا ان يسوع لن يستطيع ان يتحمل حمل الصليب الي الجلجثة
ونقراء الاعداد معا

انجيل متي 27

27: 31 و بعدما استهزئوا به نزعوا عنه الرداء و البسوه ثيابه و مضوا به للصلب
27: 32 و فيما هم خارجون وجدوا انسانا قيروانيا اسمه سمعان فسخروه ليحمل صليبه
27: 33 و لما اتوا الى موضع يقال له جلجثة و هو المسمى موضع الجمجمة
متي البشير يقول ( مضوا به للصلب ) اي انهم خرجوا بالفعل مشيا من مقر الجلد في طريقهم الي الجلجثة ويكمل قائلا ( فيما هم خارجون ) اي وهم خارجون من المدينه من بوابة المدينة في طريقهم الي الجلجثة اي انهم اقرب الي مقر الجلد عن مقر الصلب فسخروا سمعان القيرواني الذي كان داخلا الي المدينة

وهنا ندرك ان المسيح لم يتحمل ان يكمل الرحله حاملا الصليب فلهذا سخروا سمعان وخاصه ان الرومان مكانتهم اعلي من ان يحمل احدهم الصليب ولهذا سخروا القيرواني لهذا الامر

اذا نفهم من متي البشير ان المسيح بدا اولا بحمل الصليب واكمل سمعان القيرواني

انجيل مرقس 15

15: 20 و بعدما استهزاوا به نزعوا عنه الارجوان و البسوه ثيابه ثم خرجوا به ليصلبوه
15: 21 فسخروا رجلا مجتازا كان اتيا من الحقل و هو سمعان القيرواني ابو الكسندرس و روفس ليحمل صليبه
15: 22 و جاءوا به الى موضع جلجثة الذي تفسيره موضع جمجمة
وهنا ايضا مرقس البشير يؤكد ما قله متي البشير مع اضافه صغيره تكميليه وهي انه قال ( مجتازا ) اي ان الرومان يدفعون المسيح حاملا الصليب وعد وصوله الي البوابه الشرقيه سقط فسخروا سمعان القيرواني الذي كان في هذا الوقت يجتاز البوابة داخلا الي المدينة

وواضح ان مرقس الرسول يعرف سمعان القيرواني بل يعرف اسماء ابناؤه الكسندروس وروفس وهو يؤكد انه شاهد عيان لهذه الاحداث ولكن كان يتابع من بعد

انجيل لوقا 23

23: 25 فاطلق لهم الذي طرح في السجن لاجل فتنة و قتل الذي طلبوه و اسلم يسوع لمشيئتهم
23: 26 و لما مضوا به امسكوا سمعان رجلا قيروانيا كان اتيا من الحقل و وضعوا عليه الصليب ليحمله خلف يسوع
23: 27 و تبعه جمهور كثير من الشعب و النساء اللواتي كن يلطمن ايضا و ينحن عليه
وهنا ايضا لوقا يذكر نفس الامر مع اضافه صغيره اخري ان سمعان كان قادما من الحقل الي المدينه ولهذا كان غالبا متسخ من العمل في الحقل ولهذا اختاروه لكي يحمل الصليب

وكل هذا يؤكد لنا ان الرومان جعلوا المسيح يحمل الصليب كعادة المصلوبين الي موضع الصلب ولكن لم يكمل الرحله بسبب انه متعب بشده من احداث المحاكمات والضرب والجلد واكليل الشوك فلم يتحمل حمل الصليب الي الجلجثة وجاء عند البوابة وسقط فسخروا سمعان يكمل حمل الصليب الي الجلجثة

ولوقا ايضا يكمل وصف احداث الطريق والجمهور الذي كان يتبع يسوع والنساء كن ماذا يفعلن



انجيل يوحنا 19

19: 16 فحينئذ اسلمه اليهم ليصلب فاخذوا يسوع و مضوا به
19: 17 فخرج و هو حامل صليبه الى الموضع الذي يقال له موضع الجمجمة و يقال له بالعبرانية جلجثة
19: 18 حيث صلبوه و صلبوا اثنين اخرين معه من هنا و من هنا و يسوع في الوسط

هنا يوحنا الحبيب يعرف غالبا ما كتبه بقية المبشرين فلم يكرر كلامهم ولكن يضيف عليه ان المسيح هو الذي بدا حمل الصليب ولكنه لا يكمل وصف رحلة الصلب ولهذا لا يتكلم عن سمعان القيرواني ولكن يتكلم مباشره عن صلبه



اذا لا يوجد تناقض ولكن بالحقيقه يوجد تكميل يوضح بدقه احداث الطريق الي الصلب

وهذا ما اثبته دراسة الكفن المقدس عندما وجد ان المصلوب ظاهر عليه اثار السقوط علي الارض نتيجة لحمل شيئ ثقيل ونتيجت سقوطه تحرك غضروف الانف من مكانه وهذا يثبت ما قدمه المبشرين الاربعه ان المسيح بدا الطريق بحمل الصليب ولكنه لم يكمل واكمل حمل الصليب سمعان من عند البوابة الي الجلجثة

والرب قبل هذا لان له معني روحي كما شرح* ابونا تادرس*

انطلق السيِّد يحمل صليبه إلى جبل الجلجثّة أي الجمجمة، ويُقال أنه هناك دُفن آدم. على أي الأحوال، رُفع الصليب في موضع الجمجمة لكي يهب حياة للعظام الجافة الميّتة! لقد حمل عنّا الموت واهبًا إيّانا الحياة! يتحدّث القدّيس كيرلّس الكبير عن حمل السيِّد لصليبه هكذا:
[توجد ضرورة لهذه الحقيقة أن يحمل المسيح مخلّص الجميع الصليب، إذ قيل عنه على لسان إشعياء: "يولد لنا ولد ونُعطى ابنًا وتكون الرئاسة على كتفه" (إش 9: 6). فالصليب هو رئاسته، به صار ملكًا على العالم. وإذ كان هذا حق "أطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب، لذلك رفَعه الله أيضًا وأعطاه اسمًا فوق كل اسم، لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة من في السماء وما على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض، ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الأب (في 2: 8).
وأيضًا أظن أنه يلزم مراعاة هذا هنا (أن يحمل الصليب)، لأنه عندما صعد الطوباوي إبراهيم على الجبل الذي رآه ليقدِّم اسحق محرقة كأمر الله وضع الحطب على الابن، وكان ذلك رمزًا للمسيح الحامل صليبه على كتفيه مرتفعًا إلى مجد صليبه. فقد كانت آلام المسيح هي أمجاده كما علَّمنا بنفسه: "الآن تمجّد ابن الإنسان وتمجّد الله فيه" (يو 13: 31)[912].]
وفي الطريق إلى الصلب إذ سقط عدة مرّات تحت ثقل الصليب سخَّروا رجلاً قيروانيًا يسمّى سمعان ليحمل معه صليبه، وكأنه يمثّل كنيسة العهد الجديد التي يلزمها في نضوج الرجولة الروحيّة أن تغتصب الملكوت بشركتها مع السيِّد في صلبه. إنه لمجد عظيم أن ينحني المؤمن ليحمل مع سيّده آلامه، لكي تصير له معرفة اِختبارية بقوة القيامة وبهجتها فيه.


والمجد لله دائما


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 يوليو 2012)

التلكيك  والافتراء  رقم   47 ))قال مرقس في رواية موت المصلوب [ 15 : 36 _ 37 ] : (( ركض واحد وملأ إسفنجة خلا وجعلها على قصبة وسقاه قائلاً اتركوا ( انتظروا ) لنر هل يأتي إيليا لينزله ، فصرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم و أسلم الروح ))

أما متى فيقول في [ 27 : 48 ] : (( وأسرع واحد منهم إلى إسفنجة فبللها بالخل ووضعها على طرف قصبة ورفعها إليه ليشرب . وأما الباقون فقالوا : (( اترك ( انتظر ) لنرى هل يجيىء إليا ليخلصه ! )) وصرخ يسوع أيضاً بصوت عظيم وأسلم الروح ))

وهنا نجد أن متى هو الذي فرق بين ذلك الذي أعطى يسوع الخل ، ومن قال انتظر ، ففي مرقس نجد أن نفس الشخص هو الذي يعطيه الخل ويقول تلك الكلمات . ولكن في متى نجد الباقين هم الذين يخاطبون الرجل الذي أعطاه الخل بقولهم : انتظر ( المخاطب مفرد ) ، بينما هي في مرقس : انتظروا المخاطب جمع ، وقد قيلت للمتفرجين .
_______________________________________________
*الــــــرد المسيحى ​*
ليس  ثمة تعارض او تضاد  فالفرد والمجموع  كانوا متحدى الرأى والفكر  فصار  كلامهم  واحدا متحدا.\
 يؤمهم واحد ويتمحورون حول منطقهه ورأيه  (فمن يتبع كلاماً  فهو  له))
أى أنهم إتبعوا رأيه  وكرروه إستحسانا  وهم كلهم شركاء فى وجهه نظر واحدة - فالفكر نفسه   كان جماعياً ونحن نرى التصرف من اساسه تصرف جماعى من قبل اليهود وجند الوالى  فالمشهد يحوى جموع لا يقتصر على فرد يقف وحيدا- -فلا تناقض  بل تلكيك.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 يوليو 2012)

تلاكيك وتماحيك   رقم  (48)


(48) ذكر متى في [ 27 : 32 ] أن الجنود لما صلبو المصلوب اقتسموا ثيابه واقترعوا عليها واستشهد بالنبي القائل : (( اقتسموا ثيابي بينهم وعلى لباسي ألقوا قرعة )) .

وخالفه يوحنا في [ 19 : 23 - 24 ] وجعل القرعة على القميص فقط وناقض قوله بقوله : (( ليتم الكتاب القائل اقتسموا ثيابي بينهم ، وعلى لباسي ألقو قرعة )) لأنهم لم يقترعوا على لباسه ، بل على قميصه فقط .
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
هنا  الاخ الغير مسيحى  يؤكد أنه متربص   فقط بالنصوص  وأن عين  النقد المتحامل لدية  لا تعرف الا  التذمر والتمرد والعصيان فقط لا غير  
الملابس  التى  كان يلبسها المسيح وكل يهودى   تحوى  قسمين احدهما داخلى والاخر خارجى .  داخلى =قميص داخلى وسروال داخلى غالبا ما يصنع من الكتان  والخارجى:تحوى   قميص منسوج  كله من فوق   قطعة واحده  بلا خياطة وال (ثوب)  وال (عبائة )الثياب 
والظاهر انه امر شائع جدا  جدا وبديهى ومعتاد فقد قال مخلصنا 
من اراد ان يخاصمك وياخذ   ثوبك  .فاترك له  الرداء (العباءة الخارجية)ايضاً .  راجع معى إجاباتنا عن  الثوب والعباءئة ((والارجوان و القرمز)) فى إجابة الشبهه 44-حيث كانت تلك العبائة وذلك الثوب بالوان ملوكية وذات دلالات خاصة . 
وعلى ذلك فهناك جزء من الثياب إقتسمها عليها الجنود   والقميص المنسوج الخاص به إقترعوا عليه لمن يكون . هنا لا تناقض بل تكامل فالغرض النهائي من النبؤءة تحقق بسلب  المسيح حق التقرير والاختيار  وسلبه كل ما يملك  ليس  من حرية فقط بل من اخص ممتلكاته الشخصية .وهذا تحقق بطريقة فعلية حرفية بلا تناقض . الاخ المهاجم   يتهم الكتاب المقدس تدليسيأ بان هناك تناقضا .. وقتلنا الموضوع بحثاً عن تناقض مزعوم .فلم نجد.بيد أننا نلفت النظر إلى أن المهاجم يعيب على الكتاب المقدس   أنه قال على لباسي يقترعون -وهنا هم يقترعون على قميص الرب يسوع - يعنى المهاجم يفترض أن *الرب يسوع لا يلبس قميصه*.  ولا تعليق


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 يوليو 2012)

@الشبهه  (49) ذكر لوقا في [23 :38 ] أن العنوان الذي كان مكتوبا فوق المصلوب كتب بأحرف يونانية ورومانية وعبرانية (( هذا هو ملك اليهود )) وناقضه يوحنا في [19 : 19 – 20 ]

فقال: (( وكان مكتوباً بالعبرانية واليونانية واللاتينية )) فجعل اللاتينية عوضاً عن الرومانية .

فتأمل أيها القارىء الفطن إلي مدى دقة الكتب المنسوبة لله !
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*الـــــــرد الــــــمســـيحى​*
 أنا اتأمل    مقدار التسطيح والسذاجة المقترن بالجهل  لان فعلا الرومانية  هى  اللغة اللاتينية


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 يوليو 2012)

--------------------------------------

(50) ما هو عنوان تهمة المصلوب ؟

يقول مرقس في [ 15 : 26 ] : (( وكان عنوان علته مكتوباً : ملك اليهود ))

ويقول متى في [ 27 : 37 ] : (( وجعلوا فوق رأسه علته مكتوبه : هذا يسوع ملك اليهود )).

ويقول لوقا في [ 23 : 38 ] : (( وكان عنوان مكتوب فوقه . . . هذا هو ملك اليهود )).

ويقول يوحنا في [ 19 : 19 ] : (( وكتب بيلاطس عنواناً ووضعه على الصليب وكان مكتوباً : يسوع الناصري ملك اليهود ))

يقول الاستاذ أحمد عبد الوهاب في كتابه المسيح في مصادر العقائد المسيحية عن اختلاف الاناجيل في عنوان علة المصلوب :

ان اختلاف الأناجيل في عنوان علة المصلوب _ وهو لا يزيد عن بضع كلمات معينة كتبت على لوحة قرأها المشاهدون _ إنما هو مقياس لدرجة الدقة لما ترويه الأناجيل .

وطالما كان هناك اختلاف _ ولو في الشكل كما في هذه الحالة _ فإن درجة الدقة لا يمكن أن تصل إلى الكمال .

وقياساً على ذلك نستطيع تقييم درجة الدقة لما تذكره الأناجيل عن ألقاب المسيح ))  إنتهى التدليس  وإنتهى  الاستنتاج الخاطئ المؤسس على  التحامل والافتراء فقط لا غير 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الرد المسيحى 
لحقيقه لا يوجد اي تناقض ولكن كتب علي صليب الرب يسوع المسيح العنوان الاتي هذا هو يسوع الناصري ملك اليهود ولكن بعض البشيرين اختصروها

ويجب ان نلاحظ ان العنوان كان مكتوب بثلاث لغات هو العبري واليوناني واللاتيني وبين اللغات الثلاثه هناك فروق لغويه

والتناقض لو كان قال مبشر شيئ مثل مكتوب المسيح فقط وجاء مبشر اخر يقول مكتوب ملك اليهود فقط وهذا لم يحدث

فالاختصار ليس تناقض

وندرس الاعداد معا

انجيل متي 27

27: 37 و جعلوا فوق راسه علته مكتوبة هذا هو يسوع ملك اليهود



انجيل مرقس 15

15: 26 و كان عنوان علته مكتوبا ملك اليهود



انجيل لوقا 23

23: 38 و كان عنوان مكتوب فوقه باحرف يونانية و رومانية و عبرانية هذا هو ملك اليهود



انجيل يوحنا 19

19: 19 و كتب بيلاطس عنوانا و وضعه على الصليب و كان مكتوبا يسوع الناصري ملك اليهود

19: 20 فقرا هذا العنوان كثيرون من اليهود لان المكان الذي صلب فيه يسوع كان قريبا من المدينة و كان مكتوبا بالعبرانية و اليونانية و اللاتينية

19: 21 فقال رؤساء كهنة اليهود لبيلاطس لا تكتب ملك اليهود بل ان ذاك قال انا ملك اليهود

19: 22 اجاب بيلاطس ما كتبت قد كتبت

فهو كتب بثلاث لغات يونانية ورومانية اي لاتينية وعبرية وواضح ان الثلاث لغات اتفقت في تعبير ملك اليهود ولكن يبدوا ان احد اللغات وغالبا العبرية كانت مكتوبه هذا يسوع ملك اليهود ولهذا تضايق من يقراء العبرية وهذا الذي اعترض عليه اليهود

ولكن حتي لو كانت اللغات الثلاثه متساوية فمتي البشير اختصر كلمة الناصري ومرقس البشير وهو معروف باختصاره كتب ملك اليهود هو ولوقا ايضا ركزوا علي لقب ملك اليهود فقط ويوحنا الحبيب كتب العنوان كامل بدون الاشاره فقط فهذا ليس خطأ بل كل منهم ركز علي الجزء الهام

متي : هذا هو يسوع الناصري ملك اليهود

مرقس : هذا هو يسوع الناصري ملك اليهود

لوقا : هذا هو يسوع الناصري ملك اليهود

يوحنا : هذا هو يسوع الناصري ملك اليهود

فلهذا المضمون واحد ولكن كل منهم اختصر باسلوبه ولكن وصل لنا النص الكامل من خلالهم

وقد تكون مكتوبه بدون اداة الاشاره فيكون نص يوحنا الحبيب هو كامل مع ملاحظة انه هو الوحيد الذي كان واقف اسفل الصليب

والتعبير باللغات

ιησους ο ναζωραιος ο βασιλευς των ιουδαιων اليوناني

Iesus Nazarenus rex Iudaeorum اللاتيني

العبري ישוע הנצרי מלך היהודים

ومن اللاتيني اتي التعبير الشهير

I N R I

والاخر

INBI

وهو اختصار يوناني

والبعض يقول ان اللوحه مكتوبه بالاختصارات فقط ولكن هذا ابعد عن الصحه في رائي

وبهذا لا يكون هناك تناقض ولكن فقط اختلاف اسلوب

والاهم من ذلك ان المبشرين الاربعه يتكلموا عن حقيقه تاريخيه وهي هذه اللوحه التي هي حقيقة

ويوجد عندنا امر تاريخي يؤكد صحة هذه اللوحة وتعبيراتها وهي قصة اكتشاف الصليب بواسطة الملكة هيلانة والدة الامبراطور قسطنطين

بحثت عن عود الصليب المجيد حتى وجدته في شهر مايو 326 م كما وجدت الصليبين الآخرين اللذين صلب عليهما اللصان . فأرادت أن تعرف أيهما هو صليب السيد المسيح ؟ فأعلمها القديس مقاريوس أسقف كرسي أورشليم بأنه هو الصليب المكتوب أعلاه " هذا هو يسوع ملك اليهود " ثم سألته أن تري آية ليطمئن قلبها . فاتفق بتدبير السيد المسيح مرور قوم بجنازة ميت في ذلك الحين . فوضعت كلا من الصليبين علي الميت فلم يقم . ولما وضعت الصليب الثالث قام الميت في الحال فازداد أيمانها وعظم سرورها وبعد ذلك شرعت في بناء الكنائس فبنيت كنيستين وهما كنيسة القيامة التي بنيت فوق القبر المقدس وكنيسة المهد التي بنيت فوق مغارة بيت لحم . وبعدها سلمت للأب مقاريوس المال اللازم للبناء وهي ارسلت للبابا اثاناسيوس الرسولي ليدشن كنيسة القيامة فذهب الي اورشليم ودشنها سنة 328 م ومعه بطريرك انطاكية واحتفلوا بخشبة الصليب المجيد ثم أخذت الصليب المجيد والمسامير وعادت إلى ابنها الملك البار قسطنطين فقبل الصليب ووضعه في غلاف من ذهب مرصع بالجواهر الكريمة ووضع في خوذته بعض المسامير التي كانت به .و ظل الصليب المقدس موجود ، و قد تم تقسيمة و تم توزيعة على العديد من الكنائس فى شتى أنحاء العالم ، بالأضافة إلى الجزء الموجود بروما و الأخر الموجود بالقسطنطينية ، و يوجد من الصليب المقدس قطعة بمصر أحضرها الأسقفان الفرنسيان هدية للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية .

وقد ذكره هذه القصه المؤرخ يوسابيوس القيصري والقديس امبروسيوس اسقف ميلان والقديس كيرلس الاورشليمي

وهذه اللوحه كانت قد اختفت في العصور الوسطي ثم اكتشفت مره اخري في عام 1492 بواسطة

Cardinal Pedro González de Mendoza

ومنذ هذا الوقت هي موجوده في الفاتيكان ولكن للاسف هي غير معروضه ولم ينشر الفاتيكان صورتها بعد



وايضا اقدر رد القس الدكتور منيس عبد النور

وللرد نقول: ذكر جميع البشيرين عنوان »ملك اليهود«، لأنه هو موضوع اتهام اليهود الذين اتخذوه حجَّة في صلب. أما كونه ناصرياً، أو أنه سُمي »يسوع« أي المخلص، فلم يتخذوه سبباً في صلب المسيح.
وكان أول من أثار هذا الاعتراض أحد الملاحدة الأمريكيين، واسمه توماس بين، وهو مؤلف كتاب »حقوق الإنسان«. فردّ عليه أحد العلماء قائلاً: »إن الخلاف الموجود في الأناجيل لفظي، ناشئ عن كتابة هذا العنوان بالعبرية واليونانية واللاتينية. ومع أن معناها واحد إلا أن الترجمة لا تسلم من الاختلاف اللفظي. فإذا فرضنا أن المقادير قضت عليك بأن يشنقك »روبسبير« وكتب فوق المشنقة باللغات الفرنسية والإنكليزية والألمانية »توماس بين الأمريكي مؤلف حقوق الإنسان«. وشاهد أربعة أشخاص تنفيذ الحكم بالإعدام، ورووا هذه الحادثة، وكتبوا ملخص تاريخك بعد وفاتك بعشرين سنة، فقال أحدهم إن توماس شُنق، وكان عنوان المشنقة »هذا هو توماس بين مؤلف حقوق الإنسان« وقال الثاني كان عنوانها  »مؤلف حقوق الإنسان« وقال الثالث كان عنوانها »هذا هو مؤلف حقوق الإنسان«  وقال الرابع كان عنوانها »توماس بين الأمريكي مؤلف حقوق الإنسان« فهل يرتاب أحد في صحة تأليفهم لتاريخك؟ لا نظن ذلك. فكذلك الحال هنا فإن الله يخاطبنا حسب الطرق المصطلح عليها بين الناس«.




واخيرا المعني الروحي

من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب واقوال الباء

ما قد كُتب على الصليب دعاه يوحنا "عنوانًا" أو "لقبًا "titlos، ودعاه متى "علته" أو "الاتهام accusation – citiei"، ودعاه مرقس ولوقا "نقشًا apigraphe".
اهتم الإنجيلي يوحنا بالكشف عن إبراز الصليب في حياة يسوع المسيح. ففي الأصحاح الثالث، في لقاء يسوع الليلي مع نيقوديموس قال السيد: "وكما رفع موسى الحيَّة في البرية، هكذا ينبغي أن يُرفع ابن البشر" (يو 14:3). مرة أخرى في حديث السيد مع اليهود قال: "متى رفعتم ابن الإنسان فحينئذ تفهمون إني أنا هو" (يو 28:8). وفي حديثه مع بعض اليونانيين يقول: "وأنا إن ارتفعت عن الأرض أجذب إليّ الصليب.
يرفع الإنجيلي أذهاننا لنراه يكشف عن الرفع أو السمو في المجد الذي صار لنا خلال المصلوب. فيه نرى مسيحنا ممجدًا في أبيه ومعه، حيث صار لنا حق الانطلاق نحو حضن الآب. جوهر الصليب أن يرتفع عن الأرض ليجتذب الجميع إليه، فيعيشوا على مستوى أرفع وأسمى من الأرض.
يرى الرسول بولس أن محبة اللَّه ترتسم على البشرية بشكل الصليب، إذ يتحدث عن العرض والطول والعمق والعلو لحب اللَّه (أف 18:3). كأن أبعاد الصليب هي التعرف على سرّ الحب الإلهي.
في التقليد الشرقي يُحتفل بالصليب كشخصٍ حيّ، فيرونه يسوع المصلوب. يطلب العلويات، يفصل بين الظلمة والنور، وبين المعرفة والجهل. لذا صار للدينونة، يميز بين من يشتهي النور الأبدي ومن يستطيب الانطلاق في الظلمة.
الصليب هو ارتفاع إلى ما وراء هذا العالم، وانفتاح على العالم الآخر حتى تُستعاد الشركة وتُضاء المعرفة، فيتسنّى للإنسان الذي جاء إليه اللَّه أن يتجه بدوره إلى اللَّه، بل وأن يدخل حياته.
استخدام الكلمتين "فوق" و"أسفل" أمر حيوي في إنجيل يوحنا الذي يكشف عن شخص المصلوب وعمله. فإن كان الإنجيلي قد أغفل العشاء السرّي إلا أنه أسهب في عرض حديث السيد المسيح عن سرّ الشكر، مؤكدًا أنه الخبز النازل من السماء (أي فوق) (يو 22:6-40). وفي حديثه عن المعمودية وهي تغطيس يسحب قلوبنا إلى الولادة من فوق لنعاين عبر الصليب أعماق حب اللَّه أبينا (يو 8:3).
في اختصار، بالصليب نتحقق أننا وإن كنا في العالم لكننا لسنا من العالم (يو6:7، 14، 16، 18)، بل من فوق. نصير شركاء المسيح القائم من الأموات الذي لم تعرفه المجدلية حتى ناداها باسمها، وظنت أنه غريب. وأيضًا التلميذان الذاهبان إلى عمواس اللذان رافقا السيد المسيح الطريق ظنّاه هكذا غريبًا.
v     المسيح هو ملك اليهود، لكن اليهود بختان القلب في الروح وليس الختان بالحرف؛ الذين مدحهم ليس من الناس بل من الله (رو ٢: ٢٩)، الذين ينتمون لأورشليم الحرة، أمنا الأبدية في السماء، سارة الروحية التي طردت الجارية وأولادها من بيت الحرية (غلا ٤:٢٢–٣١). لذلك ما قد كتبه بيلاطس كتبه، لأن الرب قال ما قاله[1830].
القديس أغسطينوس
v     جمع بيلاطس بذلك غرضين هما: انتقامه من اليهود، واعتذاره للسيد المسيح، لأنهم لما أنزلوا السيد المسيح بمنزلة رديئة، وأرادوا أن يحققوا ذلك بمشاركته اللصين على الصليب أطبق أفواههم وأفواه جميع الذين يريدون أن يلوموا السيد المسيح، وأوضح أنهم إنما ثاروا على ملكهم.
هذا عن انتقامه من اليهود، أما عن اعتذاره للسيد المسيح فكما يوضع على قاهر غالب علامته، كذلك وضع القاضي الكتابة في اللوح، مبديًا صوتًا بهيًا، موضحًا ظفره مُشيدًا بمملكته، وإن لم يكن بإشارة كاملة[1831].
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
v    شهد أعداء الرب يسوع المسيح أنه هو الملك، ملك إسرائيل، حيث كتبوا فوق رأسه على الصليب "هذا هو يسوع ملك اليهود" (مت 27:37). ونحن نقبل هذه الشهادة حتى ولو يًفهم منها أنها تُضعف شمول قوته وتحّد من ألوهيته على الإسرائيليين. يحمل العنوان المكتوب على الصليب شهادة بألوهية المسيح، ليس على اليهود فقط، بل على جميع الناس. هو ملك على كل الأرض، ويحكم على كل أجزائها[1832].
القديس غريغوريوس النيسي
"فقرأ هذا العنوان كثيرون من اليهود،
لأن المكان الذي صُلب فيه يسوع كان قريبًا من المدينة،
وكان مكتوبًا بالعبرانية واليونانية واللاتينية". [20]
سُجل هذا العنوان بالثلاث لغات الرئيسية في ذلك الحين: العبرية لغة الناموس، واليونانية لغة الفلاسفة، واللاتينية لغة الحكام، فقد صُلب السيد ليملك على الجميع.
v     حتى في صلب السيد المسيح حسده رؤساء كهنة اليهود، وأنا أخاطبهم: إن هذا العنوان ما سبب لكم ضررًا، لأنه إن كان السيد المسيح ميتًا ضعيفًا وقد أزمع أن يُنزع ذكره، فلماذا خوفكم هذا من ألفاظ الكتابة القائلة: "يسوع الناصري ملك اليهود"؟ [19]
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم


والمجد لله دائما
المصدر   
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11385


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 يوليو 2012)

الشبهه رقم (51):-  هل حقا إختلف مدونى الانجيل فى تحديد   ساعة الصلب 
(مرقس [ 15 : 25 ] : وكانت الساعة الثالثة ( التاسعة صباحاً ) حينما صلبوه
يوحنا [ 19 : 14 ] : وكان الوقت نحو الساعة السادسة في يوم الإعداد للفصح . . . فسلمه بيلاطس إليهم ليصلب .))   إنتهت الشبهه وحان وقت نسفها .
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الــــــــرد الـــــمــــســــيحى​
اولا لغويا من التراجم المختلفة ردا علي ادعاء اختلاف التراجم

في (مر25:15)
*فاندايك*

25 وَكَانَتِ السَّاعَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ فَصَلَبُوهُ.

الحياة

25 وكانت الساعة التاسعة صباحا حينما صلبوه.

السارة

25 وكانت الساعة التاسعة صباحا حين صلبوه.

اليسوعية

25 وكانت الساعة التاسعة حين صلبوه.

المشتركة

مر-15-25: وكانَتِ السّاعةُ التاسعةُ صباحًا حينَ صَلبوهُ.

البولسية

مر-15-25: وكانتِ السَّاعَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ لمَّا صَلَبوه.

الكاثوليكية

مر-15-25: وكانَتِ السَّاعَةُ التَّاسِعة حينَ صَلَبوه.

وكلهم اجمعوا علي ان الوقت كانت الساعه الثالثه اي التاسعه صباحا

الانجليزي وبعض اللغات الاخري

Mar 15:25

(ASV) And it was the third hour, and they crucified him.

(BBE) And it was the third hour when they put him on the cross.

(Bishops) And it was the thyrde houre, and they crucified hym.

(CEV) It was about nine o'clock in the morning when they nailed him to the cross.

(Darby) And it was the third hour, and they crucified him.

(DRB) And it was the third hour: and they crucified him.

(EMTV) Now it was the third hour, and they crucified Him.

(ESV) And it was the third hour when they crucified him.

(FDB) Et c'était la troisième heure, et ils le crucifièrent.

(FLS) C'était la troisième heure, quand ils le crucifièrent.

(Geneva) And it was the third houre, when they crucified him.

(GLB) Und es war um die dritte Stunde, da sie ihn kreuzigten.

(GNB) It was nine o'clock in the morning when they crucified him.

(GNT) ἦν δὲ ὥρα τρίτη καὶ ἐσταύρωσαν αὐτόν.

(GSB) Es war aber die dritte Stunde, als sie ihn kreuzigten.

(GW) It was nine in the morning when they crucified him.

(HNT) ותהי השעה השלישית ויצלבהו׃

(ISV) It was nine in the morning when they crucified him.

(KJV-1611) And it was the third houre, and they crucified him.

(KJVA) And it was the third hour, and they crucified him.

(LITV) And it was the third hour, and they crucified Him.

(MKJV) And it was the third hour, and they crucified Him.

(Murdock) And it was the third hour when they crucified him.

(RV) And it was the third hour, and they crucified him.

(Vulgate) erat autem hora tertia et crucifixerunt eum

(Webster) And it was the third hour, and they crucified him.

(WNT) It was nine o'clock in the morning when they crucified Him.

(YLT) and it was the third hour, and they crucified him

وكل الترجمات وضحت انه يتكلم عن الساعه الثالثه بالمقياس اليهودي اي الساعه التاسعه صباحه بتوقيتنا-  
حساب تقدير الساعة بالنظام اليهودى::: عــــداً من شروق الشمس -ظهور قرص الشمس فى الافق.


العدد الاخر

وفي (يو14:19)

فانديك

14 وَكَانَ اسْتِعْدَادُ الْفِصْحِ وَنَحْوُ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ. فَقَالَ لِلْيَهُودِ: «هُوَذَا مَلِكُكُمْ».

الحياة

14 وكان الوقت نحو السادسة في يوم الإعداد للفصح. وقال بيلاطس لليهود: «ها هو ملككم!»

السارة

14 وكان ذلك يوم الجمعة، يوم التهيئة للفصح، والوقت نحو الظهر. فقال لليهود: ((ها هو ملككم! ))

اليسوعية

14 وكان ذلك اليوم يوم تهيئة الفصح، والساعة تقارب الظهر. فقال لليهود: (( هاهوذا ملككم! ))

المشتركة

يو-19-14: وكانَ ذلِكَ يومَ الجُمعَةِ، يومَ التَّهيئَةِ لِلفِصحِ، والوقتُ نحوَ الظُّهرِ. فقالَ لِليَهودِ: ((ها هوَ مَلِكُكُم! ))

البولسية

يو-19-14: وكانَتْ تَهْيئَةُ الفِصْحِ، وكانَ نحوُ السَّاعةِ السَّادِسة. - ثُمَّ قالَ لِلْيَهود: "ها هُوَذا مَلِكُكم !"

الكاثوليكية

يو-19-14: وكانَ ذلكَ اليَومُ يَومَ تَهيِئَةِ الفِصْح، والسَّاعةُ تُقارِبُ الظُّهْر. فقالَ لِليَهود: (( هاهُوَذا مَلِكُكم! ))

وكلهم اجمعوا ان الوقت كان نحو ( اي يقترب من ) الساعه السادسه اي الظهيره او الثانية عشر ظهرا

Joh 19:14

(ASV) Now it was the Preparation of the passover: it was about the sixth hour. And he saith unto the Jews, Behold, your King!

(BBE) It was the day when they made ready for the Passover; and it was about the sixth hour. And he said to the Jews, There is your King!

(Bishops) It was the preparyng of ye Passouer, and about the sixt houre: And he sayth vnto the Iewes, beholde your kyng.

(CEV) It was about noon on the day before Passover, and Pilate said to the crowd, "Look at your king!"

(Darby) (now it was the preparation of the passover; it was about the sixth hour and he says to the Jews, Behold your king!

(DRB) And it was the parasceve of the pasch, about the sixth hour: and he saith to the Jews: Behold your king.

(EMTV) Now it was the Preparation Day of the Passover, and about the sixth hour. And he said to the Jews, "Behold your King!"

(ESV) Now it was the day of Preparation of the Passover. It was about the sixth hour. He said to the Jews, "Behold your King!"

(FDB) et en hébreu Gabbatha; (or c'était la Préparation de la Pâque, c'était environ la sixième heure et il dit aux Juifs: Voici votre roi!

(FLS) C'était la préparation de la Pâque, et environ la sixième heure. Pilate dit aux Juifs: Voici votre roi.

(Geneva) And it was the Preparation of the Passeouer, and about the sixt houre: and hee sayde vnto the Iewes, Beholde your King.

(GLB) Es war aber der Rüsttag auf Ostern, um die sechste Stunde. Und er spricht zu den Juden: Sehet, das ist euer König!

(GNB) It was then almost noon of the day before the Passover. Pilate said to the people, "Here is your king!"

(GNT) ἦν δὲ παρασκευὴ τοῦ πάσχα, ὥρα δὲ ὡσεὶ ἕκτη. καὶ λέγει τοῖς ᾿Ιουδαίοις· ἴδε ὁ βασιλεὺς ὑμῶν.

(GSB) Es war aber Rüsttag für das Passah, um die sechste Stunde. Und er sprach zu den Juden: Seht, das ist euer König.

(GW) The time was about six o'clock in the morning on the Friday of the Passover festival. Pilate said to the Jews, "Look, here's your king!"

(HNT) והעת ערב פסח וכשעה הששית ויאמר אל־היהודים הנה מלככם והם זעקו טול טול צלב אתו׃

(ISV) Now it was the Preparation Day for the Passover, about twelve noon. He said to the Jews, "Here is your king!"

(KJV-1611) And it was the preparation of the Passeouer, and about the sixt houre: and he saith vnto the Iewes, Beholde your King.

(LITV) And it was the Preparation of the Passover, and about the sixth hour. And he said to the Jews, Behold, your King!

(MKJV) And it was the preparation of the Passover, and about the sixth hour. And he said to the Jews, Behold your king!

(Murdock) And it was the preparation for the passover; and it was about the sixth hour. And he said to the Jews: Behold, your king.

(RV) Now it was the Preparation of the passover: it was about the sixth hour. And he saith unto the Jews, Behold, your King!
(Vulgate) erat autem parasceve paschae hora quasi sexta et dicit Iudaeis ecce rex vester

(Webster) And it was the preparation of the passover, and about the sixth hour: and he saith to the Jews, Behold your King!

(YLT) and it was the preparation of the passover, and as it were the sixth hour, and he saith to the Jews, `Lo, your king!'

وكلهم يؤكدون انها نحو او قرب الساعه السادسه بالتوقيت اليهودي اي الظهر

ويتضح ان المشكك اخطأ الفهم
فالتراجم التفسيريه التي قالت الساعه التاسعه صباحا شرحا للثالثه اليهوديه وايضا في العدد الثاني التي قالت ظهرا شرحا للسادسه اليهودية ولا يوجد اختلاف في التراجم كما ادعي
ثانيا لم يقل احد ان مرقس الرسول افريقي ولا انه كتب بالرومانية ولا اعرف من اين اتي بهذا الادعاء
وُلِدَ القديس مرقس في القيروان إحدى المدن الخمس الغربية بليبيا، من أبوين يهوديين واسم والده أرسطوبولوس ووالدته مريم امرأة تقية لها اعتبارها بين المسيحيين الأولين في أورشليم. وحمل مارمرقس اسم يوحنا أيضاً (أع12:12) وهو ابن أخت برنابا رفيق خدمة بولس الرسول. ووالده ابن عم زوجة القديس بطرس أو ابن عمتها (القيروان هي مدينة كيريني أو سيريني)
فهو يهودي الاصل وليس افريقي ولم يكتب بالرومانية
النقطه الهامه

لماذا الاختلاف بين البشيرين ؟
اعتقد ان المعني يتضح بكلمة *نــــــــحـــــــو*

معني كلمة نحو اي يوشك علي بداية اي ان الساعه السادسه لم تبدا بعد ولكن اقتربت وهي في ترجمة كنج جيمس

About

التي ايضا تعني كادت ان تبدأ ( اي انها لم تبدا بعد ) مثلما نقول علي مشارف او قبل بداية الساعه السادسه

فكره عن الساعات اليهودية

من تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري
لان اليهود يقسمون الليل إلى 4ساعات كبيرة ويقسمون النهار إلى 3ساعات كبيرة (الساعة الكبيرة = 3ساعات بتوقيتنا).
وتبدأ ساعات النهار عند شروق الشمس ولمدة (3ساعات بحسب ساعاتنا وتسمى الساعة الأولى. وتبدأ بعدها الساعة الثالثة ولمدة (3ساعات) وبعدها الساعة السادسة. وبهذا تنتهي الساعة الثالثة عند نصف النهار وتنتهي الساعة السادسة عند بعد الظهر وتمتد الساعة التاسعة للغروب. ولم تكن هناك ساعات في يدهم لتحديد الزمن، بل بالتقريب. وربما يطلقون على نهاية الساعة الثالثة أنها الساعة السادسة وعلى بداية السادسة أنها الثالثة. فالتدقيق في الساعات لم يكن مهماً في ذلك الوقت. فإن قال مرقس أن الصلب قد حدث في الساعة الثالثة فهو يقصد نهايتها وإذا قال يوحنا أن الصلب حدث في الساعة السادسة فهو يقصد بدايتها وكلاهما يصح التعبير عنه بطريقتهم كما حدث. ويقول أحد المفسرين أن نهاية أحد السواعى هو إبتداء الساعة الأخرى والقدر الذي بين الساعتين من الزمان مجهول. والفعل قد ينسب إلى زمانين (الثالثة والسادسة) لجواز وقوع طرفيه في طرفيهما، أي طرف الساعة الثالثة وطرف الساعة السادسة.
وأحداث الصلب (تسليم بيلاطس السيد في يد اليهود/ الحكم بالصلب/ الجلد/ الإهانات/ كتابة اللوح/إقتسام الجند لثيابه/محاورة اللصين/ إستهذاء العابرين/ إعتراض المجتازين/ صلب المسيح على الصلب) هذه الأحداث بدأت في الساعة الثالثة وإنتهت في الساعة السادسة. والظلمة حدثت في الساعة السادسة وإستمرت حتى الساعة التاسعة. وغالباً فقد قصد مرقس أن هذه الأحداث بدأت بصدور الحكم الذي صدر في خلال الساعة الثالثة. ويوحنا يشير بقوله نحو الساعة السادسة أن الأحداث التي يشير إليها كانت في نهاية الساعة الثالثة وقد إقتربنا من الساعة السادسة. أماّ قول مرقس فصلبوه فيشير لصدور الحكم ضد السيد بالصلب وبداية الأحداث وإتفاق قرار بيلاطس مع إرادة اليهود في الصلب.
تحدث الإنجيلي مرقس (15: 25) عن صلب السيد المسيح في وقت الساعة الثالثة حيث حسب الجلد منذ بدأ جلد السيد، أما الإنجيلي يوحنا فحسبه وقت الساعة السادسة حيث بدأ رفعه على الصليب.

حسب القديس مرقس بدأ الصلب منذ صرخ الشعب أمام بيلاطس "أصلبه"، وقد وافقهم بيلاطس على طلبهم. وإن كان رفعه على الصليب قد تم في وقت الساعة السادسة. لهذا يرى القديسان جيروم وأغسطينوس أن القديس مرقس بقوله هذا حمل الشعب اليهودي مسئولية صلبه، صلبوه بألسنتهم قبل أن ينفذ الرومان حكمهم هذا!
بعد عرضه لمكان المحاكمة عرض الإنجيلي أيضًا التوقيت فكان وقت الاستعداد للفصح نحو الساعة السادسة أي ظهرًا. كانت أيام عيد الفطير (لو 23: 54)، وكان اليهود يستعدون لسبت الفصح. جاء التوقيت يضخم من ذنب صالبيه، إذ لم ينتظروا عبور العيد، مما يكشف عن مرارة حقدهم واندفاعهم وتسرعهم. لقد نزعوا الخمير القديم من كل بيت، لكنهم لم ينزعوا أعمال الإنسان القديم من قلوبهم وأفكارهم وسلوكهم.

وتوضيح
ان اليهود كانوا ينظرون الي زاوية الشمس في السماء ولا ينظرون الي ساعات في ايديهم بالدقيقه والثانيه
فلو كانت في المشرق فهي الاولي حتي قرب وصولها الي ربع السماء
ولو كانت في ربع الاول من السماء تكون بدات الثالثه وتستمر حتي قرب وصولها الي منتصف السماء
وحينما تنتصف تكون السادسه وتستمر حتي الثلث الثالث من السماء
وفي الربع الاخير تكون التاسعه وتستمر حتي قرب مغيب الشمس
وتبدا ساعة الغروب وقت غروب الشمس الي اختفاء اخر شعاع لها

كان ذلك ما بين الساعة الثالثة والساعة السادسة، إذ رُفع على الصليب في تمام الساعة السادسة.

إلاّ أن بعض المفسرين ذهبوا لأن يوحنا يقصد بقوله الساعة السادسة أنها الساعة بالتوقيت الحالي أي فجراً ودليلهم على ذلك أن يوحنا كان يعيش في أفسس التي كانت تستخدم توقيتات مشابهة،. والرأي الأول أرجح.
ورغم عدم دقة التقويم اليهودي في حساب عدد الساعات الا ان بهذه الطريق اتضح تماما ان السيد المسيح رفع علي عود الصليب في بداية الساعه السادسه بدقه اي الساعه الثانية عشر ظهرنا بتوقيتنا

واتفق الكثير من الاباء ان القديس مرقس قصد الساعه الثالثه لتحميل اليهود المسؤلية
ويؤكد ذلك تفسير *ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطي*
صلبه بين لصين
"وكانت الساعة الثالثة فصلبوه.
وكان عنوان علته مكتوبًا: ملك اليهود.
وصلبوا معه لصين، واحدًا عن يمينه وآخر عن يساره.
فتم الكتاب القائل: وأحصى مع أثمه" [25-28].
حسب القديس مرقس بدأ الصلب منذ صرخ الشعب أمام بيلاطس "أصلبه"، وقد وافقهم بيلاطس على طلبهم. وإن كان رفعه على الصليب قد تم في وقت الساعة السادسة. لهذا يرى القديسان جيروم وأغسطينوس[365] أن القديس مرقس بقوله هذا حمل الشعب اليهودي مسئولية صلبه، صلبوه بألسنتهم قبل أن ينفذ الرومان حكمهم هذا!
كُتبت علته على الصليب "ملك اليهود"، ولم يكن ذلك جزافًا فقد تضايق اليهود وأرادوا أن يُكتب أنه قال عن نفسه أنه ملك اليهود، لكنهم لم يستطيعوا بالصليب أن ينزعوا عنه انتسابه لملكه، إذ جاء الصليب يقيم مملكته فينا! يقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [كان المسيح يسوع المصلوب، وكان مجده الملوكي يشع من فوق الصليب[366].]


والان ندرس الاعداد بدقه معا ردا علي شبهة الاخوه المشككين وايضا لتوضيح لماذا لا يقبل الراي بان يوحنا البشير استخدم التقويم الروماني

*ترتيب الاحداث*

تمت للسيد المسيح ستة محاكمات
ثلاثه يهوديه وثلاثه رومانيه

الاولي بعد القبض عليه مساء في بيت حنان

يوحنا 18: 12- 13

((12 ثم ان الجند و القائد و خدام اليهود قبضوا على يسوع و اوثقوه* 13 و مضوا به الى حنان اولا لانه كان حما قيافا الذي كان رئيسا للكهنة في تلك السنة)).

الثانيه في منتصف الليل في بيت قيافا

يو18: 23-24

" أجابه يسوع: ((إن كنت قد تكلمت رديا فاشهد على الردي، وإن حسنا فلماذا تضربني؟ , وكان حنان قد أرسله موثقا إلى قيافا رئيس الكهنة ".

الثالثة صباحا

امام مجمع السنهدريم الذي اجتمع بداية النهار

لوقا 22: 66-71

((66 و لما كان النهار اجتمعت مشيخة الشعب ورؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة و اصعدوه الى مجمعهم* 67 قائلين ان كنت انت المسيح فقل لنا فقال لهم ان قلت لكم لا تصدقون

الاولي الرومانية

امام بيلاطس في الساعه الثامنه او ما بعد ذلك صباحا ( قرب بداية الساعه الثالثه اليهودية )

لوقا23: 1-4

" فقام كل جمهورهم وجاءوا به إلى بيلاطس،وابتدأوا يشتكون عليه قائلين:

الثانية

امام هيرودس وتكون تقريبا بعد العاشره صباحا ( وتكون بدات الساعه الثالثه اليهودية )

+لوقا 23: 6-11

" فلما سمع بيلاطس ذكر الجليل ، سأل: ((هل الرجل جليلي؟ , وحين علم أنه من سلطنة هيرودس ، أرسله إلى هيرودس ، إذ كان هو أيضا تلك الأيام في أورشليم ,

وهم ساروا به من امام بيلاطس الي مقر اقامة هيرودس

الثالثه الرومانية

امام بلاطس مرة اخري وتكون بعد الحاديه عشر صباحا (ولازلنا في الساعه الثالثه اليهودية ولكن الساعه السادسه اقتربت اي نحو السادسه )

لوقا23: 11-25

" فاحتقره هيرودس مع عسكره واستهزأ به ، وألبسه لباسا لامعا ، ورده إلى بيلاطس , فصار بيلاطس وهيرودس صديقين مع بعضهما في ذلك اليوم

من الصعب ان تكون كل هذه الاحداث حدثت قبل الساعه السادسه صبحا بتوقيتنا ( مثل التوقيت الروماني ) لان هذا يعني انهم ايقظوا كل افراد المجمع في الثالثه صباحا ثم ايقظوا بلاطس وكل افراده الرابعه صباحا وايقظوا هيرودس الخامسه صباحا واتوا مره اخري الي بيلاطس السادسه صبحا فهذا غير مقبول

وفي الساعه الثالثه شهدوا عليه اسلموه ليصلب وبدات احداث الصلب بالجلد وحمل الصليب

إنجيل متى 27:

35 وَلَمَّا صَلَبُوهُ اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابَهُ مُقْتَرِعِينَ عَلَيْهَا، لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِالنَّبِيِّ: «اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً».
36 ثُمَّ جَلَسُوا يَحْرُسُونَهُ هُنَاكَ.
37 وَجَعَلُوا فَوْقَ رَأْسِهِ عِلَّتَهُ مَكْتُوبَةً: «هذَا هُوَ يَسُوعُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ».
38 حِينَئِذٍ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِصَّانِ، وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَوَاحِدٌ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ.
39 وَكَانَ الْمُجْتَازُونَ يُجَدِّفُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَهُمْ يَهُزُّونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ
40 قَائِلِينَ: «يَا نَاقِضَ الْهَيْكَلِ وَبَانِيَهُ فِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ، خَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ! إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ فَانْزِلْ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ!».
41 وَكَذلِكَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضًا وَهُمْ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ مَعَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ قَالُوا:
42 «خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ وَأَمَّا نَفْسُهُ فَمَا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهَا! إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ مَلِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلْيَنْزِلِ الآنَ عَنِ الصَّلِيب فَنُؤْمِنَ بِهِ!
43 قَدِ اتَّكَلَ عَلَى اللهِ، فَلْيُنْقِذْهُ الآنَ إِنْ أَرَادَهُ! لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: أَنَا ابْنُ اللهِ!».
44 وَبِذلِكَ أَيْضًا كَانَ اللِّصَّانِ اللَّذَانِ صُلِبَا مَعَهُ يُعَيِّرَانِهِ.
45 وَمِنَ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ كَانَتْ ظُلْمَةٌ عَلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ إِلَى السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ.
46 وَنَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ صَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلاً: «إِيلِي، إِيلِي، لِمَا شَبَقْتَنِي؟» أَيْ: إِلهِي، إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟
47 فَقَوْمٌ مِنَ الْوَاقِفِينَ هُنَاكَ لَمَّا سَمِعُوا قَالُوا: «إِنَّهُ يُنَادِي إِيلِيَّا».
48 وَلِلْوَقْتِ رَكَضَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ وَأَخَذَ إِسْفِنْجَةً وَمَلأَهَا خَلاً وَجَعَلَهَا عَلَى قَصَبَةٍ وَسَقَاهُ.
49 وَأَمَّا الْبَاقُونَ فَقَالُوا: «اتْرُكْ. لِنَرَى هَلْ يَأْتِي إِيلِيَّا يُخَلِّصُهُ!».
50 فَصَرَخَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ، وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ.

مرقس 15

25 وَكَانَتِ السَّاعَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ فَصَلَبُوهُ.
26 وَكَانَ عُنْوَانُ عِلَّتِهِ مَكْتُوبًا: «مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ».
27 وَصَلَبُوا مَعَهُ لِصَّيْنِ، وَاحِدًا عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ.
28 فَتَمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ».
29 وَكَانَ الْمُجْتَازُونَ يُجَدِّفُونَ عَلَيْهِ، وَهُمْ يَهُزُّونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ قَائِلِينَ: «آهِ يَا نَاقِضَ الْهَيْكَلِ وَبَانِيَهُ فِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ!
30 خَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ وَانْزِلْ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ!»
31 وَكَذلِكَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَهُمْ مُسْتَهْزِئُونَ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ مَعَ الْكَتَبَةِ، قَالُوا: «خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ وَأَمَّا نَفْسُهُ فَمَا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهَا!
32 لِيَنْزِلِ الآنَ الْمَسِيحُ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ، لِنَرَى وَنُؤْمِنَ!». وَاللَّذَانِ صُلِبَا مَعَهُ كَانَا يُعَيِّرَانِهِ.
33 وَلَمَّا كَانَتِ السَّاعَةُ السَّادِسَةُ، كَانَتْ ظُلْمَةٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا إِلَى السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ.
34 وَفِي السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ صَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلاً: «إِلُوِي، إِلُوِي، لِمَا شَبَقْتَنِي؟» اَلَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: إِلهِي، إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟
35 فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْحَاضِرِينَ لَمَّا سَمِعُوا: «هُوَذَا يُنَادِي إِيلِيَّا».
36 فَرَكَضَ وَاحِدٌ وَمَلأَ إِسْفِنْجَةً خَلاً وَجَعَلَهَا عَلَى قَصَبَةٍ وَسَقَاهُ قَائِلاً: «اتْرُكُوا. لِنَرَ هَلْ يَأْتِي إِيلِيَّا لِيُنْزِلَهُ!»
37 فَصَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ.

لوقا 23


33 وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى «جُمْجُمَةَ» صَلَبُوهُ هُنَاكَ مَعَ الْمُذْنِبَيْنِ، وَاحِدًا عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ.
34 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَاأَبَتَاهُ، اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ». وَإِذِ اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابَهُ اقْتَرَعُوا عَلَيْهَا.
35 وَكَانَ الشَّعْبُ وَاقِفِينَ يَنْظُرُونَ، وَالرُّؤَسَاءُ أَيْضًا مَعَهُمْ يَسْخَرُونَ بِهِ قَائِلِينَ: «خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ، فَلْيُخَلِّصْ نَفْسَهُ إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحَ مُخْتَارَ اللهِ!».
36 وَالْجُنْدُ أَيْضًا اسْتَهْزَأُوا بِهِ وَهُمْ يَأْتُونَ وَيُقَدِّمُونَ لَهُ خَلاُ،
37 قَائِلِينَ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ فَخَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ!».
38 وَكَانَ عُنْوَانٌ مَكْتُوبٌ فَوْقَهُ بِأَحْرُفٍ يُونَانِيَّةٍ وَرُومَانِيَّةٍ وَعِبْرَانِيَّةٍ: «هذَا هُوَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ».
39 وَكَانَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْمُذْنِبَيْنِ الْمُعَلَّقَيْنِ يُجَدِّفُ عَلَيْهِ قَائِلاً: «إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ، فَخَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ وَإِيَّانَا!»
40 فَأجَابَ الآخَرُ وَانْتَهَرَهَُ قَائِلاً: «أَوَلاَ أَنْتَ تَخَافُ اللهَ، إِذْ أَنْتَ تَحْتَ هذَا الْحُكْمِ بِعَيْنِهِ؟
41 أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَبِعَدْل، لأَنَّنَا نَنَالُ اسْتِحْقَاقَ مَا فَعَلْنَا، وَأَمَّا هذَا فَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ شَيْئًا لَيْسَ فِي مَحَلِّهِ».
42 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «اذْكُرْنِي يَارَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ».
43 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُ مَعِي فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ».
44 وَكَانَ نَحْوُ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ، فَكَانَتْ ظُلْمَةٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا إِلَى السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ.
45 وَأَظْلَمَتِ الشَّمْسُ، وَانْشَقَّ حِجَابُ الْهَيْكَلِ مِنْ وَسْطِهِ.
46 وَنَادَى يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَقَالَ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا أَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ.

يوحنا 19


14 وَكَانَ اسْتِعْدَادُ الْفِصْحِ، وَنَحْوُ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ. فَقَالَ لِلْيَهُودِ: «هُوَذَا مَلِكُكُمْ!».
15 فَصَرَخُوا: «خُذْهُ! خُذْهُ! اصْلِبْهُ!» قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَأَصْلِبُ مَلِكَكُمْ؟» أَجَابَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ: «لَيْسَ لَنَا مَلِكٌ إِلاَّ قَيْصَرَ!».
16 فَحِينَئِذٍ أَسْلَمَهُ إِلَيْهِمْ لِيُصْلَبَ. فَأَخَذُوا يَسُوعَ وَمَضَوْا بِهِ.
17 فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ صَلِيبَهُ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ «مَوْضِعُ الْجُمْجُمَةِ» وَيُقَالُ لَهُ بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «جُلْجُثَةُ»،
18 حَيْثُ صَلَبُوهُ، وَصَلَبُوا اثْنَيْنِ آخَرَيْنِ مَعَهُ مِنْ هُنَا وَمِنْ هُنَا، وَيَسُوعُ فِي الْوَسْطِ.
19 وَكَتَبَ بِيلاَطُسُ عُنْوَانًا وَوَضَعَهُ عَلَى الصَّلِيبِ. وَكَانَ مَكْتُوبًا: «يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ».
20 فَقَرَأَ هذَا الْعُنْوَانَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ، لأَنَّ الْمَكَانَ الَّذِي صُلِبَ فِيهِ يَسُوعُ كَانَ قَرِيبًا مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ. وَكَانَ مَكْتُوبًا بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ وَالْيُونَانِيَّةِ وَالّلاَتِينِيَّةِ.
21 فَقَالَ رُؤَسَاءُ كَهَنَةِ الْيَهُودِ لِبِيلاَطُسَ: «لاَ تَكْتُبْ: مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ، بَلْ: إِنَّ ذَاكَ قَالَ: أَنَا مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ!».
22 أَجَابَ بِيلاَطُسُ: «مَا كَتَبْتُ قَدْ كَتَبْتُ».
23 ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْعَسْكَرَ لَمَّا كَانُوا قَدْ صَلَبُوا يَسُوعَ، أَخَذُوا ثِيَابَهُ وَجَعَلُوهَا أَرْبَعَةَ أَقْسَامٍ، لِكُلِّ عَسْكَرِيٍّ قِسْمًا. وَأَخَذُوا الْقَمِيصَ أَيْضًا. وَكَانَ الْقَمِيصُ بِغَيْرِ خِيَاطَةٍ، مَنْسُوجًا كُلُّهُ مِنْ فَوْقُ.
24 فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «لاَ نَشُقُّهُ، بَلْ نَقْتَرِعُ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنْ يَكُونُ». لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً». هذَا فَعَلَهُ الْعَسْكَرُ.
25 وَكَانَتْ وَاقِفَاتٍ عِنْدَ صَلِيبِ يَسُوعَ، أُمُّهُ، وَأُخْتُ أُمِّهِ مَرْيَمُ زَوْجَةُ كِلُوبَا، وَمَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ.
26 فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أُمَّهُ، وَالتِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ وَاقِفًا، قَالَ لأُمِّهِ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ، هُوَذَا ابْنُكِ».
27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلتِّلْمِيذِ: «هُوَذَا أُمُّكَ». وَمِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ أَخَذَهَا التِّلْمِيذُ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ.
28 بَعْدَ هذَا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ كَمَلَ، فَلِكَيْ يَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ قَالَ: «أَنَا عَطْشَانُ».
29 وَكَانَ إِنَاءٌ مَوْضُوعًا مَمْلُوًّا خَلاً، فَمَلأُوا إِسْفِنْجَةً مِنَ الْخَلِّ، وَوَضَعُوهَا عَلَى زُوفَا وَقَدَّمُوهَا إِلَى فَمِهِ.
30 فَلَمَّا أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ الْخَلَّ قَالَ: «قَدْ أُكْمِلَ». وَنَكَّسَ رَأْسَهُ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ.



السيد المسيح صلب قبل الساعه السادسه مباشره لان الاحداث التي حدثت هي الصلب وبعد الصلب وضع اللافته وبعدها صلب اللصين بعده وبعدها استهزاء العابرين ثم رؤساء الكهنة واستهزاء اللصين ثم توبة اللص اليمين في الساعه السادسه ثم الظلمة التي حدثت الساعه السادسه ( فتكون اثناء السادسه الي اثناء التاسعه ) ونحو الساعه التاسعه اي باقترابها نادي وقال الهي الهي لما تركتني وبعد ذلك القصبه والخل وبعدها قال اكمل وكانت الساعه التاسعه بدات واسلم الروح في التاسعه قرب نهاية الظلمة اي تقريبا الساعه الرابعه

ولكن من الصعب ان يطلق عليه مات سريعا زهول علق من الساعه السادسه صباحا حتي الرابعه مساء



ثانيا لو كان احد يتكلم بالتقويم فكان اجدر ان يكون القديس لوقا الذي يكلم الرومان ولكنه تكلم بالتوقيت اليهودي











الرد علي الاشياء المستخدمه كاثبات ان القديس يوحنا يستخدم التقويم اليوماني

_اولا مسافة السير_
وتبعد الجلجثة 250 يارده عن باب العمود
اي انها مسافة مشي اقل من عشر دقائق وبسبب حمل الصليب ممكن تصل الي اقل من 30 دقيقه وليس ثلاث ساعات

ثانيا بعض الاعداد

إنجيل يوحنا 1: 39

فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «تَعَالَيَا وَانْظُرَا». فَأَتَيَا وَنَظَرَا أَيْنَ كَانَ يَمْكُثُ، وَمَكَثَا عِنْدَهُ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمَ. وَكَانَ نَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ الْعَاشِرَةِ.
الساعه العاشره اي قبل الغروب وهو الوقت الذي يمكث الانسان لان المسيح كان يسير طول النهار يبشر ويمكث ليلا في اي بستان او موضع

ويقول الانجيل انهما مكثا اي قضيا ليلتهم عنده بعد ان قضوا معه وقت الغروب

33) إنجيل يوحنا 4: 6
وَكَانَتْ هُنَاكَ بِئْرُ يَعْقُوبَ. فَإِذْ كَانَ يَسُوعُ قَدْ تَعِبَ مِنَ السَّفَرِ، جَلَسَ هكَذَا عَلَى الْبِئْرِ، وَكَانَ نَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ.
موضوع السامريه

السيد المسيح كان يسير بالنهار

وهو سار النهار كله وتعب من الشمس المشرقه بشده فجلس بعد ان سار ستة ساعات تقريبا

ووقت الاسقاء من البير يكون عاده فجرا كما اوضح مؤيدي هذا الراي و كما نري من قصة راحيل وغيرها

ولكن السامريه فضلت الخروج في وقت غير معتاد لكي تكون وحيده عند البئر تجنبا لملاقات البشر كما ذكر مفسرين كثيرين واقوال الاباء ايضا

فيكون هذا العدد دليل علي استخدام القديس يوحنا للتقويم اليهودي

*واخير*

*ارجوا ان اعتذر ان كنت خالفت اراء البعض*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 يوليو 2012)

الرد  على شبهه  إختلاف  نص  تصريحات القائد  الرومانى (قائد المئة )
الرد المسيحى :
الرد علي شبهة تناقض قول قائد المئة ؟ متي 27: 54 و مرقس 15: 39 و لوقا 23: 47



الشبهة



قال متى نقلا عن قائد المئة متي 27: 54 " حقا كان هذا ابن الله " وكرر مرقس هذا مع اضافة تعبير الانسان مرقس 15: 39 " حقا كان هذا الانسان ابن الله " ولكن يخالفهم لوقا بقوله لوقا 23: 47 " بالحقيقة كان هذا الانسان بار " فما هو القول الحقيقي لقائدة المئة ؟

*الإجـــابــــة الــــمــــســــيـحـــــية​*الحقيقة لايوجد تناقض ومن تعبيرات الثلاثه المبشرين نفهم ان قائد المئة والذين معه لم يقولوا جمله عابره ولكن الامر كان اعمق من ذلك فهو كان فيه تمجيد وتسبحه وحوار دار بين قائد المئة والحراس وهو كرر اكثر من تعبير وبعضهم كرر كلامه واخرين من الحراس اكدوا كلامه ولهذا المبشرين نقلوا زوايا مختلفه بنفس المعني وبالفاظ متشابهة ولكن كل من المبشرين يعبر عن ما قاله قائد المائة باسلوبه ولا ينقلوا حرفيا لفظ كلامه وهذا لعدة اسباب منها الاتي

انه قد يكون قائد المائة كرر كلامه باكثر من تعبير وكل مبشر نقل تعبير منهم لانه الاحداث كثيره والظواهر التي حدثت في الطبيعه بالفعل عظيمه فهو غلبا كرر عبارته

ان المبشرين يكتبون باليونانية اما قائد المائة فيتكلم بالارامية غالبا في هذا الوقت ولهذا فهم ينقلون ما قاله بالارامية ويكتبوه باليونانية ولكن هذا ليس هو السبب الوحيد فلو درسنا الاعداد بتركيز سنكتشف ما المقصود من تعبير كل مبشر



انجيل متي 27

27: 54 و اما قائد المئة و الذين معه يحرسون يسوع فلما راوا الزلزلة و ما كان خافوا جدا و قالوا حقا كان هذا ابن الله

اولا متي البشير لا ينقل كلام قائد المئة فقط ولكن ولكن ينقل كلام قائد المئة وايضا الذين يحرسون وهو قال بوضوح قالوا فهو ليس تعبير فردي ولهذا فنقدر ان نتخيل الموقف معا بمعني ان قائد المئة قال تعبير وجندي معه قال تعبير مشابه وثالث رد عليه مؤيدا لكلامه واخر قال تعبير مشابه مؤيدا لهم ايضا وهكذا

اذا نتاكد ان متي البشير ينقل مضمون كلامهم وليس النص الحرفي لكلام قائد المئة

ملاحظة اخري في كلام متي البشير وهو انه يوجه كلامه الي اليهود ولهذا هو يركز علي لقب ابن الله . بل يدينهم بطريقه غير مباشره وباسلوب راقي لان متي البشير وضح ان اليهود بسخرية قالوا 27: 39 و كان المجتازون يجدفون عليه و هم يهزون رؤوسهم

27: 40 قائلين يا ناقض الهيكل و بانيه في ثلاثة ايام خلص نفسك ان كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب
27: 41 و كذلك رؤساء الكهنة ايضا و هم يستهزئون مع الكتبة و الشيوخ قالوا
27: 42 خلص اخرين و اما نفسه فما يقدر ان يخلصها ان كان هو ملك اسرائيل فلينزل الان عن الصليب فنؤمن به
27: 43 قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه الان ان اراده لانه قال انا ابن الله

فرؤساء الكهنه واليهود سخروا منه وانكروا انه ابن الله

فهنا يضع متي البشير مقارنه بين قائد المئة والحراس الامميين واعترافهم ان يسوع هو ابن الله وبين رؤساء الكهنه واليهود الرافضين ان يسوع هو ابن الله

فهي في الحقيقه مفارقه ومقارنه رائعه اوردها متي البشير ومعلنا استحقاق دخول الامم بايمانهم بان يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولهذا لم يركز فقط علي كلمات قائد المئة بل الحراس ايضا معا لانهم كلهم امميين

الشاهد الثاني

انجيل مرقس 15
15: 39 و لما راى قائد المئة الواقف مقابله انه صرخ هكذا و اسلم الروح قال *حقا كان هذا الانسان ابن الله*


مرقس البشير يوضح ان قائد المئة قال ( حقا كان هذا الانسان ابن الله ) وسواء كان كلام مرقس البشير هو ملخص نص كلام قائد المئة او معني ومضمون كلامه فهو يكفي ان كنت اميل الي ان كلام مرقس البشير هو ملخص نص كلام قائد المئة

والملاحظة الثاني وهي ان مرقس البشير يكلم الرومان عن المسيح القوي ولهذا فيركز علي قائد المئة فقط وكلامه اثباتا لقوة المسيح حتي وقت تسليم الروح

ولهذا نلاحظ ان مرقس البشير لم يهتم بان ينقل نص كلام اليهود

15: 29 و كان المجتازون يجدفون عليه و هم يهزون رؤوسهم قائلين اه يا ناقض الهيكل و بانيه في ثلاثة ايام

15: 30 خلص نفسك و انزل عن الصليب
15: 31 و كذلك رؤساء الكهنة و هم مستهزئون فيما بينهم مع الكتبة قالوا خلص اخرين و اما نفسه فما يقدر ان يخلصها
15: 32 لينزل الان المسيح ملك اسرائيل عن الصليب لنرى و نؤمن و اللذان صلبا معه كانا يعيرانه

لان الرومان يهمهم اكثر ان يسمعوا اعتراف قائد المئة اكثر من مقارنه بانكار اليهود


الشاهد الثالث

انجيل لوقا 23

23: 47 فلما راى قائد المئة ما كان مجد الله قائلا بالحقيقة كان هذا الانسان بارا

ومن هذا نفهم ان لوقا البشير لا ينقل كلام قائد المئة لفظا ولكنه يقول انه مجد الله بتسبحه ملخصها كان هذا الانسان بارا ولهذا استخدم تعبير مجد الله قائلا

ومن هذا نفهم ان اقرب نص في هذا الموقف لكلام قائد المئة هو مرقس البشير

وايضا لوقا البشير يكلم اليونان عن المسيح الذبيح الحقيقي ولهذا يركز علي اعتراف قائد المئة ببر المسيح ليكون ذبيحه بار ذبيحة حية مرضية امام الله الحقيقي فنقل مضمون تسبحة قائد المئة وليس نص كلامه

إذ رأى قائد المائة السيد المسيح يسلم روحه بقوة، وسمعه يستودعها بإرادته في يديّ الآب آمن، قائلاً:"بالحقيقة كان هذا الإنسان بارًا" [47]، كما قال: "حقًا كان هذا الإنسان ابن الله" (مت 27: 39). لقد شاهد قائد المائة كثير من المصلوبين يموتون، لكن موت هذا المصلوب كان فريدًا، هزّ أعماق قلبه ليسحبه للإيمان به، خاصة وأنه أبصر بعينيه شهادة الطبيعة له. لقد تحقق قول الرب: "وأنا إن ارتفعت عن الأرض أجذب إليّ الجميع" (يو 12: 32). لقد ارتفع على الصليب فاجتذب اللص اليمين وقائد المائة وكثيرين ممن كانوا يشاهدونه واقفين من بعيد [49].
يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [عظيم هو سلطان المصلوب، فبعد سخريات كثيرة وهزء وتعييرات تحرك قائد المائة نحو الندامة، وأيضًا الجموع. يقول البعض أن قائد المائة استشهد إذ بلغ النضوج في الإيمان[929].]
يا للعجب آمن قائد المئة الروماني بالسيد المسيح المصلوب حين رآه يصرخ ويسلم الروح، وكأنه قد أدرك خلال صرخته وتسليم روحه أنه لم يمت عن ضعف وإنما في قوة وبسلطان.يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [أظهرت نفس الشفيع أنه لم يكن لعقوبة الخطية سلطان عليها ليموت الجسد، إذ لم تترك الجسد بغير إرادتها إنما بإرادتها، فقد اتحدت النفس مع كلمة الله أقنوميًا[374].]
وجاء في نص منسوب للقديس جيروم: [آخرون صاروا أولين.الشعب الأممي اعترف، والشعب اليهودي الأعمى أنكر، فصار شرهم الأخير أقسى من الأول[375].]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 يوليو 2012)

هنا  إفتراء  كامل وإصرار  ليس فقط على الظلم والعدوان فقط  لكنه بالاحرى على التحامل الجائر والاختلاق   المؤسس على المعاندة :
حرصاً وإحترازاً لئلا تنير لهم إنارة  نورمعرفة الخالق  فى وجه يسوع المسيح
الشبهه رقم (52) اللصان اللذان صلبا مع المسيح :

لقد صرح مرقس في [ 5 : 32 ] أن اللصين كانا يستهزئان به ويعيرانه .

إلا أن لوقا ناقضه فصرح في [ 23 : 33 ، 43 ] أن اللصين الذين صلبا مع المسيح كان أحدهما مؤمناً به عطوفاً عليه ، والآخر مستهزئاً به ساباً له .

ولا شك أن إحدى القصتين كذب ، لأن مرقس أخبر بأن اللصين كليهما كانا يعيرانه ويستهزئان به ، ولوقا يخبر بأن أحدهما كان يستهزىء به ، والآخر مؤمن به وكان ينكر على الذي يعيره ، وليس يمكن ها هنا أن يدعى أن أحد اللصين استهزىء به وعيره في وقت ، وآمن به في وقت آخر ، لآن(52) اللصان اللذان صلبا مع المسيح :

لقد صرح مرقس في [ 5 : 32 ] أن اللصين كانا يستهزئان به ويعيرانه .

إلا أن لوقا ناقضه فصرح في [ 23 : 33 ، 43 ] أن اللصين الذين صلبا مع المسيح كان أحدهما مؤمناً به عطوفاً عليه ، والآخر مستهزئاً به ساباً له .

ولا شك أن إحدى القصتين كذب ، لأن مرقس أخبر بأن اللصين كليهما كانا يعيرانه ويستهزئان به ، ولوقا يخبر بأن أحدهما كان يستهزىء به ، والآخر مؤمن به وكان ينكر على الذي يعيره ، وليس يمكن ها هنا أن يدعى أن أحد اللصين استهزىء به وعيره في وقت ، وآمن به في وقت آخر ، لآن سياق خبر لوقا يمنع ذلك ، ويخبر أنه أنكر على صاحبه سبه ، إنكار من لم يساعده قط على ذلك ، فكلاهما متفق على أن كلام اللصين وهم ثلاثتهم مصلوبين على الخشب ، فوجب ضرورة أن لوقا كذب أو كذب من أخبره ، أو أن مرقس كذب أو الذي أخبره ولا بد من ذلك .
 فكلاهما متفق على أن كلام اللصين وهم ثلاثتهم مصلوبين على الخشب ، فوجب ضرورة أن لوقا كذب أو كذب من أخبره ، أو أن مرقس كذب أو الذي أخبره ولا بد من ذلك .
>>>*الــــــــــرد الـــــــمـــــســـــيــــحى 
​*هنا  المشاغب تلق إجابة بالفعل مقنعة لكنه تعمد إلى  المراوغة  حرصاً وتحرزا منه على  تسفيهها وإستنكارها  بقوله (أن سياق خبر لوقا يمنع ذلك ، ويخبر أنه أنكر على صاحبه سبه ، إنكار من لم يساعده قط على ذلك ، فكلاهما متفق على أن كلام اللصين وهم ثلاثتهم مصلوبين على الخشب ، فوجب ضرورة أن لوقا كذب أو كذب من أخبره ، أو أن مرقس كذب أو الذي أخبره ولا بد من ذلك .))
الحقيقة المتبدية إن  أخينا المشاغب يمتنع عن الاقتناع عن سبق الاصرار والترصد.فأين يا مدعى أن سياق خبر لوقا  اكد لك أن أحدهما إمتنع بالكلية عن مشاركة الاخر كل الوقت من أين لك هذا الاستنتاج فإن كان استنباطا من النص فأتحفنى بالنص وإن كان تاؤيلا منك للسياق كما تدعى فلا يوجد أى سند يفيد إطلاقا-  بإن اللص التائب -ما شارك قط   ولو لبعض الوقت فى  طلب التخليص من على الصليب و تطاول بالتعيير والتجديف بادئ الامر -فنص لا أجده ..وسياق لا يدعم وجهه نظر المشاكس ..فالامر لايعدو الا كونه عدوانا وجدلا بما هو أسؤاء لانه جدل قائم على سؤء الظن والتخمين  . وإليكم نص دراسة رائعة ممتعة :-
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11390


الحقيقه هذه شبهة قديمه والرد عليها معروف فبالفعل في بداية الصلب وكانت الالام مبرحه للمصلوبين كانا اللصين يعيران المسيح مع الكهنة والكتبه ولكن اللص اليمين بعد قليل بدا يلاحظ رب المجد وبدأت تحدث في قلبه استناره فتغير موقفه اما اللص اليسار استمر في اسلوبه فزجر اللص اليمين اللص اليسار واعترف بذنبه واعترف ايضا بلاهوت المسيح وحدث الموقف الذي ذكره لوقا البشير بتفصيل

مع ملاحظة ان وقت الصلب لم يكن فقط لحظات ولكن عدة ساعات من نهاية الثالثه والسادسه الي منتصف التاسعة فالمسيح علق تقريبا الساعه الثانية عشر ظهرا علي عود الصليب واستمر الي قبل الغروب بفتره فكان هناك عدة ساعات كافيه لان يتكلم فيها المصلوبين اشياء كثيره وايضا كان الوقت كافي لان يتغير موقف اللص اليمين بسبب ملاحظته لرب المجد وما يحدث في السماء من تغيرات بسبب صلبه فيقرر ان يتوب ويعترف به



وندرس الاعداد معا

انجيل متي 27

27: 38 حينئذ صلب معه لصان واحد عن اليمين و واحد عن اليسار

27: 39 و كان المجتازون يجدفون عليه و هم يهزون رؤوسهم

27: 40 قائلين يا ناقض الهيكل و بانيه في ثلاثة ايام خلص نفسك ان كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب

27: 41 و كذلك رؤساء الكهنة ايضا و هم يستهزئون مع الكتبة و الشيوخ قالوا

27: 42 خلص اخرين و اما نفسه فما يقدر ان يخلصها ان كان هو ملك اسرائيل فلينزل الان عن الصليب فنؤمن به

27: 43 قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه الان ان اراده لانه قال انا ابن الله

27: 44 و بذلك ايضا كان اللصان اللذان صلبا معه يعيرانه

اي بعد رفعه علي عود الصليب هو واللصين كان اللصين يعيرانه مثل الكهنة والكتبة والشيوخ وهذا في البداية فهم من الالام يعبر بالتعدي علي الاخرين بالكلام وهو كان منساق في الجو العام من تعيير المسيح

انجيل مرقس 15

15: 27 و صلبوا معه لصين واحد عن يمينه و اخر عن يساره

15: 28 فتم الكتاب القائل و احصي مع اثمة

15: 29 و كان المجتازون يجدفون عليه و هم يهزون رؤوسهم قائلين اه يا ناقض الهيكل و بانيه في ثلاثة ايام

15: 30 خلص نفسك و انزل عن الصليب

15: 31 و كذلك رؤساء الكهنة و هم مستهزئون فيما بينهم مع الكتبة قالوا خلص اخرين و اما نفسه فما يقدر ان يخلصها

15: 32 لينزل الان المسيح ملك اسرائيل عن الصليب لنرى و نؤمن و اللذان صلبا معه كانا يعيرانه

ايضا مرقس البشير يشرح نفس الموقف ويوضح ان اللصين في البداية كانوا منساقين مع كلام الكهنة والكتبه واللص اليمين منساق ويكرر ما يفعل اليسار

مع ملاحظة ان اسلوب الجمع ليس بالشرط يدل علي انه يتكلم بمعني ان متي البشير ومرقس البشير يقولوا في اقتباساتهم ما قيل بالانبياء ولكن الذي قال هذه النبوه هو نبي واحد فهذا تعبير يعبر به ضمنا احد الانبياء وايضا ذكر بالجمع رؤساء الكهنة والكتبه قالوا رغم ان احدهم قال عن المسيح خلص اخرين واما نفسه فما يقدر ان يخلصها والباقيين وافقوه وهو المعروف باقامة الجمع مقام المفرد بمعني ان احد يقول شيئ والاخرين يقبلون كلامه فيعبر عنهم بقالوا رغم ان القائل واحد ولهذا عبر عن اللصين بانهم عايروه رغم ان واحد عايره والثاني في البدايه وافقه فاطلق الجمع علي المفرد

ولكن الموقف تغير بعد قليل وهذا ما يخبرنا به لوقا البشير

انجيل لوقا 23

23: 32 و جاءوا ايضا باثنين اخرين مذنبين ليقتلا معه

23: 33 و لما مضوا به الى الموضع الذي يدعى جمجمة صلبوه هناك مع المذنبين واحدا عن يمينه و الاخر عن يساره

23: 34 فقال يسوع يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون و اذ اقتسموا ثيابه اقترعوا عليها

23: 35 و كان الشعب واقفين ينظرون و الرؤساء ايضا معهم يسخرون به قائلين خلص اخرين فليخلص نفسه ان كان هو المسيح مختار الله

23: 36 و الجند ايضا استهزاوا به و هم ياتون و يقدمون له خلا

23: 37 قائلين ان كنت انت ملك اليهود فخلص نفسك

23: 38 و كان عنوان مكتوب فوقه باحرف يونانية و رومانية و عبرانية هذا هو ملك اليهود

23: 39 و كان واحد من المذنبين المعلقين يجدف عليه قائلا ان كنت انت المسيح فخلص نفسك و ايانا

وهنا احد اللصين استمر في اسلوبه من التعدي بالكلام علي السيد المسيح بنفس الفكر الشرير الذي عاش به في حياته ولكن اللص الاخر في هذه الساعات الاخيره من حياته بدا يفكر في خطاياه ويفكر في اخرته ويندم علي ما فعل ويتمني الخلاص ولاجل شعور الندم بدأ يحدث استناره في قلبه وبدا يشعر بعظم هذا المصلوب معه وبدا يضع عينيه عليه ويراقبه ويسمع تعبيراته القويه التي يقولها واعتقد من اشد الاشياء التي لفتت نظره ان المسيح يقول يا ابتاه اغفر لهم فهذا وقت تالم وتعبير عن الالام بشتيمه وسب ولكن المسيح يعبر عن الالام بفيض محبه حتي الي اعداؤه فمن يكون هذا

وبخاصه ان هذا التعبير يوضح ان هذا الانسان يريد خلاص الجميع حتي الي صالبيه ومع موقف الصلب وقول المسيح الهي الهي لما تركتني وهذا اللص اليمين رغم انه فعل امور شريره لكن قد يكون علي علم ببعض نبوات العهد القديم ولا نستبعد هذا فلقد كانت السامريه تعرف بعض النبوات عن المسيا ومنتظراه مثلها مثل الجميع لكي يخلصهم ويعلمهم كل شيئ ( يوحنا 4 ) فمقوله المسيح فتحت عينه علي المزمور 22 فلما سمع هذا التعبير من المسيح التفت الي ان بالفعل المخلص علي عود الصليب الان وان الرب ملك علي خشبه كما قال مزمور 96 وانه احصي مع اثمه كما قال سفر اشعياء 53 فبدأ يدرك ان هذا هو المسيح الرب المخلص وهو بالتاكيد سمع عنه وعن قواته ولكنه لم يدرك الا الان

23: 40 فاجاب الاخر و انتهره قائلا اولا انت تخاف الله اذ انت تحت هذا الحكم بعينه

وهنا بدأ يتيقظ ضميره اكثر ووبخ اللص الايسر علي كلامه بعد ان كان سابقا يشترك معه

بل وهو بدا يطلب من اللص الاخر ان يخاف الله ويتوب عن خطاياه التي قادته لهذا الحكم الذي هو يناله عن استحقاق وهذا يؤكد ان ضميره تيقظ بالفعل وادرك وبدا في التوبه الحقيقيه

23: 41 اما نحن فبعدل لاننا ننال استحقاق ما فعلنا و اما هذا فلم يفعل شيئا ليس في محله

وهو قال هذا لانه فعلا في لحظات التوبه ولانه ادرك ان المسيح لم يفعل شيئ خطأ بدليل انه يطلب المغفره لصالبيه ولمعايريه

ملحوظه هامه قد يضايقنا البعض بكلمات او بتصرفات غير لائقه وان بادلاناه بكلمات مسيئه او بالعداء اكتسبناه عدوا الي الابد ولكن لو بادلت عداء عدول بالمحبه ولو كان لايزال في داخله بقيه باقيه من ضمير فان هذا يكشفه امام نفسه ويتوب ويندم وتكسبه كصديق الي الابد

فما اسهل من ان تعاديه وتخسره وما اصعب ان تحبه وهو عدو لكي تكسبه ولكن في عين الرب هذا اعظم بكثير ويعطيك حسب قلبك

23: 42 ثم قال ليسوع اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك

وهنا اعلن اللص اليمين اعترافه بالوهية المسيح بطريقه قويه جدا فهو يقول له اذكرني يارب وتعبير كيري من كيريوس اي الرب وهو لفظ ترجمة اسم يهوه العبري الي كيريوس اليوناني فهو يقر بان المسيح هو رب الارباب رغم انه معلق علي عود الصليب

بل ويكمل قائلا متي جئت في ملكوتك ( باسيليا ) واللص اليمين الان في لحظات حياته الاخيره فهو يعترف بملكوت المسيح السماوي وان ملكوت السموات هي مملكته وتحت سلطانه وهذا الاعتراف من اقوي الاعترافات بلاهوت المسيح قبل قيامته

هذا بالاضافه الي انه يعبر عن استنارة هذا اللص بعد التوبه وهو الله يصلي ويستغفر ويطلب رحمة الهه الذي هو امامه الان مصلوب فتعبيره وموقفه وصلاته كل هذا اعتراف بلاهوت المسيح والمسيح في الشكل الخارجي الظاهر هو ضعيف بالجسد ولكنه لمن بدات تدب القوه في حواسه الروحيه مثل اللص اليمين هو الاله القوي وقوته في تواضعه وقبوله لهذا الصلب لكي يفدي البشريه وهذا الذي دف اللص اليمين ان يعلن لاهوت المسيح بهذه الطريقه

23: 43 فقال له يسوع الحق اقول لك انك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس

والمسيح استجاب لصلاته وتضرعاته وايضا قبل منه اعلانه للاهوت المسيح بل واعطاه المكافئة مباشره بانه ادخله فردوس النعيم مباشره

والمسيح حتي في هذا الموقف هو ديان ولم يترك مكانته ووظيفته فهو يفصل الجداء عن الخراف ويقبل اللص اليمين التائب ويكافئه ويرفض اللص اليسار الرافض للتوبه ويجازيه

وايضا المسيح في هذا الموقف هو يوضح حقائق لاهوتيه ولا يتوقف عن التعليم وهذا لان اللص اليمين لا يفهم الحقائق اللاهوتيه جيدا فطلب ان يقبله الرب في ملكوت السموات والمسيح يوضح له ان الان المسيح يفتح باب فردوس النعيم مكان الانتظار المؤقت لابناء الرب حتي يوم الدينونه الاخير فينقلهم من فردوس النعيم الي ملكوت السموات فلهاذا المسيح لم يقل له اليوم تكون معي في الملكوت ولكن في الفردوس مكان انتظار الابرار



ولهذا معلمنا لوقا البشير كان رائع في شرحه ودقة الفاظه بارشاد الروح القدس

وايضا المبشرين الثلاثه بطريقه تكميليه وضحوا متي كان اللص الشرير مستمر في خطيته ومتي بدا يتوب ومتي بدأ



وكما قال ابونا انطونيوس فكري

فهو آمن أنه الديان، فكان لهُ الفردوس ولنري الخطوات للفردوس:-
1-لص مصلوب + توبة = إيمان.
2-إيمان + نور إلهي = رؤية إلهية وإستنارة.
3-رؤية + مسيح مصلوب = اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس.
ومازال درس اللص اليمين هو درس لنا جميعاً. فكل الناس ينقسمون لأحد فريقين:
الفريق الأول= حين تقع عليهم ضيقة يظنون أن الله لابد وأن يثبت قوته وعظمته وإحسانه بأن يخرجهم فوراً من هذه الضيقة "إن كنت أنت المسيح فخلص نفسك وإيانا. وهؤلاء غالباً ينسون خطاياهم السابقة. ويرون دائماً أنهم مستحقون لكل خير. ولا داعي لهذه الضيقة فهم لم يخطئوا. هؤلاء كاللص الذي على اليسار.
الفريق الثاني= حين تقع عليهم ضيقة يذكرون خطاياهم ويندمون عليها ويقرون بأنهم أخطأوا، وأنهم يستحقون هذا الألم وهذه الضيقة، ولا يطلبون سوى أن الله يسامحهم. بل هم لايعاتبون الله على الضيقة التي هم فيها. بل أن هؤلاء إذا أعطاهم الله من بركاته يقولون مع بطرس "أخرج يا رب من سفينتي فأنا رجل خاطئ" أي أنا لا أستحق يا رب كل هذه الخيرات بسبب خطيتي. مثل هؤلاء يكونون كاللص اليمين ويكون لهم الفردوس. وتتحول آلامهم إلى مجد. وتكون لهم تعزيات أثناء ضيقتهم بسبب الإستنارة التي ستعطى لهم ورؤية المسيح معهم حاملاً لآلامهم فيقولون مع بولس "إن كنا نتألم معهُ لكي نتمجد أيضاً معهُ" (رو17:8)
ولاحظ أن اللص اليمين لم يطلب مكاناً عن اليمين أو اليسار كما طلب التلاميذ من قبل بل هو ترك المسيح يختار.. هذا اللص عزى قلب المسيح وهو على الصليب.
ولنلاحظ أن الفريق الأول هو عكس الفريق الثاني. فبينما يتمتع الفريق الثاني بإنفتاح العين والبصيرة ولهم رؤية وإستنارة. فالفريق الأول لا يوجد في قلبه سوى التذمر والمرارة وعدم الإقتناع بشيء سوى أنهم مظلومين وكانوا يستحقوا أكثر من هذا، من النصيب المادي على الأرض، وأن الله لم يعطهم كل ما يستحقون .. مثل هؤلاء يفقدون الرؤية الروحية. والخطوات التي حدثت مع اللص اليمين كانت خطوات سريعة جداً من توبة وإعتراف بالخطية ثم إيمان ثم رؤية وإستنارة. وسبب هذه السرعة ضيق الوقت. ولكن هذه الخطوات عادة تحدث مع كل تائب وتستغرق فترة زمنية.
وتوبة اللص تمثل توبة أصحاب الساعة الحادية عشرة وهذه تعطى رجاءً لكل تائب إلاّ أننا لا يصح أن نعلق توبتنا إلي الساعة الحادية عشرة فنحن لا نعلم متى تأتى هذه اللحظة علينا. وأصحاب التوبة في الساعة الحادية عشرة مقبولين ولكن ما أندر توبة هؤلاء الغارقين في خطاياهم.


وملاحظه مهمة ان التقليد الشفوي المنقول من زمن التلاميذ وبعده وكتب اجزاء منه في اللتروجيات يحفظ لنا تسبحة اللص اليمين حتي الان وهي التي تكررها الكنيسه في اسبوع الالام وهي عبارة

لك القوه والمجد والبركه والعزه الي الابد امين ( ثوك تاتي جوم نيم بي أوو نيم بي أزمو نيم بي أماي شا اينيه امين ) 

وقبل ان انهي الملف اوضح ايضا ان من بعض الكتب الابكريفية تكلمت قليلا عن اللص اليمين وهي معلومات غير مؤكده ولكن ايضا غير مرفوضه مثل ما جاء في انجيل نيقوديموس المنحول بان اسم اللص اليمين ديماس او ديسماس

وايضا جاء في انجيل الطفولة ان ديماس هو تيطس احد المشتركين في العصابه التي اعترضت العائله المقدسه في طريقها الي مصر ولكنه عندما اشتم رائحة البخور الزكيه من الطفل يسوع رفض ان يضايق احد العائله المقدسه وتركهم يكملوا رحلتهم ولم ينسي هذا الموقف حتي عرفه علي عود الصليب

وايضا ذكر هذا الكتاب ان اسم اللص اليمين ديماس واليسار جستاس وهما شقيقين



واخيرا المعني الروحي

من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب واقوال الاباء

v     إن كنت قد صُلبت معه كلصٍ، اعرف الله بكونك لصًا تائبًا...
اسجُد لذاك الذي عُلق من أجلك، حتى وإن كنت أنت نفسك معلقًا. انتفع من شرك، واقتنِ خلاصك بموتك. ادخل مع يسوع الفردوس، لتتعلم من حيث سقطت (رؤ 2: 5) [912].
القديس غريغوريوس النزنيزي
v     آمن اللص في الوقت الذي فيه فشل المعلمون أنفسهم تمامًا. فإنه لم يؤمن بكلماتهم، ومع هذا كان إيمانه هكذا أنه اعترف بذاك الذي رآه مسمرًا على الصليب ولم يره قائمًا أو ملكًا[913].
القديس أغسطينوس
v     المسيح نفسه جلب اللص من الصليب إلى الفردوس، ليُظهر أن التوبة لن تتأخر في عملها. لقد حول موت القاتل إلى شهيدًا[914].
القديس جيروم
v     لا نخجل من أن نأخذ هذا اللص معلمًا لنا، هذا الذي لم يخجل منه سيدنا بل أدخله الفردوس قبل الجميع.
v     أنا لا أراه مستحقًا للإعجاب فقط بل أطوّبه، لأنه لم يلتفت إلى آلامه، بل أهمل نفسه واهتم برفيقه مجتهدًا أن ينقذه من الضلال، فصار بهذا معلمًا وهو على الصليب تأمل كيف أنه تمم قانون الرسل. لم يهتم بنفسه فقط بل عمل كل الوسائط على قدر استطاعته كي ينقذ غيره من الضلال ويرشده إلى الحق.
v     اللص اعترف فوجد أبواب الفردوس مفتوحة!
v     اعترف فتجرأ أن يطلب الملكوت مع أنه لص!
v     قل لي أيها اللص كيف تذكرت ملكوت السماوات؟ ماذا حدث الآن وأمام عينيك المسامير والصليب والتهمة والهزء والشتائم؟
فيقول: نعم أرى هذه كلها ولكن الصليب نفسه رمز الملكوت، فلذلك أدعو المصلوب عليه ملكًا، لأنه يجب على الملك أن يموت عن رعيته[915].
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
v     الصليب نفسه إن تأملناه حسنًا هو كرسي للقضاء. فقد جلس الديان في الوسط: لص آمن فخلص، وآخر جدف فدين. بهذا عني أنه ديان الأحياء والأموات، نعم فالبعض عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره[916].
القديس أغسطينوس
v     لقد علق على الصليب الثمين، وعلق معه لصان. ماذا عن هذا؟ بالنسبة لليهود كان هذا من قبيل السخرية حقًا، لكنه كان تذكارًا للنبوة، إذ كتب: "أُحصي مع آثمة" (إش 53: 12). من أجلنا صار لعنة، أي تحت اللعنة، إذ كُتب أيضًا أنه ملعون من عُلق على خشبة (تث 21: 23). لكن هذا العمل بالنسبة له نزع اللعنة عنا، فبه ومعه صرنا مباركين، وإذ عرف داود الطوباوي ذلك قال: "مباركون نحن من قبل الرب خالق السماء والأرض"، إذ حلّت بنا البركة بآلامه. لقد وفي الدين عنا، وحمل خطايانا (إش 53: 6)، ضُرب عوضًا عنا، إذ بحُبره شفينا (إش 53: 5).
v     كما قلت عُلق لصان معًا للسخرية به حتى في آلامه التي جلبت خلاصًا للعالم كله، لكن واحدًا منهم بقي في شر اليهود مستمرًا، ناطقًا بكلمات التجديف مثلهم... والآخر أخذ اتجاهًا آخر يستحق بحق إعجابنا، إذ آمن به وهو يذوق أمر العذابات. لقد انتهر صرخات اليهود العنيفة وكلمات من صلب معه. اعترف بخطاياه لكي يتبرر... حمل شهادة للمسيح بلا لوم، ووبخ عجز اليهود عن حب الله، ودان حكم بيلاطس... صار معترفًا بمجد المخلص وديانًا لكبرياء صالبيه[917].
القديس كيرلس الكبير
v     على الصليب سُمرت يدا (اللص) وقدماه ولم يبقَ فيه شيء حر سوى قلبه ولسانه. بوحي إلهي قدم اللص كل ما هو حرّ فيه، وكما هو مكتوب: "لأن القلب يؤمن به للبرّ، والفم يعترف به للخلاص" (رو 10: 10). لقد امتلأ اللص فجأة بالنعمة، وتقبل هذه الفضائل الثلاث التي نطق بها الرسول وتمسّك بها على الصليب، فكان له الإيمان إذ آمن بالله أنه يملك مع أنه رآه يموت مثله، وله الرجاء الذي به طلب الدخول إلى ملكوته، وحفظ المحبة أيضًا بغيرة عند موته، إذ انتهر أخاه اللص رفيقه.
البابا غريغوريوس (الكبير)
v     غفر الرب له سريعًا، لأن اللص تاب سريعًا. النعمة أغنى من الطلبة. اللص طلب أن يذكره، أمّا الرب فأجابه (بفيض): "الحق أقول لك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس". لأن الحياة هي أن تكون مع المسيح، وحيث يوجد المسيح يوجد ملكوته.
القديس أمبروسيوس


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 يوليو 2012)

هنا  إفتراء  كامل وإصرار  ليس فقط على الظلم والعدوان فقط  لكنه بالاحرى على التحامل الجائر والاختلاق   المؤسس على المعاندة :
حرصاً وإحترازاً لئلا تنير لهم إنارة  نورمعرفة الخالق  فى وجه يسوع المسيح
الشبهه رقم (52) اللصان اللذان صلبا مع المسيح :

لقد صرح مرقس في [ 5 : 32 ] أن اللصين كانا يستهزئان به ويعيرانه .

إلا أن لوقا ناقضه فصرح في [ 23 : 33 ، 43 ] أن اللصين الذين صلبا مع المسيح كان أحدهما مؤمناً به عطوفاً عليه ، والآخر مستهزئاً به ساباً له .

ولا شك أن إحدى القصتين كذب ، لأن مرقس أخبر بأن اللصين كليهما كانا يعيرانه ويستهزئان به ، ولوقا يخبر بأن أحدهما كان يستهزىء به ، والآخر مؤمن به وكان ينكر على الذي يعيره ، -، وليس يمكن ها هنا أن يدعى أن أحد اللصين استهزىء به وعيره في وقت ، وآمن به في وقت آخر ، لآن سياق خبر لوقا يمنع ذلك ، ويخبر أنه أنكر على صاحبه سبه ، إنكار من لم يساعده قط على ذلك ، فكلاهما متفق على أن كلام اللصين وهم ثلاثتهم مصلوبين على الخشب ، فوجب ضرورة أن لوقا كذب أو كذب من أخبره ، أو أن مرقس كذب أو الذي أخبره ولا بد من ذلك))انتهى الافتراء الكيدى  
>>>*الــــــــــرد الـــــــمـــــســـــيــــحى 
​*هنا  المشاغب تلق إجابة بالفعل مقنعة لكنه تعمد إلى  المراوغة  حرصاً وتحرزا منه على  تسفيهها وإستنكارها  بقوله (أن سياق خبر لوقا يمنع ذلك ، ويخبر أنه أنكر على صاحبه سبه ، إنكار من لم يساعده قط على ذلك ، فكلاهما متفق على أن كلام اللصين وهم ثلاثتهم مصلوبين على الخشب ، فوجب ضرورة أن لوقا كذب أو كذب من أخبره ، أو أن مرقس كذب أو الذي أخبره ولا بد من ذلك .))
الحقيقة المتبدية إن  أخينا المشاغب يمتنع عن الاقتناع عن سبق الاصرار والترصد.فأين يا مدعى أن سياق خبر لوقا  اكد لك أن أحدهما إمتنع بالكلية عن مشاركة الاخر كل الوقت من أين لك هذا الاستنتاج فإن كان استنباطا من النص فأتحفنى بالنص وإن كان تاؤيلا منك للسياق كما تدعى فلا يوجد أى سند يفيد إطلاقا-  بإن اللص التائب -ما شارك قط   ولو لبعض الوقت فى  طلب التخليص والنزول من على الصليب و تطاول بالتعيير والتجديف بادئ الامر -فنص لا أجده ..وسياق لا يدعم وجهه نظر المشاكس ..فالامر لايعدو الا كونه عدوانا وجدلا بما هو أسؤاء لانه جدل قائم على سؤء الظن والتخمين  . وإليكم نص دراسة رائعة ممتعة :-
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11390


الحقيقه هذه شبهة قديمه والرد عليها معروف فبالفعل في بداية الصلب وكانت الالام مبرحه للمصلوبين كانا اللصين يعيران المسيح مع الكهنة والكتبه ولكن اللص اليمين بعد قليل بدا يلاحظ رب المجد وبدأت تحدث في قلبه استناره فتغير موقفه اما اللص اليسار استمر في اسلوبه فزجر اللص اليمين اللص اليسار واعترف بذنبه واعترف ايضا بلاهوت المسيح وحدث الموقف الذي ذكره لوقا البشير بتفصيل

مع ملاحظة ان وقت الصلب لم يكن فقط لحظات ولكن عدة ساعات من نهاية الثالثه والسادسه الي منتصف التاسعة فالمسيح علق تقريبا الساعه الثانية عشر ظهرا علي عود الصليب واستمر الي قبل الغروب بفتره فكان هناك عدة ساعات كافيه لان يتكلم فيها المصلوبين اشياء كثيره وايضا كان الوقت كافي لان يتغير موقف اللص اليمين بسبب ملاحظته لرب المجد وما يحدث في السماء من تغيرات بسبب صلبه فيقرر ان يتوب ويعترف به



وندرس الاعداد معا

انجيل متي 27

27: 38 حينئذ صلب معه لصان واحد عن اليمين و واحد عن اليسار
27: 39 و كان المجتازون يجدفون عليه و هم يهزون رؤوسهم
27: 40 قائلين يا ناقض الهيكل و بانيه في ثلاثة ايام خلص نفسك ان كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب
27: 41 و كذلك رؤساء الكهنة ايضا و هم يستهزئون مع الكتبة و الشيوخ قالوا
27: 42 خلص اخرين و اما نفسه فما يقدر ان يخلصها ان كان هو ملك اسرائيل فلينزل الان عن الصليب فنؤمن به
27: 43 قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه الان ان اراده لانه قال انا ابن الله
27: 44 و بذلك ايضا كان اللصان اللذان صلبا معه يعيرانه

اي بعد رفعه علي عود الصليب هو واللصين كان اللصين يعيرانه مثل الكهنة والكتبة والشيوخ وهذا في البداية فهم من الالام يعبر بالتعدي علي الاخرين بالكلام وهو كان منساق في الجو العام من تعيير المسيح

انجيل مرقس 15

15: 27 و صلبوا معه لصين واحد عن يمينه و اخر عن يساره
15: 28 فتم الكتاب القائل و احصي مع اثمة
15: 29 و كان المجتازون يجدفون عليه و هم يهزون رؤوسهم قائلين اه يا ناقض الهيكل و بانيه في ثلاثة ايام
15: 30 خلص نفسك و انزل عن الصليب
15: 31 و كذلك رؤساء الكهنة و هم مستهزئون فيما بينهم مع الكتبة قالوا خلص اخرين و اما نفسه فما يقدر ان يخلصها
15: 32 لينزل الان المسيح ملك اسرائيل عن الصليب لنرى و نؤمن و اللذان صلبا معه كانا يعيرانه

ايضا مرقس البشير يشرح نفس الموقف ويوضح ان اللصين في البداية كانوا منساقين مع كلام الكهنة والكتبه واللص اليمين منساق ويكرر ما يفعل اليسار

مع ملاحظة ان اسلوب الجمع ليس بالشرط يدل علي انه يتكلم بمعني ان متي البشير ومرقس البشير يقولوا في اقتباساتهم ما قيل بالانبياء ولكن الذي قال هذه النبوه هو نبي واحد فهذا تعبير يعبر به ضمنا احد الانبياء وايضا ذكر بالجمع رؤساء الكهنة والكتبه قالوا رغم ان احدهم قال عن المسيح خلص اخرين واما نفسه فما يقدر ان يخلصها والباقيين وافقوه وهو المعروف باقامة الجمع مقام المفرد بمعني ان احد يقول شيئ والاخرين يقبلون كلامه فيعبر عنهم بقالوا رغم ان القائل واحد ولهذا عبر عن اللصين بانهم عايروه رغم ان واحد عايره والثاني في البدايه وافقه فاطلق الجمع علي المفرد

ولكن الموقف تغير بعد قليل وهذا ما يخبرنا به لوقا البشير

انجيل لوقا 23

23: 32 و جاءوا ايضا باثنين اخرين مذنبين ليقتلا معه
23: 33 و لما مضوا به الى الموضع الذي يدعى جمجمة صلبوه هناك مع المذنبين واحدا عن يمينه و الاخر عن يساره
23: 34 فقال يسوع يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون و اذ اقتسموا ثيابه اقترعوا عليها
23: 35 و كان الشعب واقفين ينظرون و الرؤساء ايضا معهم يسخرون به قائلين خلص اخرين فليخلص نفسه ان كان هو المسيح مختار الله
23: 36 و الجند ايضا استهزاوا به و هم ياتون و يقدمون له خلا
23: 37 قائلين ان كنت انت ملك اليهود فخلص نفسك
23: 38 و كان عنوان مكتوب فوقه باحرف يونانية و رومانية و عبرانية هذا هو ملك اليهود
23: 39 و كان واحد من المذنبين المعلقين يجدف عليه قائلا ان كنت انت المسيح فخلص نفسك و ايانا

وهنا احد اللصين استمر في اسلوبه من التعدي بالكلام علي السيد المسيح بنفس الفكر الشرير الذي عاش به في حياته ولكن اللص الاخر في هذه الساعات الاخيره من حياته بدا يفكر في خطاياه ويفكر في اخرته ويندم علي ما فعل ويتمني الخلاص ولاجل شعور الندم بدأ يحدث استناره في قلبه وبدا يشعر بعظم هذا المصلوب معه وبدا يضع عينيه عليه ويراقبه ويسمع تعبيراته القويه التي يقولها واعتقد من اشد الاشياء التي لفتت نظره ان المسيح يقول يا ابتاه اغفر لهم فهذا وقت تالم وتعبير عن الالام بشتيمه وسب ولكن المسيح يعبر عن الالام بفيض محبه حتي الي اعداؤه فمن يكون هذا

وبخاصه ان هذا التعبير يوضح ان هذا الانسان يريد خلاص الجميع حتي الي صالبيه ومع موقف الصلب وقول المسيح الهي الهي لما تركتني وهذا اللص اليمين رغم انه فعل امور شريره لكن قد يكون علي علم ببعض نبوات العهد القديم ولا نستبعد هذا فلقد كانت السامريه تعرف بعض النبوات عن المسيا ومنتظراه مثلها مثل الجميع لكي يخلصهم ويعلمهم كل شيئ ( يوحنا 4 ) فمقوله المسيح فتحت عينه علي المزمور 22 فلما سمع هذا التعبير من المسيح التفت الي ان بالفعل المخلص علي عود الصليب الان وان الرب ملك علي خشبه كما قال مزمور 96 وانه احصي مع اثمه كما قال سفر اشعياء 53 فبدأ يدرك ان هذا هو المسيح الرب المخلص وهو بالتاكيد سمع عنه وعن قواته ولكنه لم يدرك الا الان

*23: 40 فاجاب الاخر و انتهره قائلا اولا انت تخاف الله اذ انت تحت هذا الحكم بعينه*

وهنا بدأ يتيقظ ضميره اكثر ووبخ اللص الايسر علي كلامه بعد ان كان سابقا يشترك معه

بل وهو بدا يطلب من اللص الاخر ان يخاف الله ويتوب عن خطاياه التي قادته لهذا الحكم الذي هو يناله عن استحقاق وهذا يؤكد ان ضميره تيقظ بالفعل وادرك وبدا في التوبه الحقيقيه

*23: 41 اما نحن فبعدل لاننا ننال استحقاق ما فعلنا و اما هذا فلم يفعل شيئا ليس في محله*

وهو قال هذا لانه فعلا في لحظات التوبه ولانه ادرك ان المسيح لم يفعل شيئ خطأ بدليل انه يطلب المغفره لصالبيه ولمعايريه

ملحوظه هامه قد يضايقنا البعض بكلمات او بتصرفات غير لائقه وان بادلاناه بكلمات مسيئه او بالعداء اكتسبناه عدوا الي الابد ولكن لو بادلت عداء عدول بالمحبه ولو كان لايزال في داخله بقيه باقيه من ضمير فان هذا يكشفه امام نفسه ويتوب ويندم وتكسبه كصديق الي الابد
فما اسهل من ان تعاديه وتخسره وما اصعب ان تحبه وهو عدو لكي تكسبه ولكن في عين الرب هذا اعظم بكثير ويعطيك حسب قلبك

*23: 42 ثم قال ليسوع اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك*

وهنا اعلن اللص اليمين اعترافه بالوهية المسيح بطريقه قويه جدا فهو يقول له اذكرني يارب وتعبير كيري من *كيريوس اي الرب* وهو لفظ ترجمة اسم يهوه العبري الي كيريوس اليوناني فهو يقر بان المسيح هو رب الارباب رغم انه معلق علي عود الصليب
بل ويكمل قائلا متي جئت* في ملكوتك ( باسيليا )* واللص اليمين الان في لحظات حياته الاخيره فهو يعترف بملكوت المسيح السماوي وان ملكوت السموات هي مملكته وتحت سلطانه وهذا الاعتراف من اقوي الاعترافات بلاهوت المسيح قبل قيامته

هذا بالاضافه الي انه يعبر عن استنارة هذا اللص بعد التوبه وهو الله يصلي ويستغفر ويطلب رحمة الهه الذي هو امامه الان مصلوب فتعبيره وموقفه وصلاته كل هذا اعتراف بلاهوت المسيح والمسيح في الشكل الخارجي الظاهر هو ضعيف بالجسد ولكنه لمن بدات تدب القوه في حواسه الروحيه مثل اللص اليمين هو الاله القوي وقوته في تواضعه وقبوله لهذا الصلب لكي يفدي البشريه وهذا الذي دف اللص اليمين ان يعلن لاهوت المسيح بهذه الطريقه

*23: 43 فقال له يسوع الحق اقول لك انك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس*

والمسيح استجاب لصلاته وتضرعاته وايضا قبل منه اعلانه للاهوت المسيح بل واعطاه المكافئة مباشره بانه ادخله فردوس النعيم مباشره

والمسيح حتي في هذا الموقف هو ديان ولم يترك مكانته ووظيفته فهو يفصل الجداء عن الخراف ويقبل اللص اليمين التائب ويكافئه ويرفض اللص اليسار الرافض للتوبه ويجازيه
وايضا المسيح في هذا الموقف هو يوضح حقائق لاهوتيه ولا يتوقف عن التعليم وهذا لان اللص اليمين لا يفهم الحقائق اللاهوتيه جيدا فطلب ان يقبله الرب في ملكوت السموات والمسيح يوضح له ان الان المسيح يفتح باب فردوس النعيم مكان الانتظار المؤقت لابناء الرب حتي يوم الدينونه الاخير فينقلهم من فردوس النعيم الي ملكوت السموات فلهاذا المسيح لم يقل له اليوم تكون معي في الملكوت ولكن في الفردوس مكان انتظار الابرار
ولهذا معلمنا لوقا البشير كان رائع في شرحه ودقة الفاظه بارشاد الروح القدس
وايضا المبشرين الثلاثه بطريقه تكميليه وضحوا متي كان اللص الشرير مستمر في خطيته ومتي بدا يتوب ومتي بدأ

وكما قال ابونا انطونيوس فكري

فهو آمن أنه الديان، فكان لهُ الفردوس ولنري الخطوات للفردوس:-
1-لص مصلوب + توبة = إيمان.
2-إيمان + نور إلهي = رؤية إلهية وإستنارة.
3-رؤية + مسيح مصلوب = اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس.
ومازال درس اللص اليمين هو درس لنا جميعاً. فكل الناس ينقسمون لأحد فريقين:
الفريق الأول= حين تقع عليهم ضيقة يظنون أن الله لابد وأن يثبت قوته وعظمته وإحسانه بأن يخرجهم فوراً من هذه الضيقة "إن كنت أنت المسيح فخلص نفسك وإيانا. وهؤلاء غالباً ينسون خطاياهم السابقة. ويرون دائماً أنهم مستحقون لكل خير. ولا داعي لهذه الضيقة فهم لم يخطئوا. هؤلاء كاللص الذي على اليسار.
الفريق الثاني= حين تقع عليهم ضيقة يذكرون خطاياهم ويندمون عليها ويقرون بأنهم أخطأوا، وأنهم يستحقون هذا الألم وهذه الضيقة، ولا يطلبون سوى أن الله يسامحهم. بل هم لايعاتبون الله على الضيقة التي هم فيها. بل أن هؤلاء إذا أعطاهم الله من بركاته يقولون مع بطرس "أخرج يا رب من سفينتي فأنا رجل خاطئ" أي أنا لا أستحق يا رب كل هذه الخيرات بسبب خطيتي. مثل هؤلاء يكونون كاللص اليمين ويكون لهم الفردوس. وتتحول آلامهم إلى مجد. وتكون لهم تعزيات أثناء ضيقتهم بسبب الإستنارة التي ستعطى لهم ورؤية المسيح معهم حاملاً لآلامهم فيقولون مع بولس "إن كنا نتألم معهُ لكي نتمجد أيضاً معهُ" (رو17:8)
ولاحظ أن اللص اليمين لم يطلب مكاناً عن اليمين أو اليسار كما طلب التلاميذ من قبل بل هو ترك المسيح يختار.. هذا اللص عزى قلب المسيح وهو على الصليب.
ولنلاحظ أن الفريق الأول هو عكس الفريق الثاني. فبينما يتمتع الفريق الثاني بإنفتاح العين والبصيرة ولهم رؤية وإستنارة. فالفريق الأول لا يوجد في قلبه سوى التذمر والمرارة وعدم الإقتناع بشيء سوى أنهم مظلومين وكانوا يستحقوا أكثر من هذا، من النصيب المادي على الأرض، وأن الله لم يعطهم كل ما يستحقون .. مثل هؤلاء يفقدون الرؤية الروحية. والخطوات التي حدثت مع اللص اليمين كانت خطوات سريعة جداً من توبة وإعتراف بالخطية ثم إيمان ثم رؤية وإستنارة. وسبب هذه السرعة ضيق الوقت. ولكن هذه الخطوات عادة تحدث مع كل تائب وتستغرق فترة زمنية.
وتوبة اللص تمثل توبة أصحاب الساعة الحادية عشرة وهذه تعطى رجاءً لكل تائب إلاّ أننا لا يصح أن نعلق توبتنا إلي الساعة الحادية عشرة فنحن لا نعلم متى تأتى هذه اللحظة علينا. وأصحاب التوبة في الساعة الحادية عشرة مقبولين ولكن ما أندر توبة هؤلاء الغارقين في خطاياهم.


وملاحظه مهمة ان التقليد الشفوي المنقول من زمن التلاميذ وبعده وكتب اجزاء منه في اللتروجيات يحفظ لنا تسبحة اللص اليمين حتي الان وهي التي تكررها الكنيسه في اسبوع الالام وهي عبارة
*لك القوه والمجد والبركه والعزه الي الابد امين ( ثوك تاتي جوم نيم بي أوو نيم بي أزمو نيم بي أماي شا اينيه امين *) 

وقبل ان انهي الملف اوضح ايضا ان من بعض الكتب الابكريفية تكلمت قليلا عن اللص اليمين وهي معلومات غير مؤكده ولكن ايضا غير مرفوضه مثل ما جاء في انجيل نيقوديموس المنحول بان اسم اللص اليمين ديماس او ديسماس

وايضا جاء في انجيل الطفولة ان ديماس هو تيطس احد المشتركين في العصابه التي اعترضت العائله المقدسه في طريقها الي مصر ولكنه عندما اشتم رائحة البخور الزكيه من الطفل يسوع رفض ان يضايق احد العائله المقدسه وتركهم يكملوا رحلتهم ولم ينسي هذا الموقف حتي عرفه علي عود الصليب

وايضا ذكر هذا الكتاب ان اسم اللص اليمين ديماس واليسار جستاس وهما شقيقين

واخيرا المعني الروحي

*من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب واقوال الاباء*

v     إن كنت قد صُلبت معه كلصٍ، اعترف لله  -وإعرف  الله - بكونك لصًا تائبًا...
اسجُد لذاك الذي عُلق من أجلك، حتى وإن كنت أنت نفسك معلقًا. انتفع من شرك، واقتنِ خلاصك بموتك. ادخل مع يسوع الفردوس، لتتعلم من حيث سقطت (رؤ 2: 5) [912].
القديس غريغوريوس النزنيزي
v     آمن اللص في الوقت الذي فيه فشل المعلمون أنفسهم تمامًا. فإنه لم يؤمن بكلماتهم، ومع هذا كان إيمانه هكذا أنه اعترف بذاك الذي رآه مسمرًا على الصليب ولم يره قائمًا أو ملكًا[913].
القديس أغسطينوس
*v     المسيح نفسه جلب اللص من الصليب إلى الفردوس، ليُظهر أن التوبة لن تتأخر في عملها. لقد حول موت القاتل إلى شهيدًا[914].
القديس جيروم*
*v     لا نخجل من أن نأخذ هذا اللص معلمًا لنا، هذا الذي لم يخجل منه سيدنا بل أدخله الفردوس قبل الجميع.
v     أنا لا أراه مستحقًا للإعجاب فقط بل أطوّبه، لأنه لم يلتفت إلى آلامه، بل أهمل نفسه واهتم برفيقه مجتهدًا أن ينقذه من الضلال، فصار بهذا معلمًا وهو على الصليب تأمل كيف أنه تمم قانون الرسل. لم يهتم بنفسه فقط بل عمل كل الوسائط على قدر استطاعته كي ينقذ غيره من الضلال ويرشده إلى الحق.
v     اللص اعترف فوجد أبواب الفردوس مفتوحة!
v     اعترف فتجرأ أن يطلب الملكوت مع أنه لص!
v     قل لي أيها اللص كيف تذكرت ملكوت السماوات؟ ماذا حدث الآن وأمام عينيك المسامير والصليب والتهمة والهزء والشتائم؟
فيقول: نعم أرى هذه كلها ولكن الصليب نفسه رمز الملكوت، فلذلك أدعو المصلوب عليه ملكًا، لأنه يجب على الملك أن يموت عن رعيته[915].
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*
*v     الصليب نفسه إن تأملناه حسنًا هو كرسي للقضاء. فقد جلس الديان في الوسط: لص آمن فخلص، وآخر جدف فدين. بهذا عني أنه ديان الأحياء والأموات، نعم فالبعض عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره[916].
القديس أغسطينوس*
v     لقد علق على الصليب الثمين، وعلق معه لصان. ماذا عن هذا؟ بالنسبة لليهود كان هذا من قبيل السخرية حقًا، لكنه كان تذكارًا للنبوة، إذ كتب: "أُحصي مع آثمة" (إش 53: 12). من أجلنا صار لعنة، أي تحت اللعنة، إذ كُتب أيضًا أنه ملعون من عُلق على خشبة (تث 21: 23). لكن هذا العمل بالنسبة له نزع اللعنة عنا، فبه ومعه صرنا مباركين، وإذ عرف داود الطوباوي ذلك قال: "مباركون نحن من قبل الرب خالق السماء والأرض"، إذ حلّت بنا البركة بآلامه. لقد وفي الدين عنا، وحمل خطايانا (إش 53: 6)، ضُرب عوضًا عنا، إذ بحُبره شفينا (إش 53: 5).
v*     كما قلت عُلق لصان معًا للسخرية به حتى في آلامه التي جلبت خلاصًا للعالم كله، لكن واحدًا منهم بقي في شر اليهود مستمرًا، ناطقًا بكلمات التجديف مثلهم... والآخر أخذ اتجاهًا آخر يستحق بحق إعجابنا، إذ آمن به وهو يذوق أمر العذابات. لقد انتهر صرخات اليهود العنيفة وكلمات من صلب معه. اعترف بخطاياه لكي يتبرر... حمل شهادة للمسيح بلا لوم، ووبخ عجز اليهود عن حب الله، ودان حكم بيلاطس... صار معترفًا بمجد المخلص وديانًا لكبرياء صالبيه[917].
القديس كيرلس الكبير*
v   *  على الصليب سُمرت يدا (اللص) وقدماه ولم يبقَ فيه شيء حر سوى قلبه ولسانه. بوحي إلهي قدم اللص كل ما هو حرّ فيه، وكما هو مكتوب: "لأن القلب يؤمن به للبرّ، والفم يعترف به للخلاص" (رو 10: 10). لقد امتلأ اللص فجأة بالنعمة، وتقبل هذه الفضائل الثلاث التي نطق بها الرسول وتمسّك بها على الصليب، فكان له الإيمان إذ آمن بالله أنه يملك مع أنه رآه يموت مثله، وله الرجاء الذي به طلب الدخول إلى ملكوته، وحفظ المحبة أيضًا بغيرة عند موته، إذ انتهر أخاه اللص رفيقه.
البابا غريغوريوس (الكبير)*
v*     غفر الرب له سريعًا، لأن اللص تاب سريعًا. النعمة أغنى من الطلبة. اللص طلب أن يذكره، أمّا الرب فأجابه (بفيض): "الحق أقول لك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس". لأن الحياة هي أن تكون مع المسيح، وحيث يوجد المسيح يوجد ملكوته.
القديس أمبروسيوس*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 يوليو 2012)

الرد   على   شبهه(53) ومن التناقضات الواضحة نجد أنه جاء في سفر أعمال الرسل [ 13 : 27 ] أن الذين دفنوا المسيح هم من اتهموه وتسببوا في قتله : (( فَإِنَّ أَهْلَ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَرُؤَسَاءَهُمْ .. إِذْ حَكَمُوا عَلَى يَسُوعَ بِالْمَوْتِ.. طَلَبُوا مِنْ بِيلاَطُسَ أَنْ يَقْتُلَهُ. وَبَعْدَمَا نَفَّذُوا فِيهِ كُلَّ مَا كُتِبَ عَنْهُ، أَنْزَلُوهُ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ، وَدَفَنُوهُ فِي قَبْرٍ ))

لكن لوقا كتب في إنجيله [ 23 : 50 ] أن الذي دفن المسيح كان شخصاً صالحاً اسمه يوسف وكان تلميذاً للمسيح ‍‍‍‍‍‌‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍: (( وَكَانَ فِي الْمَجْلِسِ الأَعْلَى إِنْسَانٌ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ، وَهُوَ إِنْسَانٌ صَالِحٌ وَبَارٌّ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُوَافِقاً عَلَى قَرَارِ أَعْضَاءِ الْمَجْلِسِ وَفِعْلَتِهِمْ، وَهُوَ مِنَ الرَّامَةِ إِحْدَى مُدُنِ الْيَهُودِ، .. ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَهُ (مِنْ عَلَى الصَّلِيبِ) وَكَفَّنَهُ بِكَتَّانِ، وَوَضَعَهُ فِي قَبْرٍ .))

فأين المصداقية بعد ذلك فيما تخبرنا به الاناجيل ؟

*الــــــــــــــــرد الــــــمــــــســـــيحى*​بل أين المصداقية فى   طرح الشبهه بعيدا عن  الإنتقائية  وتهريئئ النصوص وإقتطاعها .
أين الامانة فى الاقتباس:
فان الاناجيل تسجل بامانة كيف تقدم الصدّيقان  يوسف الرامى (( عضو فى مجمع السنهندريم الاعلى من أثريائهم -من الأعيان -مشير -وجيه من وجهاء المجتمع)) نيقوديموس ((عضو فى مجمع السنهدريم الاعلى  - عالم ومعلم للشريعة اليهودية )) ..كلاهما يؤمنان بيسوع  فى قرارة قلبيهما دون إجهار  - تقدما بطلب السماح لهما بالتكفل   الشخصي بعملية الدفن  للجسد المقدس..  وإقتصر دور الجماعة اليهودية  هنا بالسماح لهما بالموافقة والإيكال...  فهما كانا محسوبين   فعلا على اليهود ولذا يجوز ان انتسابهما لليهود ينسب الدفن لليهود العصاه للمسيح: فمجرد  سماح العصاه المقاومين  باجراءات الدفن هو محسوب عليهم بالدفن .
الرد من موقع استاذى هولى بايبل
((   http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11392
((الحقيقه هذه الشبهة لا اصل لها لان بالفعل اليهود هم الذين طالبوا ان تنزل الاجساد من علي الصلبان لكي لا تبقي معلقه في السبت وهذا السبت كان عظيم لهم وايضا يوسف الرامي هو يهودي محسوب من اليهود وهو كان تلميذ يسوع سرا في هذا الوقت وهو ونقوديموس عضوان في مجمع السنهدريم وهما يمثلان المجمع اليهودي في هذا الوقت وهما الذين تولايا انزال جسد يسوع وتكفينه

ومعلمنا بولس الرسول يوجه كلامه لليهود في مجمع بيسيدية ويتكلم باختصار عن احداث الصلب ولهذا يتكلم عن اليهود بالجمع كفئة واحدة وهو فقط يركز علي انه مات بالحقيقه ودفن وقام بالحقيقه وهو يركز ان الذين قاموا بدفنه لم يكونوا من خاصته اي تلاميذه الاثني عشر لكي لا يعترض اليهود ويقولوا ان تلاميذه ادعوا دفنه وانه لم يدفن اصلا بل سرقوه فلهذا وضح ان الذين انزلوه من علي الصليب وشهدوا بموته ودفنوه لم يكونوا تلاميذه

ولكن لما ندرس العدد لغويا سنجد ان لااشكاليه فيه علي الاطلاق لان العدد في الاصل لا يقول انزلوه اليهود الذين اشتكوه ولكن أُنْزِلَ مبني للمجهول

ولهذا ابدأ من الجزء اللغوي

سفر اعمال الرسل 13

13: 29 و لما تمموا كل ما كتب عنه انزلوه عن الخشبة و وضعوه في قبر



فالعدد يقول انزل بتصريف مبني للمجهول

(IGNT+) ωςG5613 AND δεG1161 WHEN ετελεσανG5055 [G5656] THEY FINISHED απανταG537 ALL THINGS ταG3588 THAT περιG4012 CONCERNING αυτουG846 HIM γεγραμμεναG1125 [G5772] HAD BEEN WRITTEN, καθελοντεςG2507 [G5631] HAVING TAKEN "HIM" DOWN αποG575 FROM τουG3588 THE ξυλουG3586 TREE, εθηκανG5087 [G5656] THEY PUT "HIM" ειςG1519 IN μνημειονG3419 A TOMB;

And when they finished all the things having been written about Him, taking Him down from the cross, they put Him in a tomb.

اذا كما قلت العدد في اليوناني لا يقول اليهود انزلوه ولكن انزل عن الصليب بصيغة مبني للمجهول فهو لم يذكر اسم يوسف الرامي لانه يتكلم باختصار وحتي لو كان ذكر اسمه فهو يتكلم باختصار كما اشرت

وسياق الاعداد

سفر اعمال الرسل 13

13: 27 لان الساكنين في اورشليم و رؤساءهم لم يعرفوا هذا و اقوال الانبياء التي تقرا كل سبت تمموها اذ حكموا عليه

بولس الرسول يوجه كلامه لليهود الذين في بيسيديه فلا يجمعهم مع يهود اورشليم وهذا حكمة منه فيقول لهم الساكنين في اورشليم ورؤسائهم اي هذا خطأهم فقط ولا يحسب علي كل اليهود

ويكمل ان من خطأهم انهم رغم قراءتهم للنبوات كل سبت لما تمموها لم يفهموا إذ لم يعترفوا على المسيح. بينما أن النبوات التي تقرأ عليهم كل سبت تؤكد حقيقته وتصف لهم احداث الصلب مثل مزمور 22 و اشعياء 53 وغيرها الكثير

13: 28 و مع انهم لم يجدوا علة واحدة للموت طلبوا من بيلاطس ان يقتل

وهذا ما اخبرنا به الاناجيل قارن مع يو 38:18 + 4:19،6 لنجد أن بيلاطس لم يجد فيه عله واحدة وفي هذا يرمز خروف الفصح للمسيح، إذ أن خروف الفصح بلا عيب ويذبحه اليهود.

وايضا نلاحظ ان معلمنا بولس الرسول يريد الوصول باختصار الي الهدف ولا يشرح تفاصيل

13: 29 و لما تمموا كل ما كتب عنه انزل عن الخشبة و وضعوه في قبر
طلب اليهود من بيلاطس أن ينزل الأجساد من على الصلبان حتى لا تبيت للسبت ولهذا اراد العسكر ان يكسروا سيقان المصلوبين لكي يموتوا بسرعة فلما انوا الي يسوع وجدوه مات بالفعل وهو يشمل كل هذه الاحدث باختصار في جملة لما تمموا كل ما كتب عنه

ولكن يوسف الرامى ونيقوديموس هما اللذان أنزلا جسد يسوع. ووضعوه في قبر _*وهو شملهم مع اليهود فهما عضوان في مجمع السنهدريم، وكأنهما يمثلان المجمع ويقوموا بخدمة التكفين ولهذا لم يعترض عليهم اليهود ولا التلاميذ ان يفعلوا ذلك. ومجمع السنهدريم هو الذي حكم علي يسوع بالموت رغم ان نيقوديموس ويوسف لا يقبلا بذلك*_

ووضعوه في قبر": في هذا دليل قاطع على موته موتًا حقيقيًا، استلزم الدفن. موت السيد المسيح ودفنه يمثلان جزءً من صُُلب قانون الإيمان لا ينفصلان عن صلبه وقيامته. فقد سلم الرسول بولس هذه الحقائق مترابطة معًا لتحقيق الخلاص. "فإني سلمت إليكم في الأول ما قبلته أنا أيضًا أن المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا حسب الكتب، وأنه دفن، وأنه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب" (١ كو ١٥: ٣).

ومعلمنا بولس يتكلم باختصار بدون ذكر اسماء ولا تفاصيل لان معلمنا بولس يريد أن يثبت أنه مات موتاً حقيقياً. وهذا بالتالى إثبات لقيامته 1كو 3: 15،4. ولاحظ أن موت المسيح وقيامته هما السبب في غفران الخطايا.

ولكن تفاصيل الصلب هذا ليس موضوعه ولكن موضوعه تاكيد تحقق الموت والفداء فيكمل بالتكلم عن القيامة

13: 30 و لكن الله اقامه من الاموات

ولهذا لا يوجد تعارض بين ما قاله معلمنا بولس الرسول وبين ما قدمته الاناجيل فبالفعل اليهود حكموا علي يسوع وطلبوا من بيلاطس ان يصلبه ومن اليهود هم من قاموا بدفنه

انجيل متي 27

27: 57 و لما كان المساء جاء رجل غني من الرامة اسمه يوسف و كان هو ايضا تلميذا ليسوع
27: 58 فهذا تقدم الى بيلاطس و طلب جسد يسوع فامر بيلاطس حينئذ ان يعطى الجسد
27: 59 فاخذ يوسف الجسد و لفه بكتان نقي
27: 60 و وضعه في قبره الجديد الذي كان قد نحته في الصخرة ثم دحرج حجرا كبيرا على باب القبر و مضى

انجيل مرقس 15

15: 42 و لما كان المساء اذ كان الاستعداد اي ما قبل السبت
15: 43 جاء يوسف الذي من الرامة مشير شريف و كان هو ايضا منتظرا ملكوت الله فتجاسر و دخل الى بيلاطس و طلب جسد يسوع
15: 44 فتعجب بيلاطس انه مات كذا سريعا فدعا قائد المئة و ساله هل له زمان قد مات
15: 45 و لما عرف من قائد المئة وهب الجسد ليوسف
15: 46 فاشترى كتانا فانزله و كفنه بالكتان و وضعه في قبر كان منحوتا في صخرة و دحرج حجرا على باب القبر
15: 47 و كانت مريم المجدلية و مريم ام يوسي تنظران اين وضع



انجيل لوقا 23

23: 50 و اذا رجل اسمه يوسف و كان مشيرا و رجلا صالحا بارا
23: 51 هذا لم يكن موافقا لرايهم و عملهم و هو من الرامة مدينة لليهود و كان هو ايضا ينتظر ملكوت الله
23: 52 هذا تقدم الى بيلاطس و طلب جسد يسوع
23: 53 و انزله و لفه بكتان و وضعه في قبر منحوت حيث لم يكن احد وضع قط



انجيل يوحنا 19

19: 38 ثم ان يوسف الذي من الرامة و هو تلميذ يسوع و لكن خفية لسبب الخوف من اليهود سال بيلاطس ان ياخذ جسد يسوع فاذن بيلاطس فجاء و اخذ جسد يسوع
19: 39 و جاء ايضا *نيقوديموس الذي اتى اولا الى يسوع ليلا(نراجع سوياً الانجيل بحسب يوحنا الاصحاح3)* و هو حامل مزيج مر و عود نحو مئة منا
19: 40 فاخذا جسد يسوع و لفاه باكفان مع الاطياب كما لليهود عادة ان يكفنوا
19: 41 و كان في الموضع الذي صلب فيه بستان و في البستان قبر جديد لم يوضع فيه احد قط
19: 42 فهناك وضعا يسوع لسبب استعداد اليهود لان القبر كان قريبا
وختاما   لابد من تسجيل -للامانة والحق- تطابق الانجيل برواته الاربعة هنا تطابقا مذهلا اعجازيا يسحق ويدحض  إدعاءات المفترين فهل تراهم يظلون فى المراوغات والمناورات؟؟؟

والمجد لله دائما


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 أغسطس 2012)

التربص رقم "54) هل تم شراء الطيوب والحنوط قبل أو بعد السبت ؟

جاء في مرقس [ 16 : 1 ] : (( وَلَمَّا انْتَهَى السَّبْتُ، اشْتَرَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَسَالُومَةُ طُيُوباً عِطْرِيَّةً لِيَأْتِينَ وَيَدْهُنَّهُ.)).


ولكن في لوقا ،كن قد جهّزنها ليلة السبت (يتضمن شرائهن لها قبل السبت) :

لوقا [23: 55] : (( وَتَبِعَتْ يُوسُفَ النِّسَاءُ اللَّوَاتِي خَرَجْنَ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ مَعَ يَسُوعَ، فَرَأَيْنَ الْقَبْرَ وَكَيْفَ وُضِعَ جُثْمَانُهُ. ثُمَّ رَجَعْنَ وَهَيَّأْنَ حَنُوطاً وَطِيباً، وَاسْتَرَحْنَ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ حَسَبَ الْوَصِيَّةِ. ))
>>* الـــــــرد المـــــسيــــحى ​*مع التربص الواضح والتلكيك الذى  يقصد به المشكك التثاقل  فى قبول الحقائق الايمانية 
وبصبر جميل -نشرح لمن يريد ان يعى لا لمن لا يريد:
-الحنوط والاطياب المستخدمة : عدة عناصر من زيوت عطرية ....فهى مجموعة من المواد  لا مادة واحدة ويستوجب اعدادها تجميع ما هو متوفر منها فى حيازة البعض.. والباقي  استكماله بعد السبت.
-السبث اليهودى هو   يوم عظيم للراحة المقدسة  لا يحل لهم فيهم البيع والشراء وسائر الاعمال يبدأء  من مغيب قرص  شمس الجمعة  وسماع نفير البوق من الهيكل اليهودى الاكبر  فى اورشاليم  والبوق من المجامع اليهودية المنتشرة فى الاراضى -يقابل حوالى السادسة المغرب بالتوقيت الافرنجى (6:00P.M.) وينتهى بمغيب قرص شمس  يوم السبت  فى نفس التوقيت . 
والنسوة اللواتى أعددن أطياباً وحنوطاً  إستكملن الشراء مساء السبت أى الساعة السادسة والنصف والسابعة والثامنة ..لاستكمال الإعداد  كميةً..ونوعيةً وإستكمال الاصناف.  فما المشكلة  فى ذلك ؟؟
>أنا لا أرى إلا قمة *الواقعية والمنطقية* .
>وفى كل الاحوال أجمع الانجيليان وإتفقا أن النسوة إحترمن  حرمة السبث اليهودى .وهو ما يتجاهله المشكك فلا خلاف هنا
>تظهر الحقيقة الواقعة الدامغة  ان  الحنوط التى   اشار اليها  الانجيلي لوقا  قال  اعددن -والاعداد هنا بمعنى التجهيز والمزج لما هو متاح فعلا  اما ما قاله الانجيلي مرقص بعد السبث  فهو* شراء *اى استكمال احضار مالم يكن متوفرا ومتاحا فى البيوت . فلا ادرى  اين المشكلة او التناقض او التضاد   ... فهل  الامر مجرد تصييد وتربص  وافتراء مرسل ؟؟!,


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 أغسطس 2012)

الشبهه  رقم (( 55)))
(55) 2 – بعد إذ طلعت بعد دفن المسيح في قبره _ كما يزعمون _ ذهب البعض لمشاهدة القبر ، وقد اختلفت الأناجيل في :

1 _ تحديد عدد الحاضرين .

2 _ المهمة التي من أجلها حضروا .

3 _ الوقت الذي حضروا فيه .

فالحاضرون :

1 – إمرأة واحدة حسب إنجيل يوحنا [ 20 : 1 ]

2 _ إمرأتان حسب إنجيل متى [ 28 : 1 ]

3 _ ثلاث نسوة حسب إنجيل مرقس [ 16 : 1 ]

4 _ جمع من النسوة وأناس آخرون حسب إنجيل لوقا [ 24 : 1 ]

الهدف من الحضور :

1 _ مشاهدة القبر والتظر إليه حسب إنجيل متى [ 28 : 1 ]

2 _ دهن المسيح بالحنوط والطيب حسب إنجيل لوقا [ 24 : 1 ]

زمن الحضور إلي القبر :

1 _ عند الفجر أو أول الفجر حسب إنجيل متى [ 28 : 1 ] و لوقا [ 24 : 1 ]

الشمس حسب إنجيل مرقس [ 16 : 1 ]

3 _ كان الظلام باق حسب إنجيل يوحنا [ 20 : 1 ]

}  انتهى الاقتباس
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>الرد المسيحى :
لايوجد قط أى تناقض  بل تكامل  وتطابق  فكل إنجيلي  ركز  على احداث معينة من بروفيل   معين  لابراز وتقديم  الحقيقة كاملة .
فالظلام  باقٍ   لان الوقت مبكراً  صباح  الاحد الباكر (5:40A.M)طلع  نور الشمس ولم يكن قرصها اكتمل بعد فى الافق...
الظلام باق لان الموضع كان فى بستان كثيف الادغال متشابك الاشجار  فتحت الاغصان المتداغلة المتشابكة  لابد ان يكون الظلام باق فى الدقائق الاولى لنور الصبح.
-المريمات  تتقدمهن المجدلية ومريم شقيقة العذراء ..أتين فى عدة زيارات من مكان إستقرارهن  داخل المدينة السكنية  إلى القبر الموجود فى بستان قريب المسافة حوالى 40 دقيقة من السير النسائي  (المتمهل )لابد فى  حادث وجود مقبرة عزيز مفتوحة خاوية ان ترجعن مذعورات لتخبرن  اولى الامر ومالكو زمام الامور -كبار العائلة فما المستغرب في هذا؟؟؟
وتكرار الزيارات كان مبعثه الدهشة والفضول .
واليك بعض المراجع التى تكلمت فى هذا الامر
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10075

اولا ترتيب الظهورات

ثانيا الاسئله المثاره والردود عليها

ثالثا بعض التاملات في الظهورات



اولا ترتيب الظهورات



الشخص رؤية سماع لمس مكان



1 مريم المجدليه * * عند القبر اورشليم



يوحنا 20: 10- 18

20: 10 فمضى التلميذان ايضا الى موضعهما
20: 11 اما مريم فكانت واقفة عند القبر خارجا تبكي و فيما هي تبكي انحنت الى القبر
20: 12 فنظرت ملاكين بثياب بيض جالسين واحدا عند الراس و الاخر عند الرجلين حيث كان جسد يسوع موضوعا
20: 13 فقالا لها يا امراة لماذا تبكين قالت لهما انهم اخذوا سيدي و لست اعلم اين وضعوه
20: 14 و لما قالت هذا التفتت الى الوراء فنظرت يسوع واقفا و لم تعلم انه يسوع
20: 15 قال لها يسوع يا امراة لماذا تبكين من تطلبين فظنت تلك انه البستاني فقالت له يا سيد ان كنت انت قد حملته فقل لي اين وضعته و انا اخذه
20: 16 قال لها يسوع يا مريم فالتفتت تلك و قالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلم
20: 17 قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الى ابي و لكن اذهبي الى اخوتي و قولي لهم اني اصعد الى ابي و ابيكم و الهي و الهكم
20: 18 فجاءت مريم المجدلية و اخبرت التلاميذ انها رات الرب و انه قال لها هذا

مرقس

16: 1 و بعدما مضى السبت اشترت مريم المجدلية و مريم ام يعقوب و سالومة حنوطا لياتين و يدهنه
16: 2 و باكرا جدا في اول الاسبوع اتين الى القبر اذ طلعت الشمس
16: 3 و كن يقلن فيما بينهن من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر
16: 4 فتطلعن و راين ان الحجر قد دحرج لانه كان عظيما جدا
16: 5 و لما دخلن القبر راين شابا جالسا عن اليمين لابسا حلة بيضاء فاندهشن
16: 6 فقال لهن لا تندهشن انتن تطلبن يسوع الناصري المصلوب قد قام ليس هو ههنا هوذا الموضع الذي وضعوه فيه
16: 7 لكن اذهبن و قلن لتلاميذه و لبطرس انه يسبقكم الى الجليل هناك ترونه كما قال لكم
16: 8 فخرجن سريعا و هربن من القبر لان الرعدة و الحيرة اخذتاهن و لم يقلن لاحد شيئا لانهن كن خائفات
16: 9 و بعدما قام باكرا في اول الاسبوع ظهر اولا لمريم المجدلية التي كان قد اخرج منها سبعة شياطين
16: 10 فذهبت هذه و اخبرت الذين كانوا معه و هم ينوحون و يبكون
16: 11 فلما سمع اولئك انه حي و قد نظرته لم يصدقوا

2 مريم والنساء * * * عند القبر
متي 28: 1- 10

1 وَبَعْدَ السَّبْتِ، عِنْدَ فَجْرِ أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ، جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ الأُخْرَى لِتَنْظُرَا الْقَبْرَ.
2 وَإِذَا زَلْزَلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ حَدَثَتْ، لأَنَّ مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَاءَ وَدَحْرَجَ الْحَجَرَ عَنِ الْبَابِ، وَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ.
3 وَكَانَ مَنْظَرُهُ كَالْبَرْقِ، وَلِبَاسُهُ أَبْيَضَ كَالثَّلْجِ.
4 فَمِنْ خَوْفِهِ ارْتَعَدَ الْحُرَّاسُ وَصَارُوا كَأَمْوَاتٍ.
5 فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لِلْمَرْأَتَيْنِ : «لاَ تَخَافَا أَنْتُمَا، فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمَا تَطْلُبَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَصْلُوبَ.
6 لَيْسَ هُوَ ههُنَا، لأَنَّهُ قَامَ كَمَا قَالَ! هَلُمَّا انْظُرَا الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ الرَّبُّ مُضْطَجِعًا فِيهِ.
7 وَاذْهَبَا سَرِيعًا قُولاَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: إِنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. هَا هُوَ يَسْبِقُكُمْ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. هُنَاكَ تَرَوْنَهُ. هَا أَنَا قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمَا».
8 فَخَرَجَتَا سَرِيعًا مِنَ الْقَبْرِ بِخَوْفٍ وَفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ، رَاكِضَتَيْنِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ.
9 وَفِيمَا هُمَا مُنْطَلِقَتَانِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ إِذَا يَسُوعُ لاَقَاهُمَا وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمَا». فَتَقَدَّمَتَا وَأَمْسَكَتَا بِقَدَمَيْهِ وَسَجَدَتَا لَهُ.
10 فَقَالَ لَهُمَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَخَافَا. اِذْهَبَا قُولاَ لإِخْوَتِي أَنْ يَذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ، وَهُنَاكَ يَرَوْنَنِي».



3 بطرس * * عند القبر راي الاكفان ثم راه

لوقا 24
24: 12 فقام بطرس و ركض الى القبر فانحنى و نظر الاكفان موضوعة وحدها فمضى متعجبا في نفسه مما كان
24: 34 و هم يقولون ان الرب قام بالحقيقة و ظهر لسمعان


كورنثوس الاولي 15: 5
15: 5 و انه ظهر لصفا ثم للاثني عشر

4 تلميذي عمواس * * عمواس واكلوامعه نفس اليوم

لوقا 24: 13- 35

24: 13 و اذا اثنان منهم كانا منطلقين في ذلك اليوم الى قرية بعيدة عن اورشليم ستين غلوة اسمها عمواس
24: 14 و كانا يتكلمان بعضهما مع بعض عن جميع هذه الحوادث
24: 15 و فيما هما يتكلمان و يتحاوران اقترب اليهما يسوع نفسه و كان يمشي معهما
24: 16 و لكن امسكت اعينهما عن معرفته
24: 17 فقال لهما ما هذا الكلام الذي تتطارحان به و انتما ماشيان عابسين
24: 18 فاجاب احدهما الذي اسمه كليوباس و قال له هل انت متغرب وحدك في اورشليم و لم تعلم الامور التي حدثت فيها في هذه الايام
24: 19 فقال لهما و ما هي فقالا المختصة بيسوع الناصري الذي كان انسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل و القول امام الله و جميع الشعب
24: 20 كيف اسلمه رؤساء الكهنة و حكامنا لقضاء الموت و صلبوه
24: 21 و نحن كنا نرجو انه هو المزمع ان يفدي اسرائيل و لكن مع هذا كله اليوم له ثلاثة ايام منذ حدث ذلك
24: 22 بل بعض النساء منا حيرننا اذ كن باكرا عند القبر
24: 23 و لما لم يجدن جسده اتين قائلات انهن راين منظر ملائكة قالوا انه حي
24: 24 و مضى قوم من الذين معنا الى القبر فوجدوا هكذا كما قالت ايضا النساء و اما هو فلم يروه
24: 25 فقال لهما ايها الغبيان و البطيئا القلوب في الايمان بجميع ما تكلم به الانبياء
24: 26 اما كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتالم بهذا و يدخل الى مجده
24: 27 ثم ابتدا من موسى و من جميع الانبياء يفسر لهما الامور المختصة به في جميع الكتب
24: 28 ثم اقتربوا الى القرية التي كانا منطلقين اليها و هو تظاهر كانه منطلق الى مكان ابعد
24: 29 فالزماه قائلين امكث معنا لانه نحو المساء و قد مال النهار فدخل ليمكث معهما
24: 30 فلما اتكا معهما اخذ خبزا و بارك و كسر و ناولهما
24: 31 فانفتحت اعينهما و عرفاه ثم اختفى عنهما
24: 32 فقال بعضهما لبعض الم يكن قلبنا ملتهبا فينا اذ كان يكلمنا في الطريق و يوضح لنا الكتب
24: 33 فقاما في تلك الساعة و رجعا الى اورشليم و وجدا الاحد عشر مجتمعين هم و الذين معهم
24: 34 و هم يقولون ان الرب قام بالحقيقة و ظهر لسمعان
24: 35 و اما هما فكانا يخبران بما حدث في الطريق و كيف عرفاه عند كسر الخبز

مرقس 16

16: 12 و بعد ذلك ظهر بهيئة اخرى لاثنين منهم و هما يمشيان منطلقين الى البرية
16: 13 و ذهب هذان و اخبرا الباقين فلم يصدقوا و لا هذين

5 عشرة تلاميذ * * * اورشليم في نفس الليلة واكل

لوقا 24: 36- 49

24: 36 و فيما هم يتكلمون بهذا وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم و قال لهم سلام لكم
24: 37 فجزعوا و خافوا و ظنوا انهم نظروا روحا
24: 38 فقال لهم ما بالكم مضطربين و لماذا تخطر افكار في قلوبكم
24: 39 انظروا يدي و رجلي اني انا هو جسوني و انظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم و عظام كما ترون لي
24: 40 و حين قال هذا اراهم يديه و رجليه
24: 41 و بينما هم غير مصدقين من الفرح و متعجبين قال لهم اعندكم ههنا طعام
24: 42 فناولوه جزءا من سمك مشوي و شيئا من شهد عسل
24: 43 فاخذ و اكل قدامهم
24: 44 و قال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به و انا بعد معكم انه لا بد ان يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى و الانبياء و المزامير
24: 45 حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب
24: 46 و قال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب و هكذا كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتالم و يقوم من الاموات في اليوم الثالث
24: 47 و ان يكرز باسمه بالتوبة و مغفرة الخطايا لجميع الامم مبتدا من اورشليم
24: 48 و انتم شهود لذلك
24: 49 و ها انا ارسل اليكم موعد ابي فاقيموا في مدينة اورشليم الى ان تلبسوا قوة من الاعالي

يوحنا 20: 19 – 23

20: 19 و لما كانت عشية ذلك اليوم و هو اول الاسبوع و كانت الابواب مغلقة حيث كان التلاميذ مجتمعين لسبب الخوف من اليهود جاء يسوع و وقف في الوسط و قال لهم سلام لكم

20: 20 و لما قال هذا اراهم يديه و جنبه ففرح التلاميذ اذ راوا الرب
20: 21 فقال لهم يسوع ايضا سلام لكم كما ارسلني الاب ارسلكم انا
20: 22 و لما قال هذا نفخ و قال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس
20: 23 من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له و من امسكتم خطاياه امسكت



6 الاحدي عشر تلميذ * * * بعد ثمان ايام في الجليل غالبا في البيت

يوحنا 20: 24- 29

20: 24 اما توما احد الاثني عشر الذي يقال له التوام فلم يكن معهم حين جاء يسوع
20: 25 فقال له التلاميذ الاخرون قد راينا الرب فقال لهم ان لم ابصر في يديه اثر المسامير و اضع اصبعي في اثر المسامير و اضع يدي في جنبه لا اؤمن
20: 26 و بعد ثمانية ايام كان تلاميذه ايضا داخلا و توما معهم فجاء يسوع و الابواب مغلقة و وقف في الوسط و قال سلام لكم
20: 27 ثم قال لتوما هات اصبعك الى هنا و ابصر يدي و هات يدك و ضعها في جنبي و لا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا
20: 28 اجاب توما و قال له ربي و الهي
20: 29 قال له يسوع لانك رايتني يا توما امنت طوبى للذين امنوا و لم يروا

7 التلاميذ السبعه * * اكلوا عند بحيرة طبرية في الجليل

يوحنا 21



1 بعد هذا اظهر ايضا يسوع نفسه للتلاميذ على بحر طبرية ظهر هكذا
21: 2 كان سمعان بطرس و توما الذي يقال له التوام و نثنائيل الذي من قانا الجليل و ابنا زبدي و اثنان اخران من تلاميذه مع بعضهم
21: 3 قال لهم سمعان بطرس انا اذهب لاتصيد قالوا له نذهب نحن ايضا معك فخرجوا و دخلوا السفينة للوقت و في تلك الليلة لم يمسكوا شيئا
21: 4 و لما كان الصبح وقف يسوع على الشاطئ و لكن التلاميذ لم يكونوا يعلمون انه يسوع
21: 5 فقال لهم يسوع يا غلمان العل عندكم اداما اجابوه لا
21: 14 هذه مرة ثالثة ظهر يسوع لتلاميذه بعدما قام من الاموات


8 كل التلاميذ * * في الجليل في البيت



متي 28: 16- 20

16 وَأَمَّا الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ تِلْمِيذًا فَانْطَلَقُوا إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ، حَيْثُ أَمَرَهُمْ يَسُوعُ.
17 وَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ سَجَدُوا لَهُ، وَلكِنَّ بَعْضَهُمْ شَكُّوا.
18 فَتَقَدَّمَ يَسُوعُ وَكَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً: «دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ،
19 فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.
20 وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.

مرقس 16

16: 14 اخيرا ظهر للاحد عشر و هم متكئون و وبخ عدم ايمانهم و قساوة قلوبهم لانهم لم يصدقوا الذين نظروه قد قام
16: 15 و قال لهم اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع و اكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها
16: 16 من امن و اعتمد خلص و من لم يؤمن يدن
16: 17 و هذه الايات تتبع المؤمنين يخرجون الشياطين باسمي و يتكلمون بالسنة جديدة
16: 18 يحملون حيات و ان شربوا شيئا مميتا لا يضرهم و يضعون ايديهم على المرضى فيبراون


9 خمسمائة اخ * * غير معروف



كورنثوس الاولي

15: 5 و انه ظهر لصفا ثم للاثني عشر
15: 6 و بعد ذلك ظهر دفعة واحدة لاكثر من خمس مئة اخ اكثرهم باق الى الان و لكن بعضهم قد رقدوا



10 يعقوب * * في الجليل

كورنثوس الاولي

15: 7 و بعد ذلك ظهر ليعقوب ثم للرسل اجمعين


11 التلاميذ كلهم * * جبل الزيتون


اعمال الرسل

1: 2 الى اليوم الذي ارتفع فيه بعدما اوصى بالروح القدس الرسل الذين اختارهم
1: 3 الذين اراهم ايضا نفسه حيا ببراهين كثيرة بعدما تالم و هو يظهر لهم اربعين يوما و يتكلم عن الامور المختصة بملكوت الله
1: 4 و فيما هو مجتمع معهم اوصاهم ان لا يبرحوا من اورشليم بل ينتظروا موعد الاب الذي سمعتموه مني
1: 5 لان يوحنا عمد بالماء و اما انتم فستتعمدون بالروح القدس ليس بعد هذه الايام بكثي
1: 6 اما هم المجتمعون فسالوه قائلين يا رب هل في هذا الوقت ترد الملك الى اسرائيل
1: 7 فقال لهم ليس لكم ان تعرفوا الازمنة و الاوقات التي جعلها الاب في سلطانه
1: 8 لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم و تكونون لي شهودا في اورشليم و في كل اليهودية و السامرة و الى اقصى الارض
1: 9 و لما قال هذا ارتفع و هم ينظرون و اخذته سحابة عن اعينهم

مرقس 16

16: 19 ثم ان الرب بعدما كلمهم ارتفع الى السماء و جلس عن يمين الله

لوقا 24

24: 50 و اخرجهم خارجا الى بيت عنيا و رفع يديه و باركهم
24: 51 و فيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم و اصعد الى السماء



12 بولس الرسول * * في الطريق الي دمشق

اعمال 9

: 1 اما شاول فكان لم يزل ينفث تهددا و قتلا على تلاميذ الرب فتقدم الى رئيس الكهنة
9: 2 و طلب منه رسائل الى دمشق الى الجماعات حتى اذا وجد اناسا من الطريق رجالا او نساء يسوقهم موثقين الى اورشليم
9: 3 و في ذهابه حدث انه اقترب الى دمشق فبغتة ابرق حوله نور من السماء
9: 4 فسقط على الارض و سمع صوتا قائلا له شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني
9: 5 فقال من انت يا سيد فقال الرب انا يسوع الذي انت تضطهده صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس
9: 6 فقال و هو مرتعد و متحير يا رب ماذا تريد ان افعل فقال له الرب قم و ادخل المدينة فيقال لك ماذا ينبغي ان تفعل
9: 7 و اما الرجال المسافرون معه فوقفوا صامتين يسمعون الصوت و لا ينظرون احدا
9: 8 فنهض شاول عن الارض و كان و هو مفتوح العينين لا يبصر احدا فاقتادوه بيده و ادخلوه الى دمشق



كورنثوث الاولي 15

15: 8 و اخر الكل كانه للسقط ظهر لي انا







ثانيا الاسئله المثاره والرد ود عليها



1 من ظهر له المسيح اولا المريمات ولا التلاميذ



متي 28

9 وَفِيمَا هُمَا مُنْطَلِقَتَانِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ إِذَا يَسُوعُ لاَقَاهُمَا وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمَا». فَتَقَدَّمَتَا وَأَمْسَكَتَا بِقَدَمَيْهِ وَسَجَدَتَا لَهُ.

كورنثوس الاولي 15: 5

15: 5 و انه ظهر لصفا ثم للاثني عشر

والحل

يقول القديس مرقس "وبعد ما قام باكراً ظهر أولاً لمريم المجدلية التي كان قد أخرج منها سبعة شياطين" (مر9:16) وهكذا يؤكد القديس متى (9:28،10) والقديس يوحنا (1:20). أمّا القديس لوقا فيذكر أن عدد من المريمات ذهبن للقبر أولاً ورأوا الملائكة وعرفوا حقيقة القيامة. ثم يؤكد القديس لوقا أن مريم المجدلية ومعها أخريات أخبرن الرسل وبشروهم بالقيامة .

بينما أن بولس الرسول لم يذكر المريمات ولا المجدلية في (1كو5:15-9) بل قال إن المسيح ظهر لصفا ثم للإثنى عشر وبعد ذلك لأكثر من خمسمائة أخ وبعد ذلك ليعقوب ثم لبولس نفسه. فهل يوجد إختلاف أو تضاد بين الروايات المختلفة ؟

1- بالنسبة للأناجيل الأربعة إتفقوا على أن النساء سبقن الرسل في معرفة حقيقة القيامة، بل صرن كارزات بالقيامة للرسل أنفسهم. والأربعة بشائر تذكر إسم المجدلية كشاهد للقيامة ولأنها رأت المسيح وصارت كارزة. وهى التي كان بها سبعة شياطين. وهذا هو هدف الأناجيل الأربعة أن كل خاطئ بقوة القيامة قادر أن يتحول لكارز رأى المسيح. ونلاحظ أن المرأة في العهد القديم كانت هي سبب سقوط آدم. والآن صارت المرأة بعد القيامة كارزة وشاهدة للقيامة. هذا التحول العجيب هو الخلاص، وهذه هي بشارة الأناجيل المفرحة.

2- أمّا بولس فعلى عادة الناموس ذكر صفا أولاً ثم الرسل ثم 500 أخ ثم بولس نفسه. فصفا (بطرس) ويعقوب من الأعمدة (غل9:2). ثم الرسل وهم الذين ائتمنهم المسيح على الكرازة وال500 أخ هم عدد من الشهود لا يشك أحد في أنهم كلهم كانوا في وهم. وإذا لم يرى الكل حقيقة القيامة فقد رآها بولس وهذا ما قصده بولس تأكيد حقيقة القيامة بشهود عاينوا القيامة. وكعادة اليهود فهم يعتمدون شهادة الرجال. والناموس يحدد أن تكون الشهادة على فم أكثر من شاهد (عد30:35 + تث15:19) لذلك لم يرد في كلمات بولس الرسول ذكر للنساء.



2 هل المريمات تكلموا ولا لا



مرقس

16: 8 فخرجن سريعا و هربن من القبر لان الرعدة و الحيرة اخذتاهن و لم يقلن لاحد شيئا لانهن كن خائفات

متي

8 فَخَرَجَتَا سَرِيعًا مِنَ الْقَبْرِ بِخَوْفٍ وَفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ، رَاكِضَتَيْنِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ.

لم يخبروا احد في الطريق لكن اخبروا التلاميذ في العلية



3 – متي ذهب التلاميذ للجليل



في اليوم الاول ولا الاربعين

الحل في اليوم الثامن

يوحنا

20: 26 و بعد ثمانية ايام كان تلاميذه ايضا داخلا و توما معهم فجاء يسوع و الابواب مغلقة و وقف في الوسط و قال سلام لكم







http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Bible-Ma...ent/Bible-Map-001-Palestine-in-Jesus-Era.html





4 هل امرهم ان يذهبوا الي الجليل ولا ان بيقوا في ارشليم



لوقا

24: 49 و ها انا ارسل اليكم موعد ابي فاقيموا في مدينة اورشليم الى ان تلبسوا قوة من الاعالي

متي

7 وَاذْهَبَا سَرِيعًا قُولاَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: إِنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. هَا هُوَ يَسْبِقُكُمْ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. هُنَاكَ تَرَوْنَهُ. هَا أَنَا قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمَا».
8 فَخَرَجَتَا سَرِيعًا مِنَ الْقَبْرِ بِخَوْفٍ وَفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ، رَاكِضَتَيْنِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ.
9 وَفِيمَا هُمَا مُنْطَلِقَتَانِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ إِذَا يَسُوعُ لاَقَاهُمَا وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمَا». فَتَقَدَّمَتَا وَأَمْسَكَتَا بِقَدَمَيْهِ وَسَجَدَتَا لَهُ.
10 فَقَالَ لَهُمَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَخَافَا. اِذْهَبَا قُولاَ لإِخْوَتِي أَنْ يَذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ، وَهُنَاكَ يَرَوْنَنِي».

اولا امرهم بالذهاب للجليل وبعدها يعودوا ويقيموا في اورشليم ويكون مكان اقامتهم المستمره

ويبداؤا خدمتهم من اورشليم بعد قبول الروح القدس

والجليل ليجددهم ويذكرهم باختياره لهم

جاءت الدعوة أن يلتقي الكل به في "الجليل"، التي تعني "العبور". فإن كان السيد قام من بين الأموات إنما ليعبر بنا من الموت إلى الحياة، ومن الألم إلى مجد القيامة، ومن إنساننا القديم إلى الحياة الجديدة التي صارت لنا فيه. ويرى القديس أغسطينوس[383] أن الجليل وهي تعني "العبور"، تعني عبور التلاميذ إلى الأمم للكرازة بينهم بعد أن فتح لهم الطريق، بقوله "ها أنا أسبقكم إلى الجليل".





5 هل صعد من بيت عنيا ولا من جبل الزيتون



لوقا

24: 50 و اخرجهم خارجا الى بيت عنيا و رفع يديه و باركهم

24: 51 و فيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم و اصعد الى السماء

24: 52 فسجدوا له و رجعوا الى اورشليم بفرح عظيم

الاعمال

1: 12 حينئذ رجعوا الى اورشليم من الجبل الذي يدعى جبل الزيتون الذي هو بالقرب من اورشليم على سفر سبت



بيت عنيا توجد في الجهه الشرقية لجبل الزيتون

قلنا أن "بيت عنيا" تعني "بيت العناء" أو"بيت الطاعة"، فإنه قد أراد أن يصعد إلى السماء عند بيت عنيا، عند جبل الزيتون، حتى كل من يود أن يرتفع قلبه إلى السماء يلزمه أن يحتمل معه "العناء" ويشاركه الألم، كما يحمل سمة الطاعة التي للابن نحو أبيه. يمكننا أن نقول بأنه من أجل عصياننا نزل من السماء، وبطاعته رفعنا إلى سماواته.

لقد رفع يديه الحاملتين لآثار الجراح ببركة صليبه، مقدّمًا دمه المبذول ثمنًا لرفعهم معه.

العجيب أن التلاميذ لم يحزنوا على صعود الرب ومفارقته لهم حسب الجسد، إنما رجعوا إلى أورشليم بفرحٍ عظيمٍ، إذ أدركوا أنه حيث يوجد الرأس تكون الأعضاء، وما تمتع به السيد المسيح إنما هو باسم الكنيسة كلها ولحسابها.



من كتاب شبهات وهمية



اعتراضات على قصة القيامة
متى 28:1-15 ومرقس 16:1-11 ولوقا 24:1-12 ويوحنا 20:1-18       
اعترض المعترض على قصة القيامة، وقال إنها وردت مختلطة متناقضة في روايات البشيرين الأربعة.
وللرد نقول: لا توجد قضية أشار إليها الملحدون لإثبات التناقض في الإنجيل أكثر من قضية قيامة المسيح بحسب الوارد عنها في البشائر الأربع:
ولكي ننفي هذه الشبهة نقول أولاً إنه لم ترد في أية بشارة على حِدة خلاصةٌ شاملة لكل الحقائق المختصّة بقضية القيامة. فمتَّى يقول إن مريم المجدلية جاءت مع المريمات الأخريات إلى قبر المسيح في صباح ذلك اليوم العظيم. ومرقس يذكر بهذا الصدد مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب وسالومة. ولوقا أورد أسماء مريم المجدلية ويونّا ومريم أم يعقوب. أما يوحنا فلا يذكر بهذا الصدد إلا اسم مريم المجدلية فقط. وليس في هذا تناقض، فالبشائر الأربع متفقة في إيراد اسم المجدلية. ثم إن مرقس ولوقا أوردا اسم مريم أم يعقوب التي يشير إليها متى بمريم الأخرى (متى 27:56)، بمعنى أن اسم مريم هذه قد ورد في ثلاث بشائر. إذاً يوجد اتفاق تام بين كل ما جاء في البشائر عن النساء اللاتي أتين إلى القبر. صحيحٌ أن مرقس انفرد بذكر سالومة بينهن، كما انفرد لوقا بذكر يونّا، ولكن هذا لا يدل على أن مرقس ولوقا متناقضان. كل ما في الأمر أن قول هذا يكمل قول ذاك. فسالومة كانت بين النساء في ذلك الصباح كما كانت يونّا أيضاً. ومع أن يوحنا لا يذكر إلا مريم المجدلية، إلا أنه يشير في كلامه إلى مصاحبة بعض رفيقات لها، إذ يقول إنها »لما وجدت القبر فارغاً ركضت إلى بطرس ويوحنا وقالت لهما: أخذوا السيد من القبر ولسنا نعلم أين وضعوه« (يوحنا 20:2). فقولها: »لسنا نعلم« بصيغة الجمع يبيّن أنها لم تذهب وحدها.
وقد قال البعض بوجود تناقض بين يوحنا ومرقس في تعيين وقت ذهاب النساء إلى القبر. فمرقس يقول إنهن أتين عند طلوع الشمس، بينما يقول يوحنا إن مريم المجدلية جاءت إلى القبر والظلام باقٍ. ولكن لا تناقض بينهما، لأن يوحنا يتكلم عن وقت بدء السير إلى القبر، بينما مرقس يشير إلى وقت الوصول إليه. وبديهي أنه كان لا بد لأولئك النساء من قطع مسافة قبل الوصول إلى القبر، سواء كنَّ مقيمات في أورشليم أو في بيت عنيا التي تبعُد عنها قليلاً. فعندما بدأنَ في السير كان الظلام باقياً، ولكن عند وصولهن إلى القبر الواقع شمال أورشليم كانت الشمس على وشك الطلوع.
على أن النقطة التي كثُر فيها البحث أكثر من سواها هي الإشارة إلى الملاكين اللذين ظهرا للنساء وأخبراهنَّ عن القيامة. فمتى ومرقس يقولان إن ملاكاً واحداً كلّم النساء، بينما لوقا ويوحنا يذكران ملاكين كانا عند القبر وزفَّا بشارة القيامة إلى أولئك النساء. فيقول الملحدون إن هذا تناقض ظاهر. ولكن القارئ المدقق يرى خطأ قولهم هذا. فلم يقُل متى ومرقس إنه لم يكن عند القبر إلا ملاك واحد. وإشارتهما إلى ملاك واحد لا تمنع إمكانية وجود ملاكين أو أكثر عند القبر. ولنتأمل فيما حدث عند ميلاد المسيح، إذ ظهر ملاك واحد للرعاة. وفي الحال ظهر معه جمهور من الجند السماوي. وربما كان سبب ذكر متى ملاكاً واحداً أن »ملاك الرب نزل من السماء وجاء ودحرج الحجر عن الباب وجلس عليه« (متى 28:2). فهو يخص بالإشارة هذا الملاك، وهو الذي كلم النساء. ولما كانت مأمورية الملاك هذه على جانب عظيم من الأهمية، ذكر متى هذا الملاك فقط، دون أن يعلّق أهمية على وجود سواه من الملائكة عند القبر. كما أن عدم إشارة مرقس إلى وجود ملاك آخر قد يكون راجعاً إلى اهتمامه بالملاك الذي حمل بشرى قيامة المسيح. ولعل ما كان مهماً في نظره هو أن النساء لم يتلقَّيْن هذه البشرى من أحد الرسل، بل من ملاك مرسَل من الله. فسواء كان عند القبر ملاك واحد أو ملاكان، هذا أمر ثانوي. ولا يخفى أن عدم الإشارة إلى وجود شخص ما في ظرف معيَّن لا ينفي وجوده. فلنفرض مثلاً أنك قد حظيت بالمثول بين يدي رئيس الدولة، وكان رئيس الوزراء ساعتئذ حاضراً. وعند رجوعك إلى البيت قد تقول لأهلك: رأيت رئيس الدولة، وقال لي كذا وكذا. وبعد قليل قد تقابل صديقاً لك وتقول له: رأيت هذا الصباح رئيس الدولة ورئيس الوزراء، وقالا لي كذا وكذا. وإذا قابلت صديقاً آخر تقول له: اُتيحت لي رؤية رئيس الدولة ورئيس الوزراء هذا الصباح، فقال لي رئيس الدولة كذا وكذا. فهل يجرؤ أحدٌ على اتّهامك بالتناقض في هذه الأقوال الثلاثة؟
وعليه يجب أن نعامل الكتاب المقدس عند الحكم على ما جاء به بمبدأ العدل الذي نطلبه لأنفسنا، فنجده خالياً من كل تناقض. فمن المحتمل في قضية القيامة أن أحد الملاكين هو الذي نطق بالبشارة. ومن المحتمل أيضاً أن الثاني كان يردّد كلام الأول تأييداً له. وكيفما كانت الحال، فالبشيرون لهم الحق أن يشيروا إلى أحدهما أو كليهما معاً.
ثم يوجد في موضوع القيامة نقطة أخرى قيل بوجود تناقض فيها، وهي قول يوحنا إن المسيح ظهر لمريم المجدلية عند القبر بعد رجوعها من عند بطرس ويوحنا، اللذين أخبرتهما بعدم وجود جسد المسيح. بينما متى يقول إن المسيح ظهر للنساء وهنَّ عائدات من القبر إلى الرسل حاملات بشرى القيامة من الملاك. ولا حاجة إلى الاسترسال في شرح نقطة ظاهرة كهذه، فعند رجوع مريم من القبر لتخبر التلاميذ بعدم وجود جسد الرب، دخلت باقي النساء القبر حيث رأين الملاكين اللذين أسمعاهنَّ بشرى القيامة. وفيما هن راكضات إلى التلاميذ بهذه البشرى رجعت مريم إلى القبر، وهناك ظهر لها الرب المقام.

قال المعترض: »يُعلم من إنجيل متى 28:1-7 أن مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى لما وصلتا إلى القبر نزل ملاك الرب ودحرج الحجر عن القبر وجلس عليه، وقال: »لا تخافا أنتما.. اذهبا سريعاً قولا لتلاميذه«. وفي مرقس 16:1-5 إنهما وسالومة لما وصلن إلى القبر »رأين أن الحجر قد دُحرج« ولما دخلن القبر رأين شاباً جالساً عن اليمين. وفي لوقا 24:1-4 إنهن لما وصلن وجدن الحجر مدحرجاً، فدخلن ولم يجدن جسد المسيح، فصرن محتارات، فإذا رجلان واقفا بهنّ بثياب برّاقة. وهذا تناقض«.
وللرد نقول: تفيد عبارة متى أن الملاك كان قد دحرج الحجر قبل مجيء مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى، فإنهما لما أتتا إلى القبر حدثت زلزلة عظيمة، لأن ملاك الرب كان قد نزل من السماء ودحرج الحجر عن الباب، فجزع الحراس. وهذا مثل ما ورد في مرقس ولوقا.. أما من جهة النساء فذكر لوقا أنه أتت نساء أخريات. واقتصر بعض البشيرين على ذكر بعضهنَّ لشهرتهنّ، مثل مريم المجدلية لأنها كانت أول من بادر بتبليغ الرسل.
أما اقتصار البعض على ذكر ملاك واحد دون الآخر فلأنه هو الذي خاطبهم وكلمهم، إذ لا يُعقل أن يتكلم الملاكان في آن واحد ذات الكلام عينه.
أما قول بعض البشيرين إنه رجل لابس ثياباً بيضاء، وفي محل آخر يقول إنه ملاك، قلنا إن الملاك يتشكل بشكل الإنسان. والملائكة هم أجساد لطيفة قادرة على التشكّل بصور مختلفة، فرآهم الرسل كذلك.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 28:9 و10 أن الملاك لما أخبر المرأتين أنه قد قام من الأموات، ورجعتا، لاقاهما المسيح في الطريق وسلم عليهما، وقال: »اذهبا قولا لإخوتي أن يذهبوا إلى الجليل وهناك يرونني«. ويُعلم من لوقا 24:9-11 أنهن لما سمعن من الرجلين رجعن وأخبرن الأحد عشر وسائر التلاميذ بهذا كله، فلم يصدقوهن. وقال يوحنا 20:14 إن المسيح لقي مريم عند القبر، وهذا تناقض«.
وللرد نقول: واضحٌ أن المسيح لاقاهنَّ لما تركن القبر المرة الثانية، فإنهن أتين أول مرة، ثم بادرن وأخبرن التلاميذ، ثم عُدْن ثانية. فالمسيح ظهر أولاً لمريم المجدلية لما كانت وحدها (يوحنا 20:14) ثم ظهر لباقي النساء كما قال متى.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 28:10 و16 و17»فقال لهما يسوع لا تخافا. اذهبا قولا لإخوتي أن يذهبوا إلى الجليل، وهناك يرونني.. وأما الأحد عشر تلميذاً فانطلقوا إلى الجليل إلى الجبل حيث أمرهم يسوع. ولما رأوه سجدوا له، ولكن بعضهم شكّوا«.. ولكن جاء في يوحنا 20:19»ولما كانت عشية ذلك اليوم، وهو أول الأسبوع، وكانت الأبواب مغلقة حيث كان التلاميذ مجتمعين لسبب الخوف من اليهود، جاء يسوع ووقف في الوسط وقال لهم: سلام لكم« وهذا تناقض«.
وللرد نقول: تتحدث هذه الآيات عن ظهور المسيح لتلاميذه بعد قيامته. والنقطة الوحيدة التي قد يجد فيها القارئ صعوبةً هي عدم إشارة متى إلى ظهور الرب للتلاميذ في أورشليم. ولكن متى لم ينفِ هذه الحقيقة، ولو أننا لا نعلم سبب إغفاله ذكر ظهور الرب في أورشليم بعد قيامته. ولكن واضح تماماً أنه لا تناقض من هذا القبيل بينه وبين يوحنا. كل ما في الأمر أن رواية يوحنا أوفى من روايته.


http://www.answering-islam.org/Arabic/Books/Claims/mat.html







ثالثا بعض التاملات في الظهورات



اولا المجدلية



ونلاحظ التدرج في الرؤيا:

1- هي أولاً لم ترى شيئاً.

2- ثم ظنت أنه البستاني، أي رأته ولم تتعرف عليه. بكائها أشعل حبها والحب شرط للرؤية، ولكن حبها ينقصه الإيمان (كما حدث مع تلميذي عمواس، لذلك حاول المسيح معها أن يرفع درجة إيمانها لتراه.

3- هي تؤمن بالمسيح كمعلم ولكنها ينقصها الإيمان به كإله. وحين سمعت صوته يناديها "مريم" عرفت أنه المعلم القائم من بين الأموات، لقد إرتفع إيمانها هنا درجة أخرى حين سمعت صوته "يسمع الأموات صوت إبن الله والسامعون يحيون".

5- هنا نرى في (آية18) درجة أعلى أخبرت التلاميذ أنها رأت الرب هذه رؤية الإيمان. ولكن هذه الرؤيا إحتاجت لدرس في الإيمان، كان الدرس بمنعها من أن تلمسه، حتى تنتقل من العيان إلى الإيمان وهو الإيقان بما لا يُرى (عب1:11) بهذا نرى أن المسيح هو الذي يشفى إيماننا الضعيف. هو يقدم المحبة ومن يتقبلها ويحبه يشفى له إيمانه.



ثانيا اصتياد السمك الكبير 153

آية (6): "فقال لهم القوا الشبكة إلى جانب السفينة الأيمن فتجدوا فالقوا ولم يعودوا يقدرون أن يجذبوها من كثرة السمك."

الجانب الأيمن= هل هناك سمك على جانب من السفينة وليس على جانبها الآخر؟ هذه لا تفهم سوى رمزياً. فالذين على اليمين هم الخراف. أي الذين تبررو، هما القطيع الصغير المعروف بالواحد، لو ضاع منهم خروف يذهب وراءه المسيح لذلك يذكر رقمهم (153).

ونلاحظ أن المسيح في بداية دعوته للتلاميذ قابلهم في سفينتين (لو1:5-11) وهناك مقارنة

(لو1:5-11)
(يو1:21-11)
1) رأى سفينتين (اليهود والأمم)

2) لم يذكر أي جانب القوا إليه الشباك (الكل مدعو)

3) صارت الشباك تتخرق (الحرب ضد الكنيسة)

4) لم يذكر عدد السمك (الداخلين للإيمان كثيرين)

5) صغار السمك هربوا من الشباك التي تمزقت

6) قبل القيامة، أي لم تعمل قوة القيامة فيمن هرب
1) سفينة واحدة (جعل الإثنين واحداً)

2) القوا الشباك للجانب الأيمن (قليلون يخلصون)

3) لم تتمزق الشبكة (الله يحفظ رعيته)

4) عدد السمك 153 (هم القطيع الصغير)

5) الباقين في الشباك هم كبار السمك (نضج إيمانهم)

6) بعد القيامة، فالقيامة هي سر نضوج إيمان من لم يهرب، القيامة من موت الخطية.
وصغار السمك هم ضعاف الإيمان الذين هربوا نتيجة الحروب ضد الكنيسة، ونتيجة صراع وتشكيك وهرطقات ضعاف الإيمان، هؤلاء الذين يتسببون في تمزيق الشبكة أي الكنيسة. والجانب الأيمن إشارة للمقبولين "فالخراف سيكونون عن اليمين والجداء عن اليسار" وكثيرين يدخلون الإيمان وقليلون هم الذين يخلصون، فالآب دعا كثيرين إلى العرس ولكنه عاد وأمر بأن يُطرد من ليس عليه ثياب العرس، أمّا القطيع الصغير فهو معروف بالعدد، لا يهلك منه أحد إلاّ إبن الهلاك، لن يمحى إسم أحد منهم من سفر الحياة. وكثرة السمك هذه تحققت في أول عظة لبطرس إذ آمن3000 نفس ثم بعدها بأيام2000 نفس بعد شفاء المقعد.

ولاحظ ففي الحالتين (لو5، يو21) لم يصطادوا شيئ، ثم بكلمة يسوع صار صيد كثير. فبدونه لا نقدر أن نفعل شيئاً.

آية (7): "فقال ذلك التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه لبطرس هو الرب فلما سمع سمعان بطرس انه الرب اتزر بثوبه لأنه كان عرياناً وألقى نفسه في البحر."

قال يوحنا هو الرب..وبطرس ألقى نفسه في الماء = المحبة أعطت يوحنا العين المفتوحة فعرف الرب. ومرة أخرى نلخص ما يفتح الأعين لنري المسيح:-

1) المحبة (مثل يوحنا)	 2- الإيمان (المجدلية)

3) التناول (تلميذى عمواس)	 4- القداسة (بدونها لا أحد يرى الرب)

5)الرجاء (فتلميذى عمواس في يأسهما هربا) إذ شعرا بأن الفداء لم يقدم لهما شيئاً فخافا وهرب، وحينما صار لهما الرجاء عرفا المسيح وعادا لأورشليم. ربما يكون صيد السمك المعجزي هو الذي جعل يوحنا يدرك أنه يسوع. ولكن لمحبته الكبيرة أدرك أنه يسوع قبل باقي التلاميذ.

ونجد بطرس في محبته المندفعة يلقي بنفسه في الماء ليظهر محبته لعل هذا يعفيه من نكرانه السابق. وبطرس في بداية تعرفه بالمسيح حين شعر بخطيته قال لهُ "أخرج يا رب من سفينتي" والآن حين شعر بخطيته (عريه) ألقي بنفسه في الماء ليهرب إلى المسيح. ففي بداية علاقة الخاطئ بالمسيح يهرب منه إذ يشعر بخطيته وبعد ذلك يهرب إليه إذ يكتشف محبته. إتزر بثوبه = كما تغطى الملائكة وجوهها قدام الله.

آية (8): "وأما التلاميذ الآخرون فجاءوا بالسفينة لأنهم لم يكونوا بعيدين عن الأرض إلا نحو مئتي ذراع وهم يجرون شبكة السمك."

كانت السفينة قريبة 200ذراع. ولكن بطرس تعجل وسبح للشاطئ وهم يجرون شبكة السمك = الشبكة تشير للكنيسة التي تنتشل المؤمنين من بحر هذا العالم لتعود بهم إلى شاطئ السلام حيث المسيح. وربما حاول السمك أن يعود إلى البحر ولكن محاولات التلاميذ وخدام المسيح هو جره للشاطئ حتى لا يهلك.

آية (9): "فلما خرجوا إلى الأرض نظروا جمراً موضوعاً وسمكاً موضوعاً عليه وخبزاً."

نظروا جمراً = فبجانب جمر متقد أنكر بطرس سيده. وبجانب جمر متقد يسأله المسيح أتحبني، وبعد ذلك أعاده لرعاية شعبه ونال الغفران. وسمكاً موضوعاً عليه وخبز = هذا درس للتلاميذ أن يهتموا بالكرازة والرعاية والله سيعولهم ولن يتخلي عنهم.

آية (10): "قال لهم يسوع قدموا من السمك الذي أمسكتم الآن."

قدموا من السمك = النفوس التي يصطادها الخدام هي للمسيح، هم يعطون المسيح النفوس وهو يعطيهم نصيبهم وطعامهم (نش11:8، 12). الصيد للمسيح والإدام من الله للخدام.

آية (11): "فصعد سمعان بطرس وجذب الشبكة إلى الأرض ممتلئة سمكاً كبيراً مئة وثلاثا وخمسين ومع هذه الكثرة لم تتخرق الشبكة."

153سمكة = هو رقم رمزي يشير للكنيسة، أبناء الله المؤمنين

153 = 3 + 50 + 100

رقم 3 = يشير لمن آمن بالله (الثالوث) وقام مع المسيح (3رقم القيامة). القيامة من موت الخطية هنا.

رقم50 = يشير لأن من قام مع المسيح يعطيه الله أن يتحرر ويحل عليه الروح القدس و50 في العهد القديم هي سنة اليوبيل أي الحرية ويوم الخمسين في العهد الجديد هو يوم حلول الروح القدس.

رقم100= هم قطيع المسيح الذي لا يهلك منه أحد (100خروف، 100درهم) فالمسيح يبحث حتى عن الخروف الضال لكي يرده فلا يهلك.

وفي اليونانية كالقبطية كل حرف يناظر رقم (كذلك في العبرية) وبحساب أرقام الحروف

أبناء الله بالعبرية بنى إلوهيم	 رقمها	153

أبناء الله باليونانية	 رقمها	3213=153×7×3

كلمة سمك باليونانية	 رقمها	1224=153×8

كلمة شبكة باليونانية	 رقمها	1224=153×8



والمجد لله دائما



المراجع

تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري

اطلس الكتاب المقدس من موقع الانبا تكلا

كتاب شبهات وهميه للقس منيس عبد النور

When critics ask


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 أغسطس 2012)

الشبههات من رقم 55-الى رقم 61  كلها  تنويعات   لمقصود واحد هو تلبيس التناقض والتضاد فى واقعة القيامة  بإلقاء  فى روع المتلقي أن هناك إلتباسا وتناقضا فى ملابسات ظهورات المسيح المتعدده والمتكررة  ووجود المريمات والتلاميذ عند القبر وبالغ  المهاجم فى إقتطاع نص من هنا ليسوقه فى غير سياقه ضد نص من هناك   كل همه  أن يظهر ان هناك ثمة تضاد او تناقض فى مغالطة للحقيقة وفى تلفيق مقصود وفى إستفزاز وتجاهل لردودنا التى قدمناها 
ونحن هنا ايها القارئ الكريم بصدد 
تجميع  أغلب ما يفيدنا فى بحثنا العلمى داخل منتديات الكنيسة  للحصول على الفائدة البحثية المرجوة والوقوف على الحقيقة المطلقة والحق ألأحق  ...فى موضوعية وتجرد نزيه وعقلانية مجرده-وبحوث علمية محترمة - فليس  الكلام يقاس بالكيلوجرام.

مواقع للدراسة :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204215
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10601
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204208

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=210433


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 أغسطس 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204215

"لماذا لم يتعرف تلميذي عمواس ولا المجدليه المسيح ؟ مرقس 16: 12 ولوقا 24: 16 و 31 و يوحنا 20: 14



Holy_bible_1



الشبهة 



في لوقا 24: 16 لكن امسكت اعينهما عن معرفته 
وفي يوحنا 20: 14 و لما قالت هذا التفتت الى الوراء فنظرت يسوع واقفا و لم تعلم انه يسوع 
فاذا كان قام المسيح بجسده الحقيقي كما يقال فكيف لم يتعرف عليه وكيف يغير هيئته كما يقول مرقس 16: 12 وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ ظَهَرَ بِهَيْئَةٍ أُخْرَى لاثْنَيْنِ مِنْهُمْ، وَهُمَا يَمْشِيَانِ مُنْطَلِقَيْنِ إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ. 



الرد



شرحت سابقا في ملف 
هل ظهور واختفاء المسيح بعد القيامه ينكر انه قام بجسده الحقيقي 
ان المسيح قام بنفس جسده ونفس هياته بما فيها ايضا من اثار المسامير وطعنة الحربه ولكن هذا الجسد الذي دفع ثمن الخطية وتمم الفداء قام كجسد ممجد له سلطان علي الماده ولا يستطيع احد ان يراه الا بشروط هي الإيمان والمحبة والقداسة والرجاء وهذا ليكون للشخص بصيرة روحية يراه بها، وما يساعد علي وجود هذه البصيرة التناول من جسد الرب ودمه كما حدث مع كل تلاميذه و تلميذي عمواس، وهذه البصيرة تعطي أن نعرفه لا كشخص عادى، بل كإله، كما صرخ توما "ربي والهي" فالمسيح قام بجسد ممجد لا يستطيع أحد من البشر أن يعاينه ويتطلع إليه. ولكن في هذه الفترة لم يظهر مجد المسيح، لم يظهر هذا المجد ولكن لم يكن كل إنسان قادراً أن يرى المسيح وذلك بسبب خطايا البشر. كان هناك شروط ليرى أحد المسيح. ما عاد أحد يستطيع أن يراه إلاّ بالقدر الذي يسمح به هو. فالخطية جعلت إمكانياتنا الجسدية ضعيفة. وهذا ما نفهمه من قول الله "لا يراني الإنسان ويعيش" (خر20:33) فهو يعد القيامه بعد ان دفع ثمن الخطيه لايستطيع كل البشر ان يروه ولكن هو يظهر لمن يعطي لهم ان يتحملوا ظهوره.
ومن هذا نفهم انه هو نفس الجسد الحقيقي ولكنه بسلطانه علي الماده قادر علي ان يكون اكثر قوه فلا توجد عليه اثار تعب او ضعف او ارهاق فلا يدركه من يعرفه من اول لحظه 
وايضا كما قلت هو يسمح لمن يراه ويعطيهم البصيره ان يتحملوا ان يروه وهو يعطي هذه العطيه بدرجات حسب مشيئته وحسب ايمان الشخص الذي هو امامه ولهذا بطرس عرفه مباشره ومريم المجدليه ومريم الاخري في ظهوره الثاني لها عرفوه مباشره والتلاميذ في العلية الاحد مساء عرفوه مباشره وبعدها في الجليل وايضا عند بحيرة طبرية وفي اورشليم قبيل صعوده والخمسمائة اخ ويعقوب كل هؤلاء عرفوه مباشره 
اما مريم المجدليه في المره الاولي وتلميذي عمواس فكان عندهم مشكله ايمانية اضعفت بصيرتهم الروحيه فلم يدركوه وهذا التي ساشرحها هنا 
انجيل يوحنا 20
يبدا يوحنا الحبيب في شرح تفاصيل زيارة مريم المجدليه للمره الثانيه 
20: 1 و في اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية الى القبر باكرا و الظلام باق فنظرت الحجر مرفوعا عن القبر
وهذه هي الزياره الاولي ثم تبعتها زيارة ثانية بعد نص ساعه ولكن الملاحظ ان في وقت باكر يكون النور غير كافي فلو راي انسان اخر لا يستطيع ان يميزه بسبب قلة النور وهذه المنطقه بستان شجره كثيف ايضا وكل هذه عوامل تؤثر علي البصر وهذا هو العامل الاول
وكما رأينا يوحنا الحبيب في هذا المشهد يشرح موقف انسان يحتاج تصحيح الله لموقفه وهي المجدليه مثلما فعل قبل ذلك وايضا بعد ذلك في موقف توما 
20: 12 فنظرت ملاكين بثياب بيض جالسين واحدا عند الراس و الاخر عند الرجلين حيث كان جسد يسوع موضوعا 
وهنا في المره الثانيه يشرح ان مريم المجدليه رغم ان المره الاولي سمعت من الملاك الجالس علي الحجر وايضا الملاك الجالس عند الراس هي مره ثانيه لا تصدق اعينها واذانها وتدخل مره ثانيه وهنا نري سبب ثاني مهم لعدم تميزها للرب يسوع بالاضافه الي ضعف الرؤيا بسبب قلة النور ايضا ضعف البصيره الروحيه بسبب عدم الايمان ورفض تصديق الملائكة 
20: 13 فقالا لها يا امراة لماذا تبكين قالت لهما انهم اخذوا سيدي و لست اعلم اين وضعوه 
وهي في اسلوب غير مصدق لكلام الملاكين سابقا تقول انهم اخذوه رغم انها اخبرت بطرس من قليل عن موضوع انه غير موجود في القبر 
ونلاحظ ان الملاك لم يجيب علي سؤال المجدليه لانه سبق فاخبرها الرد المكلف به وهو انه ليس هو ههنا ولكنه قام فهي بعدم تصديقه لايحتاج ان يكرر مره اخري وهنا سبب ثالث وهو خيبة الامل 
20: 14 و لما قالت هذا التفتت الى الوراء فنظرت يسوع واقفا و لم تعلم انه يسوع 
وهذا اول ظهر للسيد المسيح كما اخبرنا مرقس البشير ولكن بسبب عدم تصديقها لقيامته لم تنفتح بصيرتها وتعرف انه هو يسوع . ومن العدد نفهم انه يتكلم من علي بعد وهذا سبب رابع لانها لم تميزه من اول نظره 
20: 15 قال لها يسوع يا امراة لماذا تبكين من تطلبين فظنت تلك انه البستاني فقالت له يا سيد ان كنت انت قد حملته فقل لي اين وضعته و انا اخذه 
وتكرر نفس الكلام التي سالته للملاك رغم انها سمعت من الملاك سابقا انه قام وتصر ان احدهم حمل جسد المسيح رغم ان اخر مثل يوحنا رائي الاكفان فصدق مباشره بانه قام . ومريم المجدليه كعادة النساء في هذا الوقت لا تنظر الي الرجال الغرباء فهي سمعت شخص من مسافه يكلمها فالتفتت ولكنها لم تثبت عليه النظر وهذا سبب انها ظنته البستاني فلم تنظر اليه جيدا وهذا سبب خامس وهو الحياء من النظر الي الغرباء 
والذي يؤكد ذلك انه لما عرفها بنفسه نظرت جيدا فيقول يوحنا 
20: 16 قال لها يسوع يا مريم فالتفتت تلك و قالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلم 
فهي لو كانت لا تزال تنظر اليه لما احتاج يوحنا ان يقول فالتفتت بل هذا التعبير يوضح انها لم تلتفت جيدا المره الاولي 
هذا مع وضع في العتبار الخوف والرهبة التي كانت موجوده عند كل التلاميذ والمريمات وهذا سبب سادس 
وهذا هو العدد الشهير الذي لقبت فيه السيد المسيح لقب رابوني الذي تفسيره يامعلم وهو عبريا رابوني . ولقب رابوني يدل علي انها لازالت متمسكه بالسيد المسيح علي انه فقط المعلم الصالح وليس الله الظاهر في الجسد 
20: 17 قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الى ابي و لكن اذهبي الى اخوتي و قولي لهم اني اصعد الى ابي و ابيكم و الهي و الهكم 
وهنا عاتبها السيد المسيح وقال لها لاتلمسيني الذي يعني في اليوناني لاتتمسكي بي اي لاتتمسك به فقط بمستوي المعلم . وهو يوضح انها ارادت ان تقترب منه فرفض عتابا لها وايضا يوحد انه بالفعل كان يكلمها علي مسافه بعيده 
ونلاحظ ان المسيح هو بهيئته المعروفه بنفس الشكل ولم تتغير ولهذا لم تساله المجدليه لماذا هو شكله متغير فهي ادركت ان خطأ عدم تمييزه من البدايه هو خطأها وليس لانه هو اخذ شكل اخر ولكن هو قام مرتديا ملابس اخري غير ملابسه المعتاده قبل الصلب ولهذا من صورة ملبسه من بعيد ظنته البستاني 
20: 18 فجاءت مريم المجدلية و اخبرت التلاميذ انها رات الرب و انه قال لها هذا 
ولايكمل معلمنا يوحنا التفاصيل لان في اثناء رجوعهما هي ومريم ام يعقوب لاقاهما الرب ولمستاه وسجدتا له فمعلمنا يوحنا الذي يركز علي مريم المجدليه وموقفها في حادثة القيامه ولهذا لم يذكر الموقف الذي ظهر فيه للمريمتان لان المجدليه تعلمت الدرس
فالاسباب نقدر ان نحصرها معا في 
1 ضعف الاضائة وكثافة شجر البستان ( والبكاء ايضا الذي يؤثر علي الرؤية 
2 ضعف الايمان والبصيره الروحية ( وهو اهم الاسباب ) 
3 خيبة الامل 
4 بعد المسافة 
5 لم تنظر اليه جيدا لحياءها من النظر لغريب 
6 الخوف والرهبة من الاحداث
7 اختلاف شكل الملابس من بعيد 



وهذا الموقف ايضا تكرر مع تليميذي عمواس الذين من الرهبة والانزعاج خرجوا من اورشليم الي قرية عمواس 
انجيل لوقا 24
24: 13 و اذا اثنان منهم كانا منطلقين في ذلك اليوم الى قرية بعيدة عن اورشليم ستين غلوة اسمها عمواس
لم يوضح الانجيل سبب انطلاق كليوباس ولوقا الرسولين ولكن قد يكون احداث صلب المسيح وتوعد اليهود من النيل بالتلاميذ وخبر القيامه الذي فهموه علي انه اختفاء جسد الرب سيسبب مشاكل كثيره فقد يكون ذهابهما هو نوع من الهروب 
ويكون من العوامل التي جعلتهم لم يتعرفوا علي المسيح وهو الخوف 
24: 14 و كانا يتكلمان بعضهما مع بعض عن جميع هذه الحوادث
ايضا يوضح الانجيل انهم كانوا منشغلين ولم يركزوا في هيئة من يسير معهم وهذا سبب ثاني 
24: 15 و فيما هما يتكلمان و يتحاوران اقترب اليهما يسوع نفسه و كان يمشي معهما 
24: 16 و لكن امسكت اعينهما عن معرفته
ضعف البصيره الروحية وهو من اهم الاسباب لان الانسان ينال حسب ايمانه والاعداد التاليه ستوضح ايضا هذا 
ولكن تعبير امسكت اعينهما يؤكد ان المسيح هو بحسده الحقيقي وبنفس هيئته ولم يتغير ممنظره او شبهه ولكن العيب في عينهم وليس في شكله 
24: 17 فقال لهما ما هذا الكلام الذي تتطارحان به و انتما ماشيان عابسين
وتعبير عابسين اي انهما لم ينظرا اليه ولكن علامات الحزن تغطي اعينهم وغالبا ينظرون الي الارض لوعورة الطريق وقلة الاضائة وايضا لانشغالهما بالاحداث 
24: 18 فاجاب احدهما الذي اسمه كليوباس و قال له هل انت متغرب وحدك في اورشليم و لم تعلم الامور التي حدثت فيها في هذه الايام 
24: 19 فقال لهما و ما هي فقالا المختصة بيسوع الناصري الذي كان انسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل و القول امام الله و جميع الشعب
وهنا تعبير محزن ان بعد كل هذا هما لايزالا يعتقدا ان يسوع مجرد نبي مقتدرا في الفعل والقول وهذا ضعف شديد في الايمان لان المسيح سبق واخبرهم انه ابن الله وانه هو المسيح . ولهذا لا يقدران بايمانهم الضعيف هذا ان يدركا يسوع المسيح القائم من الاموات إذاً هو عدم الإيمان الذي جعل عيونهم تُمْسَك. والمسيح كشف هذا صراحة أيها البطيئا القلوب في الإيمان وكيف إنفتحت أعينهما؟ بعد أن تناولا(30:24) فالتناول يعطى إنفتاح للعيون، ولكن لنلاحظ أنه قبل التناول قام المسيح بتعليمهما ليصيرا مستحقين ويزيل شكوكهما. والله أمسك أعينهما ليعلنا شكوكهما أي مرضهما للمسيح فيعلمهم فيشفيهم وبذلك يصيران مستحقين للتناول. ولكن المسيح بدأ معهما اولا بالاقناع العقلى. والإيمان أيضاً يفتح الأعين. 
24: 20 كيف اسلمه رؤساء الكهنة و حكامنا لقضاء الموت و صلبوه 
24: 21 و نحن كنا نرجو انه هو المزمع ان يفدي اسرائيل و لكن مع هذا كله اليوم له ثلاثة ايام منذ حدث ذلك
وهنا كلامهما يكشف سبب ضعف ايمانهما فهما لما رايا مثل بقية التلاميذ اعمال الرب يسوع القوية جدا وسلطانه ترجوا ان يكون يسوع هو المسيح المنتظر ابن الانسان الذي تنبا عنه دانيال الذي يفدي اسرائيل ولكنهم كانوا يفهمون خطأ الفداء فقد ظنوا ان الفداء هو تحرير اسرائيل عسكريا وليس فداء بالدم لكفارة الخطايا فعندما صلب ومات فقدوا ايمانهم ونزل مرتبة يسوع في نظرهم الي مرتبة مجرد نبي لانه لم يحقق فداء اسرائيل فكل هذا يؤكد سبب عدم تميزهم للرب يسوع هو ضعف ايمانهم وبصيرتهم الروحية 
24: 22 بل بعض النساء منا حيرننا اذ كن باكرا عند القبر 
24: 23 و لما لم يجدن جسده اتين قائلات انهن راين منظر ملائكة قالوا انه حي 
24: 24 و مضى قوم من الذين معنا الى القبر فوجدوا هكذا كما قالت ايضا النساء و اما هو فلم يروه
اي انهما رافضان لفكرة قيامته لضعف ايمانهما لهذا المسيح يوبخهما قائلا 
24: 25 فقال لهما ايها الغبيان و البطيئا القلوب في الايمان بجميع ما تكلم به الانبياء 
24: 26 اما كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتالم بهذا و يدخل الى مجده 
24: 27 ثم ابتدا من موسى و من جميع الانبياء يفسر لهما الامور المختصة به في جميع الكتب 
24: 28 ثم اقتربوا الى القرية التي كانا منطلقين اليها و هو تظاهر كانه منطلق الى مكان ابعد 
24: 29 فالزماه قائلين امكث معنا لانه نحو المساء و قد مال النهار فدخل ليمكث معهما
ايضا سبب رابع هو ضعف الاضائة لان الوقت نحو المساء 
24: 30 فلما اتكا معهما اخذ خبزا و بارك و كسر و ناولهما 
24: 31 فانفتحت اعينهما و عرفاه ثم اختفى عنهما
انفتحت اعينهما لاجل التناول من يده وايضا لانه يجلس مقابلهما اما في الطريق فان ملابسه متغيره عن ما اعتادوا عليه وقد تكون ملابسه تخفي وجهه بطريقه تجعل من ينظر اليه من الجانب وهم سائرين لا يرون وجهه 

24: 32 فقال بعضهما لبعض الم يكن قلبنا ملتهبا فينا اذ كان يكلمنا في الطريق و يوضح لنا الكتب 
فالاسباب نقدر ان نحصرها معا في 
1 ضعف الاضائة لان الوقت نحو المساء 
2 ضعف الايمان والبصيره الروحية ( وهو اهم الاسباب ) 
3 خيبة الامل 
4 الانشغال بامور اخري والنظر بالجانب 
5 الخوف والرهبة من الاحداث
6 اختلاف شكل الملابس 
7 العبوس والنظر الي الارض 



ولكن نلاحظ في كل ظهورات المسيح لم يساله احد لماذا هياته متغيره وهذا دليل ان هيئته لم تتغير علي الاطلاق الا ملابسه فقط وحتي في الحالتين السابقتين الذين لم يتعرفوا عليه في البدايه عندما عرفوه لم يشكوا لحظه في انه الرب نفس الجسد المادي ونفس المنظر 



الشاهد الثالث 
انجيل مرقس 16
وبعد ذلك ظهر بهيئة أخرى لاثنين منهم وهما يمشيان منطلقين إلى البرية. 
كلمة هيئة في النص اليوناني هي كلمة كلمة مورف التي تعبر عن طبيعة وليس مظهر خارجي 
(KJV) After that he appeared in another form unto two of them, as they walked, and went into the country.
(GNT-TR)μετα δε ταυτα δυσιν εξ αυτων περιπατουσιν εφανερωθη εν ετερα μορφη πορευομενοις εις αγρον
وهي تختلف عن كلمة ايقونا اليوناني التي تعبر عن صورة خارجية 
فنفهم من كلام مرقس البشير ان يتكلم ان طبيعة جسد المسيح مختلفه وهذه التي شرحتها تفصيلا في ملف 
هل ظهور واختفاء المسيح بعد القيامه ينكر انه قام بجسده الحقيقي 
فهو قام بجسده الحقيقي ولكن بطبيعه ممجده ولكن نفس الهيئة وهو من عظام ولحم ولكن له سلطان علي المادة 
وايضا مظهره من ناحية الملبس كان مختلف قليلا فهو كان يرتدي ملابس مختلفه فالمره الاولي ظنته مريم المجدليه البستاني والمره الثانيه ظنه تلميذي عمواس انه معلم من الكتبة او الناموسيين لانه 
انجيل لوقا 24
24: 25 فقال لهما ايها الغبيان و البطيئا القلوب في الايمان بجميع ما تكلم به الانبياء
وهذا لا يتحمله تلميذي عمواس من شخص غريب الا لو كان معلم لان يحق للمعلم ان يقيم التلاميذ ويشرح لهم خطاهم 
فهو يشرح لهم ولهذا من الواضح ان ملابسه تظهر انه احد الكتبه او الناموسيين 
24: 26 اما كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتالم بهذا و يدخل الى مجده 
24: 27 ثم ابتدا من موسى و من جميع الانبياء يفسر لهما الامور المختصة به في جميع الكتب 
24: 28 ثم اقتربوا الى القرية التي كانا منطلقين اليها و هو تظاهر كانه منطلق الى مكان ابعد 
24: 29 فالزماه قائلين امكث معنا لانه نحو المساء و قد مال النهار فدخل ليمكث معهما
24: 30 فلما اتكا معهما اخذ خبزا و بارك و كسر و ناولهما 
ومن عادة المعلم هو الذي يبارك فرغم انهما اضافاه عندهما الا انه هو الذي بارك الطعام وقسم وهذا يؤكد ان ملابسه كانت ملابس معلم يهودي 
والمعلمين اليهود ملابسهم مميزه بغطاء الراس 








ولهذا فبالفعل طبيعته ممجده وملابسه متغيره ولكن وجهه وجسده هو نفسه 
وقال المفسر جيل تعليقا 
This is not to be understood of any change in the shape of his body, or the features of his face; for as soon as their eyes were opened, which had been before held, they knew him perfectly well: whereas, if there had been such an alteration made in him, that he could not have been known for the same, there would have been no need of holding their eyes, that they should not know him, Luk_24:16. 
لايجب ان يفهم هذا علي انه تغيير في شكل جسده او ملامح وجهه لانه مباشره عندما فتحت اعينهم والتي كانت قبل ذلك ممسوكه عرفاه جيدا ولو كان هناك تغيير تم فيه لما تمكنا من معرفته مباشره بشخصه ولما كان هناك حاجة لعقد عيونهم لكي لا يعرفوه ( اولا في لوقا 24: 16 ) 



والمجد لله دائما"


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 أغسطس 2012)

(62) متى أُصعد المسيح إلى السماء ؟

هناك تناقض في هذه المسألة :

حسب إنجيل لوقا أن صعوده كان في نفس اليوم الذي قام فيه من بين الأموات [لوقا 24 : 36 _ 50 ]

لكن حسب سفر أعمال الرسل أن صعوده كان بعد 40 يوماً من قيامته ! [ 1 : 2-3 ]

----------------------------------------

(63) من أين أصعد المسيح ؟

هناك تناقض في هذه المسألة :

حسب إنجيل لوقا أن المسيح أصعد إلى السماء من بيت عنيا _ ضواحي أورشليم [ لوقا 24 : 50 ، 51 ] : (( وأخرجهم خارجاً إلي بيت عنيا ، ورفع يديه وباركهم ، وفيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم وصعد إلي السماء )) لكن حسب سفر أعمال الرسل أن المسيح أصعد إلى السماء من جبل الزيتون ! [ 1 : 9 _ 12 ] :

(( ولما قال هذا هذا ارتفع عنهم وهو ينظرون وأخذته سحابة عن أعينهم . . . حينئذ رجعوا إلي أورشليم من جبل الزيتون ))

ان لوقا كتب في إنجيله أن المسيح ارتفع من بيت عنيا وعندما كتب سفر اعمال الرسل جعل صعوده من جبل الزيتون .

ولكي تتأكد أيها القارىء الفطن من اختلاف جغرافية جبل الزيتون عن جغرافية بيت عنيا راجع خريطة أورشليم في أيام المسيح الموجودة في نهاية العهد الجديد لترى الاختلاف ولتعلم أن كتبة الاناجيل ليسوا ملهمين ولا معصمين !
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*الــــــرد الــمـــسيحى *
هل صعد المسيح في نفس اليوم ام بعد اربعين يوما ؟ متي 28 ولوقا 24 : 51 ويوحنا 20 و 21 واعمال 1: 3
@لايوجد فى النصوص الحرفية للانجيـــل بحسب رواته الاربعة ولا فى نصوص سفر الاعمال ما يمنع أو يحظرأو يناقض أو يصادر إمكانية صعود المسيح بدماء الصليب فور قيامته وإستعلانها فى فجر أحد القيامة وطوال الاربعين يوما والاربعين ليلة التى تلتها أما *صعوده المشهود الوداعى الرسمى الليتورجى الاحتفالى فى الساعة الثالثة من نهار صـُبح خميس الصعود الكبير المشهور*((من على قمه الصعود لجبل الزيتون المتاخمة لمدخل اورشاليم الشرقي وحدود بيت عنيا الشمالية الغربية)) -*فكان الصعود  الكبير الوداعى النهائي وكان لزاماً أن يتم مشهودا مشهورا مكرسا فاعلا نابضا فى مرأى ومسمع الكنيسة* هكذا.فحينما يقول المسيح القائم للمجدلية لا تمسكى بي هكذا لانى لم أصعد بعد إلى أبي -وقولى لاخوتى انى اصعد الى ابي الذى هو ابيكم والهى الذى هو الهكم  فهذا صعودا خاصا ليتورجيا سرائريا بالمسيح القائم رئيس كهنة الخيرات العتيدة ليدخل الى الاقداس بدم نفسه -بعدما صنع تطهيرا لخطايانا -فوجد فداءاً أبديا .حسبما اوضح الروح القدس الناطق بالروحانى بولس رسول الله.وهو تكرر طوال اربعين يوما بتكرار ظهورات المسيح-((فالفطرة والبديهه -تسأل وأين عاد وأين وكيف أصبح يقيم المسيح ويبيت لياليه مادام لا يقيم فى بيته ولا بين حواريه ولا مع أمه العذراء التى فى حوزة يوحنا الحبيب -بعد قيامته؟؟)).
* أما صعوده ضحى يوم الخميس الاربعيين من قيامته المجيدة فهو الصعود النهائي الوداعى الذى لا ظهورات ولا اعلانات ارضية محسوسة بعده  *
>> *طبعاً : مالا يعرفه المهاجم أو يعلمه ويتعامى عنه أن كل هذه الاحداث تحدث فى أوج أوان  الحجيج اليهودى إلى الفصح (العيد الذى يستمر ثمانية أيام أوله عظيم وأخره عظيم وأى سبت أسبوعى يقع فيه عظيم   )ويقوم فيه كل ذكور اليهود وجوبا بالنفر إلى أورشاليم - التى تصادف كونها مكان صلب وقيامة المسيح وتواجد حواريه الان وظهوراته لهم الان:والعيد لم يمض منه الا ثلاث ايام فمتبقي حوالى خمس ايام ..وهم موجودون فى علية البيت الذى اكلوا فيه العشاء الفصحى ..والمملوك لمارمرقس الانجيلي..وعددهم يناهز على أقل التقديرات 81من الرجال ماعدا النساء والاطفال ان وجدوا واغلبهم يهود ومنهم يونانيين متهودين لكن مساكنهم واوطانهم واسرهم فى القري اليهودية بالجليل بيت صيدا وكفرناحوم:::: وملحوظة علمية اخرى ان  بعد يوم الفصح اليهودى الاكبر اليوم الاول الذى يُذبح فيه خروف الفصح (عيد الباكوراه) يعدون سبعة اسابيع ويعيدون بعدها عيد الاسابيع (عيد الحصاد).(عيد الخمسين) الذى يقتضى الاحتفال به أيضا نفير الحجاج الذكور اليهود(ومنهم التلاميذ والرسل) بشئ من حصاد أراضيهم الزراعية إلى أؤرشاليم القدس إلى المعبد اليهودى الاعظم..يعنى تواجدهم فى مدينة اورشاليم ايضا *..
نكمل مع استاذنا :
Holy_bible_1
الشبهة
المُكث منذ القيامة حتى الإصعاد

ـ نفس اليوم:
في لوقا في نفس يوم قيامته (آخر يوم الأحد أو ليلة الاثنين):

لوقا 24: 51 » وَبَيْنَمَا كَانَ يُبَارِكُهُمْ، انْفَصَلَ عَنْهُمْ وَأُصْعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ. [وهذا يجعل كل الروايات الأخرى التي أخّرت صعوده ،روايات مُستحيلة ]. «.

ـ 40 يوماً: لكن في أعمال الرسل فقد ظل معهم 40 يوماً منذ قيامته حتى إصعاده:
أعمال الرسل 1: 3 »وَخِلاَلَ فَتْرَةِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْماً بَعْدَ آلامِهِ، ظَهَرَ لَهُمْ مَرَّاتٍ عَدِيدَةً،... 9قَالَ هَذَا وَارْتَفَعَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ بِمَشْهَدٍ مِنْهُمْ. «.

ـ حتّى بلوغ الجليل
متّى 28: 16 » وَأَمَّا التَّلاَمِيذُ الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ، فَذَهَبُوا إِلَى مِنْطَقَةِ الْجَلِيلِ، إِلَى الْجَبَلِ الَّذِي عَيَّنَهُ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ. 17فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ، سَجَدُوا لَهُ. «. [وهذا يناقض الأمر بالمكث بأورشليم حتى حلول الروح]

وهي مسافة بعيدة، حوالي مرحلتين، فلن يتمكنوا من رؤية المسيح بالجليل

>>>>*>الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرد*
الحقيقه هذه شبهة لا اصل لها لان لوقا البشير لم يقل ان صعود المسيح كان في نفس اليوم ولكن لوقا البشير وضح احداث اول يوم لظهور رب المجد بالكامل في انجيله ثم يختصر الاحداث ما بعد ذلك الي تركيزه علي الصعود وهذا قد شرحته تفصيلا في ملف

ظهورات رب المجد

والامر الثاني هو ان لوقا البشير هو كاتب انجيل لوقا وهو كاتب اعمال الرسل فهو لايناقض نفسه فهو كاتب الاثنين ولكن ما تكلم عنه باختصار في انجيله يتكلم عنه بتفصيل اكثر في سفر الاعمال

اما يوحنا الحبيب لا يشرح بتفصيل احداث اول يوم من قيامة رب المجد ولكن يكمل الاحداث بعد ذلك بطريقه تكميلية رائعه

انجيل لوقا 24

24: 33 فقاما في تلك الساعة و رجعا الى اورشليم و وجدا الاحد عشر مجتمعين هم و الذين معهم
24: 34 و هم يقولون ان الرب قام بالحقيقة و ظهر لسمعان
24: 35 و اما هما فكانا يخبران بما حدث في الطريق و كيف عرفاه عند كسر الخبز
24: 36 و فيما هم يتكلمون بهذا وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم و قال لهم سلام لكم
24: 37 فجزعوا و خافوا و ظنوا انهم نظروا روحا
24: 38 فقال لهم ما بالكم مضطربين و لماذا تخطر افكار في قلوبكم
24: 39 انظروا يدي و رجلي اني انا هو جسوني و انظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم و عظام كما ترون لي
24: 40 و حين قال هذا اراهم يديه و رجليه
24: 41 و بينما هم غير مصدقين من الفرح و متعجبين قال لهم اعندكم ههنا طعام
24: 42 فناولوه جزءا من سمك مشوي و شيئا من شهد عسل
24: 43 فاخذ و اكل قدامهم

الي هنا لوقا البشير يتكلم عن احداث ظهور رب المجد في اورشليم قبل مغادرتهم الي الجليل

ولكن نلاحظ لغة لوقا البشير بدات تتغير باتجاه الكلام الاجمالي فيقول

24: 44 و قال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به و انا بعد معكم انه لا بد ان يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى و الانبياء و المزامير
24: 45 حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب

فالمسيح لم يشرح لهم الكتب وموسي والانبياء والمزامير كلها في دقائق ولكن هذا استغرق زمن طويل وهو فترة بقية الاربعين يوم

اذا فكلام لوقا البشير رغم انه لايشرح تفصيل الا انه يوضح ان الامر استغرف فتره طويل وان لم يحددها

وعند هذا يوجد فاصل زمني وهو رحلتهم الي الجليل وتعليم المسيح لهم ثم رجوعهم من الجليل وكلامه معهم قبل صعوده

24: 46 و قال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب و هكذا كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتالم و يقوم من الاموات في اليوم الثالث
24: 47 و ان يكرز باسمه بالتوبة و مغفرة الخطايا لجميع الامم مبتدا من اورشليم
24: 48 و انتم شهود لذلك
24: 49 و ها انا ارسل اليكم موعد ابي فاقيموا في مدينة اورشليم الى ان تلبسوا قوة من الاعالي
24: 50 و اخرجهم خارجا الى بيت عنيا و رفع يديه و باركهم
24: 51 و فيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم و اصعد الى السماء
24: 52 فسجدوا له و رجعوا الى اورشليم بفرح عظيم
24: 53 و كانوا كل حين في الهيكل يسبحون و يباركون الله امين



فالرحلة التي لم يتكلم عن تفصيلاها لوقا البشير في انجيله ولكن تكلم عنها في الاعمال

سفر اعمال الرسل 1

1: 1 الكلام الاول انشاته يا ثاوفيلس عن جميع ما ابتدا يسوع يفعله و يعلم به
1: 2 الى اليوم الذي ارتفع فيه بعدما اوصى بالروح القدس الرسل الذين اختارهم
1: 3 الذين اراهم ايضا نفسه حيا ببراهين كثيرة بعدما تالم و هو يظهر لهم اربعين يوما و يتكلم عن الامور المختصة بملكوت الله
1: 4 و فيما هو مجتمع معهم اوصاهم ان لا يبرحوا من اورشليم بل ينتظروا موعد الاب الذي سمعتموه مني))

وفي نهاية الاربعين يوم بعد ان ذهبوا الي الجليل وعادوا منها اوصاهم ان بعد صعوده لا يبرحوا من اورشليم حتي ياتي الروح القدس
وايضا تكلم عنها متي البشير ويوحنا الحبيب

انجيل متي 28

7 وَاذْهَبَا سَرِيعًا قُولاَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: إِنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. هَا هُوَ يَسْبِقُكُمْ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. هُنَاكَ تَرَوْنَهُ. هَا أَنَا قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمَا».
8 فَخَرَجَتَا سَرِيعًا مِنَ الْقَبْرِ بِخَوْفٍ وَفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ، رَاكِضَتَيْنِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ.
9 وَفِيمَا هُمَا مُنْطَلِقَتَانِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ إِذَا يَسُوعُ لاَقَاهُمَا وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمَا». فَتَقَدَّمَتَا وَأَمْسَكَتَا بِقَدَمَيْهِ وَسَجَدَتَا لَهُ.
10 فَقَالَ لَهُمَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَخَافَا. اِذْهَبَا قُولاَ لإِخْوَتِي أَنْ يَذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ، وَهُنَاكَ يَرَوْنَنِي».

28: 16 و اما الاحد عشر تلميذا فانطلقوا الى الجليل الى الجبل حيث امرهم يسوع


اولا امرهم بالذهاب للجليل وبعدها يعودوا ويقيموا في اورشليم ويكون مكان اقامتهم المستمره

ويبداؤا خدمتهم من اورشليم بعد قبول الروح القدس

والجليل ليجددهم ويذكرهم باختياره لهم

جاءت الدعوة أن يلتقي الكل به في "الجليل"، التي تعني "العبور". فإن كان السيد قام من بين الأموات إنما ليعبر بنا من الموت إلى الحياة، ومن الألم إلى مجد القيامة، ومن إنساننا القديم إلى الحياة الجديدة التي صارت لنا فيه. ويرى القديس أغسطينوس أن الجليل وهي تعني "العبور"، تعني عبور التلاميذ إلى الأمم للكرازة بينهم بعد أن فتح لهم الطريق، بقوله "ها أنا أسبقكم إلى الجليل".

ولكن متي البشير لا يتكلم عن صعود رب المجد هو توقف عند مقابلتهم له في الجليل

ومن ذهابهم الي الجليل ورجوعهم هذا ما شرحه لوقا البشير نفسه في الاعمال وايضا يوحنا الحبيب في انجيله

انجيل يوحنا

21: 1 بعد هذا اظهر ايضا يسوع نفسه للتلاميذ على بحر طبرية ظهر هكذا
21: 14 هذه مرة ثالثة ظهر يسوع لتلاميذه بعدما قام من الاموات
21: 24 هذا هو التلميذ الذي يشهد بهذا و كتب هذا و نعلم ان شهادته حق
21: 25 و اشياء اخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع ان كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست اظن ان العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة امين



فبهذا تاكدنا ان المبشرين يكملون بعضهم وما تكلم عنه باختصار مبشر تكلم عنه بشيئ من التفصيل المبشر الثاني وادعاء ان هناك تناقض بين الصعود في نفس اليوم في انجيل لوقا ام بعد اربعين يوم في الاعمال هذا خطأ لان لوقا كاتب الاثنين ولوقا البشير يتكلم باختصار في انجيله وبتفصيل اكثر في الاعمال



واخيرا المعني الروحي

من تفسير ابونا تادرس واقوال الاباء

يقدم لنا لوقا البشير خدمة السيد المسيح لتلاميذه بظهوره لهم دفعات كثيرة خلال الأربعين يومًا، مؤكدًا لهم أنه حي ببراهين كثيرة، ومحدثًا إياهم عن ملكوت الله. خدمته في هذه الفترة مختلفة تمامًا عن خدمته خلال الثلاث سنوات السابقة. لم يعد يقدم أشفية وإقامة موتى، ولا عظات للجماهير، ولا حوار معه، إنما أعلن بكل وسيلة عن حقيقة شخصه أنه غالب العالم الشرير والموت والشيطان، من يقتنيه يقتني الغلبة والنصرة، ويتمتع بالحياة الجديدة المُقامة، بكونها عبورًا إلى عربون السماء، وتمتعًا بالمجد السماوي الداخلي.
التعبير اليوناني للكلمتين "ببراهين كثيرة tekmhrion" يعنى "علامات مُلزمة"، أو "علامات لا تُقاوم" أو "معصومة من الخطأ"infallible proofs. فإن كانت القيامة هو عصب الإيمان والخلاص، بدونها يُفقد الصليب دوره، لهذا قدم السيد المسيح براهين كثيرة لتأكيدها، أما هذه البراهين أو العلامات التي لا تُقاوم فهي:
1.       كانت ظهوراته لأشخاصٍ مختلفين وفي أوقات متباينة (1 كو 15) خلال فترة دامت أربعين يومًا، هي إعلانات لا يمكن أن تحمل أي نوعٍ من الخداع، بل كانت تجتذب من يلتقون به. ربط السيد ظهوراته بآلامه وصلبه، إذ كشفت عن مجد الصليب بتأكيد قيامته، فصار التلاميذ يعتزون بالقول: "بعدما تألم"، فما كان يمكنهم التمتع بمجد هذه الظهورات الإلهية وإدراك حقيقة شخص السيد المسيح ورسالته لو لم يجتز الألم. هي طريق مجده، أي طريق تحقيق رسالته كمخلصٍ لنا، به ومعه نجتاز الألم لنعبر إلى الأمجاد. "إن كنا نتألم معه لكي نتمجد أيضًا معه" (رو 8: 17). "باحثين أي وقت أو ما الوقت الذي كان يدل عليه روح المسيح الذي فيهم (الأنبياء)، إذ سبق فشهد بالآلام التي للمسيح والأمجاد التي بعدها" (1 بط 1: 11). هكذا صار الألم طريق المجد الحقيقي، إذ يقول الرسول: "كما اشتركتم في آلام المسيح، افرحوا لكي تفرحوا في استعلان مجده أيضا مبتهجين" (1 بط 4: 13)[6]. هنا ندرك سرّ اعتزاز الكنيسة بالتعبير "آلامك المحيية"، وتكراره يوميًا في صلوات السواعي وفي الليتورجيات الكنسية كسرّ خلاصنا ومجدنا الأبدي.
2.       عدم توقعهم لقيامته (يو 20: 25؛ لو 24: 19-24) أكد أن ظهوراته لم تكن عن أوهامٍ أو خيالاتٍ أو تصوراتٍ كانت مسبقة في أذهانهم.
v     قضى أربعين يومًا بعد القيامة بدخل ويخرج، يأكل ويشرب، دون أن يجوع أو يعطش، وإنما كشهادة لتأكيد حقيقة جسده الذي لم يعد في عوز، إنما يأكل ويشرب وهو حامل سلطان... لم يعد بعد معهم في شركة الضعف البشري[7].
القديس أغسطينوس
3.       ظهر لهم كصديقٍ ورفيقٍ لهم، ولكن على مستوى جديدٍ وفائقٍ. لقد أكل وشرب معهم، ولكن ليس كحياةٍ يوميةٍ عاديةٍ، كما كان قبل قيامته.
4.       لقاؤه مع تلاميذه في الجليل كما عيَّن لهم. لقد رأوا ذاك الذي عاشوا معه قرابة ثلاث سنوات عن قربٍ شديدٍ، يعرفونه حق المعرفة.
5.       خضوع جسده للمس، ليصرخ كلٍ منهم في أعماقه مع توما الرسول قائلاً: "ربي وإلهي".
6.       لم تكن ظهورات مجردة، بل قدم لهم أحاديثه عن ملكوت الله الذي بدأوا يدركونه بمفهومٍ جديدٍ بعد تمتعهم بالقائم من الأموات والحوار معهم.
ملكوت الله: ما قدمه السيد المسيح لتلاميذه خلال هذه الفترة كرصيدٍ حيٍ لكرازتهم هو الكشف عن سرّ صليبه والتمتع بقوة قيامته. يقدم ذاته لهم بكونه المصلوب القائم من الأموات. بهذا صار ملكوت الله منظورًا ومسموعًا وملموسًا بالمسيح القائم من الأموات. وبهذا يترنم التلاميذ: "الذي سمعناه، الذي رأيناه بعيوننا، الذي شاهدناه، ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة" (1 يو 1:1). فالشهادة العملية لقيامته من الأموات هي الجانب العملي لخبرة ملكوت الله فينا. أو بمعنى آخر ملكوت الله في جوهره هو اتحاد مع المسيح المصلوب القائم من الأموات والصاعد إلى السماوات.
قبل قيامته لم يكن التلاميذ قادرين على إدراك أسرار السيد المسيح، لذا قال لهم: "إن لي أمورًا كثيرة أيضًا لأقول لكم، ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن" (يو 16: 12). أما وقد صارت القيامة واقعًا يمكنهم أن يتلمسوه، لم يعد يقول لهم: "أحتى الآن لا تفهمون... كيف لا تفهمون؟" (مت 16: 9، 11)، إنما "فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب" (لو 24: 45).
v     لم يكن دائمًا معهم في هذه الفترة كما كان قبل القيامة. إذ لم يقل الكاتب: "أربعون يومًا" وإنما "خلال الأربعين يومًا". كان يأتي ويختفي ليقودهم إلى مفاهيم علوية، ولم يسمح لهم أن يتطلعوا إليه بنفس الطريقة السابقة، بل يقدم لهم مقاييس تؤكد أمرين: الإيمان بحقيقة قيامته، وإدراكه بأنه أعظم من أن يكون إنسانُا. في نفس الوقت، هذان الأمران متعارضان، فلكي نؤمن بقيامته إنما يتحقق ذلك بكون شخصيته بشرية، والأمر الثاني علي خلاف ذلك. ومع هذا فإن النتيجتين لهما فاعليتهما، كل منهما في الوقت المناسب لها[8].
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
يرى القديس أغسطينوس أن حياتنا على الأرض يمثلها الرقم 40، حيث نلتزم بتنفيذ الوصايا العشرة فنبلغ كمال التطويبات، وأن نمارسها في كل أركان المسكونة أو جهاتها الأربع (الشرق والغرب والشمال والجنوب) أي أينما وجدنا (10 × 4 =40)
v     يشير هذا الرقم (40) إلى الحياة التي تعملون فيها في هذا العالم[9].
القديس أغسطينوس
والمجد لله دائما
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11407

>>>>>>>>>>>و  *الرد المسيحى على الشبهه التالية*

هل صعد المسيح من بيت عنيا ام من جبل الزيتون لوقا 24: 50 و اعمال 1: 12

Holy_bible_1


الشبهة
الصعود حسب لوقا من بيت عنيا ضواحي أورشليم،
[لوقا 24: 50 » ثُمَّ اقْتَادَهُمْ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْمَدِينَةِ إِلَى بَيْتِ عَنْيَا. وَبَارَكَهُمْ رَافِعاً يَدَيْهِ. 51وَبَيْنَمَا كَانَ يُبَارِكُهُمْ، انْفَصَلَ عَنْهُمْ وَأُصْعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ ]. «.
لكن بأعمال الرسل 1 (12) كان الصعود من جبل الزيتون:
» ثُمّ رَجَعَ الرُّسُلُ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ الْمَعْرُوفِ بِجَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ «.

>>>>>>>*الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرد المسيحى *
الحقيقه لا يوجد تناقض في هذا الامر وكاتب العددين هما لوقا البشير لانه هو كاتب انجيل لوقا وهو كاتب سفر اعمال الرسل ومن يدرس بيت عنيا جيدا يتاكد من هذا ويعرف ان جبل الزيتون علي حدودها ولكن الدراسه اكثر ستؤكد لنا انه لا يوجد تناقض

*بيت عنيا
اسم ارامي معناه "بيت البؤس أو البائس" وهي قرية إلى الجنوب الشرقي من جبل الزيتون على بعد ميلين من أورشليم تقريباً.
فجبل الزيتون هو بين بيت عنيا وبين اورشليم وهو تابع لمنطقة بيت عنيا من الناحية الشرقية ومقابل اورشليم من الناحية الغربية له ومن الناحية الشرقيه لاورشليم

وجبل الزيتون الي اورشليم ست غلوات او سبع غلوات فهو اقرب الي بيت عنيا عن اورشليم فمن يذهب الي جبل الزيتون يعتبر علي حدود بيت عنيل

وفي الحقيقة أن هذا الجبل عبارة عن سلسلة من الجبال تمتد بعض سلاسله إلى الميل طولاً، وله رؤوس ستة تسمى تلالاً أو قمماً، منها قمتان جانبيتان:

1- قمة ممتدة في الشمال الغربي وترتفع إلى 737ر2 قدماً تسمى حسب تسمية يوسيفس تل سكوبس.

2- قمة ممتدة في الجنوب الغربي وترتفع إلى 549ر2 قدماً وتسمى تل المشورة الرديئة نسبة إلى التقليد الذي يقول بأن قيافا كان يحتفظ ببيت ريفي في هذا الجانب، وفيه تمت مشورته مع الكهنة على قتل المسيح (يو 11: 47-53).

3-قمة في الشمال ترتفع إلى 723ر2 قدماً وتسّمى في الوقت الحاضر كرم السيد، وكانت تدعى قبلاً تل الجليل نسبة على نزول الجليليين في هذه البقعة أيام الأعياد والمواسم، أو ربما بسبب الاعتقاد الذي تبلور في القرن الرابع عشر عن ارتفاع المسيح من هناك، بناء على قول الملاكين للرسل "أيها الرجال الجليلييون".

4- قمة الصعود وهي في مواجهة الباب الشرقي لأورشليم وترتفع إلى 643ر2 قدماً فوق سطح البحر، وقد عرفت بهذا الاسم من عام 315 م. وقد توّج قسطنطين هذه القمة بقبة وبكنيسة عظيمة، وقد تكاثرت الكنائس هناك باسم كنيسة الصعود.

5-قمة الأنبياء نسبة إلى وجود قبور الأنبياء على جانبها.

6-قمة المعصية نسبة إلى الاعتقاد أنه هناك بني سليمان مذابحه الوثنية لزوجاته الوثنيات.

وتعتبر قمة الصعود من قمة تل الأنبياء حتى أن بعضهم يعتبرها قمة واحدة.

ولا توجد بين الرؤوس الأربعة الأخيرة انخفاضات عميقة، وقد كان جبل الزيتون مكسواً قديماً بالزيتون والتين والبطم والسنديان، وبالنخل في بعض المواضع كبيت عنيا. وكانت بقرب قمته شجرتان من الأرز وتحتها أربعة حوانيت لبيع الحمام لخدمة الهيكل، ولم يبقى من كل ذلك شيء سوى الزيتون والتين.

فمنا هذا من يتكلم عن جبل الزيتون ويطلق علي المنطقه بيت عنيا هذا ليس خطا

ثانيا لغويا

الحقيقه العدد في اليوناني اكثر دقه فهو لا يقول الي بيت عنيا بل يقول مقربه من بيت عنيا ويستخدم كلمة ايوس الي مقربه من

لوقا

24: 50 و اخرجهم خارجا الى بيت عنيا و رفع يديه و باركهم

(G-NT-TR (Steph)+) εξηγαγεν he led 1806 V-2AAI-3S δε And 1161 CONJ αυτους them 846 P-APM εξω out 1854 ADV εως as far as 2193 CONJ εις to 1519 PREP βηθανιαν Bethany 963 N-ASF και and 2532 CONJ επαρας he lifted up 1869 V-AAP-NSM τας 3588 T-APF χειρας hands 5495 N-APF αυτου them 846 P-GSM ευλογησεν and blessed 2127 V-AAI-3S αυτους . 846 P-APM

اي انهم لم يصلوا الي بيت عنيا ولكنهم من اورشليم خرجوا واتجهوا الي جبل الزيتون مقربه من بيت عنيا

(KJV) And he led them out as far as to Bethany, and he lifted up his hands, and blessed them.

واعتقد بهذا لايوجد اي بقية من الشبهة لان المعني واضح تماما الان

سفر اعمال الرسل

1: 12 حينئذ رجعوا الى اورشليم من الجبل الذي يدعى جبل الزيتون الذي هو بالقرب من اورشليم على سفر سبت

وعرفنا ان جبل الزيتون هو في حدود بيت عنيا وعلي مقربه منها وهم لم يدخلوا بيت عنيا ولكن صعدوا الي جبل الزيتون علي مقربه من بيت عنيا ورجعوا من هناك الي اورشليم



واخيرا المعني الروحي
قلنا أن "بيت عنيا" تعني "بيت العناء" أو"بيت الطاعة"، فإنه قد أراد أن يصعد إلى السماء عند بيت عنيا، عند جبل الزيتون، حتى كل من يود أن يرتفع قلبه إلى السماء يلزمه أن يحتمل معه "العناء" ويشاركه الألم، كما يحمل سمة الطاعة التي للابن نحو أبيه. يمكننا أن نقول بأنه من أجل عصياننا نزل من السماء، وبطاعته رفعنا إلى سماواته.
لقد رفع يديه الحاملتين لآثار الجراح ببركة صليبه، مقدّمًا دمه المبذول ثمنًا لرفعهم معه.
العجيب أن التلاميذ لم يحزنوا على صعود الرب ومفارقته لهم حسب الجسد، إنما رجعوا إلى أورشليم بفرحٍ عظيمٍ، إذ أدركوا أنه حيث يوجد الرأس تكون الأعضاء، وما تمتع به السيد المسيح إنما هو باسم الكنيسة كلها ولحسابها.


والمجد لله دائم
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11408


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 أغسطس 2012)

شبههات وإفتراءات وضلال مبين  والرد عليهم 
الخلط - أقصد الشبهه:-""

(64) تفيد رواية متى [ 28 : 19 ] أن المسيح أمر تلاميذه بالذهاب ، ليكرزوا في كل الأمم لكن رواية لوقا [ 24 : 49 ] تفيد أن المسيح أمرهم بالمكث في أورشليم قائلاً لهم : (( فأقيموا في اورشليم الي أن تحل عليكم القوة من العلى ))

-------------------------------------------

(65) روى مرقس في [ 16 : 20 ] أن التلاميذ ، بعد أن ارتفع عنهم المسيح ، خرجوا ، فبشروا في كل مكان ، فكذبه لوقا في [ 24: 53 ] وصرح بأنهم كانوا كل حين في الهيكل ، يسبحون الله""))--إنتهى الاقتباس والالتباس.
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
>>>*>الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرد المسيحى 
*
لا أدرى إذا كان الزميل  يعى ما يقول أم يقول  مالا يعييه ولا يفهمه .
>السيد الرب يسوع المسيح إبان إجتماعه الاخير -  بالجــســد- فى عالمنا الفانى  برسله الاطهار هيئة الاثنى عشر وتحوى 11رجلا وهيئة ال (سبعين) وتحوى 70 رجلا غير الاخوة من التلاميذ الناشئين والموعوظين والنساء والصبيان والاطفال من الجنسين -وكانوا فى قاعة علوية مطهرة ومخصصة للعبادة ومفروشة للإعاشة (إسمها عــّـلـــيــة) وواجهتها تستقبل المعبد اليهودى الاكبر المتأخم لها على صهوة جبل صهيون الاورشاليمى ..
أوصي تلاميذه وصاياه الاخيرة بعد أت نضجوا فكريا وإيمانيا وعقائديا أن لا يبرحوا  مدينة أورشاليم التى هم الان متواجدون فيها- أى أن يكونوا فى حالة أقرب للاجتماع الدائم والاعتصام المستمر -بالصلاوات الجماعية إلى  أن يتلبسوا  قوة من الاعالى وحينئذٍ ينتشروا لحمل مالديهم من عقيدة وبشارة ورسالة لكل أقاصي الارض-أى  الا يذهبوا  إلى الكرازة العالمية قبل أن يتزودوا بالقوة التى تحل عليهم من عند الله.وحينئذٍ يذهبون ...
وهو ماتم فعلا فى يوم الخمسين بعد10 أيام من هذا الحوار.
وأمضوا هذه المدة من اليوم رقم 40 من قيامته الى اليوم رقم 50 =10  فى العبادة  الفردية والجماعية فى البيوت وفى الساحات المسموح لهم بدخولها كعابدين يهود (هذا مظهرهم امام الامة اليهودية)فى المعبد اليهودى الاعظم فى عبادة الله والتسبيح له على أساس ما تأهلوا له من عطايا وما نالوه من وعد.ما الغريب أو الطلاسم فى هذا ؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 أغسطس 2012)

جاء في سفر أعمال الرسل [ 9 : 7 ] ان المسافرين مع بولس حينما ظهر له المسيح وهو في الطريق إلي دمشق : (( وقفوا صامتين يسمعون الصوت ولا ينظرون أحداً ))

إلا اننا نجد في موضع آخر أن الذين كانوا مع بولس نظروا النور ولم يسمعوا الصوت ! سفر أعمال الرسل [ 22 : 9 ] : (( والذين كانوا معي نظروا النور وارتعبوا ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الذي كلمني ))



وصدق الله العظيم إذ يقول : (( ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيــه اختلافاً كثيــراً
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
]]الرد المسيحى :
اختلاف قصة ظهور المسيح لشاول

Holy_bible_1

الشبهة

تناقض رواية رؤيته للمسيح
Acts:26:14: 14 فلما سقطنا جميعنا على الارض سمعت صوتا يكلمني ويقول باللغة العبرانية شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني.صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس. (SVD)
Acts:9 7 واما الرجال المسافرون معه فوقفوا صامتين يسمعون الصوت ولا ينظرون احدا. (SVD)
Acts:22:9: 9 والذين كانوا معي نظروا النور وارتعبوا ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الذي كلمني. (SVD) 
Acts:26:14: 14 فلما سقطنا جميعنا على الارض سمعت صوتا يكلمني ويقول باللغة العبرانية شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني.صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس. (SVD)
على مزاجه



>>>*>> الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرد*

الاعداد

اعمال 9

3 وَفِي ذَهَابِهِ حَدَثَ أَنَّهُ اقْتَرَبَ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ فَبَغْتَةً أَبْرَقَ حَوْلَهُ نُورٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، 
4 فَسَقَطَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَسَمِعَ صَوْتًا قَائِلاً لَهُ:«شَاوُلُ، شَاوُلُ! لِمَاذَا تَضْطَهِدُنِي؟» 
5 فَقَالَ:«مَنْ أَنْت يا سَيِّدُ؟» فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ:«أَنَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي أَنْتَتَضْطَهِدُهُ. صَعْبٌ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَرْفُسَ مَنَاخِسَ». 
6 فَقَاَلَ وَهُوَ مُرْتَعِدٌ وَمُتَحَيِّرٌ:«يَارَبُّ، مَاذَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ؟»فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ:«قُمْ وَادْخُلِ الْمَدِينَةَ فَيُقَالَ لَكَ مَاذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تَفْعَلَ». 
7 وَأَمَّا الرِّجَالُ الْمُسَافِرُونَ مَعَهُ فَوَقَفُوا صَامِتِينَ، يَسْمَعُونَ الصَّوْتَ وَلاَ يَنْظُرُونَ أَحَدًا. 
8 فَنَهَضَ شَاوُلُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ، وَكَانَ وَهُوَ مَفْتُوحُ الْعَيْنَيْنِ لاَ يُبْصِرُ أَحَدًا. فَاقْتَادُوهُ بِيَدِهِ وَأَدْخَلُوهُ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ. 
9 وَكَانَ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ لاَ يُبْصِرُ، فَلَمْ يَأْكُلْ وَلَمْ يَشْرَبْ.

اعمال 22

6 فَحَدَثَ لِي وَأَنَا ذَاهِبٌ وَمُتَقَرِّبٌ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ أَنَّهُ نَحْوَ نِصْفِ النَّهَارِ، بَغْتَةً أَبْرَقَ حَوْلِي مِنَ السَّمَاءِ نُورٌ عَظِيمٌ. 
7 فَسَقَطْتُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا قَائِلاً لِي: شَاوُلُ، شَاوُلُ،! لِمَاذَا تَضْطَهِدُنِي؟ 
8 فَأَجَبْتُ: مَنْ أَنْتَ يَا سَيِّدُ؟ فَقَالَ لِي: أَنَا يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ الَّذِي أَنْتَ تَضْطَهِدُهُ. 
9 وَالَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعِي نَظَرُوا النُّورَ وَارْتَعَبُوا، وَلكِنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا صَوْتَ الَّذِي كَلَّمَنِي. 
10 فَقُلْتُ: مَاذَا أَفْعَلُ يَارَبُّ؟ فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: قُمْ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ، وَهُنَاكَ يُقَالُ لَكَ عَنْ جَمِيعِ مَا تَرَتَّبَ لَكَ أَنْ تَفْعَلَ. 
11 وَإِذْ كُنْتُ لاَ أُبْصِرُ مِنْ أَجْلِ بَهَاءِ ذلِكَ النُّورِ، اقْتَادَنِي بِيَدِي الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعِي، فَجِئْتُ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ

اعمال 26

12 «وَلَمَّا كُنْتُ ذَاهِبًا فِي ذلِكَ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ، بِسُلْطَانٍ وَوَصِيَّةٍ مِنْ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ، 
13 رَأَيْتُ فِي نِصْفِ النَّهَارِ فِي الطَّرِيقِ، أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ، نُورًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ لَمَعَانِ الشَّمْسِ، قَدْ أَبْرَقَ حَوْلِي وَحَوْلَ الذَّاهِبِينَ مَعِي. 
14 فَلَمَّا سَقَطْنَا جَمِيعُنَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، سَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا يُكَلِّمُنِي وَيَقُولُ بِاللُّغَةِ الْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ: شَاوُلُ، شَاوُلُ! لِمَاذَا تَضْطَهِدُنِي؟ صَعْبٌ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَرْفُسَ مَنَاخِسَ .
15 فَقُلْتُ أَنَا: مَنْ أَنْتَ يَا سَيِّدُ؟ فَقَالَ: أَنَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي أَنْتَ تَضْطَهِدُهُ. 
16 وَلكِنْ قُمْ وَقِفْ عَلَى رِجْلَيْكَ لأَنِّي لِهذَا ظَهَرْتُ لَكَ، لأَنْتَخِبَكَ خَادِمًا وَشَاهِدًا بِمَا رَأَيْتَ وَبِمَا سَأَظْهَرُ لَكَ بِهِ، 
17 مُنْقِذًا إِيَّاكَ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ وَمِنَ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ أَنَا الآنَ أُرْسِلُكَ إِلَيْهِمْ، 
18 لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَهُمْ كَيْ يَرْجِعُوا مِنْ ظُلُمَاتٍ إِلَى نُورٍ، وَمِنْ سُلْطَانِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِلَى اللهِ، حَتَّى يَنَالُوا بِالإِيمَانِ بِي غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا وَنَصِيبًا مَعَ الْمُقَدَّسِينَ.

الاعتراض الاول هل الذين صاحبوا شاول سمعوا ام لم يسمعوا وهل نظروا ام لم ينظروا؟

يوضح لنا كاتب الوحي انه ظهر له ضوء عظيم ابرق حوله والبرق يصاحبة دائما رعد بصوت عظيم حشب شدة البرق وهذا النور استمر فترة كافيه لان يرتعدوا وكانت كافيه ان يظهر و يتكلم فيها السيد المسيح مع شاول المختار فالذين كانوا مع شاول سمعوا صوت الرعد وشاهدوا الضوء القوي للبرق المبهر ولكنهم لم يسمعوا السيد المسيح ولم يبصروه وهو يتكلم مع شاول. لذلك يوضح سفر اعمال الرسل في الاصحاح التاسع ان الذين مع شاول كانوا صامتين لانهم يسمعون صوت الرعد فهو صوت رعد حقيقي وليس تخيلي لشاول ولكنهم لم يروا السيد المسيح الذي ظهر لشاول فقد قال الرسول بولس: "آخر الكل ظهر لي أنا أيضًا" (1 كو 5: 8)، كما قال: "ألم أرَ يسوع المسيح ربنا؟" (1كو 9:1)، كما أعلن برنابا كيف رأى شاول الرب في الطريق (أع 9: 27). وفي اعمال الرسل الاصحاح الثاني والعشرين يخبرنا انهم شاهدوا نور البرق فيؤكد ان هذا الموقف حقيقي وليس تهيؤات ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت السيد المسيح الموجه لشاول فقط.


الاعتراض الثاني هل الذين صاحبوا شاول سقطوا ام سقط شاول لوحده

يؤكد كاتب الوحي ان شاول هو اكثر واحد تاثر بهذا الظهور لانه هو الذي تكلم مع السيد المسيح ولذلك استمر ساقطا علي الارض حتي نهاية الرؤيا اما المصاحبين لشاول الذين وابصروا البرق اولا قبل الرعد سقطوا ثم قاموا سريعا ثم سمعوا صوت الرعد وصوت شاول يتحدث فقط دون صوت السيد المسيح ووقفوا متعجبين من هذه الظاهرة الغريبة.

واريد ان اوضح مبدا ان تكرار قصه معينة يكون لسبب التاكيد كحدوث نبوة او التكميل مثل هذا الامر لاهميته لكي يعطي القارئ القدرة علي تخيل الموقف كما لو كان يشاهد الموقف من اكثر من زاوية وقد وردت القصه هنا مرة علي لسان لوقا ومرتين علي لسان بولس نفسه فوضحت الورة تماما.

الاعتراض الثالث هل جاوب ربنا بولس بتفصيل ما يريد ولا قال له قم وادخل المدينه فيقال لك ؟

اجاب السيد المسيح سؤال شاول باعلان الهدف وهو كما في أعمال 26
16 وَلكِنْ قُمْ وَقِفْ عَلَى رِجْلَيْكَ لأَنِّي لِهذَا ظَهَرْتُ لَكَ، لأَنْتَخِبَكَ خَادِمًا وَشَاهِدًا بِمَا رَأَيْتَ وَبِمَا سَأَظْهَرُ لَكَ بِهِ، 
17 مُنْقِذًا إِيَّاكَ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ وَمِنَ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ أَنَا الآنَ أُرْسِلُكَ إِلَيْهِمْ، 
18 لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَهُمْ كَيْ يَرْجِعُوا مِنْ ظُلُمَاتٍ إِلَى نُورٍ، وَمِنْ سُلْطَانِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِلَى اللهِ، حَتَّى يَنَالُوا بِالإِيمَانِ بِي غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا وَنَصِيبًا مَعَ الْمُقَدَّسِينَ.

ولكن تفصيل كيفية خلاصه وعماده وبداية خدمته سيتعلمه من التلاميذ في المدينة  قُمْ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ، وَهُنَاكَ يُقَالُ لَكَ عَنْ جَمِيعِ مَا تَرَتَّبَ لَكَ أَنْ تَفْعَلَ ) هذا ما نطلق عليه الأن اعداد خدام.

لمذا اشترك الذين مع شاول في رؤية النور فقط ؟

لكي يكونوا شهودا انها حدثت ويؤكدون علي صدق شاول لو حاول الاخرين رفض قبوله وهذا حدث فعلا كما يوضح لنا الاصحاح التاسع عدد 26 وكان الجميع يخافونه غير مصدقين انه تلميذ. وهذا من شدة اضطهاد شاول للكنيسه وغيرته العمياء علي عقيدته اليهودية فكان لا بد من وجود شهود عيان علي صدقه.

ورغم رؤيتهم لهذا الموقف ظل كثيرين متشككين فيه وخائفين منه فتخيل معي لو كانوا لم يروا هذا لكانوا كذبوه تماما ورفضوه بالكليه

لماذا لم يسمعوا صوت السيد المسيح ؟

لانه اعلان شخصي لشاول وليس اعلان عام فهو سيكون اناء مختار فقط. 
وبهذا يرشدنا الوحي ان الهنا الاب الحنون يتعامل مع كل انسان علي حده لان كل انسان ابن له لو قبله اب ومخلص.

لماذا ظهر الله لشاول ولم يظهر فى أورشليم للفريسيين والكهنة ؟

وشبهه تثار هنا
الموضوع مجرد سؤال ... انا صراحة لم اجد قصة لمتنصر الا وكان السبب الرئيسي للايمان هو "ظهورات " للمسيح او للصليب في السماء او للعذراء او لغيرها ... من اول قصة تنصر بولس حيث ادعى انه ظهر له المسيح وقال له لماذا تضهدني ولماذا ترفس مناخس ؟! الى قصة "حجازي نمبر 2 " اللي هو ماهر او بيتر اثاناثيوس !

لماذا لم يظهر لي ويقول لي "لماذا ترفس مناخس " ؟
لكن رجاء لا اريد الكلام الساقع بتاع القنوات الفضائية "صلي للمسيح " فالمسلم لا يصلي الا لله خالق الكون رب العالمين واذا كان يسوع هو رب العالمين فالمسلم يقول كل يوم لله رب العالمين 17 مرة "اهدنا الصراط المستقينم "...فلماذا لا يستجيب يسوع له ان كان رب العالمين ؟!

وبالمناسبة بولس بالاساس لم يفعل شئ فقط اختاره الرب وظهر له !!
اتسائل لماذا لا اخذ الفرصة التي اخذها بولس ويأخذها كل من على وجه الارض ويظهر له ويقول له ويخبره طالما هو قابل للظهور هكذا ولا مشكلة لديه ؟!

والإجابة أن شاول كان يحب الله ويبحث عن مجد الله ولكن بحسب مفهومه، ولم يكن له غرض سوى مجد الله بحسب ما يفهم. أماّ الكتبة والفريسيين والكهنة فكان هدفهم هو مجدهم الشخصى، وإزدياد أموالهم، وهم أسلموا المسيح حسداً كما فهم بيلاطس، إذ إلتف الشعب حوله فكانت مواردهم المالية فى خطر.
فيا من تسال هذا السؤال هل انت بالحق تبحث عن مجد الله وتنكر ذاتك ام تبحث عن مجد الذات ؟
هل تسال عن العقيده المسيحيه بصدق ام فقط لغرض التشكيك والتظاهر واعثار الاخرين ؟
دليل عليك انك تعلم وتاكدت ان كثيرين من حولك ظهر لهم رب المجد لاجل نقاوة قلوبهم ولم يظهر لك فهل بحثت في داخل نفسك ما هو المعطل الذي يغلق اذانك عن سماع صوته ؟
واخيرا هل انت تشبه شاول ام الكهنه والقاده العميان ؟


لماذا فقد شاول نظره ؟ كما ورد بتفسير القس انطونيوس فكري.

إعلاناً لأن ماضيه ما كان سوى حالة عمى، إذ لم يستطيع أن يؤمن بالمسيح بالرغم من كل النبوات التى تشهد له والتى يحفظها شاول. وهذا حال اليهود الذين لهم عيون لكنهم لا يبصرون. هى فرصة هدوء للتأمل الباطنى فى شخص يسوع، وحتى لا تلهيه مناظر العالم عن التأمل. فيتأمل فى ماضيه ومعارفه القديمة ويقارن مع ما رآه. ليعيد حساباته على ضوء ما رآه. ويفزع من أن الذى صلبوه إنما يهوه نفسه ويتساءل هل يقبلنى الله بعد كل ما فعلت ضده وضد كنيسته .
واريد ان اذكر مثل روحي جميل ذكره السيد المسيح لشاول حسب راي ابونا انطونيوس فكري

صعبّ عليك أن ترفس مناخس = غالباً هو مثل شائع معناه أن الحيوان(*) يوضع له مناخس ليسير فى الخط المرسوم له وإذا حاول الحيوان أن يرفس ليهرب من هذه المناخس فسيكون هذا لزيادة ألامه. والحل أن يسير فى الطريق المرسوم لهً فيجد سلاماً. والله حدّد لشاول الطرسوسى خطاً ككارز بإسمه، وإن حاول الرفض فسيكون هذا لزيادة ألمه. وما هى هذه المناخس التى إستخدمها الله مع شاول ؟ من المؤكد أن وجه إسطفانوس الملائكى ظل يعذبه فى ضميره، بل وكل الشهداء المسيحيين الذين عذبهم وهم فرحون كانت هذه الصور تعذبه، وكان يحاول أن يسكن ضميره بأنما هو يدافع عن مجد الله =(يرفس المناخس) وكذلك كان يزداد ألماً ولا يجد هدوءاً. المناخس= جزء حديدى يوضع فى نهاية العصا لنخس الحيوان. شاول شاول = هذه هى طريقة الله إن أراد أن ينبه إنساناً أويستعلن له شيئاً. كما قال سابقاً إبراهيم إبراهيم / موسى/ موسى/ مرثا مرثا/ سمعان سمعان وتكرار الإسم فيه تحذير مع تشجيع. فى هذه الرؤيا ظهر له المسيح يسوع القائم من الأموات (1 كو 8:15 ويقول له أنا يسوع الذى أنت تضطهده فتنقشع كل الشكوك حول شخص يسوع الذى مات لأجله. كانت محاولات بولس لتسكين ضميره إزاء الوجوه التى إرتسم عليها وجه يسوع والتى كانت تعذب ضميره، هى كرفس المناخس مماّ كان يزيد ألمه ويمزقه. حتى رأى أخيراً وجه يسوع نفسه فى السماء فكف عن محاولات رفس المناخس.
وايضا يقول العلامة ترتليان

إعتاد الله أن يظهر لليهود في سحابة، أو عمود دخان أو نار؛ هكذا كان يعلن الله أيضًا عن حضرته في الشكناة على تابوت العهد. هذه العلامات تمثل مجد يهوه (إش 6: 1-4؛ خر 16: 7). وعندما تجلى السيد المسيح على جبل تابور أحاط به هذا المجد (مت17: 1-5).
فهذا اثبات للاهوت السيد المسيح ايضا.

وايضا اقول تامل صغير : قال له السيد الرب لماذا تضطهدني ولم يقل لماذا تضطهد خدامي هذا دليل علي انا اعضاء جسد السيد المسيح ومن يضطهدنا في اي زمان كمن يضطهد الله ذاته.
(*) العناد والتربص العصيان والتعصب الاصرار على الضلال والهيجان  ضد المسيح الحقيقي وإنجيله الرائع ووالتهييج والتوحش ضدكنيسته المجيده وقديسيه الاطهار يجعلان الانسان هو من يجعل نفسه بنفسه دون مرتبه الحيوان بل يجعل نفسه شيطانا لا فقط حيوان هائج.

والمجد لله دائما

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10038

* +++ إلى  هـــــنــــا  وأعاننا  الرب (1صم7ايه12) 
وهكذا نكون أجهزنا على موضوع 66تناقض فى الكتاب المقدس-ترى هل سيؤمن أخينا وزميلنا  لا أظن لانه لا يريد*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 سبتمبر 2012)

يُثبّت.. للمجهود المبذول فيه وللتذكرة..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 سبتمبر 2012)

إضافة ندرس هذا الدرس القيم  من هنا


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا لا انوي الرد علي ردودكم ولكن وصفكم الي من ينقل اليكم شيئ يعتقد انه مختلف عن شيئ  وقعت عيناه عليها  في مكان اخر  من الكتاب المقدس (معلش مسلم عقله علي قده ) ولكن انتم اللذين تتحدثون بروح القدس ومسوقين بها لا تقولون الا الحق  ولكن اسئلكم سؤال بسيط ان كانت القصة واحدة مثل الشفاء او الرؤيا او الصعو او الصلب او القيامة كل ما  ورد في الكتاب المقدس من تلك الروايات كل هذة القصص واحدة لما يذكرها متي ومرقص ويوحنا ولوقا وهم جميعا يتكلموا عن موقف واحد موضوع واحد والمصدر واحد ما فائدة التكرار الرباعي لموضع واحد   وعندما تتكلم عن القران فقل انتم في كتابكم مثل هذا يوجد تناقض في كذا وكذا *
*التناقض الذي وضعه الاستاذ فخور بايمانه ما كان له ان يضع كل هذه التناقضات دفعة واحدة يضع تناقضا واحدا والرد منكم وننا قش الرد ونري مردود هذا الرد من رواد المنتدي المسيحيين قبل المسلمين اننا ان كنا متواجدين لنناقش موضوع فلا يجب ان نضيع الوقت في مهاترات والفاظ خارجه عن تعاليم الله وادب الحوار *


----------



## Abdel Messih (28 سبتمبر 2012)

محمد عبدالباقي ليس كُل شئ مُكرراً , فمثلاً متى و لوقا ذكرا نسب المسيح و لم يذكره يوحنا و مرقس , لوقا ذكر بشارة الملاك جبرائيل للعذراء القديس مريم بينما لم يذكرها متى و مرقس و يوحنا
فكُل إنجيل يستكمل الآخر بشكل أكثر من رائع , إنهم أربعة تكلموا عن نفس الشخص
كلمنا منهم عن المسيح كما تنبأت عنه الكتب اليهودية و هو القديس العظيم متى البشير و قد كانت رسالته لليهود
كلمنا منهم عن قوة المسيح فى المحبة و الحنان و هو القديس العظيم مرقس البشير و الذى بشر بمصر
كلمنا منهم من أظهر حكمة المسيح و هو القديس لوقا و على حد علمى كانت رسالته لليونانيين
كلمنا منهم عن إلوهية المسيح و كان قد كتب إنجيله لإثبات ان يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله و هو القديس العظيم يوحنا الحبيب و كانت رسالته للأمم على ما أظن


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*سيدي الفاضل لقد ذكرت لك ما هي الحكمة من تكرار القصة نفسها لا التكميل  التكميل بمفهومة ان يزكر كل قديس يوحنا او متي او لوقا او مرقص شيئلم يزكر في الاخر اما ما ستشهدت به عن نسب المسيح فكل منهما ذكر انساب المسيح سته وستين نسبا مختلفين عن الاخر ولا اريد ان ادخل في ذلك الموضوع ما اعنيه ان كان الحدث واقعا بمكانه وزمانه واحداثة واخبر به العلي القدير فلما يخبر به مرة اخري وتكون اختلافات فيما يروي ونرجع ونقول ان هذا ليس المقصود ولكن المقصود كذا لالا هذا كتاب مقدس اريد ان اتعلم منه فهو الدليل والمرجع نحن الملسلمين اللذين لا نفهم ولا نعي شيئ علي حد تعبيركم اذا اختلفنا في شيء نرجع الي الكتاب الذي امنا به   فانا اريد ان اعرف صلب السيد المسيح من كتابه واعرف قيامته وسلوكه المحب واتعلم منه نبذه للعداء هل وصلك ما اريده *


----------



## Abdel Messih (28 سبتمبر 2012)

مش فاهم , ايه مشكلتك مع وجود اربعة بشائر ؟


> *اما ما ستشهدت به عن نسب المسيح فكل منهما ذكر انساب المسيح سته وستين نسبا مختلفين عن الاخر*


عايز تفهم موضوع اختلاف النسب بين متى و لوقا اهلاً و سهلاً لكن متفتحش نقطة و تيجى عندها و تقول لا اريد ان ادخل فى ذلك الموضوع 

البشائر الاربعة مُكملة بعضها للآخر , فرغم انه هناك اشياء مشتركة هناك اشياء ذكرتها بعض البشائر و لم تذكرها الأخرى , و هناك اشياء ذكرها الكُل كصلب المسيح مثلاً , فما المشكلة ؟


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*تفضل سيدي الفاضل اذكر لي لماذا اختلافا في ذكر النسب  *


----------



## Abdel Messih (28 سبتمبر 2012)

محمد عبدالباقي قال:


> *تفضل سيدي الفاضل اذكر لي لماذا اختلافا في ذكر النسب  *


1 - أعتذر على التأخير فى الرد مشغول شوية

2 - أما عن اختلاف النسب فقد ورد فى سفر التثنية هذه الآيات :
[Q-BIBLE]
Deu 25:5  «إذا سكن إخوة معا ومات واحد منهم وليس له ابن فلا تصر امرأة الميت إلى خارج لرجل أجنبي. أخو زوجها يدخل عليها ويتخذها لنفسه زوجة ويقوم لها بواجب أخي الزوج. 
Deu 25:6  والبكر الذي تلده يقوم باسم أخيه الميت لئلا يمحى اسمه من إسرائيل. 
Deu 25:7  «وإن لم يرض الرجل أن يأخذ امرأة أخيه تصعد امرأة أخيه إلى الباب إلى الشيوخ وتقول: قد أبى أخو زوجي أن يقيم لأخيه اسما في إسرائيل. لم يشأ أن يقوم لي بواجب أخي الزوج. 
Deu 25:8  فيدعوه شيوخ مدينته ويتكلمون معه. فإن أصر وقال: لا أرضى أن أتخذها 
Deu 25:9  تتقدم امرأة أخيه إليه أمام أعين الشيوخ وتخلع نعله من رجله وتبصق في وجهه وتقول: هكذا يفعل بالرجل الذي لا يبني بيت أخيه. 
Deu 25:10  فيدعى اسمه في إسرائيل «بيت مخلوع النعل». 
[/Q-BIBLE]

فكتب القديس متى بحسب ما جاء فى سفر التثنية لإن رسالته كانت لليهود , أما القديس لوقا فكتب النسب بحسب التسلسل الطبيعى لإنه كتب لليونانيين على ما أظن


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*سيدي الفاضل ليس هناك شيء يسمي علي ما تظن الاشياء الثابته لا ينفع معها الظن *
*اما بخصوص ان لوقا كتب لليونانيين ومتي كتب لليهود عزرا سيدي فان البشارة ليست لليهود ولا اليونانين فقط من الطبيعي انها للعامة وليست للخاصة والا صدق كتاب المسلمين انه المسيح بعث لقوم خاص لفتره محدودة . اما الاختلاف هذا  فان المسيح حالة خاصة وفريدة في النسب وكما  ورد في الكتاب المقدس بانه الابن الوحيد لله ولا ينسب للبشر  وهناك تفسير ايضا او ردا ممن تعرضوا لهذا السؤال بان هذا النسب برجع الي ناحية الام   وتفسير اخر هذا نسب يرجع الي الميراث   لان في الواقع    لا نسب للمسيح لانه ( اله ) *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 سبتمبر 2012)

يعنى الجدل السقيم والاسئلة الاستنكارية التى مبدأءها اللف والدوران  \ واللمماطلة والمجادلة واستنزاف الوقت والجهد فى البديهييات \\ والتطاول على مقدساتنا والاستهتار بها ووضعها موضع الاتهام \\ وكل الزخم   والثراء السبابي الزاخر فى تراثكم الدينى \\وتأتى أنت لتجادل وتماطل لابسا  زى الفضيلة والعقلانية وتلوم علينا  انفعالنا وتتصيد من الفاظنا ماتراه اهانة لك - طيب ولسفالة التى  توجه الينا فى تراثكم الدينى ؟؟؟هل لديك عليها تعليق  \\نحن مسوقين من الروح القدس هل نفهم من كلامك تريقة ؟؟؟  او سخرية ما الذى لا يقنعك ولا يعجبك ان (الانبياء) تكلموا مسوقين من روح الله القدوس ؟؟؟ولماذا تسفه مجهوداتنا وتتهكم علينا ؟؟؟؟سألتم فأجبنا \\\كتلتم الاسئلة فكتلنا الاجابات .؟؟؟ما المشكلة إذن ..حذارى أن نصل معك أن تجادل لاضاعة الوقت والجهد.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 سبتمبر 2012)

> سيدي الفاضل ليس هناك شيء يسمي علي ما تظن الاشياء الثابته لا ينفع معها الظن
> اما بخصوص ان لوقا كتب لليونانيين ومتي كتب لليهود عزرا سيدي فان البشارة ليست لليهود ولا اليونانين فقط من الطبيعي انها للعامة وليست للخاصة والا صدق كتاب المسلمين انه المسيح بعث لقوم خاص لفتره محدودة . اما الاختلاف هذا فان المسيح حالة خاصة وفريدة في النسب وكما ورد في الكتاب المقدس بانه الابن الوحيد لله ولا ينسب للبشر وهناك تفسير ايضا او ردا ممن تعرضوا لهذا السؤال بان هذا النسب برجع الي ناحية الام وتفسير اخر هذا نسب يرجع الي الميراث لان في الواقع لا نسب للمسيح لانه ( اله )



الانجيل  مكتوب كبشارة* للعالم آجمع *
*[]*  الانجيل بحسب مارمتى 28[ 18. فَتَقَدَّمَ يَسُوعُ وَكَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً: «دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ
19.* فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ *وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.
20. وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ. ]إنتهى الاقتباس 

*[]*الانجيل بحسب مرقس 16[ 14. أَخِيراً ظَهَرَ لِلأَحَدَ عَشَرَ وَهُمْ مُتَّكِئُونَ وَوَبَّخَ عَدَمَ إِيمَانِهِمْ وَقَسَاوَةَ قُلُوبِهِمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا الَّذِينَ نَظَرُوهُ قَدْ قَامَ.
15. وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «*اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا.*
16. مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ.
17. وَهَذِهِ الآيَاتُ تَتْبَعُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ: يُخْرِجُونَ الشَّيَاطِينَ بِاسْمِي وَيَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ جَدِيدَةٍ.
18. يَحْمِلُونَ حَيَّاتٍ وَإِنْ شَرِبُوا شَيْئاً مُمِيتاً لاَ يَضُرُّهُمْ وَيَضَعُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَرْضَى فَيَبْرَأُونَ».
19. ثُمَّ إِنَّ الرَّبَّ بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَهُمُ ارْتَفَعَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَجَلَسَ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللَّهِ.
20. وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَخَرَجُوا وَكَرَزُوا فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ وَالرَّبُّ يَعْمَلُ مَعَهُمْ وَيُثَبِّتُ الْكَلاَمَ بِالآيَاتِ التَّابِعَةِ. آمِينَ.]

*[]*الانجيل بحسب لوقا 24[44. وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَذَا هُوَ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهِ وَأَنَا بَعْدُ مَعَكُمْ أَنَّهُ لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ يَتِمَّ جَمِيعُ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنِّي فِي نَامُوسِ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمَزَامِيرِ».
45. حِينَئِذٍ فَتَحَ ذِهْنَهُمْ لِيَفْهَمُوا الْكُتُبَ.
46. وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَكَذَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ وَهَكَذَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَتَأَلَّمُ وَيَقُومُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ
*47. وَأَنْ يُكْرَزَ بِاسْمِهِ بِالتَّوْبَةِ وَمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ مُبْتَدَأً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ.*
48. وَأَنْتُمْ شُهُودٌ لِذَلِكَ.
49. وَهَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ مَوْعِدَ أَبِي. فَأَقِيمُوا فِي مَدِينَةِ أُورُشَلِيمَ إِلَى أَنْ تُلْبَسُوا قُوَّةً مِنَ الأَعَالِي».
50. وَأَخْرَجَهُمْ خَارِجاً إِلَى بَيْتِ عَنْيَا وَرَفَعَ يَدَيْهِ وَبَارَكَهُمْ.
51. وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُبَارِكُهُمُ انْفَرَدَ عَنْهُمْ وَأُصْعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ.
52. فَسَجَدُوا لَهُ وَرَجَعُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ بِفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ
53. وَكَانُوا كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ يُسَبِّحُونَ وَيُبَارِكُونَ اللهَ. آمِينَ.]   

*[]*الانجيل بحسب متى 24[9. حِينَئِذٍ يُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى ضِيقٍ وَيَقْتُلُونَكُمْ وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ *مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي.*
10. وَحِينَئِذٍ يَعْثُرُ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُسَلِّمُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً وَيُبْغِضُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً.
11. وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ.
12. وَلِكَثْرَةِ الإِثْمِ تَبْرُدُ مَحَبَّةُ الْكَثِيرِينَ.
*13. وَلَكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهَذَا يَخْلُصُ.
14. وَيُكْرَزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ هَذِهِ فِي كُلِّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ شَهَادَةً لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ. ثُمَّ يَأْتِي الْمُنْتَهَى.
15. «فَمَتَى نَظَرْتُمْ «رِجْسَةَ الْخَرَابِ» الَّتِي* قَالَ عَنْهَا دَانِيآلُ النَّبِيُّ قَائِمَةً فِي الْمَكَانِ الْمُقَدَّسِ - لِيَفْهَمِ الْقَارِئُ -
16. فَحِينَئِذٍ لِيَهْرُبِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى الْجِبَالِ
17. وَالَّذِي عَلَى السَّطْحِ فَلاَ يَنْزِلْ لِيَأْخُذَ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ شَيْئاً
18. وَالَّذِي فِي الْحَقْلِ فَلاَ يَرْجِعْ إِلَى وَرَائِهِ لِيَأْخُذَ ثِيَابَهُ.
19. وَوَيْلٌ لِلْحَبَالَى وَالْمُرْضِعَاتِ فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ!]

*[]*الانجيل بحسب متى 21[37. فَأَخِيراً أَرْسَلَ إِلَيْهِمُ ابْنَهُ قَائِلاً: يَهَابُونَ ابْنِي!
38. وَأَمَّا الْكَرَّامُونَ فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا الاِبْنَ قَالُوا فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ: هَذَا هُوَ الْوَارِثُ. هَلُمُّوا نَقْتُلْهُ وَنَأْخُذْ مِيرَاثَهُ!
39. فَأَخَذُوهُ وَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْكَرْمِ وَقَتَلُوهُ.
40. فَمَتَى جَاءَ صَاحِبُ الْكَرْمِ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُ بِأُولَئِكَ الْكَرَّامِينَ؟»
41. قَالُوا لَهُ: «أُولَئِكَ الأَرْدِيَاءُ يُهْلِكُهُمْ هَلاَكاً رَدِيّاً وَيُسَلِّمُ الْكَرْمَ إِلَى كَرَّامِينَ آخَرِينَ يُعْطُونَهُ الأَثْمَارَ فِي أَوْقَاتِهَا».
42. قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ قَطُّ فِي الْكُتُبِ: الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ هُوَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ. مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ كَانَ هَذَا وَهُوَ عَجِيبٌ فِي أَعْيُنِنَا؟
*43. لِذَلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ يُنْزَعُ مِنْكُمْ وَيُعْطَى لِأُمَّةٍ تَعْمَلُ أَثْمَارَهُ.*
44. وَمَنْ سَقَطَ عَلَى هَذَا الْحَجَرِ يَتَرَضَّضُ وَمَنْ سَقَطَ هُوَ عَلَيْهِ يَسْحَقُهُ».
45. وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ أَمْثَالَهُ عَرَفُوا أَنَّهُ تَكَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِمْ.
46. وَإِذْ كَانُوا يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ خَافُوا مِنَ الْجُمُوعِ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ عِنْدَهُمْ مِثْلَ نَبِيٍّ.  ]

*[]*الانجيل بحسب مرقس14[ 6. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَقَالَ: «اتْرُكُوهَا! لِمَاذَا تُزْعِجُونَهَا؟ قَدْ عَمِلَتْ بِي عَمَلاً حَسَناً.
7. لأَنَّ الْفُقَرَاءَ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ وَمَتَى أَرَدْتُمْ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا بِهِمْ خَيْراً. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ.
8. عَمِلَتْ مَا عِنْدَهَا. قَدْ سَبَقَتْ وَدَهَنَتْ بِالطِّيبِ جَسَدِي لِلتَّكْفِينِ.
*9. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: حَيْثُمَا يُكْرَزْ بِهَذَا الإِنْجِيلِ فِي كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ يُخْبَرْ أَيْضاً بِمَا فَعَلَتْهُ هَذِهِ تَذْكَاراً لَهَا».*
10. ثُمَّ إِنَّ يَهُوذَا الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيَّ وَاحِداً مِنَ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ مَضَى إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ لِيُسَلِّمَهُ إِلَيْهِمْ.
11. وَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا فَرِحُوا وَوَعَدُوهُ أَنْ يُعْطُوهُ فِضَّةً.]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 سبتمبر 2012)

الانجيل بشارة لكل الامم [ كلمة اليونانيين فى أغلب إستعمالاتها كتابياً وكنيسياً :تعنى كل دول حوض البحر المتوسط بل والعالم القديم التى إبتلعت للثقافة الهيلينية بسبب فتح الاسكندر الاكبر لها -لان الاسكندر الاكبر إذ فتح هذه الدول غزاها فكرياً وإبتلع حضاراتها إلى حضارته فدخلت الثقافات والعلوم والعبادات والحضارة اليونانية الهيلينية عموما إلى جوهر هاته الحضارات عموما لتلاشيها أو على اقل تقدير* لتمُازجها -*فإفحص عن الامم التى فتحها الاسكندر وأسس فيها إمبراطوريته من الهند وفارس إلى مراكش ].
النسب الذى ذكره الانجيليان لا تزوير فيه -ولا إختلاف فى حقيقته لكن الاختلاف فى الصياغة اللفظية لذكر شخصيات ماتت بدون خلفة فأخذ أخو المتوفى الزوجة وأقام نسلاً شرعياً يحمل إسم المتوفي(*) ,وإرث ممتلكاته المدنية..
ولان الاخ الشقيق هو من يعمل هذا فالنتيجة النهائية من حيث الانتساب للجد الاكبر بيولوجياً وشرعياً واحدة وهى إنتساب الرب يسوع المسيح بحسب طبيعته الانسانية إلى الملك داود بن يسي بيولوجياً وشرعياً
(*)توجد نصوص حرفية لاثبات هذا التشريع \ وتوجد حالات فعلية ثابت فيها - [سوابق ]-لهذه الاحكام >,ويوجد المثال الجدالى المناوراتى المراوغاتى الاشهر الذى تقدم به اليهود الصدوقيون الى مسيحنا القدوس --ليجربوه فى شأن القيامة[ متى22][مرقس12]..
>>> الانجيلي الذى كتب كتب مستخدما إسلوب تسجيلي لليونانين أو ذاك لليهود..معناه إنه إستعار إساليب إنشائية ولفظية تعبيرية مألوفة لهم ومعروفة عندهم وتناسب ثقافتهم وتساعد فى بنيانهم وإستفادتهم من الانجيل \ وليس انه كتب حصرا وقصرا لهم دون غيرهم.على وجه التحييز والحصرانية...دون غيرهم.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++
@المسيح بحسب لاهوته لا نسب له ولم تقل المسيحية بذلك فى أى وقت من الاوقات لكن النسب يعود الى طبيعته البشرية -الكيان الانسانى الطبيعى فيه..
@السيدة العذراء تمت بصلة قرابة وثيقة الى القديس يوسف البار الشيخ خادم سر التجسد الالهى وذلك ما يفسركيف وافقت العذراء على هكذا زواج شرعى -تم شكليا فقط - تم بمباركة كهنة اليهود فى المعبد الاكبر بعد ان بلغت 13 سنة شمسية ميلادية على اقل تقدير وهو شيخ يناهز ما فوق الخمسين من عمره وقتئذٍ.. والنسب والمصاهرة فى هذا المجتمع القبلي البدائي اليهودى آئنذاك كان يتم فى أضيق حدود بين أبناء السبط الواحد بل القبيلة الواحدة بل الفخذ الواحد بل العائلة الواحدة [بموجب تشريع الهى  موجود نصا حرفياً لا لبس فيه] -لحفظ الانساب والاملاك..وهذه هى القاعدة الاعم والاكثر ثباتاً ...إلا فيما ندر وشذ من الاستثناءات النادرة جداً.. 
فسؤاء أخذنا فى الحسبان كون النسب من طرف سيدتنا وملكتنا كلنا أو من طرف القديس البار يوسف الشيخ خادم سر التجسد -يوسف النجار *فالنتيجة متقاربة جدا فى اضيق نطاق *.... : إلا للمشاكس فقط
فرجاءاً خاصاً لا تناور ولا تراوغ يا أخى ولا تستنزف طاقاتنا ولا وقتنا فى أسئلة وشبههات إجاباتها معروضة أمامك 
قل أنا لا أريد أن أصدق ولا أريد أن أقبل الاجابة ولا أريد أن أتبع هذا الدين لاعتزازى وتمسكى بما وجدت عليه أبائي ...وبما يوفره لى من إمتيازات ..؟؟؟؟ووفر على نفسك كل المناورات والمراوغات \ فأنت لا تريد ونحن لانريدك أن تريد مالا تريده .
جفت الاقلام ورفعت الصحف 
**الاخوة الاشقاء الاحباء: بفريق الرد على الشبههات* : وقتكم وجهدكم أثرى وأقيم فى أن تضيعوه فيما لايجدى فهؤلاء -لن يصدقوا كما قال المسيح عن إخوة الغنى فى لوقا 16 \ ولا هكذا سيصدقوا \لان الغرض مرض ولانى من خبراتى معهم هم لايريدوا ان يصدقوا ما معنى أن يوجه احدهم شبهه ثم نجيبه عليها ثم يعود واحد ليسأل نفس الشبهه بنفس الموضوع لنبدأ من جديد؟؟؟
**إلاخوة بالادارة* ندأء ورجاء الموضوع مغلقاً
**ويا زملائي الغير مسيحيين :*هاكم ردودنا على شبههاتكم مكتنزة كما إكتنزتم شبههاتكم متراكمات كما راكمتم شبههاتكم وأسئلتكم التربصية ... 
فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليظل على دين أبائه؟؟؟
*رجاء غلق الموضوع*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 سبتمبر 2012)

محمد عبدالباقي قال:


> *تفضل سيدي الفاضل اذكر لي لماذا اختلافا في ذكر النسب  *



ج"تفضل    يا زميلي  الفاصل 

 راجع الاجابة فى مكانها ولا تعيد توجيه الاسئلة متجاهلا الاجابات فأداب الحوار التى تتشدق بها والتى توجب عدم توجيه ألفاظ جارحة توجب عليك الا تتجاهل إجابات الطرف الاخر الا اذا كنت مصمم على عدم الاقتناع وفارق كبير 
بين أن تكون -1- ليس هناك ردود أو-2- أن تكون الردود غير مقنعة أو-3- ان يكون السائل* مصمما على عدم الاقتناع *وهو الامر الذى لا أرى غيره .


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا لا احب المجدالة ولا المراوغة انا اكتب سؤالي وانت تكتب ردك ودع المشاهد ورواد المنتدي الحكم لهم فانا لا اعقب علي اي رد من اعضاء المنتدي واذا حدث هذا فيكون لتوضيح شيء غامض  وايضا لا اتشدق بعبارات  وافعل عكسها ولم اتطاول علي القديسين انا اقول ما هو مزكور في الكتاب المقدس انهم يتكلمون مسوقين بالروح القدس اي كل ما تكلم به القديسين من روح الله  وكل ما طلبته منكم انكم تخاطبوا  عقل مسلم تعود علي مصدر واحد في كتاب واحد  لا تفسيرات . كتب التفسيرات يوجد مكان لها في مجلدات خاصة لا تنخلط وتندرج مع كلام الله الي رسوله  وعندما يكتب لكم احد المسلمين ان لوقا ذكر كذا بينما متي ذكر كذا فهل هذا يعتبر مراوغ ان القارئ من قراءته لموضع ويجد عكسه تماما في مكان اخر فمن يسئل هل يسئل علماء المسلمين ام يسئل علماء المسيحيين *
*وهل انا اعدت توجيه الاسئلة رجاء قراءة الردود بيني وبين الاعضاء *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 سبتمبر 2012)

> ويجد عكسه تماما



يا راجل    حرااااااام    عليك  ...إتق الله


----------



## Abdel Messih (29 سبتمبر 2012)

> *سيدي الفاضل ليس هناك شيء يسمي علي ما تظن الاشياء الثابته لا ينفع معها الظن *


عزيزى ظنى لن يؤثر فى الموضوع اصلاً , فسواء كان لوقا قد كتب لليونانيين أو المصريين أو الهنود أو اى احد , فهذا لم يؤثر !!



> *اما بخصوص ان لوقا كتب لليونانيين ومتي كتب لليهود عزرا  سيدي فان البشارة ليست لليهود ولا اليونانين فقط من الطبيعي انها للعامة  وليست للخاصة والا صدق كتاب المسلمين انه المسيح بعث لقوم خاص لفتره محدودة  .*


من قال لحضرتك اصلاً أن متى و لوقا فقط هم الذين بشروا ؟
و من قال لحضرتك أن كُل من بشر كتب ؟



> *اما الاختلاف هذا  فان المسيح حالة خاصة وفريدة في النسب  وكما  ورد في الكتاب المقدس بانه الابن الوحيد لله ولا ينسب للبشر  وهناك  تفسير ايضا او ردا ممن تعرضوا لهذا السؤال بان هذا النسب برجع الي ناحية  الام   وتفسير اخر هذا نسب يرجع الي الميراث   لان في الواقع    لا نسب  للمسيح لانه ( اله ) *


قد قلت لماذا الاختلاف فى النسب و أتيت بآية من الكتاب المقدس , فى انتظار أدلة حضرتك على ما تُحاول أن تقوله ..


----------

